# Even the government itself admitted in the 70's there was a conspiracy to kill JFK.



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 12, 2013)

Amazing how there are so many american sheople here STILL in denial about this all these years later that there was at least one other shooter involved in the assassination of JFK. 

It was no surprise to see the usual trolls Whitehall,Predfan,rightwinger  and other lone nut theorist trolls  play dodgeball and dodge all the facts and evidence that there was a conspiracy to kill JFK on this thread here

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/285978-kennedy-assassination-question.html

 and as usual,it got highjacked by the paid trolls i have listed in my sig and this thread will as well by them as well no doubt.

Its pretty clear cut that posters like whitehall, predfan,and rightwinger  who never watch videos or read links that shread to pieces the warren commission,have ever done any research into this and everything they know about this event is what they got from the CIA controlled mainstream media and their textbooks in our corrupt school system which STILL to this day tells the official lie that oswald was the lone assassin.

Whats really funny about that is even the house select committe on investigations in the 1970's concluded the warren commission was wrong,that there was a second shooter and a probable conspiracy and yet there are so many idiots here like those I mentioned, who STILL say oswald was the lone assassin even though they THEMSELVES admitted they were wrong.

Truthseeker tried to spell it out to them dummies style with this post below but they ignored it of course.no surprise.

What do you mean hard evidence? The United States House Select Committee on Assassinations ruled President John F. Kennedy was probably assassinated as a result of a conspiracy. And chastised the Warren Commission for it's inept investigation and only looking at the lone gunman theory. 

well MAYBE they will take it seriosuly if they hear it from wikipedia then.I wouldnt hold my breath or bet on it though.It would be a miracle if they actutally read the link.

United States House Select Committee on Assassinations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 12, 2013)

What else can we name that could be a possible massive conspiracy?

Minnosota - I've never met anyone from there; have any of you?
USMB - what if everyone is a paid poster?  And nobody knows it?
The National Debt - I don't know a single person who's borrowed anything from China
The New York Jets - What if they are an elaborate prank meant to convince their players they can play in the NFL?

So many questions, yet there's nobody willing to dig for answers


----------



## daws101 (Apr 12, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


>


----------



## daws101 (Apr 12, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> What else can we name that could be a possible massive conspiracy?
> 
> Minnosota - I've never met anyone from there; have any of you?
> USMB - what if everyone is a paid poster?  And nobody knows it?
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 12, 2013)

two farts in a row from you Dawgshit.

thanks for showing how predictable you are,that your handlers send you here to highjack these threads and try and derail truth discussions.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 12, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> What else can we name that could be a possible massive conspiracy?
> 
> Minnosota - I've never met anyone from there; have any of you?
> USMB - what if everyone is a paid poster?  And nobody knows it?
> ...



another lone nut theorist obviously in denial when confronted with the facts i see changing the subject and evading them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 12, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> Amazing how there are so many american sheople here STILL in denial about this all these years later that there was at least one other shooter involved in the assassination of JFK.
> 
> It was no surprise to see the usual trolls Whitehall,Predfan,rightwinger  and other lone nut theorist trolls  play dodgeball and dodge all the facts and evidence that there was a conspiracy to kill JFK on this thread here
> 
> ...



commenting further on this,the logical,open minded,objective people who dont go into it only seeing what they want to see,it was spelled out for them dummies style by myself,Bfgrn,Dugdale,Dukes,Yidnar,Numan,and truthseeker on this thread here.If you read these posts numbers and you again go into it being open minded,objective,and use logic and common sense,the evidence is overwhelming in these posts of ours oswald was innocent and there was a conspiracy.these posts numbers on this thread answer it all.

posts #'s 16,17,21,24,28,30,38,45,36,60,65,68,78,84,87,89,91,94,95,97,100,103

all right here on this thread.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/285978-kennedy-assassination-question.html

STILL wating for a poster to come on who isnt here just to troll the boards.so far one hasnt posted on this thread.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 13, 2013)

I love it,74 views and only two trolls have come on so far to post and they both evaded the facts and changed the subject. Looks like the cat has got the tongue of the lone nut theorists as evidenced by the posts so far,evading the facts and changing the subject.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 13, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> I love it,74 views and only two trolls have come on so far to post and they both evaded the facts and changed the subject. Looks like the cat has got the tongue of the lone nut theorists as evidenced by the posts so far,evading the facts and changing the subject.



Considering how little respect you get here it is likely they looked for something substantial in your bogus claim ("Even the government itself admitted in the 70's there was a conspiracy to kill JFK") and finding nothing of value they shook their heads at your idiocy and left. 
That said, I will humor you a bit.
You will notice the Committee concluded some degree of "probability" of a conspiracy.
If you scroll down to the critcisms you'll find that the acoustic evidence which was the basis of their 2 shooter conspiracy theory was found to be bogus, rendering their findings invalid. What I find most telling is that the Soviets worked hard to create and foster conspiracy theories regarding the Kennedy assassination. In other words, you have probably been duped by a country so inept it has since dissolved. So what does that say about you?
(United States House Select Committee on Assassinations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


----------



## daws101 (Apr 13, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > I love it,74 views and only two trolls have come on so far to post and they both evaded the facts and changed the subject. Looks like the cat has got the tongue of the lone nut theorists as evidenced by the posts so far,evading the facts and changing the subject.
> ...


how dare you bring fact to this thread!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 13, 2013)

two more  farts in a row from you dawgshit. as always,you can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll you are.
your handlers sure pay you well instructing you to use all these sock puppets here sense you keep getting humiliated and embarrassed with all these ass beatings as dawgshit.so you register more sock puppets to look like you have backup. 


yep,like i said,the cat has got the tongue of the NON PAID trolls such as Big Black Dog,predfan, whitehall,and the newest one The old school.

you are so predictable Dawgshit.I KNEW it was just a matter of time before you would use your sock puppet SAY IT to come on here to make it look like you had backup.
Obviously you have had no success getting in contact with your lover and fellow paid troll Rat in the ass in pm's to come on here and help you out which I have no doubt you are crying about.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Apr 13, 2013)

The best part of that "Kennedy Assassination Investigation" was the Magic Bullet theory. You gotta' be either Retarded or in Complete Denial to believe THAT story.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 14, 2013)

American Communist said:


> The best part of that "Kennedy Assassination Investigation" was the Magic Bullet theory. You gotta' be either Retarded or in Complete Denial to believe THAT story.










magic bullet theory debunked. the first rendering shows the assumed seating positions which in a later study were found to be incorrect. the second rendering show the actual positions and trajectory  of the bullet...
it's no proof of a second or third shooter.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Apr 14, 2013)

Let's say that was the correct trajectory, then why was the bullet *still* in pristine condition after having gone through *two* people? 

You know who pushed that "Magic Bullet" Theory? Arlen Specter! An unknown Lawyer was heavily rewarded for his efforts dontcha' think?

You know where that bullet was found? On the gurney JFK was wheeled in on, just laying there. *Musta'* been the one used in the shooting right?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 14, 2013)

American Communist said:


> The best part of that "Kennedy Assassination Investigation" was the Magic Bullet theory. You gotta' be either Retarded or in Complete Denial to believe THAT story.





Thanks for coming on here.Its nice to FINALLY have someone who isnt a a troll on here that has logic and common sense. amazing isnt it how so many people by into the magic bullet theory isnt it? and yeah like you said,they are so retarded they have no clue that a bullet that goes through someone doesnt wind up in pristine condition like that.

theres definitely a lot of american sheople here in the states that are so programmed by the media and cant believe our government would do such a thing  like that first poster for instance,that they ignore any kind of facts you present them such as the HSCA investigation in the 70's did similiar test firings of bullets into dead animals and not one of them wound up in pristine condition undamaged like the magic bullet was that they say killed kennedy.

the lone nut trolls will of course ignore that pic you posted that talks about how even an EXPERT chief consultant in wound ballistices for the US ARMY who supervised the tests for the warren commission  said that in no  way could be the bullet.that of course is not good enough for the lone nut trolls though.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 14, 2013)

American Communist said:


> Let's say that was the correct trajectory, then why was the bullet *still* in pristine condition after having gone through *two* people?
> 
> You know who pushed that "Magic Bullet" Theory? Arlen Specter! An unknown Lawyer was heavily rewarded for his efforts dontcha' think?
> 
> You know where that bullet was found? On the gurney JFK was wheeled in on, just laying there. *Musta'* been the one used in the shooting right?



forget it,dont waste your breath on troll Dawgshit and his sock puppet sayit that he posts under as well,your posts are full of too much logic and common sense for him to comprehend. He is a paid shill sent here by his handlers to derail any truth discussion of government corruption.

Yeah Arlen Specter sure was rewarded handsomely for his participation in the coverup,thats  for sure.senator of Pennsylvania I would say is a VERY rewarding posistion for him.same as future president Gerald Ford who served on the warren commission.He REALLY got handsomely rewarded for his participation in the coverup.

Dawgshit is ignorant about bullet trajectorys.If you were shooting from the 6th floor window,the bullet would be going at a downward angle and would never have been able to make all those incredble turns and stops it would have to make to exit his throut and wind up in connollys thigh and then wrist.

 whats really hysterical about the trolls like Dawgshit is they ignore that oswald would have had a much clearer shot at him coming up on Main street TOWARDS him with an unobstructed view and thatsd the shot he would have taken instead of waiting for a much more difficult shot on elm street with the target moving from him with an obstructed view of the tree that was there.

You hit the nail right on the head.Only a retard would STILL believe that fairy tale of the warren commission.

Yeah thats hysterical that the bullet was found on Jfks gurney when the bullet  last entered connolly.

Also on the topic of that bastard future president Ford-may he burn in hell.even the lamestream media acknowleded a few years ago he was secretly taping the warren commssion hearings unbeknowest to some of the members and giving the tapes to J Edgar Hoover.It was all over the front pages of the main newspapers like the LA TIMES,NEW YORK TIMES ect,ect.


again thanks for coming on here and posting those facts.its refreashing to see someone on this thread who isnt either a paid shill or a troll in denial posting on here finally.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Apr 14, 2013)

And even if you use the "updated trajectory" as was previously posted, how did the bullet remain in great condition after going through two people?

I've asked this question so many times, yet no one can say how.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 14, 2013)

Just wondering,I assume you knew about that fact a few years ago how even the lamestream media came out and said all over the front pages of the LA TIMES,NY TIMES,WASHINGTON POST,ect,ect,ect that Ford was secretly taping the conversations of the warren commission hearings unbeknowest to some of the committee members who also had doubts about the warren commissions findings and passing on those tape recorded conversations  to J Edgar Hoover because even a couple of other  commission members themselves had doubts about the final conclusion and felt there was a conspiracy.You knew about that right?

matter of fact Hale Boggs who was on the commission was very criticial of the warren commissions findings and blasted the commission ignoring any kind of evidence that pointed towards conspiracy and he then of course,died in a mysterious plane crash afterwards. the lone nut trolls wont even read this link of course.

Boggs in fact was pushing for the investigation to be reopened.How conveinent for the government he died in a plane crash huh?

Hale Boggs - Everything2.com

Boggs himself matter of fact was the one who correctly came up with the term MAGIC BULLET.


----------



## gslack (Apr 15, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> Amazing how there are so many american sheople here STILL in denial about this all these years later that there was at least one other shooter involved in the assassination of JFK.
> 
> It was no surprise to see the usual trolls Whitehall,Predfan,rightwinger  and other lone nut theorist trolls  play dodgeball and dodge all the facts and evidence that there was a conspiracy to kill JFK on this thread here
> 
> ...



Got a question for ya... Do you believe in every single conspiracy theory or what? Can you name one you don't believe in?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 15, 2013)

American Communist said:


> Let's say that was the correct trajectory, then why was the bullet *still* in pristine condition after having gone through *two* people?
> 
> You know who pushed that "Magic Bullet" Theory? Arlen Specter! An unknown Lawyer was heavily rewarded for his efforts dontcha' think?
> 
> You know where that bullet was found? On the gurney JFK was wheeled in on, just laying there. *Musta'* been the one used in the shooting right?


you really gonna go with that? 
1. the bullet was far from pristine:  There is hardly a topic about the JFK assassination that is more distorted than the nature of CE 399, the nearly whole bullet found on a stretcher in Parkland Hospital. It is often called the "magic bullet" or the "pristine bullet." This essay shows that both these terms are false and highly misleading. The bullet was neither magic nor pristine. In fact, it was significantly distorted.
     CE 399 usually shown from the side, like this: 





    This view makes it seem undistorted. However, when viewed from the bottom end, it is seen to be distinctly distorted:








As Dr. John K. Lattimer has stated, to distort a full-metal jacketed bullet like this requires viselike forces. This bullet is anything but pristine! These forces acted on the bullet as it sliced into the two men's bodies at initial speeds of about 1800 feet per second.
     But aren't such deformations far less than would be expected for a bullet smashing into a body? In other words, isn't CE 399 deformed too little to have passed through one or two human bodies? Contemporary ballistic data give the lie to this claim as well. The photos below show the progressive deformation of full-metal jacketed bullets as the are shot into gelatin (similar to human flesh) at speeds from 474 meters per second to 977 meters per second. Note how they remain intact up to 652 meters per second. At speeds of 769 meters per second, they break apart at the seam in the middle, and eventually disintegrate into many pieces large and small



Was the "pristine bullet" really pristine?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 15, 2013)

American Communist said:


> And even if you use the "updated trajectory" as was previously posted, how did the bullet remain in great condition after going through two people?
> 
> I've asked this question so many times, yet no one can say how.


asked and answered.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 20, 2013)

two farts in a row from you dawgshit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 20, 2013)

gslack said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing how there are so many american sheople here STILL in denial about this all these years later that there was at least one other shooter involved in the assassination of JFK.
> ...



Like the conspiracy THEORY of the governments that 19 muslims were behind 9/11 and the conspiracy THEORY that Obama is a us citizen?

got a question for you,do you know anything other than to troll boards by changing the subect and evading the facts? Like that first troll in denial,you like him,also bltantly ignored the thread TITLE of this thread evading the facts.thanks for proving like dawgshit/sayit,you have no debating skills and just like the first troll that replied and dawgshit /sayit,would be lauhed out of a debating hall within one minute since you clearly cant debate.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 20, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



commenting further on this,so if all your going to do  is make asinine, juvenile posts like this one and evade the facts that me and american communist have posted here and not talk about the TITLE of the thread and those facts,then dont post on this thread and show off what an idiot you are who is afraid of the truth and in denial.do it somewhere else.

this thread is to talk about the kennedy assassination and the TITLE of the thread.Its not here for asinine, juvenile posts like that one..got it?


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 20, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> What else can we name that could be a possible massive conspiracy?
> 
> Minnosota - I've never met anyone from there; have any of you?
> USMB - what if everyone is a paid poster?  And nobody knows it?
> ...



All I can say is if anyone is a paid poster, please let me know how I can get that job.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Apr 20, 2013)

daws101 said:


> you really gonna go with that?
> 1. the bullet was far from pristine:  There is hardly a topic about the JFK assassination that is more distorted than the nature of CE 399, the nearly whole bullet found on a stretcher in Parkland Hospital. It is often called the "magic bullet" or the "pristine bullet." This essay shows that both these terms are false and highly misleading. The bullet was neither magic nor pristine. In fact, it was significantly distorted.
> CE 399 usually shown from the side, like this:


Yeah those groves are called "rifling". It makes the bullet spin and be more accurate at long ranges.


daws101 said:


> The photos below show the progressive deformation of full-metal jacketed bullets as the are shot into gelatin (similar to human flesh) at speeds from 474 meters per second to 977 meters per second. Note how they remain intact up to 652 meters per second. At speeds of 769 meters per second, they break apart at the seam in the middle, and eventually disintegrate into many pieces large and small'.


So what your saying is that the above pictured bullet, because it* is* in one piece, *was* fired into Gelatin? Meaning that it *couldn't possibly* have been fired into two people?

Or are you saying that because it *wasn't* broken up into several pieces that it *couldn't possibly* have been fired into two people?

The page you linked from also has links to other pages debunking the SBT. One of them being that Gov. Connally *himself* said he was *certain* that the bullet that hit him was separate from the one that killed JFK, among other reasons.

Interesting reading here:
Warren Commission Exhibit CE-399 - The Magic Bullet


> Dr. SHAW: All right. As far as the wounds of the chest are concerned, I feel that this  bullet could have inflicted those wounds. But the examination of the wrist both by  X-ray and at the time of surgery showed some fragments of metal that make it  difficult to believe that the same missle (bullet) could have caused these two wounds. There  seems to be more that three grains of metal missing as far as the - I mean in the wrist.


If you wanna' believe that the "Magic Bullet" ended up on a Hospital Gurney and laid there unnoticed until a Lawyer came along and found it, then you go right a head.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 22, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > What else can we name that could be a possible massive conspiracy?
> ...



would you be willing to sell your soul down the drain for money? trust me its not worth it. plus they would not be interested in you to begin with because you dont troll the boards like the lone nut theorists do and blatantly ignore evidence and facts like them and thats the ONLY kind of posters they are interested in.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 22, 2013)

American Communist said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > you really gonna go with that?
> ...


it might be time for you to learn to read.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 22, 2013)

your handlers sure pay you well for your ass beatings you are getting on this thread Dawgshit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 22, 2013)

American Communist said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > you really gonna go with that?
> ...



as always,agent dawgshit gets his ass handed to him on a platter.your wasting your time with this troll,whenever he is cornered and cant refute facts,he evades it and changes the subject.Just look at his repsonse here to again sheila when he was cornered and could not refute the facts.He didnt even try to counter them.


The tree was still there in 63, I've seen pictures. No I haven't been to the museum. Even if the tree didn't exist, which it did, why would you wait until he was driving away from you, and so far away before taking the shot? Why wouldn't you have taken the shot when he was driving towards you on the other side of the room? Straight at the school book depository. Straight at the room Oswald was supposedly in. 

BTW, there was a cop who claimed to have rushed into the school book depository immediately after the shooting and found Oswald in the basement break room where he had been, according to witnesses all morning, waiting for a phone call. There were people on the stairs who didn't see him pass them and the elevator took too long, according to the cop, there was no way Oswald could have shot the president and gotten down to the basement where the cop saw him less than a minute after the shooting. This was revealed in the series "The Men Who Shot Kennedy" broadcast on the History channel.
never said the tree was not there:"in sixty three the tree didn't obscure the shot."
is what I said..
IF YOU READ THAT BADLY this debate is over.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 22, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> your handlers sure pay you well for your ass beatings you are getting on this thread Dawgshit.


another handjob classic ! who beat my ass? no of you wankers have ever come close.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 22, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> American Communist said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


a cop "claimed" ?  claimed is not proof.. shit head.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 25, 2013)

two farts in a row from you Dawgshit. you sure enjoy the money they pay you so well to show off what a troll you are.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 25, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from you Dawgshit. you sure enjoy the money they pay you so well to show off what a troll you are.


another true gem of ignorance!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 25, 2013)

your handlers sure sent you here quickly to fart and troll this thread real quickly dawgshit.

that money for the ass beatings you keep getting here sure pays you well obviously.Im surprised you havent posted more under your sock puppet SAYIT on this thread  or PM'd RAT IN THE ASS to come here to make it look like you have people backing you up.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 25, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> your handlers sure sent you here quickly to fart and troll this thread real quickly dawgshit.
> 
> that money for the ass beatings you keep getting here sure pays you well obviously.Im surprised you havent posted more under your sock puppet SAYIT on this thread  or PM'd RAT IN THE ASS to come here to make it look like you have people backing you up.


are those fantasy ass beating? they must be, in reality nothing even close to that has happened.
you just keep believing your bullshit about my non existent socks it's damn funny and makes a great story.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 25, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> your handlers sure sent you here quickly to fart and troll this thread real quickly dawgshit.
> 
> that money for the ass beatings you keep getting here sure pays you well obviously.Im surprised you havent posted more under your sock puppet SAYIT on this thread  or PM'd RAT IN THE ASS to come here to make it look like you have people backing you up.



the truth hurts dawgshit.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 25, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > your handlers sure sent you here quickly to fart and troll this thread real quickly dawgshit.
> ...



And no one on the planet knows that feeling as you do, Princess.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 25, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> your handlers sure sent you here quickly to fart and troll this thread real quickly dawgshit.
> 
> that money for the ass beatings you keep getting here sure pays you well obviously.Im surprised you havent posted more under your sock puppet SAYIT on this thread  or PM'd RAT IN THE ASS to come here to make it look like you have people backing you up.



Aww, isn't that cute. 9/11 inept rimjob just can't forget about me.


Hey rimjob, can I use all the empty space on the right side of your brain to put in a cheese shop?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 26, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > your handlers sure sent you here quickly to fart and troll this thread real quickly dawgshit.
> ...


true! it bitch slaps you on a second by second basis.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 26, 2013)

three farts in a row from the agent trolls.

I love how you took my cue Dawgshit.You were obviously listening since you followed my suggestion of posting under your sock puppet SAYIT and then sending a pm to your lover RAT IN THE ASS to back you up. so predictable you agent shills are.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 26, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> three farts in a row from the agent trolls.
> 
> I love how you took my cue Dawgshit.You were obviously listening since you followed my suggestion of posting under your sock puppet SAYIT and then sending a pm to your lover RAT IN THE ASS to back you up. so predictable you agent shills are.









Capt Oveur: Have you ever been in a cockpit before, Rimjob?

9/11 Rimjob: I've never been in a plane before.

Capt Oveur: Rimjob, do you want to see why we call it a cockpit?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Apr 27, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> Just wondering,I assume you knew about that fact a few years ago how even the lamestream media came out and said all over the front pages of the LA TIMES,NY TIMES,WASHINGTON POST,ect,ect,ect that Ford was secretly taping the conversations of the warren commission hearings unbeknowest to some of the committee members who also had doubts about the warren commissions findings and passing on those tape recorded conversations  to J Edgar Hoover because even a couple of other  commission members themselves had doubts about the final conclusion and felt there was a conspiracy.You knew about that right?
> 
> matter of fact Hale Boggs who was on the commission was very criticial of the warren commissions findings and blasted the commission ignoring any kind of evidence that pointed towards conspiracy and he then of course,died in a mysterious plane crash afterwards. the lone nut trolls wont even read this link of course.
> 
> ...


Ford handing those tapes over to Hoover maybe wasn't the smartest thing Ford ever did. And dying in a plane crash or "suicided" seems to happen to a lot of Government types who wont play ball.


----------



## Wyld Kard (May 7, 2013)

daws101 said:


> American Communist said:
> 
> 
> > The best part of that "Kennedy Assassination Investigation" was the Magic Bullet theory. You gotta' be either Retarded or in Complete Denial to believe THAT story.
> ...



Don't you ever get tired of being wrong.


----------



## Wyld Kard (May 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j35UxRKDW-s&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]The Day The Dream Died JFK Conspiracy Documentary - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (May 7, 2013)

Wildcard said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > American Communist said:
> ...


 I'm not wrong ..you just wish I was .


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 8, 2013)

at 6:59 pm yesterday,someone farted in here.


----------



## daws101 (May 8, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> at 6:59 pm yesterday,someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 8, 2013)

someone farted in here.

so far the only ones to come who are not sad trolls are wildcard and american communist. thats okay though,Its getting a lot of views which proves the cats got the tongue of the lone nut theorists since the only lone nut theorists  that have been brave enough to come on here, have only posted childish and juvenile crap with nothing constructive to say.


----------



## daws101 (May 8, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.
> 
> so far the only ones to come who are not sad trolls are wildcard and american communist. thats okay though,Its getting a lot of views which proves the cats got the tongue of the lone nut theorists since the only lone nut theorists  that have been brave enough to come on here, have only posted childish and juvenile crap with nothing constructive to say.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 8, 2013)

dawgshits handlers are getting worried this information is being put out which gots all the lone nut theorists cat by the tongue.


----------



## SAYIT (May 8, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.
> 
> so far the only ones to come who are not sad trolls are wildcard and american communist. thats okay though,Its getting a lot of views which proves the cats got the tongue of the lone nut theorists since the only lone nut theorists  that have been brave enough to come on here, have only posted childish and juvenile crap with nothing constructive to say.



You mean the asshole who constantly posts about his gastro issues?


----------



## daws101 (May 8, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> dawgshits handlers are getting worried this information is being put out which gots all the lone nut theorists cat by the tongue.


I'd say this was gibberish but handjob would take it as complement..


----------



## SAYIT (May 8, 2013)

daws101 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > dawgshits handlers are getting worried this information is being put out which gots all the lone nut theorists cat by the tongue.
> ...



Gibberish would be a _significant_ improvement over the silly crap he posts:


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 8, 2013)

make that 3 farts in a row from you Dawgshit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 8, 2013)

Wildcard said:


> The Day The Dream Died JFK Conspiracy Documentary - YouTube





excellent stuff there wildcard.thanks for posting it.I just got finished watching it.Dawgshit-aka sayit can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.He wont watch this video of course because it hands his ass to him on a platter and shatters that special propaganda piece of the governments that he worships called BEYOND CONSPIRACY which is all b.s as this video proves.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 8, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.
> 
> so far the only ones to come who are not sad trolls are wildcard and american communist. thats okay though,Its getting a lot of views which proves the cats got the tongue of the lone nut theorists since the only lone nut theorists  that have been brave enough to come on here, have only posted childish and juvenile crap with nothing constructive to say.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 8, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> dawgshits handlers are getting worried this information is being put out which gots all the lone nut theorists cat by the tongue.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 8, 2013)

Oh, wait, I got this...


"Three farts in a row from agent Rat in the Hat "



Watch Gage Dupe Rimjob copy me now. 








Cleese.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 8, 2013)

and your lover agent troll rat in the ass is here to kiss your ass as always I see with THREE farts in a row .boy your handlers are getting worried this information if getting out exposing the government lies to the net people whos cat gots their tongue and are speechless since they arent paid to come on here and make idiots out of themselves like you two agents are.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Oh, wait, I got this...
> 
> 
> "*Three farts in a row* from agent Rat in the Hat "
> ...





9/11 inside job said:


> and your lover agent troll rat in the ass is here to kiss your ass as always I see with *THREE farts in a row* .boy your handlers are getting worried this information if getting out exposing the government lies to the net people whos cat gots their tongue and are speechless since they arent paid to come on here and make idiots out of themselves like you two agents are.



*I win!!!!!!*


   ​









Cleese.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 8, 2013)

i see you havent gotten over your sad pathetic obsession over my rat in the ass.hahahahahaha


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 8, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> i see you havent gotten over your sad pathetic obsession over *my rat in the ass*.hahahahahaha



I feel sorry for you that you're so lonely you have to go thru life with a rat in your ass.

But hey, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 11, 2013)

Wildcard said:


> The Day The Dream Died JFK Conspiracy Documentary - YouTube



here is another excellent video that shreads to pieces the lies of the video beyond conspiracy that dawgshit worships as the truth and like this one,also cant counter and can only sling shit in defeat like the moneky troll he is.

just like that video,it has facts that beyond conspiracy conveinentely leaves out.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGBsDoaWO8o]Roger D Craig John F Kennedy 2 Men In Dallas. 1 of 5 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 11, 2013)

the lone theorist trolls in denial I mentioned at the very beginning of course have no answers for these facts in these videos either of course.hee hee.so they will avoid watching those videos obviously.hee hee.


----------



## Wyld Kard (May 21, 2013)

daws101 said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



No I don't wish you were wrong, I know that you are wrong and you are dilusional if you believe that you are right.


----------



## daws101 (May 21, 2013)

Wildcard said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...


you can dream..


----------



## Wyld Kard (May 21, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 21, 2013)

Wildcard said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 22, 2013)

someone farted in here. one government agent troll on to defend another one..no surprise.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 22, 2013)

Wildcard said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...



dawgshit like agent rightwinger,keeps ignoring all the multiple unnacountable bullets that were found there that day that you just posted that cant be traced to oswalds rifle and what all the doctors in dallas said.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 23, 2013)

the city of dallas is in denial that he was killed in a conspiracy.polls show from THE HISTORY CHANNEL that 85% of americans no longer accept the lie that oswald was the lone assassin.

http://politicalassassinations.com/...ontroversy-featured-in-wall-street-journal-2/


----------



## daws101 (May 23, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> the city of dallas is in denial that he was killed in a conspiracy.polls show from THE HISTORY CHANNEL that 85% of americans no longer accept the lie that oswald was the lone assassin.
> 
> Dealey Plaza Controversy Featured in Wall Street Journal | COPA


did you buy your tee shirt and coffee cup yet?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 24, 2013)

someone farted in here. Dawgshit you  lover fellow agent troll Rat in the ass will be here within the minute i guarantee to shit all over the floor with you .His handlers got him trolling the boards right now at the moment.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (May 24, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> the conspiracy THEORY that Obama is a us citizen?



Can't let people know that Obama is really a shape shifting reptilian alien from the Constellation Draco, now can we?  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=la0KEfTzTEk]Barack Obama Alien Shapeshifter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 24, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > the conspiracy THEORY that Obama is a us citizen?
> ...



this is the kind of childish stuff you agent trolls come back with everytime you are cornered with facts and evidence you cant refute that oswald was inoocent and multiple shooters were involved.Like your handlers instruct you to do,evade the facts and change the subject.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (May 24, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> this is the kind of childish stuff you agent trolls come back with everytime you are cornered with facts and evidence you cant refute that oswald was inoocent and multiple shooters were involved.Like your handlers instruct you to do,evade the facts and change the subject.



I thought you had me on ignore?  So you lied eh?

You are probably one of them shape shifting reptilian aliens trying to shift blame elsewhere!! Why should we trust you, you are a proven liar.


----------



## Godboy (May 24, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from you Dawgshit.



When you see a post you don't like, you call it a "fart"? God damn, youre corny as fuck. Is there truly no limit to your idiocy?


----------



## Godboy (May 24, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> two more  farts in a row from you dawgshit.



No fucking way!!!!!! You did NOT use that joke twice! What on earth made you think that fucking joke was worth saying twice? You are an epic moron.


----------



## Staidhup (May 24, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> Amazing how there are so many american sheople here STILL in denial about this all these years later that there was at least one other shooter involved in the assassination of JFK.
> 
> It was no surprise to see the usual trolls Whitehall,Predfan,rightwinger  and other lone nut theorist trolls  play dodgeball and dodge all the facts and evidence that there was a conspiracy to kill JFK on this thread here
> 
> ...



As Hillary would say, who cares, what difference does it make. Sad to think some people will never settle for the fact that one sick communist could shoot a President on his own, especially JFK. So much for Camelot.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 25, 2013)

Newly released footage clearly shows who killed Kennedy.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNg19eTJKYE]JFK assassination parody film 2.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 25, 2013)

Staidhup said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing how there are so many american sheople here STILL in denial about this all these years later that there was at least one other shooter involved in the assassination of JFK.
> ...



Nice game of dodgeball you play.you did not watch those two videos which proves you have been brainwashed and conditioned. you are obviously scared of the truth in that you did not watch those videos that me and wildcard posted nor did you even bother to read the link troll.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 25, 2013)

Godboy said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > two farts in a row from you Dawgshit.
> ...



I just do that with agent troll rat in the ass,he never has anything to say but childish crap kinda like you do.comment on those videos presented  by me and wildcar or go the fuck away troll.


----------



## theHawk (May 25, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> Amazing how there are so many american sheople here STILL in denial about this all these years later that there was at least one other shooter involved in the assassination of JFK.
> 
> It was no surprise to see the usual trolls Whitehall,Predfan,rightwinger  and other lone nut theorist trolls  play dodgeball and dodge all the facts and evidence that there was a conspiracy to kill JFK on this thread here
> 
> ...



Shocking, that the Democrats who had a super majority at that time created a "committtee" to further divide America by supporting a conspiracy theory on JFK, despite there being no evidence of it,  while of course being adament that their communist friends in the USSR and Cuba could in no way be envolved in a conspiracy.

Political Agenda?  Naw....Democrats would never go out of their way to appease their communist masters.....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 28, 2013)

Staidhup said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing how there are so many american sheople here STILL in denial about this all these years later that there was at least one other shooter involved in the assassination of JFK.
> ...



sad that you are so afraid of the truth that you  wont read anything that proves the warren commission to be a fairy tale.you obviously have reading comprehension problems because you didnt even bother to read what this thread title says,congrats.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 28, 2013)

theHawk said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing how there are so many american sheople here STILL in denial about this all these years later that there was at least one other shooter involved in the assassination of JFK.
> ...



shocking is the game of dodgeall you play,refusing to watch those two videos because it shoots down your laughable video beyond conspiracy that there were multiple shooters that day. you have only read the textbooks of what our corrupt school system has taught  you because the HSCA in the 70's concluded there was a conspiracy and it was the mob that did it.the chief investigater even wrote a book about it.try to keep up with the facts.

G. Robert Blakey - JFK Assassination Debate - The Education Forum


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 28, 2013)

The hawk and all the other lone nut theorists better get their tin foil hats off that oswald was the lone assassin.obviously the only research they have done is reading the textbooks of our corrupt school system.even the lead council of the HSCA investigation concluded he was not the lone assassin.

G. Robert Blakey - JFK Assassination Debate - The Education Forum


----------



## daws101 (May 28, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> The hawk and all the other lone nut theorists better get their tin foil hats off that oswald was the lone assassin.obviously the only research they have done is reading the textbooks of our corrupt school system.even the lead council of the HSCA investigation concluded he was not the lone assassin.
> 
> G. Robert Blakey - JFK Assassination Debate - The Education Forum


you mean the corrupt school system that you epically failed to learn anything from.?


----------



## whitehall (May 28, 2013)

Oswald worked on the U-2 spy missions in Japan and he renounced his Country and defected to Russia and next thing we know Gary Powers is shot down in a U-2 over Russia. The most amazing thing is that Oswald comes back to the US with his Russian bride who was the daughter of a KGB officer and apparently the CIA welcomes him back and he doesn't do a day in prison. Duh...next thing you know he ends up in a warehouse in Dallas with a rifle and the CIA is looking for somebody on the "grassy knoll" after Jack Ruby kills Oswald and dies in jail? While all the a-holes in the Country are focused on the "grassy knoll" the CIA walks away from the crisis. Perfect federal CYA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 29, 2013)

whitehall said:


> Oswald worked on the U-2 spy missions in Japan and he renounced his Country and defected to Russia and next thing we know Gary Powers is shot down in a U-2 over Russia. The most amazing thing is that Oswald comes back to the US with his Russian bride who was the daughter of a KGB officer and apparently the CIA welcomes him back and he doesn't do a day in prison. Duh...next thing you know he ends up in a warehouse in Dallas with a rifle and the CIA is looking for somebody on the "grassy knoll" after Jack Ruby kills Oswald and dies in jail? While all the a-holes in the Country are focused on the "grassy knoll" the CIA walks away from the crisis. Perfect federal CYA.





Im impressed.this is the first intelligent thing i ever remember you posting in this section before.Too bad you cant be objective like this when it comes to 9/11. 

Sounds like you are FINALLY wising up on this.Glad to see you changed your ways,at least on this topic anyways.

Looks like you actually read what the thread title says unlike what all the other lone nut trolls who have come on here and posted. thank you for not going into this only seesing what you want to see like the hawk gslack troll and others have.

yeah only an idiot would believe oswald was the lone assassin.Like you said,he worked on the U2 spy missions in japan as a radar operater.Gary Powers himself siad he belived oswald gave away the secret plans to the russians and Powers dies mysteriously later on months after that.

Yeah thats the amazing thing,he goes to russia,renounces his us citizenship and defects there,threatens to turn over us government secrets to the soviets,and yeah,comes back with a russia bride who was the daugther of a KGB officer and yeah,gets welcome back into the states with open arms by the CIA.

that would work in  a fairy tale you were writing but not in the ral world.He should have been prosecuted as a traiter the very second he stepped back on american soil.He defects to russia at the height of the cold war,threatens to turn over classified information and never receives one bit of problems from the government when coming back,yeah right. He had no problems from the government not getting prosecuted like he should have been because we now know he was working for both the CIA and FBI.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 2, 2013)

Last surviving FBI agent at JFK autopsy who 'did not believe the single bullet theory' dies | Mail Online


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 15, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zy5H9gc61ls]JFK Nigel Turner Film: Fletcher L. Prouty On The JFK Assassination - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 15, 2013)

too bad the magic bullet apologists wont look at this video.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 16, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> too bad the magic bullet apologists wont look at this video.



Your idiotic video makes about as much sense as this one.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdjY6oy4Y2c]Darth Vader and the Imperial March on Bagpipes and Unicycle - The Unipiper - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Jun 17, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > too bad the magic bullet apologists wont look at this video.
> ...


this clip make far more sense!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 17, 2013)

two farts in a row from the agent trolls.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 17, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from the agent trolls.



So, no comment on my video? Are you afraid to watch it because it might ruin your argument?


----------



## daws101 (Jun 17, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > two farts in a row from the agent trolls.
> ...


the fart argument or the other nonsense?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 17, 2013)

daws101 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



He cries about how nobody watches his videos, yet he's too chickenshit to watch ours.


----------



## daws101 (Jun 17, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


true ..I watch his clips !


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 18, 2013)

four farts in a row from the agent troll married couple.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 18, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzWNDPx4Pm0&list=PLPkieKNUZNP4fmePgEHRqNpt-NIFfVn8k]RFK to Johnson: "Why did you kill you have my brother killed - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 18, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiqnU3rbsow]History is proving LBJ killed Kennedy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Jun 18, 2013)

there was NO magic bullet. ever. and where did it come from??? aired in prime time in front of a national audience

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfSXkfV_mhA]JFK Assassination Magic Bullet Computer Recreation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Jun 18, 2013)

and a certain unnamed "theory" bozo here claims the driver did it. oh did he??? and if so what did he do with this gun???

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxTOtIrI6v8]BILL COOPER DEBUNKED : The JFK limo driver nonsense - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 19, 2013)

namvet said:


> there was NO magic bullet. ever. and where did it come from??? aired in prime time in front of a national audience
> 
> JFK Assassination Magic Bullet Computer Recreation - YouTube



hey child,this video debunks your pathetic lies that you have been brainwashed on .Oh and you have done no research into this case because future president ford moved the back wound which was a BACK wound below his shoulder which  which photographs show in pictures and as does the autopsy photos,up 6 inches so there indeed was magic bullet.deal wit it kid.

miserable fail as always. you should become best friends with Dawgshit an rat ion the ass who are married to each other.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 19, 2013)

namvet said:


> and a certain unnamed "theory" bozo here claims the driver did it. oh did he??? and if so what did he do with this gun???
> 
> BILL COOPER DEBUNKED : The JFK limo driver nonsense - YouTube



as always,you show you worship propaganda. you are such an idiot you dont even know that the zapruder film was altered,many photography experts have concluded that.they talk about that in the book THE GREAT ZAPRUDER FILM HOAX. you fall for lies that that is the sun on Greers head.

facts you cant get around is that the muchmoore and Nix films show Greer did indeed turn around and raise his left arm and point it at kennedy.whats he doing that for,to try and remove the bullet from kennedys throut? i dont think so.

why alter the zapruder film if Greer did not shoot him?Nobody can ever answer that question,the ONLY kind of ramblings they can come up with is that he inadevertantly turned around and raised his arm up at him like that which holds no water either.

oh and one of the main doctors who examined him said his head shot wound was the result of a shot to the head from a high powered HANDGUN at CLOSE RANGE and other attending physicians agreed.you always ignore that fact everytime you can only sling shit in defeat like the money troll you are just liek dawgshit,.

miserable fail as always.Ienjoy talking to yourself kid,i dont entertaint trolls seeking attention.


oh and like dawgshit,thanks for proving you have reading comprehension problems,you did not read ONE WORD of that link in my opening post. you are clearly a kid seeking attention like dawgshit so i am going to put you ignore now which i meant to last night but was too much in a rush to.

you obviously have nothing intelligent or constructive to say.


----------



## namvet (Jun 19, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > there was NO magic bullet. ever. and where did it come from??? aired in prime time in front of a national audience
> ...



your back. and more stupid than ever


----------



## namvet (Jun 19, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > and a certain unnamed "theory" bozo here claims the driver did it. oh did he??? and if so what did he do with this gun???
> ...



where's the gun numbnuts. what happened to it. where is it??? lets see a clear photo of him pointing that gun. don't have one do you??? let's see it. "altered" is for losers like you. you have proven nothing. zero. nada loser. and everyone here knows your a complete fake

now let's that photo. now !!!!!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 20, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > there was NO magic bullet. ever. and where did it come from??? aired in prime time in front of a national audience
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 22, 2013)

3  farts in row from the trolls..


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 22, 2013)

The CIA is the citizens of the USA's greatest enemy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 22, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > there was NO magic bullet. ever. and where did it come from??? aired in prime time in front of a national audience
> ...



Oh I just now noticed the video I meant to post that debunks that video of yours from that propaganda piece beyond conspiracy,did not go through,so here it is now.


This video debunks your laughable video.I dont know why I even bother posting it for you kid since as we both know,you only see what you want to see and are  afraid of the truth which is why you wont watch it.but here it is.

Miserable fail from you as always.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 22, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> Amazing how there are so many american sheople here STILL in denial about this all these years later that there was at least one other shooter involved in the assassination of JFK.
> 
> It was no surprise to see the usual trolls Whitehall,Predfan,rightwinger  and other lone nut theorist trolls  play dodgeball and dodge all the facts and evidence that there was a conspiracy to kill JFK on this thread here
> 
> ...



A House Committeee is not the same as 'the government.'

THEY can conclude whatever the fuck they wish.

It has no force of law.  They do not speak FOR the government.  And whether they are right or off their rockers is the QUESTION, not the answer.  They are not in a position to "admit" diddly dog, you fucking moron.

As always, 9/11 Rimjob is seriously too stupid to breathe.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 22, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> The CIA is the citizens of the USA's greatest enemy.



so very true.

many of the sheople here are in denial about this.

they dont even get it that the HSCA investigation in the 70's even THEY concluded reluctantly,that there was a second shooter involved when evidence surfaced at the last moment there were more than 3 shots fired.

It was set up because most people were not believeing anymore in the magic bullet theory and they knew there was a conspiracy so the government found themselves a NEW patsy concluding his assassination was the result of a probable conspiracy and elements of the mob were involved.

Problem was,when the investigation was winding down,two CIA men came forward and said-we did it,where do you want to go with this investigation? but the committe of course ignored them and did not puruse that lead of course since it pointed towards government involvement.

also about  years ago or so,one of the burglers who was arrested in the watergate burgley who ran covert operations for the CIA for Nixon when he was vice president,he had his son tape record him and he gave a death bed confession that he was indeed in dealy plaza that day as part of a CIA operation to kill Kennedy.you'll never hear of that mentioned from the CIA controlled media though of course.here is his interview.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 22, 2013)

I see sock puppet agent liar ability is here to fart now.His handlers are sure worried these facts are getting out.hee hee.they sent you here to whine and cray in defeat LIAR ability.thats why you changed your user name since you could not stand tp hear the truth of people making fun of your user name all the time. i have no doubt you are still talking to yourself as well all this time later also.lol.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 22, 2013)

9/11 Rimjob said:
			
		

> blurt, bleet.  Blather.  Blurp.  Burp.  Fart.  I am 9/11 Rimjob.  I eat shit.
> 
> I have nothing to offer.  Proof?
> 
> Read the imbecile shit I post.



Rimjob loves the stench of shit in the morning.  And afternoon.  And evening.  He eats shit.  He may be stupid and worthless, but man oh man is he one gullible motherfucker or what.

He also goes down on Alex Jones.  Tosses that scumbag  fat fuck's salad, too.  More shit.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 22, 2013)

Actual video of 9/11 Rimjob eating shit:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oh0OGko3TjA&NR=1&feature=endscreen]Crazy gorilla eating his own poo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Jun 22, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> I see sock puppet agent liar ability is here to fart now.His handlers are sure worried these facts are getting out.hee hee.they sent you here to whine and cray in defeat LIAR ability.thats why you changed your user name since you could not stand tp hear the truth of people making fun of your user name all the time. i have no doubt you are still talking to yourself as well all this time later also.lol.



hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## numan (Jun 22, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> as always,you show you worship propaganda.
> 
> you are such an idiot you dont even know that the zapruder film was altered, many photography experts have concluded that. they talk about that in the book THE GREAT ZAPRUDER FILM HOAX.


It is interesting that there is more to Zapruder than is ever mentioned in the *Great American Brainwashing Machine* -- better known as the _mass media_.

Zapruder was influential in the Dallas business community, with ties to the far right-wing Dallas Council of World Affairs. 

From the book, *Family of Secrets*, about the Bush Dynasty :

*Zapruder is widely characterized as an innocent bystander, simply an onlooker who happened to capture historic footage that would dominate the evidentiary debate. Innocent he may well have been, but hardly unknown in Dallas intelligence circles.

It turns out that the short, bald recorder of history was also a former colleague of Mrs. de Mohenschildt; he worked with her at Nardis when she first moved to Dallas. Zapruder also sat on the board of Neil Nallon's Dallas Council on World Affairs. Like numerous figures in this story, he had a propensity for groups built on loyalty and secrecy, having attained the status of thirty-second-degree Freemason. The film he would make on November 22 would soon be purchased by Henry Luce, a Skull-and-Bones colleague of Prescott Bush and a devotee of Intelligence -- whose wife, Clare Booth Luce, had personally funded efforts to overthrow Castro. Henry Luce had warned that JFK would be punished if he went "soft on Communism." After quickly purchasing the original Zapruder film, Luce's Life magazine kept it in lockdown until New Orleans D.A. Jim Garrison successfully subpoenaed it in 1969.*
_[emphases added]_
.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 23, 2013)

^ noman expressing his unabated imbecility.

It comes as no surprise that a dullard of noman's tragically low intellectual capacity would be on the same page as 9/11 Rimjob.  

noman is not only no man, he is of no worth.

,


----------



## daws101 (Jun 24, 2013)

numan said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > as always,you show you worship propaganda.
> ...


amazingly meaningless!


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 24, 2013)

numan said:


> *Zapruder is widely characterized as an innocent bystander, simply an onlooker who happened to capture historic footage that would dominate the evidentiary debate. Innocent he may well have been, but hardly unknown in Dallas intelligence circles.
> 
> It turns out that the short, bald recorder of history was also a former colleague of Mrs. de Mohenschildt; he worked with her at Nardis when she first moved to Dallas. Zapruder also sat on the board of Neil Nallon's Dallas Council on World Affairs. Like numerous figures in this story, he had a propensity for groups built on loyalty and secrecy, having attained the status of thirty-second-degree Freemason. The film he would make on November 22 would soon be purchased by Henry Luce, a Skull-and-Bones colleague of Prescott Bush and a devotee of Intelligence -- whose wife, Clare Booth Luce, had personally funded efforts to overthrow Castro. Henry Luce had warned that JFK would be punished if he went "soft on Communism." After quickly purchasing the original Zapruder film, Luce's Life magazine kept it in lockdown until New Orleans D.A. Jim Garrison successfully subpoenaed it in 1969.*
> _[emphases added]_
> .



WOW!! What a coincidence thereby absolutely positively proving a consipiracy... but there is a much stranger coincidenece with this Kennedy thing than can be imagined... hold on to your seats while I lay it out for you...

Marylyn Monroe was in a famous TV video with JFK where she sang Happy Birthday Mr. President.

Marylyn Monroe was also in a movie with Jack Lemmon called "Some Like it Hot"...

You better sit down now.  

*Jack Lemmon had a supporting role in Oliver Stone's JFK!!*


But wait, it gets scarier...

*Oliver Stone's JFK also co-starred ... KEVIN BACON!!!*

Yes, JFK is within 3 degrees of Kevin Bacon.

Coincidence?  I think not!!!!


----------



## numan (Jun 24, 2013)

'
You have a lot of nerve calling yourself a "Legaleagle"!!

If you or Daws had even ordinary knowledge of how criminal cases are built, or, having such knowledge, you had even ordinary decency, you would recognize that most cases are built of small facts put together with many other small facts to create a mosaic which may reveal the truth.

I made no grandiose claims for what I mentioned about Zapruder -- indeed, all overblown grandiosity is coming from you -- I just mentioned  it as an interesting fact. If it has any significance, it must derive from its connection with the whole extreme right-wing cabal then active in Dallas.

However, Mr. Wise Impartial Legaleagle, you clearly do not wish to know anything about that!

*"WHAT IS TRUTH? said Jesting Pilate,
And would not stay for an answer."*
----_Francis Bacon_

.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 24, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> You have a lot of nerve calling yourself a "Legaleagle"!!
> 
> If you or Daws had even ordinary knowledge of how criminal cases are built, or, having such knowledge, you had even ordinary decency, you would recognize that most cases are built of small facts put together with many other small facts to create a mosaic which may reveal the truth.
> ...



WOW, so your conspiracy theory is fine, but mine is not?  Do you not think it odd that Kevin Bacon is so closely related to all these people?  Much more so than Zapruder... and you want to give him a free ride.... DISMISS IT OUT OF HAND AND RIDICUOLE ME!! HMMPH!

 You are probably are employed by some right wing group trying to divert attention from the real culprits and are payed to post misleading posts on internet message boards whenever someone gets too close to the real culprits.. 

*SHAPE SHIFTING REPTILIAN ALIENS FROM THE CONSTELLATION DRACO!*


----------



## namvet (Jun 24, 2013)

where is 911nut job??? he's overdue. well no worry you can catch him and his water pistol pal at this forum


*XXXXX* *Delete link to other forum(s)*


----------



## daws101 (Jun 24, 2013)

namvet said:


> where is 911nut job??? he's overdue. well no worry you can catch him and his water pistol pal at this forum


tuesday is handjob's day on the computer at  mental health facility.


----------



## namvet (Jun 24, 2013)

daws101 said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > where is 911nut job??? he's overdue. well no worry you can catch him and his water pistol pal at this forum
> ...



his brain is still plugged into the wall and the little red recharge lite is still on


----------



## numan (Jun 25, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> *SHAPE SHIFTING REPTILIAN ALIENS FROM THE CONSTELLATION DRACO!*


Well, Legaleagle, why didn't you start by revealing that George W. Bush is a shape-shifting reptilian anti-christ from an alien demonic planet!!

That's far more believable than all the other garbage you conspiracy-denialists spew forth!!
.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 25, 2013)

numan said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > *SHAPE SHIFTING REPTILIAN ALIENS FROM THE CONSTELLATION DRACO!*
> ...



I did.  I am not a conspiracy denier, I am a proponent of the the shape shifting reptilain alien thesis made famous by David Icke in his book _The Biggest Secret _ (the biggest secret being that we are controlled by shape shifting reptilian aliens from the Constellation Draco.  The head lizard is none other than Queen Elizabeth who eats children whenever she can... of course Bush is a lizard, as is Obama.  Other prominent lizards include Hillary (of course), Kris Kristoferson and Box Car Willie.   All of these can be substantiated by incontravertable evidence.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 25, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



It's a good thing the Lizard King didn't get elected.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 25, 2013)

daws101 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > your handlers sure pay you well for your ass beatings you are getting on this thread Dawgshit.
> ...



But you don't understand. 9-11 I.J. thinks that whoever has the most emoticons in their posts is the winner. Therfore, you lost.


----------



## numan (Jun 25, 2013)

'





*The Destruction of America came to that House called White, but filled with dark corruption, where on a basalt throne, black as that realm whence Evil comes, sat One who, in Pride and Petulance, glared ---- and whined ---- and whose frown, and wrinkled lip, and sneer of cold command told well that He, Prince of Lies ---- from whose noisome lips has never fallen a word of truth ---- schemed how to ensnare the feet of those who walk in simple faith.

 And at his feet crouched there, that Black Beast, whose every panting breath was ruddy, crackling flame: Barney, Hound of Hell!*





.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 28, 2013)

9 farts on this thread from the trolls since I was last here I see.

QUOTE=numan;7427046]'
You have a lot of nerve calling yourself a "Legaleagle"!!

If you or Daws had even ordinary knowledge of how criminal cases are built, or, having such knowledge, you had even ordinary decency, you would recognize that most cases are built of small facts put together with many other small facts to create a mosaic which may reveal the truth.

I made no grandiose claims for what I mentioned about Zapruder -- indeed, all overblown grandiosity is coming from you -- I just mentioned  it as an interesting fact. If it has any significance, it must derive from its connection with the whole extreme right-wing cabal then active in Dallas.

However, Mr. Wise Impartial Legaleagle, you clearly do not wish to know anything about that!

*"WHAT IS TRUTH? said Jesting Pilate,
And would not stay for an answer."*
----_Francis Bacon_
 yeah he should change his user name to LYING EAGLE.hee hee.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 28, 2013)

PredFan said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Hey Numan,I love how Dawgshit denys reality that thats the ONLY reason he comes back here is he is well paid for the constant ass beatings he gets here while trolling.whats REALLY hysterical though is he denys that he hasnt had any ass beatings on this thread. he runs off everytime he is cornered with this video not trying to ounter the facts there were multiple shooters and says he hasnt lost.comedy gold.

and whats really hysterical even MORE so is that predfan troll ignores what the title of this thread says because it proves he is a troll and is clueless in his ramblings that oswald is the lone assassina thats why just like dawgshit,he wont touch that link or watch any of those videos i have posted 0on this thread  since he knows he is cornered. making up crap about smilesy as his rebuall.hee hee.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 29, 2013)

numan said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > as always,you show you worship propaganda.
> ...



excellent stuff there Numan,thanks for posting that.  Yeah I read that book Family of secrets but I somehow forgot this part you mentioned on Zapruder.I knew he was a freemason but I forgot Baker mentioning that fact how he was connected to George Demoranschilds wife.amazing stuff there.so much for the innocent bystander role the media has always made him out to be all these years portraying him as though he was a patriot for getting the film shot on video. No wonder he handed it over willingly to Henry Luce the editor of time magazine,cause as you know,they were a lobbying firm for the CIA.

again,excellent find,i totally forgot all about that part in that book.The thing I really enjoy about Bakers book is that it is objective and not one sided which is my only beef with the jfk bush connection video is it seems to be republican driven.All it does is talk  about BUsh and Nixons involvement in it but leaves out how LBJ,NIXON,AND CONNOLY the night before the assassination were at a dinner party at the home of one of the oilmans ranches who was friends with LBj.This book not only discusses Nixon and Bushs connections to it but also discusses how Lbj had a long standing friendship with Bush srs father Prescott Bush was just like Bush,also had ties to the CIA.Baker  really puts LBj in the picture as well. His book is not republican driven one bit at all.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 29, 2013)

Is 9/11 Rimjob still lying and claiming (falsely) that the GOVERNMENT "admitted" anything?

That never happened, of course.

In REALITY (which twoofer asshole lying sacks of shit like 9/11 Rimjob run away from), one House Committee asserted such shit.

That one committee is NOT the government.  At BEST, it is a small part of a small part OF the government.

But lying asshole twoofer cocksucker shit-munching idiots like Rimjob will never admit that they are wrong.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 29, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > The CIA is the citizens of the USA's greatest enemy.
> ...



I notice that the magic bullets theorists have no comment about this post of mine or the video or that other video i posted that proves there were multiple gunman there that day and it was a CIA operation.evade,evade evade is their tactics as always. the truth hurts so they shoot the messenger.

one of the agent trolls getting desperate i see that  the truth is getting out that his handler sent him here to fart again so soon. they keep whining and crying in defeat like the monkey trolls they are not even touching the facts.

where did they learn to debate,the keystone cops? they be laughed out of a debating hall within one minute the way they debate.you got to actually try and refute the facts your opponent presents.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 29, 2013)

Rimjob just shit in here.  Again.

Or maybe that's just its breath.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 29, 2013)

back to fart and whine in defeat AGAIN like the monkey troll you are i see LIAR ABILTY.

 man your so stupid you give way that this is your sock puppet you are posting under liar ability.hahahahahahahahaaa


you are worse than dawgshit as disguisng your sock puppets. your really getting desperate now on all these facts getting out using a sock puppet now.,you couldnt handle anymore of the ass beatings and embarrassment you got as troll LIAR ABILITY and could not stand to hear the truth of being called "LIAR" ABILTY SO you create a sock puppet.comedy gold.


----------



## numan (Jun 29, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> excellent stuff there Numan,thanks for posting that.  Yeah, I read that book Family of Secrets but I somehow forgot this part you mentioned on Zapruder. I knew he was a freemason, but I forgot Baker mentioning that fact how he was connected to George de Mohrenschild's wife. amazing stuff there.
> 
> So much for the innocent bystander role the media has always made him out to be -- all these years portraying him as though he was a patriot for getting the film shot on video. No wonder he handed it over willingly to Henry Luce the editor of Time magazine, cause as you know, they were a lobbying firm for the CIA.


Yes, no matter where you look in the Kennedy Affair, it always circles back to the CIA -- and the tightly-knit, Mafia-like, extreme right-wing cabal that ruled Dallas, and most of Texas.

It seems just too pat that their right-wing go-fer should "just happen" to be in exactly the right spot to film the killing, and then immediately sell it to CIA-cats-paw Luce, who supposedly locked it up for years!!

Plenty of time for them to fake whatever they wanted in the film -- just in case, as actually happened, it was ever subpoenaed as evidence!
.


----------



## namvet (Jun 29, 2013)

i did it i confess arrest me !!!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 29, 2013)

hee hee,i was wondering when the kid wanna be fantasised vietnam soldier would come back and sling crap and whine and cry in defeat like the monkey troll he is cause the truth scares him. you and predfan troll should marry each other the way the truth scares you both so much.


----------



## namvet (Jun 29, 2013)

bird liar JFK no give me cookies so i shoot him. i driver of limo !!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 29, 2013)

back to whine and fart and sling crap in defeat AGAIN the troll that fantasises about  about wishing he could be in vietnam is doing again i see.oh and your too stupid to figure this out but these fart jokes means you are on ignore since all you can do is cry and whine in your defeat.

comedy gold how you believe im magic bullets.you really need to start that comedy club.


----------



## namvet (Jun 29, 2013)

they set it up. i pulled the trigger


----------



## numan (Jun 29, 2013)

'
I would have assumed, from the childishness of his postings and his infantile pictures, that "namvet" is a teenager pretending to be grown up -- yet he _claims_ to be a Vietnam War veteran. Should we trust him? I suppose he _could_ just be suffering from senile dementia.

By the way, your avatar -- "Tonkin Gulf Yacht Club" -- is tasteless in the extreme.

.


----------



## namvet (Jun 29, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> I would have assumed, from the childishness of his postings and his infantile pictures, that "namvet" is a teenager pretending to be grown up -- yet he _claims_ to be a Vietnam War veteran. Should we trust him? I suppose he _could_ just be suffering from senile dementia.
> 
> By the way, your avatar -- "Tonkin Gulf Yacht Club" -- is tasteless in the extreme.
> ...



don't ask others to do your work for you. stand up and be a man. account for yourself. i don't think you can. so the burden of proof is on you. let's see it. or is it the hair on your neck telling you???


```
a teenager pretending to be grown up
```


```
just be suffering from senile dementia.
```

you seem confused. one or the other which is it??? and what is the club??? I see - your first day with a PC. well???


----------



## namvet (Jun 29, 2013)

come on new man im waiting. your still on. let's have it or you gonna wimp out???


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 29, 2013)

NamVet, Robert McNamara *admitted* in 1995 that the Gulf of Tonkin Incident didn't happen.

Are you angry that the US Gov't *lied* us into War?

You think that's the *ONLY* time the US Gov't has *ever* lied?


----------



## namvet (Jun 29, 2013)

American Communist said:


> NamVet, Robert McNamara *admitted* in 1995 that the Gulf of Tonkin Incident didn't happen.
> 
> Are you angry that the US Gov't *lied* us into War?
> 
> You think that's the *ONLY* time the US Gov't has *ever* lied?



no. im not angry. that's its job

do you???


----------



## Indofred (Jun 29, 2013)

I know too little of this to make informed comment at this time.
Give me a week to research and form a basic opinion.


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 29, 2013)

"Joseph Raymond 'Joe' McCarthy (November 14, 1908  May 2, 1957) was an American politician who served as a Republican U.S. Senator from the state of Wisconsin from 1947 until his death in 1957. Beginning in 1950, McCarthy became the most visible public face of a period in which Cold War tensions fueled fears of widespread Communist subversion.[1] 

"He was noted for making claims that there were large numbers of Communists and Soviet spies and sympathizers inside the United States federal government and elsewhere. Ultimately, his tactics and inability to substantiate his claims led him to be censured by the United States Senate."

Tail-Gunner Joe has his share of detractors, but in 1951 he spoke words that today can be honestly said by those who are critics of the JFK and 911 investigations.

From Alternet February, 2006:

"As McCarthy said to the America of George Bush's childhood:

"'How can we account for our present situation unless we believe that men high in this government are concerting to deliver us to disaster? This must be the product of a great conspiracy on a scale so immense as to dwarf any previous such venture in the history of man. 

"'A conspiracy of infamy so black that, when it is finally exposed, its principals shall be forever deserving of the maledictions of all honest men.'"

Half-a-century has passed since JFK's demise, and it's at least worth wondering how much more we will know about the events of 911 in 2061?


----------



## whitehall (Jun 29, 2013)

"The government itself" namely the Warren Commission was established to cover the government's ass for the monumental fukup that the Intelligence Agencies and the government authorized. How many times do you have to remind people that Oswald was a traitor who renounced his Country and sought asylum in Russia. Oswald was working in the top-secret high altitude surveillance network. A year after he defected the Russians shot down Francis Gary Powers in a high altitude surveillance plane. For some reason the CIA invited Oswald back into the land of the free and the home of the brave with his new wife who was the daughter of a KGB officer without a hint of prejudice. Next thing you know Oswald shows up in a Texas book depository with a rifle while the CIA is worried about killing Castro. The Warren Commission establishes a conspiracy to cover up the incredible mess and the liberal American media willingly focuses on the conspiracy rather than the incompetence. Mission accomplished.


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 30, 2013)

whitehall said:


> "The government itself" namely the Warren Commission was established to cover the government's ass for the monumental fukup that the Intelligence Agencies and the government authorized. How many times do you have to remind people that Oswald was a traitor who renounced his Country and sought asylum in Russia. Oswald was working in the top-secret high altitude surveillance network. A year after he defected the Russians shot down Francis Gary Powers in a high altitude surveillance plane. For some reason the CIA invited Oswald back into the land of the free and the home of the brave with his new wife who was the daughter of a KGB officer without a hint of prejudice. Next thing you know Oswald shows up in a Texas book depository with a rifle while the CIA is worried about killing Castro. The Warren Commission establishes a conspiracy to cover up the incredible mess and the liberal American media willingly focuses on the conspiracy rather than the incompetence. Mission accomplished.


Were you alive on November 22, 1963?
I was, and I'm pretty sure my perception of events would have change considerably if the Zapruder film had made the local news that night. What about yours?


----------



## numan (Jun 30, 2013)

whitehall said:


> How many times do you have to remind people that Oswald was a traitor who renounced his Country and sought asylum in Russia....
> 
> For some reason the CIA invited Oswald back into the land of the free and the home of the brave with his new wife who was the daughter of a KGB officer without a hint of prejudice....
> 
> ...


How many times do you have to remind _some_ people that Oswald was an agent of the US "intelligence" government-within-a-government, sent to Russia by them as an agent, brought back to the USA with leniency for his faked "treason," and served up by his duplicitous "handlers" as a patsy in a high-level assassination plot.

The CIA and related  agencies must have whole stables of potential patsies whom they can use to conceal their nefarious operations.

I am sure a very interesting research study could be done that would reveal the existence of these stables of patsies, going back many decades -- but, of course, the government would never release the relevant information!!
.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 30, 2013)

The brain surgeon 9/11 Rimjob is the one who is going to crack the Kennedy Assassination mystery!

Well, him and his halfwit sidekick, noman.


,


----------



## namvet (Jun 30, 2013)

numan said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > How many times do you have to remind people that Oswald was a traitor who renounced his Country and sought asylum in Russia....
> ...



I would have assumed, from your childishness that you is a teenager pretending to be grown up but your problably a faggot in disguise  

 By the way, your avatar -- "numan" -- is tasteless in the extreme


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 30, 2013)

namvet said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



Agreed.

It is an insult to truly intelligent people and to the physically handicapped.

noman is a lowlife dopey turd who should be endlessly negged just for that inconsiderate avie.


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 30, 2013)

Fwiw...

"Another popular criticism of the Warren Commission was that internal dissent was suppressed. Commission member Senator Richard Russell was the most prominent dissenter, inclined to challenge the conclusions of the Warren Report, flatly rejecting the single-bullet theory. 

"In a taped phone conversation between Russell and LBJ on 18 September 1964, just before release of the Warren Report, the president asked Russell why he had recently left town in a rush, with Russell explaining it was due to his frustration with the commission:

BEGIN QUOTE:

RR: Well, I was just worn out, fightin' over that damn report ... they were trying to prove that same bullet that hit Kennedy fust was the one that hit Connally ... went through him and through his hand, his bone, into his leg and everything else. Just lot of stuff there ... I hadn't, couldn't, didn't hear all the evidence, and cross-examine all of them, but I did read the record ... But we got you a pretty good report.

LBJ: Well, what difference does it make which bullet got Connally?

RR: Well, it don't make much difference. But they said that ... the same bullet that hit Kennedy hit Connally. Well, I don't believe it.

LBJ: I don't either. [LBJ had not received nor read the Warren Report at this time.]

RR: And so I couldn't sign it. And I said that Governor Connally testified directly to the contrary, and I'm not gonna approve of that. So I finally made 'em say there was a difference in the Commission, in that part of 'em believed that, that wasn't so ... But anyhow, that's just a little thang, but we --

LBJ: What's the net of the whole thing? What it say? That Oswald did it, and he did it for any reason?

RR: Well, just what he was a general misanthropic fella ... that he'd had never been satisfied anywheah he was on Earth, in Russia or heah, and that he had a desire to get his name in history and all. I don't think you'll be displeased with the report. It's too long, but it's a ... whole volume.

LBJ: Unanimous?

RR: Yessir. I tried mah best to get in a dissent, but they'd come 'round and trade me out of it by givin' me a little ole' thread of it."

[22.0] The Warren Commission (2)


----------



## Anitabeme (Jun 30, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> The CIA is the citizens of the USA's greatest enemy.



That's an understatement.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 30, 2013)

Anitabeme said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > The CIA is the citizens of the USA's greatest enemy.
> ...



No.  That's a vapid thought.  It's far from an "understatement."  

The CIA may pose some dangers.  They should be closely monitored.  You know:  checks and balances, and oversight?

But we can't really afford to be without an intelligence agency in the world in this day and age.

Moonbat isn't right.  He or she is just shallow and silly.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 30, 2013)

And now to interrupt this retarded thread with a musical interlude.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtGKfCzU9gg]Hitler - Gangnam Style (?????) Parody - YouTube[/ame]


We now return you to the lunacy already in progress.


----------



## namvet (Jun 30, 2013)

The Sixth Floor Museum at Dealey Plaza 

Home | The Sixth Floor Museum

if you ever get the chance, go see it. I did years back on a business trip. for historical purposes Dealey Plaza looks today the exact same as it did that day. in pristine condition. I paid my ticket price and went up to the sixth floor. and i stood in the window next to the one where Ozwald was. the media claimed this shot requied some sort of expert with a rifle from long range. i didn't see it that way. it was at best just an average distance requiring no real special skill. IMO. I also went out on the street and stood on a small slab they claimed Zapruder filmed it. looking back towards the sixth floor it just was not that far away to me.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGzCNg1OEww]A Photographer's Story: Bob Jackson and the Kennedy Assassination - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 1, 2013)

namvet said:


> The Sixth Floor Museum at Dealey Plaza
> 
> Home | The Sixth Floor Museum
> 
> ...


*What about the time required to fire three shots with a bolt action rifle?*

"From Houston Street, the presidential limousine made the planned left turn onto Elm Street, allowing it access to the Stemmons Freeway exit. As it turned on Elm, the motorcade passed the Texas School Book Depository. Shots were fired at President Kennedy as they continued down Elm Street. 

"A clear majority of witnesses recalled hearing three shots.[15] 

"A minority of the witnesses did recognize the first gunshot blast they heard as a weapon blast, but there was hardly any reaction to the first shot from a majority of the people in the crowd or those riding in the motorcade itself. Many later said they heard what they first thought to be a firecracker or the exhaust backfire of a vehicle just after the President started waving."

Assassination of John F. Kennedy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If millions of Americans had seen the Zapruder film on their local news within a week of JFK's murder, do you think we would be having this conversation today?


----------



## namvet (Jul 1, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > The Sixth Floor Museum at Dealey Plaza
> ...



go see it. your questions will be answered


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 1, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > The Sixth Floor Museum at Dealey Plaza
> ...



I really wish we could have a thread on this topic without the whack jobs on both sides.

Witness estimates range from three to eight shots fired. But a majority of witnesses including Secret Service agents, when describing the cadence of the shots reported the last 2 shots were almost simultaneous. A BANG.......................BANG BANG.

That is impossible with a 6.5 Mannlicher-Carcano BOLT ACTION rifle

The Guns of Dealey Plaza


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 1, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...


We could try that thread on the Clean Debate Forum.


----------



## namvet (Jul 1, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...



the official statement was 3 shots in 6 secs. or less. and many witness's were pointing to the sixth floor. even the Dallas cops were looking up. 



> A BANG.......................BANG BANG.



Dealey Plaza looked like the perfect echo chamber to me. with buildings on 3 sides. any "bang" is going to bounce off and echo. IMO.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 1, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



What gets posted is not vulgar, just ad nauseam and obsessive...or childish and demeaning.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 1, 2013)

namvet said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



SO...that would mean we are down to 2 shots and an echo? TOO many wounds....

The Guns of Dealey Plaza 

FBI tests for the Warren Commission found that a 6.5 Mannlicher Carcano, bolt-action rifle, Model 91/38 required a minimum of 2.3 seconds to fire two shots. [62] The HSCA made tests in which the telescopic sight was removed to see how fast the rifle could be fired without aiming. Its tests resulted in firings of 1.65, 1.75, and just over two seconds. [63] The only way that the rifle could be fired this quickly was to simply maneuver the bolt action as fast as possible and shoot. The tests were not done with Oswald's Mannlicher Carcano. Whether Oswald's rifle was in a condition where it could be tested is questionable since "the pressure to open the bolt was so great that we tended to move the rifle off the target," according to one of the Warren Commission testers. [64]

If Oswald were the only shooter there would have to be at least 2.3 seconds between shots, assuming he used the telescopic sight found on the Mannlicher Carcano. The three shots that the Warren Commission claimed were fired from Oswald's rifle could not have been shot faster than 6.9 seconds. Secret Service Agent Roy Kellerman described the shots as a "flurry." Two of the shots were often described by witnesses as so closely spaced that they seemed "simultaneous" and had "practically no time element between them." Additionally, there is a substantial amount of testimony, presented in this article, that describes the later shots as sounding different from the first shot. Governor Connally's initial reaction to the gunfire was "that there were either two or three people involved or more in this or someone was shooting with an automatic rifle." [65]

A double sound, or bang, is described by three Secret Service agents. Two of these agents sat within feet of Kennedy as occupants of the limousine. A double shot was reported by one of the witnesses standing on the overpass.

Special Agent William Greer, the limousine driver, testified that "the last two shots seemed to be just simultaneously, one behind the other." [66]

The other Secret Serviceman in the limousine was Roy Kellerman. Agent Kellerman sat next to Greer and was intimately familiar with the sound of weapons. He described the first shot like many others had, as sounding like a firecracker. But the other two shots, which he officially reported as a "flurry," sounded different than the first shot. Asked by Mr. Specter if Kellerman could describe the sound of the flurry of shots by way of distinction of the first shot, Kellerman replied " ... if I recall correctly these were two sharp reports, sir." Did they sound different from the first shot, asked Specter. "Yes. Definitely. Very much so." Kellerman added: " ... "Let me give you an illustration ... You have heard the sound barrier, of a plane breaking the sound barrier, bang, bang? That is it. It was like a doublebang --- bang, bang." [67]

In Warren Commission testimony Special Agent Hickey described "two reports which I thought were shots ... that there seemed to be practically no time element between them." [68]

Clint Hill, the agent who threw himself into the limousine after the shooting, told the Commission that the second noise he heard was different from the first shot " ... like the sound of shooting a revolver into something hard... almost a double sound." [69]

S.M. Holland carefully watched the motorcade from the railroad overpass. He heard four shots with the third and fourth sounding like a "double shot." He thought some of the shots came from behind the fence on the grassy knoll. "Well it would be like you're firing a .38 pistol right beside a shotgun, or a .45 right beside a shotgun... the third shot was not so loud ... the third and fourth shot hit the President." [70]

Deputy Sheriff Roger Craig. "The first shot ... sort of like it reverberated ... well, it was quite a pause between there [the first and second shots] ... It could have been a little longer [than two or three seconds]... " Between the second and third shots there was "no more than two seconds. It was--they were real rapid." [71]

Joe R. Molina. "... Of course, the first shot was fired then there was an interval between the first and second, longer than the second and third." [72]

Seymour Weitzman. "First one, then the second two seemed to be simultaneously." [73]

Ladybird Johnson. " ... suddenly there was a sharp loud report--a shot. It seemed to me to come from the right, above my shoulder, from a building. Then a moment and then two more shots in rapid succession." [74]

Special Agent Forrest V. Sorrels. "There was to me about twice as much time between the first and second shots as there was between the second and third shots." [75]

Congressman Ralph W. Yarborough. "... by my estimate--to me there seemed to be a longer time between the first and second shots, a much shorter time between the second and third shots... after the first shot about three seconds another shot boomed out, and after what I took to be one-half the time between the first and second shots ... the third shot about one and one-half seconds after the second shot ..." [76]

Mayor Earle Cabell. "There was a longer pause between the first and second shots than there was between the second and third shots. They were in rather rapid succession." [77]

Special Agent Sam A. Kinney. "I saw the President lean toward the left and appeared to have grabbed his chest with his right hand. There was a second of pause and then two more shots were heard ... " [78]

Special Agent William A. McIntyre. "The Presidential vehicle was approximately 200 feet from the underpass when the first shot was fired, followed in quick succession by two more. I would estimate that all three shots were fired within five seconds. After the second shot, I looked at the President and witnessed his being struck in the head by the third and last shot." [79]

Special Agent George Hickey (in reference to the second and third shots). "At the moment he was almost sitting erect I heard two reports, which I thought were shots and that appeared to me completely different in sound than the first report and were in such rapid succession that there seemed to be practically no time element between them." [80]

Special Agent Warren W. Taylor. "In the instant that my left foot touched the ground, I heard two more bangs and realized that they must be gun shots." [81]

Linda Willis. "Yes, I heard one. Then there was a little bit of time, and then there were two real fast bullets together. When the first one hit, well, the President turned from waving to the people, and he grabbed his throat, and he kind of slumped forward, and then I couldn't tell where the second shot went." [82]

Special Agent Rufus Youngblood. "There seemed to be a longer span of time between the first and the second shot than there was between the second and third shot." [83] " ... from the beginning at the sound of the first shot to the second or third shot, happened with a few seconds." [84]

Robert Jackson. "I would say to me it seemed like three or four seconds between the first and the second, and between the second and third, well, I guess two seconds, they were very close together ... " [85]

Arnold Rowland. "The actual time between the reports I would say now, after having had time to consider the six seconds between the first and second report and two between the second and third." [86]

Luke Mooney. "... The second and third shot was pretty close together, but there was a short lapse there between the first and second shot." [87]

Ms. Mitchell (Mary Ann Mitchell). "... there were three---the second and third being closer together than the first and second ... " [88]

Lee Bowers "I heard three shots. One, then a slight pause, then two very close together ... also reverberation from the shots." [89]

Jean Hill. "There were three shots -- one right after the other, and a distinct pause, or just a moment's pause, and I heard more ... " And concerning the shots that followed the first three Ms. Hill said they were "quicker -- more automatic." [90]


----------



## namvet (Jul 1, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



so now we've gone from as many as 8 down to 3



> Lee Bowers "I heard three shots. One, then a slight pause, then two very close together ... *also reverberation from the shots."*



reverberation: 

Reverberation is the persistence of sound in a particular space after the original sound is produced.[1] A reverberation, or reverb, is created when a sound is produced in an enclosed space causing a large number of echoes to build up and then slowly decay as the sound is absorbed by the walls and air.[2] This is most noticeable when the sound source stops but the reflections continue, decreasing in amplitude, until they can no longer be heard. The length of this sound decay, or reverberation time, receives special consideration in the architectural design of large chambers, which need to have specific reverberation times to achieve optimum performance for their intended activity.[3] In comparison to a distinct echo that is 50 to 100 ms after the initial sound, reverberation is many thousands of echoes that arrive in very quick succession (.01  1 ms between echoes). *As time passes, the volume of the many echoes is reduced until the echoes cannot be heard at all.*

im sorry but this just reinforce's my thinking about echo's. the post really indicates the mass confussion everyone went thru


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 1, 2013)

namvet said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...



It was not an echo. Secret Service agents and lawmen described the cadence. They are familiar with gunshots. There is very little confusion, the testimonies from professionals to bystanders are very consistent that 2 shots were almost simultaneous.

Irony, your screen name is namvet, yet you don't believe the government lied to you...


----------



## namvet (Jul 1, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



to me its just more smoke filled coffee house crap. conspirators have taken this back to committees over the years on many occasions and come with zero. nada. if they ever prove the warren commission wrong you have my apology



> Irony, your screen name is namvet, yet you don't believe the government lied to you...



oh sure after murdering 58,000 i have total trust in it


----------



## numan (Jul 1, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> It was not an echo. Secret Service agents and lawmen described the cadence. They are familiar with gunshots. There is very little confusion, the testimonies from professionals to bystanders are very consistent that 2 shots were almost simultaneous.
> 
> Irony, your screen name is namvet, yet you don't believe the government lied to you...


His avatar seems to indicate that he regards it as matter for humor that the government started a vicious, murderous war by a phony staged "incident" in the Gulf of Tonkin -- and then lying and lying about everything for ten years.
.


----------



## namvet (Jul 1, 2013)

numan said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > It was not an echo. Secret Service agents and lawmen described the cadence. They are familiar with gunshots. There is very little confusion, the testimonies from professionals to bystanders are very consistent that 2 shots were almost simultaneous.
> ...








and WTF do you call that???​


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 1, 2013)

namvet said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...



IF it was an echo, then you only have 2 BULLETS, not 3. HOW do you explain the wounds?


----------



## namvet (Jul 1, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



 try reading. I said what was reported. 3 shots in 6 secs or less. how many echo's from 3 shots??? at least 3. i contend more. where you come up with 2 is beyond me. 

every bear in wyoming knows about the wounds. hello


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 1, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> I would have assumed, from the childishness of his postings and his infantile pictures, that "namvet" is a teenager pretending to be grown up -- yet he _claims_ to be a Vietnam War veteran. Should we trust him? I suppose he _could_ just be suffering from senile dementia.
> 
> By the way, your avatar -- "Tonkin Gulf Yacht Club" -- is tasteless in the extreme.
> ...



Yeah you can tell from his childish posts he isnt some namvet in denial.

those kind dont act childish like he does when cornered,they just say a few obsenitys and walk off when confronted with facts they cant refute.

they dont keep coming back trolling like he does and acting like a five year old so its pretty obvious he is just a kid troll who likes to fantasize about what it would have been like to be in vietnam and serve there.


Irony, your screen name is namvet, yet you don't believe the government lied to you...




His avatar seems to indicate that he regards it as matter for humor that the government started a vicious, murderous war by a phony staged "incident" in the Gulf of Tonkin -- and then lying and lying about everything for ten years.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 1, 2013)

American Communist said:


> NamVet, Robert McNamara *admitted* in 1995 that the Gulf of Tonkin Incident didn't happen.
> 
> Are you angry that the US Gov't *lied* us into War?
> 
> You think that's the *ONLY* time the US Gov't has *ever* lied?





pesky facts like that are something he wont look at.

You forgot to mention as well that the commander of that ship has also come out and said nobody ever fired onto their vessel and that they were acting on orders by Lyndon Johnson.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 1, 2013)

numan said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > How many times do you have to remind people that Oswald was a traitor who renounced his Country and sought asylum in Russia....
> ...



pretty amazing isnt it that they always ignore the facts that have emerged from freedom of information acts that the ARRB filed in the 90's of documents unearthed that proved what many reseachers for years suspected to be true but could never prove as fact till then that Oswald was an informant for the FBI and CIA and that his uncle had mob connections as well. 

you would think the sheople would start to understand that he was on an intelligence mission for the government in Russia the fact that just like whitehall mentioned,he worked as a radar operater at atsugi japan which was the home of the U2 spy planes. 

Thats when "I" started getting suspecious of the fairy tales of the warren commission when they left out that little fact about him.


the warren commissions version of oswald is so laughable it would be laughable if it wasnt such a sick plot they have brainwashed the public with for 50 years now.these are the fairy tales below the american sheople bought into hook,line,and sinker and were suppressed from in the media and in our corrupt school text books as well.

 amazing the many number of people out there who have been brainwashed and STILL today believe that oswald killed Kennedy like that one poster that recently posted a thread defending the lies of the warren commission that oswald did it.there has never been a shread of evidence that proved it.I will comment on that in another thread I plan to make but for now,i am going to show the laughable lies of the warren commission that hold no water.

1.The warren commission said oswald was this lone nut who was seeking fame and attention and thats why he killed Kennedy.Problem with their lies is he did not fit the profile of someone seeking fame.

In other cases of assassins trying to kill the president, they proudly boasted that they did it and gave their reason for it.Example-when John Hinckley tried to kill Reagan,he proudly admitted he did it and that he did it to try and impress Jody Foster.

Well Oswald after he was arrested,DENIED doing it.You can hear him say-I did not shoot anybody.Im just a patsy.Also he was at a party of his handler George Demorenshield and Demoresnsheild as well as others at the party said that Oswald PRIASED Kennedy. thats HARDLY the behaviour of an assassin seeking fame and attention is to deny it. wake up already for god sakes.

2.The warren commission said oswald was this stupid idiot who had nothing in his life going for him and that since he was frustrated with his life,he killed kennedy for fame.Problem with that lie is Oswald was far from being stupid as the warren commission made him out to be.In fact he was extremely intelligent and had a very high IQ.He was a rader operater at atsugi air force base in japan which was home to U2 spy planes the CIA ran.We know for a fact now from documents released through the ARRB in the 90's that Oswald indeed as suspected by many reseachers over the years,that Oswald was working as an agent for the CIA.

3.Again the warren commission painted oswald as this idiot who didnt know anything problem is no idiot gets to work as a radar operater in atsugi japen for the CIA if they are allegeddly an idiot. lol.

Also if he was this idiot they made him out to be,he would not be able to master the russian language he did.Marina when she met him she said he spoke russian FLUENTLY so well that she thought he was a russian citizen.Yet somehow this supposed idiot masters the russian language and speaks it fluently just from reading a book on the russian language in the marines.Yeah and Im the King of england.lol.

4.Oswald then at the height of the cold war goes over to russia to the american embassy there and renounces his american citizenship there and offers to turn over classified documents to the russians.yet he somehow has NO PROBLEM whatsoever getting back into the united states after being a a traiter.He should have been prosecuted the very minute he stepped on shore to the united states unless of course he was working for the government which I have already proved was the case.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 1, 2013)

namvet said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...



Witnesses said they heard 3 shots....BANG................................BANG BANG. 

1 shot, then a pause, then 2 shots almost simultaneous. If you are saying one of those BANGS was an echo, you only have 2 shots.

every bear in wyoming knows you cannot fire off 2 simultaneous shots with a bolt action rifle. THUS, there was more than one gunman.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 1, 2013)

something the magic bullet theorists  always ignore is that there have been many witnesses that have come forward over the years in the 80's and 90's to tell independent researchers they saw a gunman behind the picket fence firing a rifle and the reason they kept quiet for so long was because of how many people who gave versions of events different than the governments that did not go along with the governments version ended up dying in mysterious deaths. 

example-Rose Cheramie.she was a lady who was hooked on drugs that a highway officer found on the side of the highway a couple days before the assassination -new orleans was heavily connected in the assassination. 

when he brought her into the hospital,she was telling the doctor there was a plot by some MEN to kill kennedy and they were on their way to dallas to do it.

since she was on drugs the doctor did not take her seriously and did not report it till after the assassination when he then took it seriously.He then informed the Louisiana police and conviently for the government,she wound up dying later on.one of many very strange and conveinient deaths for the government. 


there was a probability anaysis and database used to calculate the probability of them dying the way the official versions said and this was the probability.

Some have questioned the relevance of the unnatural and suspicious witness deaths related to the assassination. Of the 110 witnesses listed in the spreadsheet, 77 met unnatural deaths (homicides, suicides, accidents) and 33 were highly suspicious (heart attacks, sudden cancers, etc.). 

Of the 110 witnesses, 62 were called to testify in four investigations: 25 at the Warren Commission, 12 were sought by prosecutor Jim Garrison at the Clay Shaw trial, 5 by the Church Senate Intelligence Committee, 20 by the House Select Committee on Assassinations (HSCA). Ten of the 62 were sought in two investigations, therefore 52 of the 110 witnesses were indisputably relevant. But the 58 witnesses who were not called were also relevant(see the database). 

What is the probability that 52 out of 800 witnesses called to testify would die in 1964-77? Assuming the 0.000669 weighted total mortality rate, less than 1 in a TRILLION TRILLION.

Probability Analysis and Database of JFK Assassination Witness Deaths | Richard Charnin's Blog

the magic bullet theorists are so much in denial they're pitiful jokes.

They got brave and were willing to tell their story since they were old and no longer afraid of being killed off  anymore.


----------



## namvet (Jul 1, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



no im not saying that at all. that's your assumption. I said 3 shot and 3 echo's. or more. . again. 3 shots 3 echos or more.  prove there was more than one. no one else on here has. if you want help consult with 911fuckjob. 

3 shots 3 echo's or more.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 1, 2013)

namvet said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > something the magic bullet theorists  always ignore is that there have been many witnesses that have come forward over the years in the 80's and 90's to tell independent researchers they saw a gunman behind the picket fence firing a rifle and the reason they kept quiet for so long was because of how many people who gave versions of events different than the governments that did not go along with the governments version ended up dying in mysterious deaths.
> ...



took you off ignore to view this childish post  because i had a feeling you were replying.

thanks for proving as always,when you are cornered with facts you cant refute,you dont try and counter them,you just throw make childish posts like the child you are and are clearly here just to troll.cant counter facts,dont address them,just do the easy thing,insult and evade.nice.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 1, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> American Communist said:
> 
> 
> > NamVet, Robert McNamara *admitted* in 1995 that the Gulf of Tonkin Incident didn't happen.
> ...



american communist as you can see from his posts on this page ALONE,he is just a child whos only purpose here is to troll.He wont address facts or watch videos that shoot down the lies of the warren commission that he worships so dont bother with him.put him on ignore like i have done.


----------



## namvet (Jul 1, 2013)

Tonkin Gulf Yacht Club

Tonkin Gulf Yacht Club - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

its been fun...but not very. time for me to go...to much intellectual starvation here for me​


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 1, 2013)

namvet said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...



Witnesses said they heard 3 shots....BANG................................BANG BANG. 

How do you explain the last 2 shot being almost simultaneous if it was a lone assassin firing a  6.5 Mannlicher-Carcano BOLT ACTION rifle? And according to one of the Warren Commission testers, "the pressure to open the bolt was so great that we tended to move the rifle off the target"


----------



## Indofred (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm still a little busy so this is taking a long time to sort out.
The big problem is, there's so much uniformed or seriously biased stuff to dismiss, it becomes hard to find actual facts.
My initial findings suggest there was something fishy but trawling through the mud is hard work so I can't make informed comment at the moment.
One thing does strike me.
The internet is full of totally uniformed morons without a clue but it's also full of people with an agenda who try to bury an issue with as much crap as they can post.
Sometimes it isn't searching for facts but searching the history of who wrote the history and trying to see if that person has an interesting history that would give them reason to skew details or simply put out false information.
If you look at 9/11, the pro "It happened exactly as the government said" brigade put out a false pro truther story and, when someone picks up on it, they debunk it.
I feel the same thing is happening here.


----------



## SAYIT (Jul 1, 2013)

Indofred said:


> I'm still a little busy so this is taking a long time to sort out.
> The big problem is, there's so much uniformed or seriously biased stuff to dismiss, it becomes hard to find actual facts.
> My initial findings suggest there was something fishy but trawling through the mud is hard work so I can't make informed comment at the moment.
> One thing does strike me.
> ...



Whoa ... lemme be sure I understand you correctly. You're saying the raft of 9/11 CTs are from peeps trying to cover for the real perps? That 19 angry Muslims screaming "Allah Akbar" did not plan and execute 9/11 and that their actions did not bring down the TTs?


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 2, 2013)

Indofred said:


> Sometimes it isn't searching for facts but searching the history of who wrote the history and trying to see if that person has an interesting history that would give them reason to skew details or simply put out false information.



This is a fascinating take that needs to be explored and expanded. 

Who wrote the history of the assassination of the President of the United States in 1963? Who would have the power to write that history?

How about the succeeding president, an all mighty director of the FBI,  and the Justice Department? They would certainly have the power to write history in the short term.

That is EXACTLY what they did. And we are still burdened with the disinformation and coverup of facts that decision created.

HOW did they do it?

The Big Lie Begins

It's important to understand that from the very beginning, officials of our government did not want a true investigation and made every attempt to "make the public satisfied that Oswald was the assassin."

There may be no other document that makes it more clear that there was no interest in a true investigation by the highest federal authorities and it was issued just days after the assassination. A memo prepared by Walter Jenkins reflects his conversation with J. Edgar Hoover where Hoover makes this telling statement:

"The thing I am most concerned about, and Mr. Katzenbach, is having something issued so that they can convince the public that Oswald is the real assassin."

This conversation occurred on November 24, 1963, one day prior to Katzenbach's memo below. Meanwhile, Hoover himself wrote a glaring similar memo on the same day that reads:

"The thing I am most concerned about, and SO IS Mr. Katzenbach, is having something issued so that WE can convince the pubic that Oswald is the real assassin." *(HSCA, vol 3, pp 471-473. This memo was apparently prepared by Hoover at 4 pm.)*

A third memo written by the FBI's Courtney Evans on November 26th mentions that Hoover himself drafted the Katzenbach memo. (North, "Act of Treason")

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Memo from Nicholas deB. Katzenbach, Deputy Attorney General

November 25, 1963

MEMORANDUM FOR MR. MOYERS

    It is important that all of the facts surrounding President Kennedy's Assassination be made public in a way which will satisfy people in the United States and abroad that all the facts have been told and that a statement to this effect be made now.

    1. The public must be satisfied that Oswald was the assassin; that he did not have confederates who are still at large; and that the evidence was such that he would have been convicted at trial.

    2. Speculation about Oswald's motivation ought to be cut off, and we should have some basis for rebutting thought that this was a Communist conspiracy or (as the Iron Curtain press is saying) a right-wing conspiracy to blame it on the Communists. Unfortunately the facts on Oswald seem about too pat-- too obvious (Marxist, Cuba, Russian wife, etc.). The Dallas police have put out statements on the Communist conspiracy theory, and it was they who were in charge when he was shot and thus silenced.

    3. The matter has been handled thus far with neither dignity nor conviction. Facts have been mixed with rumour and speculation. We can scarcely let the world see us totally in the image of the Dallas police when our President is murdered.

    I think this objective may be satisfied by making public as soon as possible a complete and thorough FBI report on Oswald and the assassination. This may run into the difficulty of pointing to in- consistencies between this report and statements by Dallas police officials. But the reputation of the Bureau is such that it may do the whole job. The only other step would be the appointment of a Presidential Commission of unimpeachable personnel to review and examine the evidence and announce its conclusions. This has both advantages and disadvantages. It think it can await publication of the FBI report and public reaction to it here and abroad.

    I think, however, that a statement that all the facts will be made public property in an orderly and responsible way should be made now. We need something to head off public speculation or Congressional hearings of the wrong sort.

    Nicholas deB. Katzenbach

    Deputy Attorney General


----------



## SAYIT (Jul 2, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes it isn't searching for facts but searching the history of who wrote the history and trying to see if that person has an interesting history that would give them reason to skew details or simply put out false information.
> ...



Could you provide a link to the HSCA reference to those memos?
I find only blog conversations.
As you noted, Indofred make a valid point about who writes the history.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 2, 2013)

its hysterical that the magic bullet theorists like namkid wont read the link in my opening post.

if they bothered,they would see where it says this in it below which proves the thread title to be correct and they deny reality.lol

3.The committee believes, on the basis of the evidence available to it, that Kennedy was probably assassinated as a result of a conspiracy. 

trolls like him keep ignoring what this title says that they actually DID say that in the report. yet they STILL defend the magic bullet theory.

but whats really comedy gold the most though is they keep  lying saying as well saying nobody has proven there were multiple shooters there when in fact I proved it MANY times with this video.

this video shows clear photographic proof there were multiple unnaccountable bullets found there that day as seen in these photos in this video that could not be traced to oswalds rifle. 


its been proven there were multiple shooters there that day.of course in THEIR warped minds they have,they are going to say it hasnt been proven and thats because  they have proven in spades they wont look at the evidence refusing to watch the videos with the pictures photographed that day.

not my fault the trolls like dawgshit,predfan troll  and nam kid wanna be vet,wont look at the evidence and only see what they WANT to see.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 2, 2013)

Whats this I see? looky here,still MORE multiple unnaccountable bullets found that day authorities  that could not be linked to oswalds rifle  and noticed by POLICE OFFICERS experienced in forensics.all covered up and never made the warren commission report.

Guess this doctor and these police officers here who said they saw a bullet hole in the windsheild of the Limo and it was an ENTRANCE wound from the front to back,are delusional and dont know what they are talking about  according to namkid and others.

comedy gold.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtFoPCKVp-8]Bullet holes in the limousine and extra bullets in Dealey Plaza (Extended English Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 2, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



i love how pesky facts are something magic bullet theorist namkid  can never confront.hee hee.as always,he has  no rebutalls,just childish insults.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 2, 2013)

namvet said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...


I suspect we were both alive during the last week of November 1963.
If the entire country had seen frame 313 within days of the murder on television, I think the Warren Commission's report would have faced much greater skepticism. 

"After having a nightmare in which he saw a sign in Times Square read 'See the President's head explode!', *Zapruder insisted that frame 313 be excluded from publication*.[1] 

"The November 29, 1963 issue of Lifewhich featured the 'LIFE' logo in a black box instead of the usual red boxpublished about 30 frames of the Zapruder film in black and white. 

"Frames were also published in color in the December 6, 1963 special 'John F. Kennedy Memorial Edition', and in issues dated October 2, 1964 (a special article on the film and the Warren Commission report), November 25, 1966, and November 24, 1967."

Zapruder film - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Staidhup (Jul 2, 2013)

Sorry to inform you all JFK is still dead, and nothing will ever be accomplished by rehashing what did or did not happen. The problem most people have is that they feel something has been lost and the world would be a different place today, sorry but its time to face the fact, he is still dead, we will never know. so man up and face it.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 2, 2013)

Staidhup said:


> Sorry to inform you all JFK is still dead, and nothing will ever be accomplished by rehashing what did or did not happen. The problem most people have is that they feel something has been lost and the world would be a different place today, sorry but its time to face the fact, he is still dead, we will never know. so man up and face it.



Why do assholes like you even bother to reply on this thread? Does it somehow make you feel superior or wise?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 2, 2013)

Staidhup said:


> Sorry to inform you all JFK is still dead, and nothing will ever be accomplished by rehashing what did or did not happen. The problem most people have is that they feel something has been lost and the world would be a different place today, sorry but its time to face the fact, he is still dead, we will never know. so man up and face it.



you need to read the book JFK AND THE UNSPEAKABLE.WHY HE WAS KILLED AND WHY IT MATTERS. 

If he had lived,the world would not be screwed up like it is today.He was trying to get rid of the CIA and they are the reason the world is in the mess that it is today always starting gake and phony wars.and you should care as well because it affects you more than you know.

He was trying to return us to the constituion of the united states where the people had control over the government instead of all these big buinsess,corporations,and lobbyists do now.

He was going to get rid of the federal reserve that our forefathers like thomas jefferson and benjamin franklin warned the people to be aware of.

We would not have the IRS taking money out of our paychecks that is rightfully ours.Our right to freely elect our own leaders was taken away from us then that day and the country has gone downhill ever since with each president being worse than the previous one.

Carter being the exception.Ford was MUCH worse being in on the cover up like he was on the warren commission and then getting handsomely rewared for his partication in the coverup as well same as arlen specter.they both profitted immensely from their roles in the coverup.

when criminals can commit a crime and get away with it as they still do now,murdering over 58,000 americans in a war that would not have happend had JFK lived,then sorry,we live in a sick world and I dont know about you,but it makes me sick that we have to hear the lies keep spewing today and the message is clear,that if the government doesnt like the leader who represents us,they can murder him and get away with it scott free.

maybe that doesnt bother you,but a true american would care because this isnt the america that I grew up to believe in and I have never looked at the united states of america the same way since.many others feel the same way as well obviously.

if that doesnt anger you,knowing that everything you were taught in our corrupt school system  while growing up in our b.s textbooks we have that they STILL brainwash kids with ,then thats pretty sad.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 2, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



Here is a transcript of Nicholas Katzenbach's testimony before the HSCA. If you are questioning if it the memo is real, the first question asked Katzenbach by Congressman Stewart McKinney from Connecticut is about that memo. It is REAL.

http://www.aarclibrary.org/publib/jfk/hsca/reportvols/vol3/pages/HSCA_Vol3_0324a.gif

Here is another good site about the memo...

Katzenbach Memo

BTW, Mr Moyers is Bill Moyers who is now on PBS. During the Kennedy Administration, Moyers was first appointed as associate director of public affairs for the newly created Peace Corps in 1961. He served as Deputy Director from 1962 to 1963. When Lyndon B. Johnson took office after the Kennedy assassination, Moyers became a special assistant to Johnson, serving from 1963 to 1967. 







Here is another dynamic to contemplate. LBJ's motivation to demand Oswald and Oswald alone be pinned with the assassination was the fear of WWIII if the Soviets were in any way implicated. A month before the assassination someone visited the Soviet Embassy in Mexico City claiming to be Oswald. It was an imposter.

J. Edgar Hoover gave the news to President Johnson early on the morning after the assassination: We have up here the tape and the photograph of the man who was at the Soviet Embassy, using Oswalds name. That picture and the tape do not correspond to this mans voice, nor to his appearance. In other words, it appears that there is a second person who was at the Soviet Embassy down there 

(Johnson to Hoover, White House Telephone Transcripts, 23 November 1963, LBJ Library, Austin, Texas)

Here is another site with a good commentary on the Mexico City problem>

History Matters - The Framing of Oswald

You can LISTEN to this conversation: LBJ-Russell 11-29-63, 2nd call

This fascinating conversation between President Johnson and his old mentor Senator Richard Russell is very revealing. Johnson begins by reading to Russell the announcement of the formation of the President's Commission to study the assassination, to which he has named Russell. Not realizing that it's a done deal, Russell complains that he "couldn't serve on it with Chief Justice Warren--I don't like that man" and pleads with Johnson to reconsider. LBJ tells him that "Dick, it's already been announced and you can serve with anybody for the good of America, and this is a question that has a good many more ramifications than on the surface and we've got to take this out of the arena where they're testifying that Khruschev and Castro did this and did that and kicking us into a war that can kill 40 million Americans in an hour."

Toward the end of the conversation, Johnson re-invokes the image of 40 million Americans killed in a nuclear exchange with the Soviet Union, and then tells Russell how he got Warren to serve on the Commission. After Warren refused several times, Johnson called him to the Oval Office and told him "what Hoover told me about a little incident in Mexico City," whereupon Warren began crying and told Johnson "well I won't turn you down, I'll just do whatever you say."


----------



## member (Jul 2, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> _*
> 
> "What else can we name that could be a possible massive conspiracy?"*_
























































​


----------



## SAYIT (Jul 3, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Thanks for the links. I can't get the aarclibrary to open so I can't comment on the memo but the context may have some bearing on it meaning.
The thrust of my post is the nature of "who is writing the history and is there an agenda" part of your post and that of Indofred. Clearly much if not most of what we find on the Internet ranges from biased half-truths to mis or disinformation to outright fabrications. Even your original post about the memos contained no link to your source. Anyone can "blog" anything making it difficult, despite the convenience of search engines, to sort the wheat from the chafe.
For those of us who have lived the last 60 or more years of our history, recent "revelations," at least the credible ones, must be blended with what we learned and saw as events unfolded. Consider the "Sandy Hook Hoax" CTs which some promote. 
Anyway I will retry the aarclibrary link later. Thanks again.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 3, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



I linked a page, maybe that's the problem. Here is a link to the AARC Public Library Contents. You can click on "Testimony of Nicholas Katzenbach, Former Attorney General of the United States" yourself...

HSCA Hearings - Volume III

Sept. 22's proceedings included the testimony of three Warren Commissioners and its General Counsel: Former President Gerald Ford, John Sherman Cooper, John J. McCloy, and J. Lee Rankin. They were followed by Nicholas Katzenbach, who was Assistant Attorney General at the time of the assassination and had written the famous "Katzenbach memo."

http://www.aarclibrary.org/publib/contents/hsca/contents_hsca_vol3.htm


----------



## daws101 (Jul 5, 2013)

the real question question is if there WAS a conspiracy  it's half a century old, most all, if not all the participants are dead..
who would you punish?
what would a proof of a conspiracy solve?
the only value that proof would contain would be historical..


----------



## numan (Jul 5, 2013)

daws101 said:


> the real question question is if there WAS a conspiracy  it's half a century old, most all, if not all the participants are dead..
> who would you punish?
> what would a proof of a conspiracy solve?
> the only value that proof would contain would be historical..


That is a very curious point of view -- one which would make me doubt the sanity of anyone who espoused it, or else make me wonder who they worked for.

Clearly, the most important reason for uncovering a conspiracy is *to make sure it doesn't happen again!!!!!!*

Those who killed Kennedy *got away with their crime!!!*

At the very least, this fact would embolden others to follow the same path!!!

To uncover conspiracies, to punish and revile the conspirators and their allies to the maximum extent possible, to undertake steps to prevent such crimes in the future -- that is the best method guarding against such outrages.

I certainly wonder how many great crimes of state might have been prevented if people had known the truth about Kennedy -- and been on the lookout for similar conspracies.

For one thing, 9/11 probably would not have happened.

It is supremely important to reveal the truth about all conspiracies to the maximum extent possible.

It might destroy the childish illusions people have about the societies in which they live, it might make them more suspicious of their rulers, it might undermine the foundations of corrupt governments. That would create problems, but the alternative of great crimes being unpunished and unrevealed -- that, step by step, would lead to greater and greater crimes, as the most vile dregs of society and government discover that they can "get away with it."
.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 5, 2013)

daws101 said:


> the real question question is if there WAS a conspiracy  it's half a century old, most all, if not all the participants are dead..
> who would you punish?
> what would a proof of a conspiracy solve?
> the only value that proof would contain would be historical..



It isn't about punishment, it is about finding out who was behind the assassination. What were their motives? What are the consequences THEY brought about?

What we know now that we didn't know then about President Kennedy is that he planned on pulling all our military personnel out of Vietnam by 1965. The Vietnam war would have never escalated if Kennedy had lived. That cost this nation 58,000 of our sons and daughters and Southeast Asia suffered many more casualties. Children are still being blown apart in countries like Laos by 'bombies' from our carpet bombing.

If you do some research into the reasons for Eisenhower's dire warning about the military/industrial complex in his farewell address, you will discover that elements of our own military and intelligence community have tried to undermine the President of the United States and provoke wars.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 6, 2013)

*Free people don't exist when a handful of elites control their government.*

Fourteen years after JFK's murder William McGonagle won the Medal of Honor defending his ship the USS Liberty from a deliberate attack by the air and naval forces of Israel; every surviving member of Liberty's crew attests to the deliberate nature of that attack. 

Great crimes of state depend on the privileged few controlling the flow of information after crises like Kennedy's assassination or Israel's assault on Liberty.

In Kennedy's case the Zapruder film was locked away by a rich elite.
In Liberty's case McGonagle and his crew were threatened with prison if they talked.
Both events would have faced much different historical outcomes if all relevant details had been made available to US taxpayers when memories were fresh.

Which brings us to Wesley:

"In Clark's book, Winning Modern Wars, published in 2003, he describes his conversation with a military officer in the Pentagon shortly after 9/11 regarding a plan to attack seven Middle Eastern countries in five years: 

"'As I went back through the Pentagon in *November 2001,* one of the senior military staff officers had time for a chat. 

"'Yes, we were still on track for going against Iraq, he said. But there was more. This was being discussed as part of a five-year campaign plan, he said, and there were a total of *seven countries, beginning with Iraq, then Syria, Lebanon, Libya, Iran, Somalia and Sudan*.'"  

Many Americans including some who have risked their lives for their country are afraid to consider the possibility their government lies about its own criminality whenever issues of national security are at stake. 

Revealing the truth about past crimes is the only way to prevent even greater crimes against humanity from happening in the future.


----------



## daws101 (Jul 6, 2013)

numan said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > the real question question is if there WAS a conspiracy  it's half a century old, most all, if not all the participants are dead..
> ...


Just the sort of answer I expected... all blow and no go..


----------



## daws101 (Jul 6, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > the real question question is if there WAS a conspiracy  it's half a century old, most all, if not all the participants are dead..
> ...


could you sing to the choir some more?
none of what you've mentioned is breaking news.
all of it is history and cannot be repaired or redone ..
in another 50 years or so all of this will be seen from the same pov we have of the 19th century..


----------



## numan (Jul 6, 2013)

daws101 said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


And, sadly, just the sort of answer I have come to expect from you and the other  trolls swarming about this topic.

No facts, no rational arguments or rebuttals, not even logic -- just insults, and fluff, and _non sequiturs_.

One is led to wonder why it is so important to you that no truth about this assassination be revealed.
.


----------



## daws101 (Jul 6, 2013)

numan said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > numan said:
> ...


the truth about the jfk assassination is simple, on the other hand the conspiracy legend that has grown around it is complicated.


----------



## numan (Jul 6, 2013)

daws101 said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> > And, sadly, just the sort of answer I have come to expect from you and the other  trolls swarming about this topic.
> ...


How quickly you have justified my complaint, Daws !!

What kind of silly statement is that?

Mythology is simple -- science is complex.

Lies are often simple, and truth is usually complicated.

As so often, you have written something which makes no sense.

.


----------



## daws101 (Jul 6, 2013)

numan said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > numan said:
> ...


and you've just proven what I said to be fact.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 6, 2013)

daws101 said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



If it is simple then give us the answer. Who did it?


----------



## daws101 (Jul 6, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > numan said:
> ...


you already know who did it.. accepting  it as fact, seems to be beyond your comprehension...


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 7, 2013)

daws101 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Are you too afraid to give us a name?


----------



## editec (Jul 7, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> Amazing how there are so many american sheople here STILL in denial about this all these years later that there was at least one other shooter involved in the assassination of JFK.
> 
> It was no surprise to see the usual trolls Whitehall,Predfan,rightwinger  and other lone nut theorist trolls  play dodgeball and dodge all the facts and evidence that there was a conspiracy to kill JFK on this thread here
> 
> ...



With the benefit of 50 years worth of hindsight I think it was a _coup de etat._


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 7, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > the real question question is if there WAS a conspiracy  it's half a century old, most all, if not all the participants are dead..
> ...



Did anyone consider why after a very successful 8 years as President, Ike felt compelled to make this speech?

Eisenhower was close to Détente with Khrushchev and the Russians in 1960 until his efforts for peace were undermined and subverted, not by the Russians, but by our own CIA. A U-2 was 'mysteriously was sent into Soviet air space and shot down on May Day, just before the most important summit conference. The pilot, Francis Gary Powers was captured wearing a US Air Force flight suit carrying his Air Force ID. That violated U-2 program protocol. The CIA and the Department of Defense (DOD) had spent millions of dollars sterilizing aircraft and equipment used in clandestine operations, so that anyone who might uncover an operation would be unable, under reasonable circumstances, to trace it positively to its true origin.

When CIA chief Allen Dulles was questioned during hearings held before the Committee on Foreign Relations, he was asked:

Gore:   You [Dulles] have told this Committee that you received this approval [for the Powers flight] or authority after April ninth. [There had been a previous successful U-2 flight over the USSR on April 9, 1960.]

Dulles:   That is my recollection.

Gore:   . . . from whom did you receive this authorization, who were the parties, and was the President one of them?

Dulles:   Well, we had a group. 

The incident so enraged and incensed Ike that it prompted him to make the most provocative speech that any President had ever made. It was a thinly veiled damning of his own country...his final farewell address where he warned:

"In the councils of government, we must guard against the acquisition of unwarranted influence, whether sought or unsought, by the military-industrial complex. The potential for the disastrous rise of misplaced power exists and will persist. We must never let the weight of this combination endanger our liberties or democratic processes. We should take nothing for granted. Only an alert and knowledgeable citizenry can compel the proper meshing of the huge industrial and military machinery of defense with our peaceful methods and goals, so that security and liberty may prosper together."

That same mission for peace with the Soviet Union, an order to withdraw 1,000 military personnel from Vietnam by the end of 1963, plans to end our military involvement in Vietnam after securing a second term and secret talks to normalize relations with Cuba cost Ike's successor, John F. Kennedy his life.

Link

Link


----------



## numan (Jul 7, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> Did anyone consider why after a very successful 8 years as President, Ike felt compelled to make this speech?
> 
> Eisenhower was close to Détente with Khrushchev and the Russians in 1960 until his efforts for peace were undermined and subverted, not by the Russians, but by our own CIA. A U-2 was 'mysteriously was sent into Soviet air space and shot down on May Day, just before the most important summit conference.


I was in high school when the U-2 Incident happened. It was my first introduction to American Totalitarianism. 

All through the 50's, American military planes "strayed" into Soviet territory, and the government always proclaimed that these events were "accidents" -- how barbarous the Soviets were to claim otherwise -- since it would be Un-American deliberately to fly into another country's airspace without permission (and people back then were so naive that they actually believed such guff). When Powers was shot down, the mass media vociferated the same line -- it was a "flight error" not an incursion, as those lying Russkies were saying. Then Krushchev produced unequivocal proof that it was a deliberate over-flight spy mission.

I will never forget how the mass media all turned on a dime, almost from one hour to the next. Now it was Un-American *not* to invade the Soviet Union and spy on them. All the blame was on the Russians, for being so secretive and hiding their affairs, so that the virtuous USA was compelled to break international law!!

It was obvious to me, even as a student, that there was a master control over our "free press" that enabled propaganda to be co-ordinated instantly and speak with one Totalitarian Voice.

I had already read George Orwell's *1984*, and the spectacle of the media and the "talking heads" turning from one extreme to the other, instantly, with no dissenting voices, made a great impression on me.

It was for all the world like the great scene in *1984* where a Hate Rally is being held again their Enemy, Eurasia -- and praising their ally, East Asia.

A note is brought to the screaming orator; he reads it, and without breaking the stride of his speech, now the name East Asia is that of their enemy, and  Eurasia is their ally!!

Such is a totalitarian state, and I have seen the Brainwashing Machine of the USA do it over and over in the succeeding decades, but never with the speed, unanimity and total flip-floping from one extreme to the other as happened with the U-2 Incident.
.


----------



## daws101 (Jul 8, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


who the fuck is us?
and no ,why state the obvious?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 8, 2013)

I cannot believe anybody would actually try to reason with dawgshit.
He wont watch videos that corner him with facts there were multiple shooters so its kinda fool hardly to keep feeding the troll.You've heard the old saying.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 8, 2013)

numan said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > numan said:
> ...



Dawgshit is actually telling the truth on his first statement here that the truth about the JFK assassination is simple. 

Its simple to see that the CIA killed him.

 I already proved that in post #139 on page 10 which every magic bullet theorist troll on here ignored,ran off and did not   address knowing they were cornered...http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-s-there-was-a-conspiracy-to-kill-jfk-10.html so yeah the truth about the JFK assassination IS simple.

Its simple to see that it was a conspiracy carried out by elements in the CIA and its simple to see that Lee Harvey Oswald was innocent.Here in fact I proved on this thread that was made sometime back in post #154 on this page that oswald was innocent.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/285978-kennedy-assassination-question-11.html


Look at Dawgshits reply to it in post# 155.as always,he knows he is cornered and cant refute the facts so look at the reply he comes back with.priceless.

He sure showed me and put me in my replace with that great rebutall.


----------



## daws101 (Jul 8, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> I cannot believe anybody would actually try to reason with dawgshit.
> He wont watch videos that corner him with facts there were multiple shooters so its kinda fool hardly to keep feeding the troll.You've heard the old saying.


now that's fucking hilarious ... coming from the most ignorant person ever reason.....you have no idea what reason even means!!!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 8, 2013)

back to troll again as soon as you could immediately after my post  I see Dagwshit.your just like rat in the ass,you got an irrational obsession with me.obviously you hate it that the truth is being told and cant stand it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 8, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



He is too afraid to tell the truth that he has been taken to school throughout this entire thread by everybody that there is no evidence that oswald was the lone assassin but plenty of evidence given that  there were multiple shooters there acting on orders by rogue elements in the CIA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 8, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



commenting further on this post from earlier,The JFK assassination is actually simple if you want to believe in the lies of the warren commission that oswald was the lone assassin.the explanation is simple and quick to the point.

However that leaves the government the chance to rewrite history and tell lies so if your interested in the TRUTH,
when you look at the facts and evidence,and you start talking about the truth that there was a conspiracy,its a lot more complicated to explain and get into and thats why a lot of american sheeple wont look into the facts or evidence because saying oswald did it and was the lone assassin, is taking the easy way out and its a lot less complicated to try and figure out.

But when you start digging for the truth,it becomes a lot more complicated and a lot harder to explain and understand which is why so many americans dont want to dig into it because its a little scary for them to have to face reality that the truth of the JFK assassination was carried out by elements of people in high positions of power within the government.

When they start digging and the facts emerge that thats who orchestrated the events,thats when  they go back into their own comfortable world they live in and try to convince themselves that oswald did it because the explnation is a lot easier to understand and doesnt require any thinking and thats what they are comfortable with so they accept the explanation of the governments.

Then there of course are others out there like a buddy of mine i was talking to the other day when I asked him if he believed in the magic bullet theory of the warren commissions that oswald was the lone assassin and he then replied saying No.

 so I  then asked him if he then knew that it was the CIA that did it and he replied saying-No I dont think the CIA did it but at the same time,I dont believe in the warren commission that oswald did it.That magic bullet theory of theirs,that dont hunt. He is a different tryoe of sheeple.

He has enough common sense and rational thinking to not believe in magic bullets,but he doesnt want to look at the facts that the CIA did it so he wants to live in his world and believe the mafia did it all by themselves and that the HSCA investigation was the one that told the truth.

Well the HSCA investigation told the truth that there was a conspiracy to kill him,that oswald wasnt the lone assassin,admitting there was another shooter,but thats as far as they wanted to go with it though.It was a more serious investigation than the warren commission but it wasnt set out to find the entire truth either.there has never been a REAL investigation into the crime.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 8, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



I asked daws to answer, NOT YOU.


----------



## daws101 (Jul 9, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


and I did!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

While munching on shit, 9/11 Rimjob posts more stupid nonsense.

9/11 Rimjob, the shit eater, cannot even comprehend that President Kennedy WAS shot from behind.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 9, 2013)

daws101 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



No you didn't. You gave a cowardly "you already know who did it.. accepting it as fact, seems to be beyond your comprehension..."

Who did it daws? Does he/she/they have a name(s)?


----------



## daws101 (Jul 9, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


you already know who did it my first answer stands ..
your answer just proves my point.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> While munching on shit, 9/11 Rimjob posts more stupid nonsense.
> 
> 9/11 Rimjob, the shit eater, cannot even comprehend that President Kennedy WAS shot from behind.



yeah thats what your posts are Liar ability,stupid nonsense.thanks for proving what a chickenshit coward you are LIAR ability just like Dawgshit.

Like Dawgswhit,you wont watch those videos i have posted  since they prove there were MULTIPLE shooters there that day. and as always, you demonstrate what an idiot you are saying he was shot from behind when there is NO EVIDENCE of that as you already know sock puppet  troll. yeah all those doctors in dallas are wrong that he was shot from the front and your right.whatever. have fun continuing making an idiot out of yourself.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 9, 2013)

daws101 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



WOW, you truly are a coward. If I knew who did it I would provide a name. But I honestly don't know who did it. I do know it was not one gunman with a bolt action rifle. But you made the claim 'the truth about the jfk assassination is simple'

Why are you so afraid to tell us who did it?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 9, 2013)

numan said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > numan said:
> ...



Yep thats typical of the way Dawgshit,LIAR ability,namkid and all these other magic bullet theorists trolls debate.,they never use arguments,no rebuttals,just insults and name calling anytime when they are cornered.

they wouldnt last ONE MINUTE in a debating hall,they would be laughed out of it in that timeframe.you got to actually TRY and counter the facts your opponent presents. 

9/11 for sure NEVER would have happened had Jfk lived because he was going to get rid of the CIA who was behind that event along with the mossad.Numerous crimes the CIA have been behind the last decades could have all been prevented had he lived.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 9, 2013)

editec said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing how there are so many american sheople here STILL in denial about this all these years later that there was at least one other shooter involved in the assassination of JFK.
> ...



uh yeah,only a retarded idiot would think otherwise.


----------



## daws101 (Jul 9, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


how unoriginal, the coward ploy..btw you've answered your question .
also ,you have no proof it was not one man with a bolt action rifle ..just unprovable  speculation.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 9, 2013)

daws101 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



1) Numerous witnesses including Secret Service Agents and local lawmen said the cadence of the shots was: 

BANG.........................BANG BANG. 

The last two shots were almost simultaneous. IMPOSSIBLE with the 6.5 mm Mannlicher Carcano. And the particular weapon recovered was not a fast acting rifle. According to one of the Warren Commission testers: "the pressure to open the bolt was so great that we tended to move the rifle off the target"

2) Prior to November 22, 1963 Lee Harvey Oswald was a nobody. Please tell me WHY a month before the assassination someone visited the Soviet Embassy in Mexico City impersonating Lee Harvey Oswald?


----------



## daws101 (Jul 9, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


ear witness testimony  unreliable and not evidence. 
you want fries with that?


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 9, 2013)

daws101 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Of course it's reliable, especially when so many witnesses say the SAME thing. Especially when professionals like Secret Service Agents and police officers all say the same thing.

You only failed attempting to answer HALF my questions. What about the imposter in Mexico City?


----------



## daws101 (Jul 11, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


Ear-witness testimony is unreliable

June 14, 2010 in Uncategorized | No comments


You heard me correctly, ear-witness testimony.  I know you are familiar with eye-witness testimony.  That is when you see something and as a witness to what you saw testify to your recollection.  You do this under oath and swear what you saw is accurate and true, so help you God.  But do you have a good memory?  Can your memory be influenced?

Based on my  experience in interviewing and interrogating thousands of people I can tell you that people have a very hard time remembering things.  Our brains are fascinating and break up your memories in to three categories: visual (what you saw), auditory (what you heard) and kinesthetic (what you felt).

When you experience something, such as a car accident, you will recall that memory with a distinct picture or short movie clip of the event; will typically remember a short sound clip (maybe what you said or the sound of the tires screeching or the car crashing) and a specific feeling of the event.  It is very rare for you to have a clear movie of the event (with all the audio and feeling) after time has passed and the memory is stored long term.

It is because of this memory process that the large majority of people give unreliable and often inaccurate testimonies when recalling an event that they witnessed.  What most often happens is they are testifying to what they experienced  up to a year or more after it happened.  Before they get to testify they are interviewed and sometimes interrogated by the police and attorneys who have forced them to commit to an exact version of the event.

When it comes time to tell your story under oath you are in performance mode.  You know your script, you know how to answer questions and you remember the version of the story that you have solidified in your head by telling it so many times.  It is very similar to memorizing the words to a song or watching a movie enough that you know what will happen next.

Now lets erase that movie from your brain and just leave the audio.   Could you remember what you heard?  Im confident that like memorizing the words to a song you could remember what you told the police or the attorneys, but could you remember what you really heard?  My contention is that ear-witness testimony is not only unreliable, but more unreliable than eye-witness testimony.  The obvious reason is that you have taken out a major segment of your memory.  When doing so, the visual memory remains, but is replaced with your constructed visual memory based on what your brain imagined.  This is very similar to reading a book and imagining the visual images of the characters in the scene.  For each reader this visual image is unique and can impact your auditory memory.

Ear-witness testimony is unreliable
Dan Crum the Dating Detective · Ear-witness testimony is unreliable?


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 11, 2013)

daws101 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



WAY too many ear witness testimonies are the same. WAY too many professional (Secret Service Agents, Police and Sheriff) testimonies are the same.

There is a solid consensus that the last two shots were almost simultaneous. IMPOSSIBLE with a 6.5 mm Mannlicher Carcano. 

Now...What about the imposter in Mexico City?


----------



## daws101 (Jul 11, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


ear witness testimony is unreliable being the same or how many people  has no bearing on it's validity.
beside the number of shots do not match the number of rounds found. 
the mexico imposter is a red herring.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 11, 2013)

daws101 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



What do you mean a red herring?


----------



## daws101 (Jul 11, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


if you don't know what a red herring is then you have no fucking business pontificating on the jfk assassination.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 11, 2013)

daws101 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



WOW, you really are a slimy one aren't you. What are you so afraid of? 

If you are saying that it didn't happen, you are wrong.


----------



## daws101 (Jul 12, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


lol! not slimy  or afraid 
you really wish I was though..
either way it's no proof you're right about the jfk assassination.
are you trying to say I don't think jfk was shot.
here's a tip: why don't you up red herring.....?


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 12, 2013)

daws101 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



If Lee Harvey Oswald was a lone nut who saw that the President's motorcade was going to pass the building he worked at, and decided to shoot him, NO ONE else knew it and no one ever heard of Lee Harvey Oswald.

BUT, a month before the assassination someone showed up at the Russian Embassy in Mexico City claiming to be Lee Harvey Oswald. It was an imposter. 

President Johnson and FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover discussed this the day after the assassination in a phone conversation.

Less than 24 hours after the assassination of President Kennedy, FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover reported to the new President Johnson on the state of the investigation. Noting that the evidence against [Oswald] is "not very very strong", Hoover reported on the tracing of the rifle to an alias of Oswald and other details implicating him in the shooting.

*LBJ:* "Have you established any more about the visit to the Soviet Embassy in Mexico in September?"

*Hoover:* "No, that's one angle that's very confusing for this reason. We have up here the tape and the photograph of the man who was at the Soviet Embassy, using Oswald's name. The picture and the tape do not correspond to this man's voice, nor to his appearance. In other words, it appears that there is a second person who was at the Soviet Embassy down there."

LBJ Phone Calls - November 1963


----------



## daws101 (Jul 12, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


your point?


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 12, 2013)

daws101 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Really? You can't figure it out?


----------



## daws101 (Jul 12, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


it's ancient news ...no linkage was ever proven..


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 13, 2013)

daws101 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Why was 'no linkage ever proven'?


----------



## editec (Jul 13, 2013)

The JFK assassination and the offical report about it stinks to high heaven.

Magic bullets and lone gunmen?
_
Please_


----------



## numan (Jul 13, 2013)

'

Daws is being deliberately obtuse about the impostor in Mexico City. 

Which is probably the best evidence so far that he is a troll representing sinister interests.

.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 13, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> 
> Daws is being deliberately obtuse about the impostor in Mexico City.
> 
> ...



the fact DAWGSHIT ignores that these two FBI agents that were there say oswald did not do it is proof he is a troll here sent to just troll the boards.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Wktzy-8BV8]Ex-FBI AGENT - OSWALD DID NOT KILL JFK - YouTube[/ame]


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...sy-did-believe-single-bullet-theory-dies.html


Last surviving FBI agent at JFK autopsy who 'did not believe the single bullet theory' dies

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-single-bullet-theory-dies.html#ixzz2YxXTO1Vu 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey Numan,have you seen this video by chance? This lady was oswalds mistress.as you already know,according to Marina and others that knew oswald,Oswald liked Kennedy.

Dawgshit of course will say that Maria testified she believed oswald did it to the warren commission which is true  but he of course will conveintly leave out that it was only AFTER the secret service paid a visit to her and harrassed her and the interpreter assigned to her did not translate what she said and according to Marina,she testified she believed oswald did it ONLY because they threatend to deport her children to Russia if she did not.so of COURSE she was going to testify that she thought oswald did it.

You just know she knows a lot more of what really happend than what she is telling us.after all her uncle was an intelligence officer for the KGB.

Oswalds mistress in here talks about how Oswald was actually instrumental in helping divert the first assassination site they had for him in chicago thwarting it.she also talks about how in one of his pics,he has a smirk on his face which never made sense to me because why would he smirk if he said -i did not shoot anybody.im just a patsy. 

well according to her,they tampered with the photograph and made it so his frown that he had on his face is a smile instead.


that would make sense because one of the police officers who wasnt corrupt,he was with oswald in the interrogater room for a short period of time and he said the photo they said marina took of him in his backward photos holding a rifle,that oswald said it was his face but that wasnt him,that it was someone else's body and that pic was a fake.

so since they faked that PIC,makes sense they faked his pic there as well making him look like he is smiling instead of frowning like he was.

if you havent watched the video,please do so,its about an hour long.there is another video out there where she gives an interview and its 4 hours long!!!! I plan on watching that sometime soon.


----------



## numan (Jul 13, 2013)

'
You are quite right, I.J., That photograph of Oswald holding a rifle was long ago shown to be a fake -- and a crude one, at that! For one thing, the shadows were all wrong -- and Oswald's head was a clumsy photo-job!!

Marina Oswald was made a prisoner of the Black Op junta for the rest of her life. As I recall, she even came to marry her CIA handler. That is what I call going the extra mile to keep someone under surveillance!!!

.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 13, 2013)

You didnt answer the question though about did you know about his mistress coming out revealing how oswald successfully reverted a plot in chicago previously before dallas to kill kennedy and have you seen that video before? 

oh and had you heard that before of what she mentioned of that smirk on his face in that pic was also faked to make it look like he was smiling about killing JFK? that pic was obviously fake as well just like she says since he obviously denied he did the shooting.  Like i said,makes no sense why he would be smiling as agents like Posner in his book case close claim since he already said he did not kill kennedy.

that to me,always made no sense,NOW i totally understand that pic now.Just like the backyard photgraph,it ALSO was forged just like she said.


----------



## numan (Jul 13, 2013)

'
Thank you, I.J., I knew nothing about a mistress.

If I, in some Bizarro World, wanted to assassinate someone, the last thing I would do is get photographed holding a rifle and incriminating documents!!

That in itself should be a warning sign to anyone with half a brain that there is something fishy about that photo, not to mention weird actions in Dallas by an Oswald look-alike in the weeks before the shooting.

.


----------



## editec (Jul 14, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> You didnt answer the question though about did you know about his mistress coming out revealing how oswald successfully reverted a plot in chicago previously before dallas to kill kennedy and have you seen that video before?
> 
> oh and had you heard that before of what she mentioned of that smirk on his face in that pic was also faked to make it look like he was smiling about killing JFK? that pic was obviously fake as well just like she says since he obviously denied he did the shooting.  Like i said,makes no sense why he would be smiling as agents like Posner in his book case close claim since he already said he did not kill kennedy.
> 
> that to me,always made no sense,NOW i totally understand that pic now.Just like the backyard photgraph,it ALSO was forged just like she said.



As to the mechanics of who killed JFK and why?

I leave that task to scholars willing to devote their lives to separating the real information wheat from the disinformation chaff.

But just look at the official narrative holistically...it's pretty damned thin and demands that we suspend disbelief to accept it as fact:

A demented "lone gunman" with a magic bullet takes down the most powerful person in the Western world .

The same lone gunman just happened to have been a traitor who moved to Russiastay there for years, got married to a Russian national and then inexplicably was allowed to move back to the USA just in time to off JFK?

Meanwhile the list of enemies who might have wanted JFK removed reads like a* Who's who *of rich and powerful, both in the country and out of it, both on the side of the law, and over the line of the law too.

With the benefit of 50 years hindsight, we see that the seachange that is still occurring TO this nation STARTED on November22, 1963.

I have absolutely NO evidence to support my belief, but I* believe* that the JFK assonation (folowed closely by the assination of his brother) was a highly successful  

COUP D ETAT​
What's more I believe that essantially the same clandestine forces that murdered our POTUS have been murdering our REPUBLIC ever since.


----------



## daws101 (Jul 15, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> 
> Daws is being deliberately obtuse about the impostor in Mexico City.
> 
> ...


if only that were fact....since it's not ..it's fine example of your highly tenuous grip on reality.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 15, 2013)

today at 2:01pm someone farted in my thread.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 15, 2013)

editec said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > You didnt answer the question though about did you know about his mistress coming out revealing how oswald successfully reverted a plot in chicago previously before dallas to kill kennedy and have you seen that video before?
> ...





Indeed.what you mentioned on how it was so easy for oswald to get in and out of russia back then  during the HEIGHTH of the cold war was a joke.I covered that a few pages back in my second post on page 13 here as you can see.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-s-there-was-a-conspiracy-to-kill-jfk-13.html

If you look at all the presidents we have had since then,every president with the exception of carter,has been more evil and corrupt than the previous one.

Ford was much worse than carter participating in the coverup on the warren commission and getting handsomely rewarded for it in the process the future of the office of the POTUS.

Matter of fact its well known that Reagan stole the election from Carter.That it was rigged.
Carter like Jfk,also tried to do the right thing and get rid of the CIA.

He did not have enough time to implement his plan so he was never able to succeed.The CIA knew he was on his way out of office soon within the year so they were not worried about Carter.

at that time they had technology to rig elections with voting machines that they did not have in 63 so thats why they had to get rid of JFK since he was so immensely popular for good reason serving the people instead of the bankers and following the constituion something a president had not done in DECADES!!! 

so they were going to make sure he did not leave dallas alive that day.

Carter when he got in office matter of fact,he cleaned up the corruption of the CIA firing Fords appointee for CIA director George Bush sr who of course is involved knee deep in the assassination.Firing Bush and appointing Stansfield Turner as new CIA director.

Turner got in and he cleaned house firing many covert operations officers in the CIA and started to reform the CIA ceasing covert operations the CIA had been running.

Then the establishments boy Reagan got in and he of course fired and replaced Turner and the CIA got back to normal again with new CIA director Casey something as the new appointee and then CIA covert operations and the corruption that ran previously under Ford,got back to its normal operations of corruption again and has gotten more and mnore out of control worse ever since then with each president letting the CIA run amok.

contrary to the statement that Kennedy made after the disasterous bay of pigs invasion where the CIA lied to him and tried to trick him into ordering a military invasion of cuba.after that,Kennedy made the mistake of making the public statement that he would splinter the CIA into a thousand pieces. 

If only he had lived and had been able to fulfil that wish.america would be NOTHING like the corrupt government it is now.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 1, 2013)

This is WHY both presidents LIncoln and Kennedy were killed.same reason.

http://www.michaeljournal.org/lincolnkennedy.htm

Abraham Lincoln and John F. Kennedy
Two great presidents of the United States Assassinated for the cause of justice

français 



by Melvin Sickler 

November 22, 2003 marks the 40th anniversary of the assassination of U.S. President John F. Kennedy, and a majority of Americans still believe that there was a conspiracy behind this assassination. Both Abraham Lincoln and Kennedy were assassinated while they held the high office of President of the United States. Both of these former presidents had also created their own money system to run the United States while they were in office. Is this just a coincidence? 

Why assassinate a President? Why must everything be kept so covered up? What are they trying to hide from the American people? The facts will speak for themselves. 

Abraham Lincoln 

During the Civil War (1861-1865), President Lincoln needed money to finance the War from the North. The Bankers were going to charge him 24% to 36% interest. Lincoln was horrified and went away greatly distressed, for he was a man of principle and would not think of plunging his beloved country into a debt that the country would find impossible to pay back. 

Eventually President Lincoln was advised to get Congress to pass a law authorizing the printing of full legal tender Treasury notes to pay for the War effort. Lincoln recognized the great benefits of this issue. At one point he wrote: 

&#8220;... (we) gave the people of this Republic the greatest blessing they have ever had &#8211; their own paper money to pay their own debts...&#8221; 

The Treasury notes were printed with green ink on the back, so the people called them &#8220;Greenbacks&#8221;. 

Lincoln printed 400 million dollars worth of Greenbacks (the exact amount being $449,338,902), money that he delegated to be created, a debt-free and interest-free money to finance the War. It served as legal tender for all debts, public and private. He printed it, paid it to the soldiers, to the U.S. Civil Service employees, and bought supplies for war. 

Shortly after that happened, &#8220;The London Times&#8221; printed the following: &#8220;If that mischievous financial policy, which had its origin in the North American Republic, should become indurated down to a fixture, then that Government will furnish its own money without cost. It will pay off debts and be without a debt. It will have all the money necessary to carry on its commerce. It will become prosperous beyond precedent in the history of the civilized governments of the world. The brains and the wealth of all coun*tries will go to North America. That govern*ment must be destroyed, or it will destroy every monarchy on the globe.&#8221; 

The Bankers obviously understood. The only thing, I repeat, the only thing that is a threat to their power is sovereign govern*ments printing interest-free and debt-free paper money. They know it would break the power of the international Bankers. 

In retaliation 

After this was published in "The London Times", the British Government, which was controlled by the London and other European Bankers, moved to support the Confederate South, hoping to defeat Lincoln and the Union, and destroy this government which they said had to be destroyed. 

They were stopped by two things. First, Lincoln knew the British people, and he knew that Britain would not support slavery, so he issued the Emancipation Proclamation, which declared that slavery in the United States was abolished. At this point, the London Bankers could not openly support the Confederacy because the British people simply would not stand for their country supporting slavery. 

Second, the Czar of Russia sent a portion of the Russian navy to the United States with orders that its admiral would operate under the command of Abraham Lincoln. These ships of the Russian navy then became a threat to the ships of the British navy which had intended to break the blockade and help the South. 

The North won the War, and the Union was preserved. America remained as one nation. 

Of course, the Bankers were not going to give in that easy, for they were determined to put an end to Lincoln's interest-free, debt-free Greenbacks. He was assassinated by an agent of the Bankers shortly after the War ended. 

Thereafter, Congress revoked the Green*back Law and enacted, in its place, the National Banking Act. The national banks were to be privately owned and the national bank notes they issued were to be interest bearing. The Act also provided that the Greenbacks should be retired from circulation as soon as they came back to the Treasury in payment of taxes. 

In 1972, the United States Treasury Department was asked to compute the amount of interest that would have been paid if that 400 million dollars would have been borrowed at interest instead of being issued by Abraham Lincoln. They did some computations, and a few weeks later, the United States Treasury Department said the United States Government saved 4 billion dollars in interest because Lincoln had created his own money. So you can about imagine how much the Government has paid and how much we owe solely on the basis of interest. 

The Federal Reserve Act 

There were changes in the money and banking laws for the next fifty years. Finally, in 1913, the Bankers were able to get their Federal Reserve Act passed through Congress which replaced the National Banking Act that had earlier replaced the Greenback Law. If the Government would have continued the policy of Abraham Lincoln, the warnings given in &#8220;The London Times&#8221; would have come to pass. America would be a debt-free nation, the most prosperous in the world. And the brains and the wealth of the world would have come to America. 

But with this Federal Reserve Act being passed, Congress gave up Its power to create its own money that it was given in the United States Constitution, and gave this power over to private Bankers who called themselves the Federal Reserve. The Bankers had achieved their ultimate goal, for now the United States operated under a central bank that was privately owned. They now had the power to run the country by controlling the creation of the money, and were free to charge the interest they so desired. 

As Mayer Anselm Rothschild once said: &#8220;Permit me to issue and control the money of a nation, and I care not who makes its laws...&#8221; 

John F. Kennedy 

No United States president since Abraham Lincoln dared to go against the system and create his own money, as many of these so-called elected presidents were actually only instruments or puppets of the Bankers. That is until President John F. Kennedy came into office. 

President Kennedy was not afraid to &#8220;buck the system&#8221;, for he understood how the Federal Reserve System was being used to destroy the United States. As a just and honorable man, he could not tolerate such a system, for it smelled corruption from A to Z. Certainly he must have known about the Greenbacks which Abraham Lincoln created when he was in office. 

On June 4th, 1963, President Kennedy signed a presidential document, called Exec*utive Order 11110, which further amended Executive Order 10289 of September 19th, 1951. This gave Kennedy, as President of the United States, legal clearance to create his own money to run the country, money that would belong to the people, an Interest and debt-free money. He had printed United States Notes, completely ignoring the Federal Reserve Notes from the private banks of the Federal Reserve. 

Our records show that Kennedy issued $4,292,893,825 of cash money. It was perfect*ly obvious that Kennedy was out to under*mine the Federal Reserve System of the United States. 

But it was only a few months later, In November of 1963, that the world received the shocking news of President Kennedy's assassination. No reason was given, of course, for anyone wanting to commit such an atrocious crime. But for those who knew anything about money and banking, it did &#8212; not take long to put the pieces of the puzzle together. For surely, President Kennedy must have had It in mind to repeal the Federal Reserve Act of 1913, and return back to the United States Congress the power to create its own money. 

It is interesting to note that, only one day after Kennedy's assassination, all the United States notes, which Kennedy had issued, were called out of circulation. Was this through an executive order of the newly installed president, Lyndon B. Johnson? Was President Johnson afraid of the Bankers? Or was he one of their instruments? At any rate, all of the money President Kennedy had created was destroyed. And not a word was said to the American people. 

A lesson to learn 

There is much that can be learned from our past history. Here we are in 2003, and the United States is still operating under the Federal Reserve System. It has already plunged this country over six trillion dollars into debt &#8211; Federal debt, (the total debt, including that of individuals and corporations, is over 20 trillion) a debt it will never be able to pay, and has been responsible for every kind corruption imaginable. Yet, barely a peep of protest can be heard from the American people. 

All the Bankers have to do to keep their power is to get rid of the few politicians who are honestly working for a reform in our economic system, and the people at large remain ignorant and controlled. It is obvious the American people need to be awakened to the truth. 

The population at large must be educated on the Federal Reserve, and then unite together to put pressure on the Government to get the Federal Reserve Act of 1913 repealed. Otherwise, it will spell disaster for the United States. 

There can be no peace without justice, and there can be no justice without a reform in our economic system, for the financiers are behind all the corruption in our Govern*ment. 

Abraham Lincoln and John F. Kennedy both had the courage to stand up for principles and to fight for justice. They have both gone down in history as being true patriots of the United States. But do we, as citizens, have the courage to follow their example? 

Melvin Sickler 

This article was published in the Oct.-Nov.-December, 2003 issue of &#8220;Michael&#8221;.


KENNEDY WAS THE FIRST PRESIDENT SINCE LINCOLN,TO TRY AND END THE FED AND HE PAID THE PRICE FOR IT.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Aug 1, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> This is WHY both presidents LIncoln and Kennedy were killed.same reason.
> 
> * * * *



Yes.  The SAME reason.  Lincoln was sleeping with a mob boss' bitch AND he had tried to kill Castro after that failed Bay of Pigs invasion in the Civil War.

9/11 Rimjob gets dumber by the microsecond.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 1, 2013)

hey pathetic sock puppet troll of LIAR,ability.your handlers sure are worried the way they sent you here to shit all over the floor in my thread.

they sure are scared these facts are getting out how they sent you here so quickly.

pretty soon your fellow paid trolls rat in the ass and dawgshit will be here i have no doubt.love all your lies you been spreading in all your threads  your handlers have instructed you to create.they are getting worried.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Aug 1, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> hey pathetic sock puppet troll of LIAR,ability.your handlers sure are worried the way they sent you here to shit all over the floor in my thread.
> 
> they sure are scared these facts are getting out how they sent you here so quickly.
> 
> pretty soon your fellow paid trolls rat in the ass and dawgshit will be here i have no doubt.love all your lies you been spreading in all your threads  your handlers have instructed you to create.they are getting worried.



LOL.

9/11 Rimjob thinks people have to have "handlers" and must be "agents" to disagree with his lunatic rambling incoherent conspiracy stupidity.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 1, 2013)

like all agent trolls,you are so desperate for attention from me,you aksed your handlers to send  you here IMMEDIATELY after my post to post.what a pathetic sad troll you are.hahahahahahahahahahahaaaa


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Aug 1, 2013)

Rimjob doesn't just drool when he falls asleep.

He drools all the time.

Pure retard, that one.

Meanwhile I don't think the poor deluded dishones scumbag twoofer rat twat ever admitted that one committee in one house of one branch of the government is NOT the same thing AS "the government."

But shhhhh.  Don't tell him.  Let's keep it a secret.  Like one of his pet conspiracies.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 3, 2013)

someone farted in here.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Aug 3, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.



^ 9/11 Rimjob once again confirms his boundless dedication to all things anal and fecal.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 3, 2013)

you and rat in the ass have an obession with me the way you ask your handlers to send you here so quickly after i post.

oh and it is so funny watching you thrown temper tantrems in your posts getting mad at patriots like oliver stone and assange for doing the right thing.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Aug 3, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> you and rat in the ass have an *obession* with me the way you ask your handlers to send you here so quickly after i post.
> 
> oh and it is so funny watching you thrown temper *tantrems *in your posts getting mad at patriots like oliver stone and assange for doing the right thing.



^ "handlers."   

What a douche you are, 9/11 Rimjob.

You flatter yourself, though, fart boi.

Nobody is obsessed with you.  Indeed, the only obsessions displayed are demonstrated by conspiracy-morons like you and ageof7forever.  Those obsessions are the ones YOU and your fellow twoofers post so often about.  The *driver's haircut* killed Kennedy.  *"Orbs"* took down the Twin Towers!  OMG!  You have provided hours of pure hilarity, you incredibly dense stupid silly motherfucker.

You drooling idiot.   

I am very entertained by what a complete idiot you are.  I also like the fact that you are incapable of editing -- even with the help of a built-in and easy to use spell check tool.  

Please never stop posting here.


----------



## numan (Aug 3, 2013)

'

Inside Job, why even notice Ilar Liar's postings?

He's just doing his usual faecal frothing at the mouth.

.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Aug 3, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> 
> Inside Job, why even notice Ilar Liar's postings?
> 
> ...



9/11 Rimjob is a conspiracy nut.  Like you, he is a mental case.

You seem determined to attend to my every word, you dishonest poseur, yet you give advice to a scumbag idiot like Rimjob to ignore me.



noman, you are a lot of things, none of them good.  But you certainly are not a man.

Now, be the usual idiot cowardly disease you are and go toddle off somewhere.  

That's a good little rodent.  Scat.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 5, 2013)

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 5, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> 
> Inside Job, why even notice Ilar Liar's postings?
> 
> ...



well Numan,I cant get you to reply to my facts i been posting so i got to find SOMEONE who will help keep my thread alive.

Trolls like him actually do come in handy and help do me a favor in that regard helping me keep the thread alive.I could STILL do it by posting facts like I have,but he REALLY helps me keep it alive even more so and remain  at the top though by shitting all over the floor like he does.

Like I said,if you would reply to my posts,I wouldnt give him the attention he seeks from me.Believe me,I hate feeding the trolls like many others ignorantly do here,but since others arent replying,i got to find some way to keep it alive now and they HELP me out in that way when they post here helping me keep it at the top.


----------



## eots (Aug 5, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> > '
> ...



what does any of that drivel have to do with who killed JFK ?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 5, 2013)

eots said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > numan said:
> ...





Liar ability sock puppet here claims the report did not say there were two shooters but he has no answers to these facts from the report.hee hee.

2.Scientific acoustical evidence establishes a high probability that two gunmen fired at President John F. Kennedy. Other scientific evidence does not preclude the possibility of two gunmen firing at the President. Scientific evidence negates some specific conspiracy allegations.
3.The committee believes, on the basis of the evidence available to it, that President John F. Kennedy was probably assassinated as a result of a conspiracy. The committee is unable to identify the other gunman or the extent of the conspiracy.


----------



## editec (Aug 21, 2013)

I suspect that most Americans who have any opinion at all regarding the JFK assassination do NOT believe the offical story.

I know I surely do not.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 21, 2013)

editec said:


> I suspect that most Americans who have any opinion at all regarding the JFK assassination do NOT believe the offical story.
> 
> I know I surely do not.


Nor do I, and I can't help wondering what would happen to a Democrat like Liz Warren or a Republican like Rand Paul if either managed to win the Oval Office. Kennedy and Khrushchev may well have been scared by the Cuban Missile Crisis in October of 1962; I know many adults in my hometown were. If JFK was murdered at least partially because of the "threat" he posed to Ike's Military/Industrial/Congressional complex, any 21st century president who posed a similar concern to those getting rich from "the Long War" might be well advised to stay out of Texas (as JFK was).


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 21, 2013)

Cosmored said:


> Check out this video at the 24:00 time mark.
> 
> Do a YouTube search on:
> "THE AMERICAN DREAM by The Provocateur Network"
> ...



EO 11110.

I love that idiotic claim.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 21, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Cosmored said:
> 
> 
> > Check out this video at the 24:00 time mark.
> ...


well this is the idiot thread!


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 21, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Cosmored said:
> 
> 
> > Check out this video at the 24:00 time mark.
> ...


Care to point out the idiocy?
"Executive Order 11110 was issued by U.S. President John F. Kennedy on June 4, 1963.

"This executive order delegated to the Secretary of the Treasury the President's authority to issue silver certificates under the Thomas Amendment of the Agricultural Adjustment Act, as amended by the Gold Reserve Act. 

"The order allowed the Secretary to issue silver certificates, if any were needed, during the transition period under President Kennedy's plan to eliminate silver certificates."
Executive Order 11110 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## daws101 (Aug 21, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Cosmored said:
> ...


I love how you guys need to make false connections.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 21, 2013)

at 7:03 pm today,someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 21, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Cosmored said:
> 
> 
> > Check out this video at the 24:00 time mark.
> ...



sure parrots wlike you who parrot the governments version of course love to ignore facts and the truth and claim its idiotic.

Yeah its such an idiotic claim thats why Johnson just like he did with Kennedys policy on vietnam,reversed his policy on the printing of united states notes as well one day after the assassination,he stopped the printing of them.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 21, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Cosmored said:
> ...


more ignorance on parade..
any change in US currency has to be run through congress and the senate...so both houses were in on it too?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 21, 2013)

someone farted in here.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 21, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Cosmored said:
> ...



They were going to eliminate silver certificates.

How was that a threat to the power of the Fed?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 21, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Cosmored said:
> 
> 
> > Check out this video at the 24:00 time mark.
> ...



I love how you always show off what an idiot you are going into debates only seeing what you want to see.Kennedy was killed fro the same reason Lincoln was.

Presidents Lincoln,Jackson,and Jefferson all tried to warn people about the dangers of the federal Reserve that Woodrow wilson signed and later admitted,he sold the american people down the drain creating the federal reserve act.Wilson was a traiter to us.

Abraham Lincoln and John F. Kennedy

Presidents Lincoln,Jackson,and jefferson all saw the dangers of what the federal reserve system would do to the american people if the bankers ever got their wish.

Abraham Lincoln,Thomas Jefferson,Andrew Jackson,and Charles Lindburg all understood the dangers the fed would present.they were all very intelligent men all ahead of their time.what they talked about back then is whats going on RIGHT NOW AS WE SPEAK!!!!!!

JEFFERSON-Thomas Jefferson understood the danger of putting the power to control the currency of a nation in the hands of a few individuals in the form of a monopolistic central bank. This is why he opposed Alexander Hamilton's scheme to establish the First Bank of the United States. Let me repeat what he said in 1791:

"If the American people ever allow the banks to control issuance of their currency, first by inflation and then by deflation, the banks and corporations that grow up around them will deprive the people of all property until their children will wake up homeless on the continent their fathers occupied."

JEFFERSON gave this speech as well-

In a letter to Thomas Jefferson, 1787)
Congressman Louis T. McFadden said the following during a speech before Congress on June 10, 1932:

"Mr. Chairman, we have in this country one of the most corrupt institutions the world has ever known. I refer to the Federal Reserve Board and the Federal Reserve banks. The Federal Reserve Board, a government board, has cheated the Government of the United States and the people of the United States out of enough money to pay the national debt. The depredations and the iniquities of the Federal Reserve Board and the Federal Reserve banks acting together have cost this country enough money to pay the national debt several times over. This evil institution has impoverished and ruined the people of the United States; has bankrupted itself, and has practically bankrupted our government. It has done this through the defects of the law under which it operates, through the maladministration of that law by the Federal Reserve Board, and through the corrupt practices of the moneyed vultures who control it.

Some people think the Federal Reserve banks are United States Government institutions. They are not government institutions. They are private credit monopolies which prey upon the people of the United States for the benefit of themselves and their foreign swindlers; and rich and predatory money lenders. In that dark crew of financial pirates there are those who would cut a man's throat to get a dollar out of his pocket; there are those who send money into states to buy votes to control our legislation; and there are those who maintain an international propaganda for the purpose of deceiving us and wheedling us into the granting of new concessions which will permit them to cover up their past misdeeds and set again in motion their gigantic train of crime."

JACKSON-President Andrew Jackson also understood the danger. He refused to renew the charter (a grant of monopoly) of the Second Bank of the United States. In 1836 Jackson said to the bankers trying to persuade him to renew their charter (so they could continue their harmful monopoly):

"You are a den of vipers. I intend to rout you out and by the Eternal God I will rout you out. If the people only understood the rank injustice of our money and banking system, there would be a revolution before morning."

There was ironically,an assassination attempt on Jacksons life as well.





LINCOLN-The Treasury notes were printed with green ink on the back, so the people called them &#8220;Greenbacks&#8221;. 

Lincoln printed 400 million dollars worth of Greenbacks (the exact amount being $449,338,902), money that he delegated to be created, a debt-free and interest-free money to finance the War. It served as legal tender for all debts, public and private. He printed it, paid it to the soldiers, to the U.S. Civil Service employees, and bought supplies for war. 

Shortly after that happened, &#8220;The London Times&#8221; printed the following: &#8220;If that mischievous financial policy, which had its origin in the North American Republic, should become indurated down to a fixture, then that Government will furnish its own money without cost. It will pay off debts and be without a debt. It will have all the money necessary to carry on its commerce. It will become prosperous beyond precedent in the history of the civilized governments of the world. The brains and the wealth of all coun(*)tries will go to North America. That govern(*)ment must be destroyed, or it will destroy every monarchy on the globe.&#8221; 

LINDBURGH-On December 22, 1913, the day before President Woodrow Wilson signed the Federal Reserve Act, Congressman Charles A. Lindberg Sr. (father of the famous aviator) said to the House:

"This Act establishes the most gigantic trust** on earth. When the President signs this bill, the invisible government by the Monetary Power will be legalized. The people may not know it immediately, but the day of reckoning is only a few years removed. The trusts** will soon realize that they have gone too far even for their own good. The people must make a declaration of independence to relieve themselves from the Monetary Power. This they will be able to do by taking control of Congress. Wall Streeters could not cheat us if you Senators and Representatives did not make a humbug of Congress... The greatest crime of Congress is its currency system. The worst legislative crime of the ages is perpetrated by this banking bill. The caucus and the party bosses have again operated and prevented the people from getting the benefit of their own government."


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 21, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Cosmored said:
> ...



*Yeah its such an idiotic claim*

The first thing you've said that you didn't pull out of your ass.

*reversed his policy on the printing of united states notes as well one day after the assassination,he stopped the printing of them*

They were placed into circulation until 1971.
Why would the Fed care if US Notes continued to be printed?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 21, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Cosmored said:
> ...



*Presidents Lincoln,Jackson,and Jefferson all tried to warn people about the dangers of the federal Reserve *

Hey, moron, how did those 3 Presidents warn the people about something that didn't exist during their lifetime?

I know you're a fucking cretin but come on, have someone at the rest home proof read your shit before you post, please.

*"If the American people ever allow the banks to control issuance of their currency, first by inflation and then by deflation, the banks and corporations that grow up around them will deprive the people of all property until their children will wake up homeless on the continent their fathers occupied."*

Love that fake quote. Did Jefferson type it up on his IPAD?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 21, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



 the fed was going to be eliminated had JFK stayed in office,his executive order had eliminated their printing of federal reserve notes.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 21, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



love how you deny reality. your getting your ass handed to you on a platter so NOW your trying to troll by saying this was invented on the net and jefferson never spoke thiose words. they knew the dangers of bankers.the rothschild family had been trying for YEARS to install the fed.they finally got their wish in taking over the world for good in 1913 with the signing of the federal reserve act dumbfuck.

next thing you'll say is wilsonon did not say he regretted siging the federal reserve act.

comedy trolling from you as always.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 21, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



placed into circulation till 1971? yep,where DID you pull that out of your ass from? have to resort to lies when getting your ass handed to you on platter just like dawgshit.

knowing the way you debate,your going to claim that bastard Nixon-also linked to the JFK assassination like his pal Johnson,that him taking us off the gold standard was when they stopped printing right? lol the bankers getting their wish and able to elimate and have Johnson stop the printing of his silver certificates is WHY Nixon was so succesfful at getting us off it.o

therwise he wouldnt have,had the executive order still been operating then in 71.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 21, 2013)

still more great stuff and how some of our previous presidnets forestall the dangers of a PRIVATE bane taking over would ruin the country and the world like it is right now.toddster troll parrot has reading comprehension problems of course so like dawgshit,he wont understand this link.

Chapter 49  The History of Banking Control in the United States


----------



## whitehall (Aug 21, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > "The government itself" namely the Warren Commission was established to cover the government's ass for the monumental fukup that the Intelligence Agencies and the government authorized. How many times do you have to remind people that Oswald was a traitor who renounced his Country and sought asylum in Russia. Oswald was working in the top-secret high altitude surveillance network. A year after he defected the Russians shot down Francis Gary Powers in a high altitude surveillance plane. For some reason the CIA invited Oswald back into the land of the free and the home of the brave with his new wife who was the daughter of a KGB officer without a hint of prejudice. Next thing you know Oswald shows up in a Texas book depository with a rifle while the CIA is worried about killing Castro. The Warren Commission establishes a conspiracy to cover up the incredible mess and the liberal American media willingly focuses on the conspiracy rather than the incompetence. Mission accomplished.
> ...



The funny thing is that government conspiracy theorists are the first ones to fall for government sponsored conspiracies. If you get it through your heads that government investigations are designed to cover the government's negligence you get a better handle on the tragedy and you can look at the obvious. Oswald should have been in federal prison. The Kennedy bothers were obsessed with overthrowing the sovereign nation of Cuba and they violated the law by not only attempting to assassinate Castro but using the CIA to raise, feed, house, and train an army of Cuban insurrectionists. Oswald allegedly met with Cuban and Russian KGB in Mexico and the rest is history. The CIA screwed up and planted the grassy knoll theory while they were covering their ass and recruiting Ruby to kill Oswald before he could talk.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 21, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



*the fed was going to be eliminated *

No it wasn't.

*his executive order had eliminated their printing of federal reserve notes.*

No it didn't.

The Fed was created by Congress, signed into existence by the President.
An EO can't eliminate the Fed, even if that President was as ignorant of the Constitution as our current one.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 21, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



*saying this was invented on the net and jefferson never spoke thiose words*

Don't know where it was invented, but Jefferson never spoke or wrote those words.

*next thing you'll say is wilson did not say he regretted siging the federal reserve act.*

You're right, he never did.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 21, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



*placed into circulation till 1971? yep,where DID you pull that out of your ass from?*

It's from your favorite source.

United States Note - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*therwise he wouldnt have,had the executive order still been operating then in 71*

Hey, you mumbling fuck, United States Notes are different than Silver Certificates.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 23, 2013)

I love how the two agent trolls LIAR ability sock puppet and dawgshit,the proven resident troll liars of USMB are the ones to come on and thank another agent troll. 

3 farts in a row from the agent troll TODDSTER PARROT.

fellow paid agent trolls LIAR ability sock puppet troll and Dawgshit troll  have taught you well how to lie when your cornered and cant refute facts.

you exposed yourself for the lying troll you are denying facts saying Jefferson never said that even though its public record or Johnson did not reverse Jfk's exective order.

since you pull things out of your ass and ignore facts making yp lies to try and save face when your cornered-"no surprise whatsoever though since you do the same exact same thing in your 9/11 debates ignoring witness testimonys and what EXPERTS say."

i thought you MIGHT Be more open minded about JFK.some 9/11 frady cat deniars are.they can handle the truth the CIA killed JFK, but they close their ears and eyes anytime you try and tell them they were behind 9/11 as well. you do it in BOTH these discussions lying about events and ignoring facts same as your 9/11 debates.you have been exposed as ther paid shill you are sent here to try and derail this thread but your a miserable failure troll. tell your boss this is what I have to say to him. oh and same with you LIAR ABILITY sock puppet and dawgshit.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 23, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> I love how the two agent trolls LIAR ability sock puppet and dawgshit,the proven resident troll liars of USMB are the ones to come on and thank another agent troll.
> 
> 3 farts in a row from the agent troll TODDSTER PARROT.LIAR ability and dawgshit have taught you well how to lie when your cornered and cant refute facts.
> you exposed yourself for the lying troll you are denying facts saying Jefferson never said that even though its public record or Johnson did not revers Jfk's exective order.



Sorry, deflation in regards to money supply was never used during Jefferson's lifetime.

Why don't you show me exactly which portion of that EO was reversed by Johnson?
When? How?
Spell it out, dumbass.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 23, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> I love how the two agent trolls LIAR ability sock puppet and dawgshit,the proven resident troll liars of USMB are the ones to come on and thank another agent troll.
> 
> 3 farts in a row from the agent troll TODDSTER PARROT.LIAR ability and dawgshit have taught you well how to lie when your cornered and cant refute facts.
> you exposed yourself for the lying troll you are denying facts saying Jefferson never said that even though its public record or Johnson did not revers Jfk's exective order.



And while you're pulling stuff out of your ass, post the proof that "his executive order had eliminated their printing of federal reserve notes"


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 23, 2013)

the fact your handler sent you so SOON to troll IMMEDIATELY shows your a paid shill.hahahahahaha

you have proved in your 9/11 debates you only see what you WANT to see  AGAIN ignoring what experts say just like dawgshit and liar ability and you lost your credibility saying jefferson never said that and they did not stop after his assassination so you would just tplay dodgeball if i DID post it for you the same way you always did in your 9/11 debates troll so your not worth the effort till you grow up and stop lying saying jefferson never said.you REALLY lost your credibilty there agent.

any serious reseracher knows johnson reversed all of kennedys policys you dumbfuck troll. you wont look at the evidence as you have proven so many times in our 9/11 discussions and NOW you want me to waste my time posting poof so you'll ignore it on JFK again as well? not going to work troll,tell your handlers you will have to waste yourt time with someone elese.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 23, 2013)

Like I said,you gave it away your an agent just like dawgshit,rat in the ass, and liar ability coming on here IMMEDIATELY like they ALWAYS do trying to derail this thread with lies like THEY always do troll.

your handlers sure are getting worried.that whats agents do come on IMMEDIATELY to try and derail facts like you and your miserable failues on here have tried to do.

again this is not only just for you,but pass this on to your boss as well for your lies and trolling ways.

i hope your boss is reading this that you failed miserably troll.

again if you had not run away and changed the subject so many time sin our previous debates on 9/11 when you  were cornered with facts you could not refute,I MIGHT waste my time on you but again,you proved back then your an agent troll who only sees what he WANTS to see.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 23, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> the fact your handler sent you so SOON to troll IMMEDIATELY shows your a paid shill.hahahahahaha
> 
> you have proved in your 9/11 debates you only see what you WANT to see  AGAIN ignoring what experts say just like dawgshit and liar ability and you lost your credibility saying jefferson never said that and they did not stop after his assassination so you would just tplay dodgeball if i DID post it for you the same way you always did in your 9/11 debates troll so your not worth the effort till you grow up and stop lying saying jefferson never said.you REALLY lost your credibilty there agent.
> 
> any serious reseracher knows johnson reversed all of kennedys policys you dumbfuck troll. you wont look at the evidence as you have proven so many times in our 9/11 discussions and NOW you want me to waste my time posting poof so you'll ignore it on JFK again as well? not going to work troll,tell your handlers you will have to waste yourt time with someone elese.



* grow up and stop lying saying jefferson never said.*

Sorry, I won't let your silly fake quote go unchallenged.

*any serious reseracher knows johnson reversed all of kennedys policys*

That explains why you won't post the proof. Got it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 23, 2013)

oh and one last thing before i leave you to talk to yourself.your such a dumbfuck troll.you and your hanlders know you cant find EVERYTHING on the net.you have proven you dont care about the corruption thats going on in government ignoring facts in our 9/11 discussions that 9/11 was an inside job.if you were a serious researcher,you would know that its all in there in the national archioves in washington dc,that congress discovered it in the 70's.its all been exposed in national discussions troll.you wont go to them so your ignorant to this fact. its not my fault you refuse to look at facts and make up lies when your cornered.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 23, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> you exposed yourself for the lying troll you are denying facts saying Jefferson never said that even though its public record



snopes.com: Thomas Jefferson on Banks

Attributed to THOMAS JEFFERSON. Although Jefferson was opposed to paper money, this quotation is obviously spurious. Inflation was listed in Websters dictionary of 1864, according to the Oxford English Dictionary, but the OED gives 1920 as the earliest use of deflation.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> oh and one last thing before i leave you to talk to yourself.your such a dumbfuck troll.you and your hanlders know you cant find EVERYTHING on the net.you have proven you dont care about the corruption thats going on in government ignoring facts in our 9/11 discussions that 9/11 was an inside job.if you were a serious researcher,you would know that its all in there in the national archioves in washington dc,that congress discovered it in the 70's.its all been exposed in national discussions troll.you wont go to them so your ignorant to this fact. its not my fault you refuse to look at facts and make up lies when your cornered.



Ohh by the way agent toddster parrot of the governments versions of events,I actually DID find something on the net about how johnson stopped it and if this was the first time i had ever discussed anything with you, I would show it to you but again,since you have been  caught trolling so many times in the past in our 9/11 debates blatantly ignoring facts that 9/11 was an inside job and there were controlled demolitions that brought down the towers ignoring what witnesses said,we both know you'll just ignore this as well.otherwise i would post it.if you were a newbie or soementhing and you appeared open minded which we both know your NOT.

Nobody can have a rational discussion with you because of your warped logic you have.You ask me to post something about johnson stopping  kennedys printing of those notes, yet according to your warped logic and trolling posts you have,I cant post it here on the net because you just said earlier when i posted that thing about Jefferson warning the american people about the dangers of the banks taking over america,you just go and say that because it was posted on the NET,then its not valid. remember? or do you got memory comprehension problems as well as reading comprehension problems also ?

You're such a dumbfuck agent troll,that you shoot yourself in the foot with your pathetic rules you make up. hate to break your heart but it was written in books WAYYYYYYYYYYYY before even the net was invented,that jefferson said that because its a matter of public record.

oh and i since nothing on the NET is acceptable to you in your warped logic and rules you set up,then i COULD refer you to books about it as well where they document Johnson reversed the printing of the notes but i have never in my life encountered a 9/11 official conspiracy theory apologists like yourself who ever takes me up on the challenge of reading a book that exposes 9/11 as an inside job so you wont be the first of over 200 people  i have spoken to over the years on the net  who would do this NOW with kennedy as we both know.

Nobody can have a rational and rasonable conversation with you about government corruption with your logic and rules you set up.nothing thats typed on the NET is good enough for you,but then there are books out there i can refer you to,but you trolls never read them when challeneged.so like all 9/11 trolls,its impossible to to have any kind of rational discussion with you dumbfucks.

you would be laughed out a debating hall in minutes the way you debate not taking someone up on a challenge to read a book and debunk it since the NET isnt good enough for you.

i see like all agent trolls your desperate for attention also since your talking to yourself.

Better call the loony bin,thats scary when someone has converstions with themselves, you agents do that here all the time.


----------



## PredFan (Aug 24, 2013)

Getting back to the point of the thread:

So what? There probaly was a conspiracy to kill Kennedy. Hell, Lee Harvey Oswald conspired to kill Kennedy and he did.

Proves nothing at all.

On second thought I see why we are off the subject of the OP. It was pretty fucking idiotic.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2013)

you definetely learned how to debate from fellow paid agent Dawgshit.Ias seen here in this post# 154 here I showed SEVERAL pages of facts that prove oswald was innocent and there was a conspiracy tkill JFK,and his rebutall in the post# 155 right after mine is  bullshit. he sure showed me and put me in my place with that great rebutall.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/285978-kennedy-assassination-question-11.html

yeah you obviously leanrned to troll form him because your posts are as laughable as his are. and you really need to work on not exposing it that your an agent giviing it away by having your handlers tell you to come here IMMEDIATELY after a post.like your fellow agent troll dawgshit and toehr agents always do,you expose yourself that way coming on IMMEDIATELY after a post exposes governemnt corruption.pass that pn to your handlers as a tip. and i hope you passed it on to them that i flipped them off also.lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2013)

here it is all about the government stopping the printing of the federal reserve notes one day after the event.

THE TRUTH BEHIND THE JFK ASSASSINATION

notice those pics of the three tramps? for years independent researchers thought one of them was E HOWARD HUNT who ran covert wars for the CIA.Hunt denied for decades that was pic was him but on his deathbed confession,he taped recorded him giving the conefession he WAS in dallas that day as part of an operation to kill JFK.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Getting back to the point of the thread:
> 
> So what? There probaly was a conspiracy to kill Kennedy. Hell, Lee Harvey Oswald conspired to kill Kennedy and he did.
> 
> ...



Its funny that you are posting this when you have me on ignore yet you expect me to reply to it. this thread proves YOU are an idiot who can easily be  brainwashed by the media and government because thats ALL you have said in your patehtic ramblings in your  posts since day one when you first got here is that oswald was the lone assassin. 

well your at least making progress which is a lot more than i can say for other fellow trolls dawgshit,rat in the ass,namvet,liar ability and others who have come on here and clung  to the official version of the warren commission that oswald was the lone assassin.

thats the first step in the right direction for you ADMITTING you were lied to by the govermment all these years and decades that oswald was the lone assassin,admitting that the government is STILL lying to the american people because they STILL despite what the HSCA investigation concluded,STILL says oswald was the lone assassin. propping up news reports and special endorcing the warren commission.

oh and i cant believe I am actually thanking you here because i wish EVERYBODY here would stick to the topic itself that even the HSCA investigation said there were two shooters yet the CIA controlled media STILL says oswald was the loen assassin today.

oh and you just admitted you read what I said,did you finally after all these years decide to take me off ignore?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 24, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> here it is all about the government stopping the printing of the federal reserve notes one day after the event.
> 
> THE TRUTH BEHIND THE JFK ASSASSINATION
> 
> notice those pics of the three tramps? for years independent researchers thought one of them was E HOWARD HUNT who ran covert wars for the CIA.Hunt denied for decades that was pic was him but on his deathbed confession,he taped recorded him giving the conefession he WAS in dallas that day as part of an operation to kill JFK.



*here it is all about the government stopping the printing of the federal reserve notes one day after the event.*

Never happened.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 27, 2013)

someone farted in here.

hey agent troll toodparrot,I can see you are too stupid to figure out my fart jokes mean you are on ignore since you ignore facts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 27, 2013)

this is an article that refutes posners lies in his book Case Closed and actually proves the case is OPEN.huge read but its well worth the read.there arent any serious reseachers here that will read the link though so i dont know why i bother posting it.

HASTY JUDGMENT: A Reply to Gerald Posner (240k) 




HASTY JUDGMENT: A Reply to Gerald Posner (240k)


----------



## daws101 (Aug 27, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> this is an article that refutes posners lies in his book Case Closed and actually proves the case is OPEN.huge read but its well worth the read.there arent any serious reseachers here that will read the link though so i dont know why i bother posting it.
> 
> HASTY JUDGMENT: A Reply to Gerald Posner (240k)
> 
> ...


hand job shit his pants in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 5, 2013)

someone farted in here. was wondering where you had disappeared to dawgshit.Must have been seriously injured and been in the hopital or something,only think that makes any sense why your handlers hadnt had you trolling in so long.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 5, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here. was wondering where you had disappeared to dawgshit.Must have been seriously injured and been in the hopital or something,only think that makes any sense why your handlers hadnt had you trolling in so long.


that assumption like everything you post would be wrong...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 5, 2013)

still ANOTHER fart from you dawgshit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> its hysterical that the magic bullet theorists like namkid wont read the link in my opening post.
> 
> if they bothered,they would see where it says this in it below which proves the thread title to be correct and they deny reality.lol
> 
> ...



Here is another excellent video that goes along with wildcards excellent video as well that exposes that there were multiple gunman in dealy plaza that day.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtFoPCKVp-8]Bullet holes in the limousine and extra bullets in Dealey Plaza (Extended English Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Sep 12, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > its hysterical that the magic bullet theorists like namkid wont read the link in my opening post.
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 12, 2013)

daws101 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > its hysterical that the magic bullet theorists like namkid wont read the link in my opening post.
> ...



And then John Rambo and his friends eliminated the driver, all of the gunmen, and some of the witnesses...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5VqEHR7I6s]Rambo On a 50 cal With Benny Hill Theme - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 12, 2013)

two farts in a row from the agent trolls.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh FUCK.  It smells like shit in here.

Oh.  Never mind.  I see.  9/11 Rimjob is here.  So, of COURSE it smells like shit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 12, 2013)

make that 3 farts in a row from the agent trolls.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 12, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> make that 3 farts in a row from the agent trolls.



Hey Rimjob, your ride is here...


----------



## DaveB (Sep 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > make that 3 farts in a row from the agent trolls.
> ...



That is too funny


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 15, 2013)

yeah its too funny that the agent troll you think is funny rat in the ass, is so juvenile and desperate for attention he always talks to himself in his desperate attempts for attention addressing my posts thiniking i read them  thanks to you.

the fact you have NOTHING  to say about the information in this thread or the title of it, and are just commenting on an asinine post by juvenile child agent  rat in the ass, is all the more proof you are a sock puppet troll.probably one of dawgshits sock puppets

you sock puppets always sloppily give yourself away coming on here pretending to be a newbie and not even talking about the information in the thread,just talking about an agent trolls asinine post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2013)

as all serious researchers here are aware of Gary Mack is a sellout and a traiter to the american people.For years,for  over 3 decades, he USED to be a serious reseacher writing articles and presenting evidence at conferences around the country that Johnson and Nixon had a hand in the assassination and facts that proved the CIA's involvement in it.

Now however as most researchers know,he is a traiter and sellout and now endorces  the lies of the warren commission that oswald was the lone assassin being the curater of the 6th floor museum endorcing their lies.

He obviously got paid off and went for the big bucks.Sad that he thinks money is going to buy him happiness.He will find out in the end he is gravely mistaken.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Oct 5, 2013)

LOL.

9/11 Rimjob babbling about "serious."

Now, that's just funny, right there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 5, 2013)

someone farted in here.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 5, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 7, 2013)

still another fart from another agent troll.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 7, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> still another fart from another agent troll.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 7, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> still another fart from another agent troll.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 19, 2013)

two farts in a row form the agent trolls.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Oct 19, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> as all serious researchers here are aware of Gary Mack is a sellout and a traiter to the american people.For years,for  over 3 decades, he USED to be a serious reseacher writing articles and presenting evidence at conferences around the country that Johnson and Nixon had a hand in the assassination and facts that proved the CIA's involvement in it.
> 
> Now however as most researchers know,he is a traiter and sellout and now endorces  the lies of the warren commission that oswald was the lone assassin being the curater of the 6th floor museum endorcing their lies.
> 
> He obviously got paid off and went for the big bucks.Sad that he thinks money is going to buy him happiness.He will find out in the end he is gravely mistaken.




thats what happens when you get too close and 3 men in black have a little talk with you explaining the consequences if you continue on that course.


----------



## Rockland (Oct 19, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > as all serious researchers here are aware of Gary Mack is a sellout and a traiter to the american people.For years,for  over 3 decades, he USED to be a serious reseacher writing articles and presenting evidence at conferences around the country that Johnson and Nixon had a hand in the assassination and facts that proved the CIA's involvement in it.
> ...



"Traiter (sic) and sellout" = "He no longer says what I want him to say!"


----------



## KokomoJojo (Oct 19, 2013)

Rockland said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...




I realize this is way outside your ability to comprehend, but when people originally come out and say something contrary to the government position then later change it to a position that is no longer contrary or makes them look like a liar, that means they have been threatened.

If you dont understand now that it is brought down to the level that a 2 year old can get it I guess we will just have to conclude you od'd on stoopid pills.


----------



## Rockland (Oct 20, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



I'm not the one babbling about "The Official Pentagon Light Pole Mower" and snipers in the sewer while believing tongue-in-cheek remarks, son.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 21, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > as all serious researchers here are aware of Gary Mack is a sellout and a traiter to the american people.For years,for  over 3 decades, he USED to be a serious reseacher writing articles and presenting evidence at conferences around the country that Johnson and Nixon had a hand in the assassination and facts that proved the CIA's involvement in it.
> ...



Indeed,so very true.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 21, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



He smokes too much crack everyday.thats the only explanation that makes any sense why posts like  like this one of yours are too complicated for his warped little brain to comprehend.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZgDZMiVAT0]Articles 33 Conspiracy Theories That Turned Out To Be True, What Every Person Should Know Updat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 9, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Articles 33 Conspiracy Theories That Turned Out To Be True, What Every Person Should Know Updat - YouTube



Looks like a lot of great stuff there.over an hours worth of information.Great to see you have been doing some serious research on this lately.

dont have time to watch the video today but i will thats for sure.thanks for posting it here.appreciate it.

here is some great information how the secret service was complicit in the assassination.This author has researched the secret service angle exhaustively devoting years to it.He knows more about it than any of us.

Vince Palamara: Secret Service-JFK Fact Sheet


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 13, 2013)

againt truthseeker,thanks for posting that video,its just too bad nobody else here will probabably watch it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 16, 2013)

so much for the trolls who have come on here in the past like dawgshit and rat in the ass who insist oswald was the lone assassin.


No Gunman in the Window

A home movie by a spectator, Robert Hughes, showed the easternmost sixthfloor window as the presidents car passed directly underneath, no more than five seconds before the shooting started. The three TSBD employees in the fifthfloor window are clearly visible, but there appears to be noone in the sixthfloor window. Another spectator, Charles Bronson, filmed the window six minutes earlier, at about the time when the motorcade had been due to pass by. Again, the window appears to be empty.

I have seen that photo taken seconds before,during,and after the shooting of the Hughes film and you see three black men in the fifth floor window below oswalds alleged snipers nest,but NOBODY is in the alleged snipers nest,the 6th floor window.that alone clears oswald.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 16, 2013)

matter of fact as you can see from this link yourself,senator richard sprague who served on the house select committe on assassinations,he viewed the photos of the 6th floor window that were taken at the time of the assassination and he himself said he found NOBODY in the alleged 6th floor window.

http://www.ratical.org/ratville/JFK/ToA/ToABkIntro.txt


Now, the most important thing initially that happened in
        finding the photos was discovering a number of photographs-
        -films and still photos--that showed the sixth floor window
        empty with nobody in it.  This is what originally convinced 
        me that we had a different sort of conspiracy going than one
        involving Lee Harvey Oswald, because if he wasn't in the 
        window--and nobody was in the window--then what happened?  
        Who fired the shots?  And where from?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 17, 2013)

this is interesting.i see nobody in the 6th floor window,

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDkgTOMYWa0]JFK Assassination : The Dillard Photos Of The Texas School Book Depository Building - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 17, 2013)

double post.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Nov 17, 2013)

Meanwhile, 9/11 Rimjob is still spewing spittle and making not the first bit of sense.

These Kennedy Conspiracy Cretins are a laugh a minute -- if you bother to try to figure out whatever the fuck they are attempting to grunt out.

9/11 Rimjob, for example, might be one of the ones who believes the driver's hair is a gun!

Bwahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Rockland (Nov 17, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> 9/11 Rimjob, for example, might be one of the ones who believes the driver's hair is a gun!
> 
> Bwahahahahahahahaha!



He does.  

What these granola bars are calling a gun in the Zapruder film, is clearly the top of the front seat passenger's head.  Point this out to them, though, and they come back with "The Zapruder film has been altered, you fool!!!1!!1one!!!"


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Nov 18, 2013)

I didn't know my hair was loaded!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 23, 2013)

3 farts in a row from the agent trolls.


----------



## Rebelitarian (Nov 23, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> Amazing how there are so many american sheople here STILL in denial about this all these years later that there was at least one other shooter involved in the assassination of JFK.
> 
> It was no surprise to see the usual trolls Whitehall,Predfan,rightwinger  and other lone nut theorist trolls  play dodgeball and dodge all the facts and evidence that there was a conspiracy to kill JFK on this thread here
> 
> ...



They'd have taken out Ron Paul too if he wasn't such a public and popular figure.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Nov 25, 2013)

9/11 Rimjob thinks hair is a gun.

His brain is three farts in a row.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 27, 2013)

so much for the lies that oswald killed kennedy.



Read the paragraphs below.These two women Sandra Styles and Victoris Adams went down the stairs from the 4th floor after the shots were fired and according to the warren commissions timeframe,Oswald would had to pass them and they never saw him pass her.they also INSISTED the warren commission altered their testimonys,something they did with MANY witnesses which itself is a crime the commission members should have gone to jail for.

And it was through Lanes book that Barry was introduced to the heroine of the second story he will tell. That second story is about the plight of one of these ordinary people who was swept up by events: Victoria Adams, the notable girl on the stairs. She was an employee who worked in the same building as one Lee Harvey Oswald. The problem caused by her presence is very simple and easily summarized. Adams, along with her friend Sandra Styles, stood on the fourth floor of the Texas School Book Depository at the moment of the murder. She testified to hearing three shots, which from her vantage point appeared to be coming from the right of the building (i.e., from the grassy knoll). She and Styles then ran to the stairs to head down. This was the only set of stairs that went all the way to the top of the building. Both she and her friend took them down to the ground floor. She did not see or hear Oswald. Yet, she should have if he were on the sixth floor traveling downwards. Which is what the Commission said he did after he shot Kennedy.

This is the first problem, in a nutshell. Why did Adams not see a scrambling Oswald, flying down the stairs in pursuit of his Coca-Cola? Because of the Warren Commissions timeline, we know Oswald had to have gone down the stairs during this period in order to be accosted in time by a motorcycle policeman. In addition, as we are later to discover, Adams also reports seeing Jack Ruby on the corner of Houston and Elm, questioning people as though he were a policeman.

From here the parallel stories broaden out. For Barry began to read more books critical of the Commission. And he would then compare what was in these books with the testimony and evidence in the 26 volumes. Like many people before him, he found something rather disturbing: the evidence and testimony did not completely back up the summary conclusions in the Warren Report. The Commission had selectively chosen evidence to make their case. And they had deliberately tried to discredit witnesses and testimony that contradicted their guilty verdict about Oswald. And the witness that they did this to that really kindled Barrys curiosity was Victoria Adams. As the author writes at the end of Chapter 1, What if she was right?

Adams did not find the government eager to hear her story. This is why they badgered her day and night: the FBI, Secret Service, Dallas Police, and the Sheriffs Department. And Victoria noticed something discriminatory about all the attention she was getting: the other witnesses in her office did not receive it, e.g., Sandy Styles who ran down the stairs with her, or Elsie Dorman or Dorothy May Garner who watched the motorcade with her.

The attention didnt stop. In fact, even when she moved to a different address these agents followed her. Even though she had left no forwarding address and her new apartment was not in her name. But they still found her. They followed her when she went to lunch. They followed her when she walked around town. When she sent a letter to a friend in San Francisco describing what she saw and did that day as a witness, the friend never got the letter. The question they posed was always the same: When did you run down the stairs after the shooting?

Then, another odd thing happened. When David Belin and the Warren Commission requested her to testify, it was her alone. Sandra Styles was not with her. In fact, Barry could find no evidence that the Commission questioned Styles at all. Further, during her appearance, Belin had handed her a diagram of the first floor of the Texas School Book Depository, the place where she and Oswald worked at that time. He asked her to point out where she saw two other employees (i.e., William Shelley and Billy Lovelady) when she arrived at the bottom of the stairway. When Barry went to look up this exhibit in the Commission volumesCommission Exhibit 496he discovered something odd. It was not the document in the testimony. It was a copy of the application form Oswald filled out for his job at the Depository.

Further, although Styles did not testify that day, or at all, both Lovelady and Shelley did. And as Barry read their testimony it appeared to him that the Commission was making use of them to discredit Adams. Commission lawyer Joe Ball made sure he asked Shelley when and if he saw Adams after the shooting. And when Barry read Loveladys testimony his mouth flew open. Lovelady brought up Adams name before Ball did! And he called her by her nickname, Vickie. Barry was puzzled as to what prompted this spontaneous reference to Adams. Did Lovelady know in advance that Ball was going to specifically ask about her?

Indeed, when she read her own testimony in the Warren Commissionand the Commissions use of itAdams was startled to find major discrepancies, including the time interval as to when she started down the stairs after she heard the shots. This began for her a lifelong burden of living in the shadows, avoiding any publicity dealing with her testimony or her treatment at the hands of the Commission. When her employer, publishing house Scott Foresman, offered her a chance to transfer out of Dallas to Chicago in 1966, she took it. (p. 35) While there, she actually now began to read the Warren Report. She now noted what they had done with Lovelady and Shelley. This stupefied her. Because she did not recall seeing either man after she and Styles arrived on the first floor. (p. 36)


----------



## daws101 (Nov 27, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> so much for the lies that oswald killed kennedy.
> 
> 
> 
> (p. 36)


someone got a hand job in here


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 27, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> so much for the lies that oswald killed kennedy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Chinese called. They would really like their wall back.

Thankies.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 30, 2013)

two farts in a row from the agent trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 30, 2013)

Rebelitarian said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing how there are so many american sheople here STILL in denial about this all these years later that there was at least one other shooter involved in the assassination of JFK.
> ...



well they would have taken him out if he had had any chance of winning the office of the presidency but whomever they want in office,they always rig it so he gets in.

They came up with new rule changes at the last minute at the RNC convention to make sure he did not get the republican nomination.

since he was never  a threat to become president,they werent worried about Ron Paul.


----------



## pvsi (Nov 30, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> Amazing how there are so many american sheople here STILL in denial about this all these years later that there was at least one other shooter involved in the assassination of JFK.
> 
> It was no surprise to see the usual trolls Whitehall,Predfan,rightwinger  and other lone nut theorist trolls  play dodgeball and dodge all the facts and evidence that there was a conspiracy to kill JFK on this thread here
> 
> ...


I am not an expert on Kennedy Assassination, but I have enough common sense to know that it was not a lone shooter, not some nut case. My basis for this belief is the understanding of Zionist agenda and the things Kennedy said and planned to do while in office. It is acceptable to say those things to get elected, but not to actually do them. I am talking about things like ending government secrecy, ending federal reserve, not listening to the masters etc. 

I believe that today, a real man could not be an American president alone. I know I could never be an American president with a democrat/republican congress as it is or was 5, 10 years ago - I would either start drinking or go nuts and pull out the automatic weapons on  stage in one of the meetings. I really would have no patience to argue or deal with these animals, and I am not saying this because I want any attention from some secret service agency, I am saying this because this is true and that is why I have no plans to be an American president as Obama/Bush/Clinton.


----------



## pvsi (Nov 30, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from the agent trolls.


I hardly argue with people on these forums any more, I sort of came to conclusion that I am living in a world of illusions, and the notion that the world has 7 billion people must be just my imagination, or perhaps the trillions of leaves around me are more intelligent than those people because at least they do not argue against reason. 

I am more interested in uniting the few people like you than educating those who do not want to be educated.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 30, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> Rebelitarian said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



*They came up with new rule changes at the last minute at the RNC convention to make sure he did not get the republican nomination.*

Changing the rules didn't prevent him from getting the nomination.
How many states did he win?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 30, 2013)

at 6:48 pm,someone farted in here.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 30, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> at 6:48 pm,someone farted in here.



It was 4:48.


----------



## pvsi (Nov 30, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> at 6:48 pm,someone farted in here.


It is only 6:37 here right now, but I've been farting earlier this morning. how did you know?


----------



## pvsi (Nov 30, 2013)

I am beyond arguing with people who believe Ron Paul would not have beaten any idiot of the establishment media if he was presented as an equal contender on election day - 
Any person who has logic and some curiosity can go to Google trends, type in a name Ron Paul, their own favorite candidate, and see the difference between public demand search and the media coverage of the candidates, and everything becomes clear. but the imbeciles in the political world are either paid, brain dead and out of work, retired citizens, kids or other way mentally special people.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 30, 2013)

pvsi said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > two farts in a row from the agent trolls.
> ...


another classic conspiracy theorist dodge.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 30, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Rebelitarian said:
> ...


He did not win any states


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 30, 2013)

daws101 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Yes and nothing they did at the convention would have changed that.
He's nuttier than squirrel poop.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 30, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 30, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Somebody said poop in here. 

It happened at 06:49 PM.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Nov 30, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> at 6:48 pm,someone farted in here.



Time stamp says 5:55.


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 30, 2013)

<blinking and blinking>


----------



## pvsi (Dec 1, 2013)

daws101 said:


> pvsi said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


If you have a question I will be happy to answer if I can.


----------



## daws101 (Dec 1, 2013)

pvsi said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > pvsi said:
> ...


you already have...thanks!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 1, 2013)

someone farted in here. wow there were actually 6 farts in a row from the agent trolls after your last post on the previous page PVSI.


----------



## daws101 (Dec 1, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here. wow there were actually 6 farts in a row from the agent trolls after your last post on the previous page PVSI.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 1, 2013)

pvsi said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > two farts in a row from the agent trolls.
> ...



Trust me the ones that keep coming back and endoring the lies of the warren commission that oswald did it are government agent trolls that have penetrated this site to try and derail any kind of truth discussion about government corruption going on.

 the farts jokes are the only comment they are worthy of cause they are just here to try and  waste your time.those 6 agents that farted after your last post,you would be wise to do what i have done with them.I put them on ignore years ago. anything that proves them wrong they ignore and you just end up repeating yourself over and over and over again.


----------



## daws101 (Dec 1, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> pvsi said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


you're lying, you've put no one on ignore.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 1, 2013)

still another fart from you dawgshit.


----------



## daws101 (Dec 1, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> still another fart from you dawgshit.


you've just proven my point......


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 1, 2013)

pvsi said:


> I am beyond arguing with people who believe Ron Paul would not have beaten any idiot of the establishment media if he was presented as an equal contender on election day -
> Any person who has logic and some curiosity can go to Google trends, type in a name Ron Paul, their own favorite candidate, and see the difference between public demand search and the media coverage of the candidates, and everything becomes clear. but the imbeciles in the political world are either paid, brain dead and out of work, retired citizens, kids or other way mentally special people.





stands up and gives standing ovation. you hit the nail right on the head,could not have said it better myself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 1, 2013)

pvsi said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > pvsi said:
> ...



your wasting your time with agent dawgshit and those other agent trolls on the previous page.agent dawgshit goes around saying he has debunked things like this when in fact he evades facts all the time and changes the subject wheh he is cornered. as you can see here.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/285978-kennedy-assassination-question-11.html

anyone who thinks oswald shot kennedy is a complete idiot or a disinformation agent troll like rightwinger.The facts are overwhelming that oswald was innocent and there were many forces behind his assassination.these are the facts the lone nut theorists cant get around that exonerate oswald and prove he was innocent and there was a conspiracy that nobody has ever been able to debunk.

cause again,like i said,not ONE SINGLE lone nut theorist has even attempted to debunk these facts below.all they say is they believe oswald did it without showing any evidence that supports their belief that hasnt been shreadded to pieces.Here again are the facts below that prove there was a conspiracy and oswald was innocent that the lone nut theorists all refuse to address cause they know they cant counter them.


1.no your just afraid of the truth, been brainwashed by our corrupt school system and only see what you WANT to see which is why you will ignore all these facts as we both know.there were many people who came forward who gave versions different than the governments who wound up dying in mysterious deaths.

2.some witnesses to the tippet shooting reported seeing TWO men fire at tippet and their descriptions did not fit oswald.neither did the descrptions of the few witnesses who said they saw oswald in the 6th floor window.matter of fact,a film taken of the event that was focused on the 6th floor window,shows TWO figures moving around.

3.oswald was sure nonchalent about getting in position and getting up there to shoot the president in the fact that his limo was suppose to arrive at 12:20 where a witness in the book depository said she saw oswald at 12:25 in the second floor room drinking a coke and the limo was running late and did not arrive till 12:30 TEN MINUTES LATE!!. so oswald is all of a sudden a psychic and knows Jfk is going to run late all of a sudden? your funny.

4.witnesses claimed the warren commission altered many of their testimonys,a crime itself that the commission members should have all gone to jail for:yep,no conspiracy there.
the most important one they altered was sandra stiles and another girl who gave testimony they were walking down the stairs in the same timeframe the commission said oswald went down the stairs.in later years after refusing to admit their time frame was wrong,they received harrassment by the police and eventually changed their names and address to get away from that harrassment.

6.witnesses that were there that day have come forward years later identifying themselves in the photos that they were there that day saying they saw a rifleman behind the picket fence.they kept quiet because of all the people who started dying who gave versions different than the governments.they are old and no longer afraid of them anymore and they are talking.Plus Grodens book THE KILLING OF A PRESIDENT indeed shows a pic of a rifleman behind the picket fence.you cant find it on the computer but its in that book.

7.many photographer experts have concluded the zapruder film has been altered which is why you dont see Greer the driver who had connections to to the CIA,turn around and fire the fatal head shot to the head. some of the surgeons said that the bullet that killed him came from a HANDGUN shot at close range so the driver indeed did it.the man behind the picket fence was a diversion to get everyones attention away from him.

8.they have also concluded the autopsy photos were altered as well.

9 at least two days before the assassination,Rose Cheramie,a lady whom a highway police officer found off to the side of the highway dumped from a car in Lousiana,was taken into a hospital and told the doctors while she was still awake before they sedated her,that there was a plot of MEN traveling to dallas to kill Kennedy.the doctors did not take her seriously since they found her to be on drugs but after the assassination,they then took her serious and notified the dallas police and of course she later on died mysteriously after that.How conveinient for the warren commission,yep no conspiracy there.

10.all the dallas doctors said the head wound and neck wound were both ENTRANCE wounds.

11.you clearly dont know anything at all about the laws of physics since a persons head goes FORWARD if shot from behind.Not ony have many people come on before and posted in the JFK section saying they are hunters and have never seen an animals head go backwards when shot from behind,but an experienced sniper from vietnam who had several DOZEN of sniper kills and was one of the most highly decorated,wrote a book about it as well saying he has never seen a mans head go backwards after shooting them from behind.

12.oh and this photo clearly shows this marine sniper and myself unlike you people who are in denial and have been brainwashed by the media,know what we are talking about in the fact his head is going forward after being shot from behind as well.the proof is in the pudding.

http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/a...GIFSoupcom.gif


13.finally, the hughes film which was taken in dealy plaza by cant remember his first name but last name was Hughes,his film was focused on the alleged 6th floow window and close up photos that have been shown at seminars in dallas over the years show closeups taken seconds before,during,and after the shooting and there is NOBODY in that window!!!!!!


Now if you were saying he was PART of a conspiracy,you would have a case because of these facts below of unnaccountable bullets found at the scene and photographed but as I just proved,that falls apart as well cause of the testimony of the two ladies going down the stairs in the same timeframe the warren commission said oswald went down.

14.these are the facts you cant get around that there WAS a conspiracy.

love the logic of the lone nut theorists.the warren commission was so biased of an investigation its a sick joke It doesnt even touch on many key facts such as several of the witnesses testimony were altered by the warren commission,itself an illegal act,or the many unnaccountable bullets found that day like an entrance shot to the windshield that forensic officers said was an indeed an entrance shot,or the bullet photographed in the doorframe,or the one on the curb that was replaced two days later and plastered over with,or the one on the street marked by an officer,and the one in the street sign seen in the zapruder film that witnesses saw which was taken down and replaced a day later, or the one where a police officer is seen picking it up one off the grass and putting it in his pocket and walking away with it illegally removing evidence

and according to two women, they altered the testimony of two theirs of having gone down the same stairway the warren commission said oswald went down during the same timeframe.altering their timeframe they gave.

again they altered many witnesses testimony.a crime itself.

you all are also ignorant of the testimony of Rose Cherimae, whom you see in the beginning of the film JFK she was a woman found on the side of a highway in Louisiana by a highway patrol officer who was taken to a hospital and told doctors a couple days before the assassination that there was a plot to kill kennedy.that there were MEN traveling to dallas to kill kennedy.they did not take her serious at first because she was found to be on drugs, but after the assassination,they then took her seriously and called the dallas police,and how conveinent for the government that she ended up dying mysteriously after that.

many witnesses who came forward and gave testimony that did not fit the governments version of events ended up dying mysteriously.in fact,some witnesses kept quiet for many years because they were afraid of winding up as mysterious deaths if they camer forward and talked about a gunman they saw firing a rifle behind the picket fence.Now they are old and close to death so they dont care anymore and are no longer afraid.

you lone nut theorists have no answers for any of these facts.
no surprise that not ONE lone nut theorist has any answers or rebuttals to these facts that there was a conspiracy and oswald was innocent.like clockwork. 
__________________
notice how dawgshits rebuttals to all those facts I listed was ONE WORD? he really showed me and put me in my place there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 1, 2013)

pvsi said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > pvsi said:
> ...



Hey PVSI,have you head this story before? It blows up the lies of the warren commission that oswald was the lone assassin.How convenient for the government she died before the Garrison trial took place huh?


Rose Cheramie: How She Predicted the JFK Assassination

By Jim DiEugenio
On November 20, 1963, Lt. Francis Fruge of the Louisiana State Police received a phone call from Moosa Memorial Hospital in Eunice. A Mrs. Louise Guillory, the hospital administrator told him that there was an accident victim in the emergency ward. Guillory knew that Fruge worked the narcotics detail and she felt that the woman was under the influence of drugs.

Fruge immediately left for the hospital. When he got there he encountered a middle-aged white female sitting down in the waiting room outside emergency. There were no serious injuries; only bruises and abrasions. She was only partly coherent. But Moosa was a private hospital and since the woman seemed bereft of funds, Guillory had called Fruge to see what he could do to help. The woman identified herself to Fruge as Rose Cheramie.

Fruge had no choice at the time except to place Cheramie in the Eunice City Jail. He then went out to attend the Eunice Police Departments Annual Ball. About an hour later a police officer came over to the function and told Fruge that Cheramie was undergoing withdrawal symptoms. Fruge came back and, after recognizing the condition, called a local doctor, Dr. Derouin, from the coroners office. Derouin administered a sedative via syringe to calm her down. The doctor then suggested that she be removed from the jail and taken to the state facility in Jackson. After Fruge agreed, Derouin called the facility at about midnight on the 20th and made arrangements for her delivery there. Afterwards, Fruge called Charity Hospital in Lafayette and ordered an ambulance for the transport to the hospital.

Fruge accompanied Cheramie to the hospital. And, according to his House Select Committee deposition, it was at this point that Rose began to relate her fascinating and astonishing tale. Calmed by the sedative, and according to Fruge, quite lucid, she began to respond to some routine questions with some quite unusual answers. She told him that she was en route from Florida to Dallas with two men who looked Cuban or Italian. The men told her that they were going to kill the president in Dallas in just a few days. Cheramie herself was not part of the plot but apparently the men were also part of a large dope ring with Rose since Cheramies function was as a courier of funds for heroin which was to be dropped off to her by a seaman coming into the port of Galveston. She was to pick up the money for the drugs from a man who was holding her child. It seemed a quite intricate dope ring since she was then to transport the heroin to Mexico. The two men were supposed to accompany her to Mexico but the whole transaction got short-circuited on Highway 190 near Eunice. In the confines of a seedy bar called the Silver Slipper Lounge, Cheramies two friends were met by a third party. Rose left with the two men she came with. But a short distance away from the bar, an argument apparently ensued. And although some have written that she was thrown out of the vehicle and hit by an oncoming car, according to Fruge, Rose said that the argument took place inside the Silver Slipper, and that the two men and the manager, Mac Manual, threw her out. While hitchhiking on the 190, she was hit by a car driven by one Frank Odom. It was Odom who then delivered her to Moosa. As Fruge so memorably recalled to Jonathan Blackmer of the HSCA, Cheramie summed up her itinerary in Dallas in the following manner: "She said she was going to, number one, pick up some money, pick up her baby, and to kill Kennedy." (p. 9 of Fruges 4/18/78 deposition)

At the hospital, Cheramie again predicted the assassination. On November 22nd, several nurses were watching television with Cheramie. According to these witnesses, "during the telecast moments before Kennedy was shot Rose Cheramie stated to them, This is when it is going to happen and at that moment Kennedy was assassinated. The nurses, in turn, told others of Cheramies prognostication." (Memo of Frank Meloche to Louis Ivon, 5/22/67. Although the Dallas motorcade was not broadcast live on the major networks, the nurses were likely referring to the spot reports that circulated through local channels in the vicinity of the trip. Of course, the assassination itself was reported on by network television almost immediately after it happened.) Further, according to a psychiatrist there, Dr. Victor Weiss, Rose "told him that she knew both Ruby and Oswald and had seen them sitting together on occasions at Rubys club." (Ibid., 3/13/67) In fact, Fruge later confirmed the fact that she had worked as a stripper for Ruby. (Louisiana State Police report of 4/4/67.)

Fruge had discounted Cheramies earlier comments to him as drug-induced delusions. Or, as he said to Blackmer, "When she came out with the Kennedy business, I just said, wait a minute, wait a minute, something wrong here somewhere." (Fruge, HSCA deposition, p. 9) He further described her in this manner: 

Now, bear in mind that she talked: shed talk for awhile, looks like the shots would have effect on her again and shed go in, you know, shed just get numb, and after awhile shed just start talking again. (Ibid.) 

But apparently, at the time of the assassination Cheramie appeared fine. The word spread throughout the hospital that she had predicted Kennedys murder in advance. Dr. Wayne Owen, who had been interning from LSU at the time, later told the Madison Capital Times that he and other interns were told of the plot in advance of the assassination. Amazingly, Cheramie even predicted the role of her former boss Jack Ruby because Owen was quoted as saying that one of the interns was told "that one of the men involved in the plot was a man named Jack Rubinstein." (2/11/68) Owen said that they shrugged it off at the time. But when they learned that Rubinstein was Ruby they grew quite concerned. "We were all assured that something would be done about it by the FBI or someone. Yet we never heard anything." (Ibid.) In fact, Cheramies association with Ruby was also revealed to Dr. Weiss. For in an interview with him after the assassination, Rose revealed that she had worked as a drug courier for Jack Ruby. (Memo of Frank Meloche to Jim Garrison, 2/23/67) In the same memo, there is further elaboration on this important point: 

I believe she also mentioned that she worked in the night club for Ruby and that she was forced to go to Florida with another man whom she did not name to pick up a shipment of dope to take back to Dallas, that she didnt want to do this thing but she had a young child and that they would hurt her child if she didnt. 

These comments are, of course, very revealing about Rubys role in both an intricate drug smuggling scheme and, at the least, his probable acquaintance with men who either had knowledge of, or were actually involved in, the assassination. This is a major point in this story which we will return to later.

Although Fruge had discounted the Cheramie story on November 20th, the events of the 22nd made him a believer. Right after JFKs murder, Fruge "called that hospital up in Jackson and told them by no way in the world to turn her loose until I could get my hands on her." (Fruges HSCA deposition, p. 12.) So on November 25th, Fruge journeyed up to Jackson again to talk to Cheramie. This time he conducted a much more in-depth interview. Fruge found out that Cheramie had been traveling with the two men from Miami. He also found that the men seemed to be a part of the conspiracy rather than to be just aware of it. After the assassination, they were supposed to stop by a home in Dallas to pick up both around eight thousand dollars plus Roses baby. From there Cheramie was supposed to check into the Rice Hotel in Houston under an assumed name. Houston is in close proximity to Galveston, the town from which the drugs were coming in from. From Houston, once the transaction was completed, the trio were headed for Mexico.

How reliable a witness was Cheramie? Extermely. Fruge decided to have the drug deal aspect of her story checked out by the state troopers and U. S. Customs. The officers confirmed the name of the seaman on board the correct ship coming into Galveston. The Customs people checked the Rice Hotel and the reservations had been made for her under an assumed name. The contact who had the money and her baby was checked and his name showed that he was an underworld, suspected narcotics dealer. Fruge checked Cheramies baggage and found that one box had baby clothes and shoes inside.

Fruge flew Cheramie from Louisiana to Houston on Tuesday, the 26th. In the back seat of the small Sesna 180, a newspaper was lying between them. One of the headlines read to the effect that "investigators or something had not been able to establish a relationship between Jack Ruby and Lee Harvey Oswald." (Fruges HSCA deposition p. 19) When Cheramie read this headline, she started to giggle. She then added, "Them two queer sons-of-a-bitches. Theyve been shacking up for years." (Ibid.) She added that she knew this to be true from her experience of working for Ruby. Fruge then had his superior call up Captain Will Fritz of the Dallas Police to relay what an important witness Cheramie could be in his investigation. Fruge related what followed next: 

Colonel Morgan called Captain Fritz up from Dallas and told him what we had, the information that we had, that we had a person that had given us this information. And of course there again it was an old friend, and there was a little conversation. But anyway, when Colonel Morgan hung up, he turned around and told us they dont want her. Theyre not interested. 

Fruge then asked Cheramie if she wished to try telling her tale to the FBI. She declined. She did not wish to involve herself further. With this, the Cheramie investigation was now halted. Rose was released and Fruge went back to Louisiana. So, just four days after the assassination, with an extremely and provably credible witness alive, with her potentially explosive testimony able to be checked out, the Cheramie testimony was now escorted out to pasture. Eyewitness testimony that Ruby knew Oswald, that Ruby was somehow involved in an international drug circle, that two Latins were aware of and perhaps involved in a plot to kill Kennedy, and that Ruby probably knew the men; this incredible leadthe type investigators pine forwas being shunted aside by Fritz. It would stay offstage until Jim Garrison began to poke into the Kennedy case years later. 

...

The rest of this article can be found in The Assassinations, edited by Jim DiEugenio and Lisa Pease.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

All materials within Copyright © 2000 to CTKA. Do not republish or copy this material in any form, electronic or otherwise, without written permission from CTKA.


----------



## daws101 (Dec 2, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> pvsi said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


hey hand job you forgot the word I said.

and as usual, Lisa Pease&#8217;s only fallback source in her vain attempts to substantiate anything she writes is James DiEugenio, whom she seems to always regard as unassailable. Together, nothing that these two write can ever be challenged or debated &#8211; without one of them launching some kind of personal diatribe against anyone who challenges it, establishing a different opinion. Indeed, during his last appearance on Len Osanic&#8217;s "Black Op Radio" program (June 28, 2012), DiEugenio gushes over &#8220;Lisa Pease&#8217;s wonderful &#8211; and I really think it&#8217;s a really wonderful piece of work . . . because it&#8217;s done in her usual very intelligent, very elegant, very incisive kind of a style.  And I&#8217;m going to be doing Part II to which I am actually working on right now . . .&#8221;   We wait with bated breath.
http://jamesfetzer.blogspot.com/2012/07/marys-mosaic-autodafe-of-lisa-pease-and.html


----------



## daws101 (Dec 2, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> pvsi said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



the above warning proves handjob's  idiocy!


----------



## mskafka (Dec 2, 2013)

The most important thing to me, is WHY.  JFK had so many enemies when he was assassinated....that a conspiracy was behind it, is probable, not possible.  I don't care if there were 10 assassins in Dealey; look at the number of potential suspects.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 2, 2013)

daws101 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > pvsi said:
> ...



Right you are.


----------



## pvsi (Dec 2, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here. wow there were actually 6 farts in a row from the agent trolls after your last post on the previous page PVSI.


I am known to attract trolls.


----------



## pvsi (Dec 2, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> pvsi said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


I hear you loud and clear. I did not pay attention to their posts, but I trust you because you are a reliable source. there are certain things I look for in posts, there has to be a system to filter out the garbage. I noticed it back in 2000. a lot of them even copy/paste true stories, conspiracies that are actually true, and pose as real independents. so my solution to this is one and only, as I describe well in pvsi.net biggest criminals:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVuKdd8nsi8]society and people are not stupid they just like you do not know where to turn for a solution - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rockland (Dec 3, 2013)

pvsi said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Trust me the ones that keep coming back and endoring the lies of the warren commission that oswald did it are government agent trolls that have penetrated this site to try and derail any kind of truth discussion about government corruption going on.
> ...


----------



## candycorn (Dec 3, 2013)

daws101 said:


> American Communist said:
> 
> 
> > Let's say that was the correct trajectory, then why was the bullet *still* in pristine condition after having gone through *two* people?
> ...



#DAYUM...

Talk about dismissing the retard.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 4, 2013)

two farts in a row from the agent trolls.


----------



## daws101 (Dec 4, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


>


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 4, 2013)

mskafka said:


> The most important thing to me, is WHY.  JFK had so many enemies when he was assassinated....that a conspiracy was behind it, is probable, not possible.  I don't care if there were 10 assassins in Dealey; look at the number of potential suspects.



the thing that proves the warren commission investigation to be such a joke is that Lyndon Johnson appointed the members himself for the investigation and it was done shortly after congress had been raising hell to have an independent investigation into it.So he was able to effectively thrwart and shut down one before it ever got started.

The investigation was such a joke because Johnson had more to gain by the assassination than anybody so he should have been investigated as a PRIME suspect. But when you got the power to appoint the members of an investigation team yourself,you pretty much have the power to thrwart any kind of serious investigation.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 4, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> pvsi said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Hey PVSI,you never answered this question on had you heard about this story?


----------



## daws101 (Dec 4, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > pvsi said:
> ...


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## IlarMeilyr (Dec 5, 2013)

Just a public service reminder.

The thread headline claims:  "Even the government itself admitted in the 70's there was a conspiracy to kill JFK."

the thread headline is a lie.

The government never "Admitted' or even claimed any such thing.

ONE stinking House "Select" Committee issued a majority report of its ridiculous "finding."

*That* does not constitute the "government."

The balance of this thread remains equally lacking in merit.  This is, of course, not surprising since the OP was authored by one of USMB's renowned mental pygmies, 9/11 Rimjob.  The lad sniffs farts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 6, 2013)

still another fart from you Liar ability.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Dec 6, 2013)

See?

I TOLD ya all that 9/11 Rimjob sniffs farts.  

When in a pinch (i.e., all alone as he frequently is), Rimjob will even sniff his own farts:


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 12, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> 
> Inside Job, why even notice Ilar Liar's postings?
> 
> ...



good point.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Dec 12, 2013)

noman gives "advice" to the mental maggot, 9/11 Rimjob.



Meanwhile, neither of them has the brains or integrity to admit that the thread headline is a flat out lie.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 12, 2013)

someone farted in here.


----------



## daws101 (Dec 12, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.


handjob can always be counted on to provide classy retorts!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 13, 2013)

someone farted in here.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 13, 2013)

American Communist said:


> The best part of that "Kennedy Assassination Investigation" was the Magic Bullet theory. You gotta' be either Retarded or in Complete Denial to believe THAT story.



All true except that the magic bulle theory was dreamed up by conspiracy theorists and they are the only ones who believe such nonsense.

The investigation never found any evidence of such a bullet.
Nor did they mention such a bullet or describe such a bullet.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 13, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> American Communist said:
> 
> 
> > Let's say that was the correct trajectory, then why was the bullet *still* in pristine condition after having gone through *two* people?
> ...



The bullet was found on Connally's gurney not JFK's and in fact he had a better shot as the limo was on Elm street.

You always post proven lies then evade facts when they are presented to you proving you wrong.

The tree did not obstruct his view .


----------



## daws101 (Dec 13, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/PZRUNYZY71g]JFK Assassination Magic Bullet Test (Part 2) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 14, 2013)

3 more  farts in a row from the paid trolls.


----------



## dcraelin (Dec 14, 2013)

Soupnazi630 said:


> American Communist said:
> 
> 
> > The best part of that "Kennedy Assassination Investigation" was the Magic Bullet theory. You gotta' be either Retarded or in Complete Denial to believe THAT story.
> ...



seems to me I read once that the magic bullet ended up on the wrong cart in the hospital. If so, thats the real magic in it. Dont think posner or bugliosi has dealt with that.

new book out by a Lance Dehaven-Smith about conspiracy theorys that might be interesting.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Dec 14, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> 3 more  farts in a row from the paid trolls.



To post the endlessly retarded crap you post, Rimjob, you'd almost have to be paid.  But nothing you post is worth anything.  So that makes very little sense.  Like you.  No sense.


----------



## mskafka (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm not sure whether or not this has already been posted:

Report of the Select Committee on Assassinations of the U.S. House of Representatives
Summary of Findings and Recommendations
Summary of Findings (from the National Archives)

1) Under 1:2-2---"Scientific acoustical evidence establishes a high probability that two gunmen fired at President John F. Kennedy. Other scientific evidence does not preclude the possibility of two gunmen firing at the President. Scientific evidence negates some specific conspiracy allegations."

2) "3. The committee believes, on the basis of the evidence available to it, that President John F. Kennedy was probably assassinated as a result of a conspiracy. The committee is unable to identify the other gunman or the extent of the conspiracy."

Whether Oswald acted alone or not, is irrelevant.  The motive, is what is relevant. 

Namaste


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> 3 more  farts in a row from the paid trolls.



Nope only one from you.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 14, 2013)

dcraelin said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > American Communist said:
> ...



It was on Connally's stretcher.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 14, 2013)

Soupnazi630 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > American Communist said:
> ...



It was November...leaves gone...seems pretty easy to understand.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2013)

mskafka said:


> I'm not sure whether or not this has already been posted:
> 
> Report of the Select Committee on Assassinations of the U.S. House of Representatives
> Summary of Findings and Recommendations
> ...



Yes it has been posted and done to death.

The House Select committee was a temporary committee with a limited budget and limited time to operate.

This acoustic evidence was admitted at the eleventh hour of the committee shortly before it adjourned. Therefore it could not be properly debated. Only after the Committee adjourned was it discovered that this evidence was wrong simply because it was not recorded in Dealey plaza but actually at Parkland memorial hospital.

This was the only piece of evidence on which they based their finding of a probable conspiracy. Since it was wrong so is their finding..

The motive is not very relevant in this or any other murder case or investigation.

Like many victims Kennedy had many many enemies and all of them had motive ( including Oswald ). What is relevant is the evidence and no credible evidence supports a conspiracy.


----------



## mskafka (Dec 15, 2013)

Soupnazi630 said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure whether or not this has already been posted:
> ...



Okay.


----------



## mskafka (Dec 15, 2013)

> The motive is not very relevant in this or any other murder case or investigation.



Now I've heard it all.  You should probably rethink that statement.


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 15, 2013)

Soupnazi630 said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure whether or not this has already been posted:
> ...



Where do you come up with these fairy tales?

Hey Einstein, PLEASE provide 'the 'motive' for someone to show up at the Soviet Embassy in Mexico City posing as Lee Harvey Oswald less than two months before the assassination?

The Mexico City Tapes

At 10 AM on the morning following the Kennedy assassination, President Lyndon Johnson and FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover discussed the state of the case over the telephone. In response to LBJ's question about "the visit to the Soviet Embassy in September," Hoover replied:

_"No, thats one angle thats very confusing, for this reasonwe have up here the tape and the photograph of the man who was at the Soviet embassy, using Oswalds name. That picture and the tape do not correspond to this mans voice, nor to his appearance. In other words, it appears that there is a second person who was at the Soviet embassy down there."_

This message was conveyed later the same day in writing, in a memo from Hoover to the White House and the Secret Service Chief. Did this amazing discovery of an Oswald imposter, caught on tapped phone lines, launch the greatest manhunt in history? No, instead within 48 hours the entire story had been buried. The tape of the Johnson-Hoover call quoted from above has itself been erased; only a contemporaneous transcript remains.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 15, 2013)

mskafka said:


> > The motive is not very relevant in this or any other murder case or investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I've heard it all.  You should probably rethink that statement.


----------



## mskafka (Dec 15, 2013)

One of Gerald Posner's disciples.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2013)

mskafka said:


> > The motive is not very relevant in this or any other murder case or investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I've heard it all.  You should probably rethink that statement.



If this is a surprise you should rethink what you know about crime.

I do not need to re-think it my statemnet is quite accurate.

If one needs to solve a murder case motive will not be terribly important.

Once again when a person is murdered it is NORMAL for there to be multiple people who had motive to murder him. Therefroe what has studying the motive gotten you? A list.

It does not help you to narrow down the list because everyone on it has motive.

One motive is never greater than anothe rmotive either. In fact in murder it is common for the weakest or sillyest or strangest motive to be the one which drove the criminals to commit murder.

What is relevant is the evidence which tells us who committed the crime. The why is not nearly as important.

In of JFK the list of people with motive is a library of phone books. He was the president and like all presidents he made many enemies. Virtually anyone in the country who voted republican had a motive to shoot him. Oswald had motive as well.

In the end what does matter is that all of the evidence shows Oswald acted alone.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...



Those were facts not fairy tales and no one went to mexico posing as Oswald he went himself.

The reason it appears to be more than one man is that the CIA was asked on the day of the assassination to present their photographs of Oswald at the CUban embassy.

The problem was that they did not know what he looked like his pictrure was not yet all over the papers.

Therefore they checked their records and found out WHEN he went to the embassy and pulled some photographs from a file which were taken at that time.

They then presented a picture of someone they assumed was Oswald.

It was nothing more than beauracratic error.

And it does not address in any way the facts that I posted which you call fairy tales.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2013)

mskafka said:


> One of Gerald Posner's disciples.



One of Oliver Stone's acolytes


----------



## candycorn (Dec 15, 2013)

Soupnazi630 said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > > The motive is not very relevant in this or any other murder case or investigation.
> ...



_Yeah but..._

I was just getting you ready for the retort that is sure to come.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 15, 2013)

Over 50 farts in a row from the sooper-sekret paid agent shill troll dupes since my last post here.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Over 50 farts in a row from the sooper-sekret paid agent shill troll dupes since my last post here.



Only from you


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 15, 2013)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



False. And you need to stop emoting and provide links to back up your false claims. And you need to get up to date...

Oswald, the CIA, and Mexico City

It was 1993, the 30th anniversary of the Kennedy assassination, when FRONTLINE first aired its documentary, Who Was Lee Harvey Oswald? In that program FRONTLINE concluded, What now seems certain is that the CIA is still covering up its contact with Lee Harvey Oswald.

Now, 10 years later, much material has been made available to the American public which sheds light on what the CIA had been hiding for 40 years. This new information is the result of the U.S. Congress passing the 1993 JFK Records Act, which mandated the full release of all government files relating to the assassination of President Kennedy and created a civilian Assassination Records Review Board to oversee this process. By the time the Boards work was completed in the late 1990s, 6 million pages of documents had been made available to the public in the National Archives.

Arguably, the most startling information so far brought to light by the release of these intelligence records is the CIA cover-up relating to Oswalds visit to Mexico City.

Oswald was in Mexico City in late September and early October of 1963. During his one-week stay, he tried to obtain visas from the Cuban consulate and Soviet embassy. But intelligence documents released in 1999 establish that, after Oswald failed to get the visas, CIA intercepts showed that someone impersonated Oswald in phone calls made to the Soviet embassy and the Cuban consulate and linked Oswald to a known KGB assassin  Valery Kostikov  whom the CIA and FBI had been following for over a year.

The news of this impersonation and the link to Kostikov, learned within hours of President Kennedys assassination, electrified top government and intelligence officials and dominated their discussion in the immediate weeks following the assassination. It also became during the next 40 years one of the CIAs most closely guarded secrets on the Oswald case.

Oswald, the CIA, and Mexico City | Who Was Lee Harvey Oswald? | FRONTLINE


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



What I stated is absolute fact not false had you botherred to read the Warren Commission report you might learn a few things which is where the facts I posted  come from.

Bo not tell others to post links when you only post links which lead to others opinion.

The facts and opinion are two different things and none of the OPINIONS which you post are even related to the FACTS which I posted.

The false claim of an Oswald double was debunked decades ago there is no document or recording of a double only beauracratic errors of people in the government who thought they had recordings of Oswald with no basis for comparison.

Those are facts deal with it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 15, 2013)

at 2:39 pm today someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 15, 2013)

SIX farts in a row let out from from the government agent paid trolls today after mskafka's post today. Their handlers are obviously worried these facts are getting out that oswald is innocent.

No surprise whatsoever though.True to form like i predicted,i knew in the month of november when threads liek this started getting created,the government would get worried and send their paid trolls here to troll these threads to derail any truth discussion taken place about the jfk assassassination.

Like clockwork,these agent trolls are so easy to predict.they came out in droves just like i predicted they would 3 months ago.

must suck being a paid troll when they are so easy to predict. back in the summertime,very few trolls were patroling this thread,just the normal rat in the ass and dawgshit,since november,they came out in a swarm  just like i called it back last summer. so easy are you agents to predict.pitiful.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Over 50 farts in a row from the sooper-sekret paid agent shill troll dupes since my last post here.





9/11 inside job said:


> SIX farts in a row let out from from the government agent paid trolls today after mskafka's post today.



Hey look everyone. 9/11 Rimjob just couldn't wait to copycat my post.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> at 2:39 pm today someone farted in here.



Thats you


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 15, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> SIX farts in a row let out from from the government agent paid trolls today after mskafka's post today. Their handlers are obviously worried these facts are getting out that oswald is innocent.
> 
> No surprise whatsoever though.True to form like i predicted,i knew in the month of november when threads liek this started getting created,the government would get worried and send their paid trolls here to troll these threads to derail any truth discussion taken place about the jfk assassassination.
> 
> ...



There are no facts proving he is innocent which is why you play your games rather than trying to post a fact.

The facts prove you wrong and you behave childishly.


----------



## mskafka (Dec 15, 2013)

Soupnazi630 said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > One of Gerald Posner's disciples.
> ...



Guy, you are SOOO far away.  It's an okay movie, but it has many missing pieces.  Paraphrasing, from someone:  "Communism, was blown up to be much more, than it actually was in reality."  Reality is MUCH stranger than fiction.  

Believest thou this, sir.


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 16, 2013)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



You can throw all the bluster you want at me, but you are talking to someone who knows 1,000 times more about this issue than you do. I will not back down and I will not let your lies pass as facts. And if you are going to 'claim' you are stating facts, you have to back up your claims with links.

I didn't post opinion. It is backed up by declassified government files and the FBI Director. You have to be a fool to bring up the biggest fairy tales as your proof...the Warren Commission.

FBI Director J Edgar Hoover:

"No, thats one angle thats very confusing, for this reasonwe have up here the tape and the photograph of the man who was at the Soviet embassy, using Oswalds name. That picture and the tape do not correspond to this mans voice, nor to his appearance. In other words, it appears that there is a second person who was at the Soviet embassy down there."


----------



## daws101 (Dec 16, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


the many faces of Oswald was misdirection that backfired imo...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 16, 2013)

mskafka said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...



I love how the agent NAZI troll likes to act like stone is the only one out there saying there was a conspiracy ingoring facts that there were MANY researchers that were pioneers way back in the mid 60's whos earlier worked exposed the lies of the warren commission.

By the way dont waste your time on this government agent hack soupnazi.this paid shill goes around to message boards everywhere posting his lies and bullshit about oswald being the lone assassin.

He is just seeking attention,best to do what i did with him years ago,put him on your ignore list and watch him make a fool out of himself talking to himself actually addressing you believing you read his rants and ramblings. how sad and pathetic he  is .

when someone here tells me they have put me on THEIR ignore list,"which a few of them have done." I dont keep replying back to their posts addressing them as though they are reading them like this idiot retard does." man his life is so sad and pathetic the way he is so desperate for attention from me addressing them all the time in the FIRST person." thats how these government agents operate.they are so wacked out for attention they talk to themselves.

This paid troll ignores facts that stone did what the warren commission never did,researched the case for YEARS before making the film.He poured over hundreds of thousands of documents form the case and thats what the film is based on. He obtained those documents from a reseacher who lived in dallas for over 30 before he died in the mid 90's who had devoted his life to the jfk assassination.

stones film wasnt accurate down to the wire,but it was 100 times closer to the truth on what actually REALLY happend than what the warren commission said.

there are only a few things that are not accurate in the film like there was never a a david logan played by kevin bacon for instance.

His character was a composite combination of 3 different characters actually and Garrsion never met with fletcher prouty who is the character x portrayed in the movie.

they never met during the time garrison was doing his investigation,however they DID correspond with each over the years after the trial though through letters.They finally met each ther during the filming for the movie.Prouty was a consultant for stone on the movie.

matter of fact at a dallas conference i was at once there was this person in the audience that asked the researcher in texas how accurate the film was and he said about 95%.

matter of that the diologue in the movie where Garrisons wife says to him-"you know,sometimes i think you care more about john kennedy than you do about your family and what goes on in this household" that wasnt actually a conversation that took place with Garrison and is wife,but it WAS actually a conversation that took place between that dallas reseacher that stone consulted for the film over the years and HIS wife." 

that dallas reseacher was obsessed with the kennedy asssassination since 1964 that he devoted his entire life reading documents and intrviewing witnesses that were there that day over the years.He was so obsessed with it matter of fact that if he wasnt sleeping or orking,thats all he ever did was investigate the JFK assassination. Hs obsession with it took a toll on his family life at home matter of  fact.


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 16, 2013)

daws101 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



If Oswald was some obscure loser who nobody knew about until November 22, 1963, why would an imposter go to the trouble of showing up at the Soviet Embassy in Mexico City, impersonating Oswald and make phone calls to the Soviet embassy and the Cuban consulate and link Oswald to a known KGB assassin Valery Kostikov?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 16, 2013)

pvsi said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > pvsi said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 16, 2013)

mskafka said:


> I'm not sure whether or not this has already been posted:
> 
> Report of the Select Committee on Assassinations of the U.S. House of Representatives
> Summary of Findings and Recommendations
> ...



these government agent paid hacks lke rat in the ass,candyass,and soupnazi kid always cover their eyes everytime you post these facts since it proves what retards they are saying oswald was the lone assassin. They have memory and reading comprehension problems because you mention that a 1000 times and they can NEVER GRASP that little fact.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 16, 2013)

mskafka said:


> One of Gerald Posner's disciples.



yeah this paid internet hack troll worships Posner to no end.Probably good pals with him. Posner was once invited to come down to a november in dallas confernce to talk about his book but the coward refused to show up because he knew they would tear apart all his lies and couldnt stand toe to toe with them in a debate just like this troll cant.

posner has been exposed lying so much in his book case closed. For instance,he goes on to say in his book that the reason there was no record of the  man who was taken into the hospital from dealy plaza for his alleged seizure he had was because according to posner,when the ambulance driver got to the hospital,the man was feeling much better so he told the driver and the attendants that took him there,that he didnt need to go in and be admitted. thats pure bullshit though.I talked to the driver of that ambulance about that on what posner said and HE told me just like has told everyone,that the guy just got up and ran off left and said nothing to them when they got there.

posner and this nazi hack have been exposed for the lying trolls they are.

Just like posner,this NAZI prick here,can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 16, 2013)

mskafka said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...



But you believe you are right on target.

You were speaking in ignorance


----------



## mskafka (Dec 16, 2013)

> But you believe you are right on target.
> 
> You were speaking in ignorance



Nazi, I don't know what your incentive is to totally trash others' theories, or insights.  It must be money, or the belief in your superior intellect over that of other Americans.  Or maybe, you actually believe it.  

If you actually have some insight into some of the groups/individuals who have been fingered in the many conspiracy theories, I would love to read it.  Otherwise, you're just another person who has read several books, and watched a lot of documentaries on the ballistics evidence of the assassination.  Okay... I can live with-"Oswald acted alone."-as long as that statement means he was the lone shooter.
But to suggest that he had no other motives, other than being an avowed Communist;  you're kidding, right?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 18, 2013)

mskafka said:


> > But you believe you are right on target.
> >
> > You were speaking in ignorance
> 
> ...



Dude why do you keep playing this nazi trolls game giving him the attention he seeks replying to him? why do you keep taking his bait to waste you time while he sits back and laughs knowing he is getting the attention from you he desperately seeks? 
this paid government hack goes to SEVERAL message boards trolling everyday all day long night and day.there is another one on here as well that also does that.

Havent you heard this old saying below?



advise you would be wise to follow.
let him keep coming back and shit all over the floor like he does here everyday.


----------



## Rockland (Dec 18, 2013)

"Paid government troll" = "Anyone who doesn't think like 9/11 Whackjob".  Thing is, no one *sane* does. 

Go ahead and make your fart post, Whackjob.  I *know* you're reading this.


----------



## pvsi (Dec 18, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> must see video.
> The Obama Deception HQ Full length version - YouTube


My friend, I have a comment on your must see video. I watched the whole nearly 2 hours of it, and I agree with 99% or 100% of what they are saying, but one problem. I also agree with pretty much everything Hillary Clinton was saying about criminal Bush when she was trying to get elected. problem is these trolls offer no solution, you told me before you could easily get in touch with Alex Jones, I tried hard and could not, even though I have a story to tell, and my two dogs were just shot December 4th because I was making videos about these same international bankers. 
*
difference between me and Alex Jones* - Alex jones is is allowed on establishment media, that is how he gained recognition, and his solution according to his info wars web site is to buy his iodine and food packets, and donate to his money bomb.

ME - I had my dogs shot near my property to send me a message not to talk against the establishment, I was never allowed spotlight on the establishment media, and I have a very clear solution on newworldgovernment.net 

Conclusion - Alex Jones and his crew a bunch of establishment backed ding bats that can not even respond to all my messages I left on their phone. 

Petition to get this dingbat to take my notice: 
http://www.thepetitionsite.com/takeaction/549/465/754/#sign
my video attempt to get in touch with this dingbat: 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9OmOdXjn6Y]Official attempt to reach out to Ron Paul, Alex Jones, Jesse Ventura - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mskafka (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm glad that so many of you believe that Oswald acted alone, and that it was simply his FERVOR for Communism.  Okay, so maybe he was a rabid communist, and just wanted to kill Kennedy;  because in his mind, Kennedy had it in for the Soviet Union. Or maybe, a KGB agent approached him, and offered him a hefty sum to assassinate JFK (because it's a well-known fact that Oswald was strapped for cash).  I would buy that, before I would buy that it was just his passion.  But I still don't believe this was the motive.

But what if all an individual's information DOESN'T come from a documentary, article, or a book?  They're a nut.  Okay.  That makes sense.


----------



## daws101 (Dec 18, 2013)

pvsi said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > must see video.
> ...


is it just me or is there something similar  about  pvsi's photo and this one?:


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 18, 2013)

9/11......I concur......but listen.......you got exactly 2 kinds of people in this forum. Assholes who get paid to perpetuate the established myths and the hopelessly duped who insist on living in the world of comfy at all costs.

That's why I don't spend too much time in this forum dude.......these people can live 100 more years and the heads will stay firmly planted in the sand. I suspect however that you do have one or possibly two members in here who are definitely on somebody else's dime. Think about it......those not interested in any kind of truth would not be in here due to curiosity with any new information. Indeed, is dismissed out of hand. So....why are they in here??


Don't waste your time with these matrix dwellars.


Here is a site for you that can keep you occupied for months >>>

Cutting Through the Matrix with Alan Watt - Clearing the rubbish from the road to reality


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 19, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> 9/11......I concur......but listen.......you got exactly 2 kinds of people in this forum. Assholes who get paid to perpetuate the established myths and the hopelessly duped who insist on living in the world of comfy at all costs.
> 
> That's why I don't spend too much time in this forum dude.......these people can live 100 more years and the heads will stay firmly planted in the sand. I suspect however that you do have one or possibly two members in here who are definitely on somebody else's dime. Think about it......those not interested in any kind of truth would not be in here due to curiosity with any new information. Indeed, is dismissed out of hand. So....why are they in here??
> 
> ...



Dude you havent been following my posts obviously because I am the wrong person for you to be telling that to.Had you been following my posts you would notice that I NEVER play the game of these trolls and reply to them taking their bait having them waste my time like they want to. i never waste my time on these paid government hacks like dawgshit,rat in the ass who just replied recently,or soupnazi-what a total dumbfuck that idiot troll is,he doesnt even try and hide it that he is a goverment agent.He comes out and advertises it with his name NAZI.  a dead give away right there he is a paid government troll.   In fact "I" am always trying to advise people the advise your giving me now.you obviously missed this last post of mine below.

Dude why do you keep playing this nazi trolls game giving him the attention he seeks replying to him? why do you keep taking his bait to waste you time while he sits back and laughs knowing he is getting the attention from you he desperately seeks? 
this paid government hack goes to SEVERAL message boards trolling everyday all day long night and day.there is another one on here as well that also does that.

Havent you heard this old saying below?



advise you would be wise to follow.
let him keep coming back and shit all over the floor like he does here everyday. 
__________________


----------



## pvsi (Dec 19, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> pvsi said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


People who still believe that Kennedy was assassinated by a lone gunmen, are truly delusional. there's a good video about how Kennedy's bodyguards moved aside just before the shots, which is evidence enough to me that they were in on it too. Kennedy spoke out against secrecy, that is why he was shot. I am not much an expert on this subject, but the things I mentioned are obvious and undeniable.


----------



## mskafka (Dec 19, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> pvsi said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



I do not own this film, am not responsible for the title, or the accusation.  
*ACCOUNT MAY BE DISTURBING*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2IUkYHLbJw]The CIA kills innocent Americans (2/2) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mskafka (Dec 19, 2013)

There were many suspicious, and some not-so-suspicious deaths, that occurred after the assassination.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Dec 19, 2013)

mskafka said:


> There were many suspicious, and some not-so-suspicious deaths, that occurred after the assassination.



LOL!

There were many suspicious, and some not-so-suspicious deaths, that occurred after the assassination ...
of Julius Caesar.


----------



## daws101 (Dec 19, 2013)

mskafka said:


> There were many suspicious, and some not-so-suspicious deaths, that occurred after the assassination.


to be more accurate the deaths that occurred after are imagined to be suspicious..
something you conspiracy guys should keep in mind " people will find what they are looking for especially when it's not there." -unknown


----------



## mskafka (Dec 19, 2013)

daws101 said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > There were many suspicious, and some not-so-suspicious deaths, that occurred after the assassination.
> ...



1. Reality's a bitch.  

2. One takes notice, when he/she always knew that a family member had served, but doesn't know-until during the funeral-that he'd actually served overseas; vastly.

3. The man is the video, is credible.  Look at the pin on his lapel.  Put it together.


Namaste


----------



## mskafka (Dec 19, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > There were many suspicious, and some not-so-suspicious deaths, that occurred after the assassination.
> ...



Considering the fact that this is posted in a thread about the JFK assassination, one should deduct that I was referring to suspicious deaths of witnesses.  But I will re-post:

There were many suspicious, and some not-so-suspicious deaths that occurred after the assassination of JFK.  Smartass.  
Yes, I think that Rose Cheramie was a very inconvenient witness.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 20, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> 9/11......I concur......but listen.......you got exactly 2 kinds of people in this forum. Assholes who get paid to perpetuate the established myths and the hopelessly duped who insist on living in the world of comfy at all costs.
> 
> That's why I don't spend too much time in this forum dude.......these people can live 100 more years and the heads will stay firmly planted in the sand. I suspect however that you do have one or possibly two members in here who are definitely on somebody else's dime. Think about it......those not interested in any kind of truth would not be in here due to curiosity with any new information. Indeed, is dismissed out of hand. So....why are they in here??
> 
> ...



Only fools believe that anyone is paid to come in here.
Fools and those who have completely lost their argument and have to make up some such nonsense in a lame attempt to save face.


----------



## dcraelin (Dec 20, 2013)

Soupnazi630 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11......I concur......but listen.......you got exactly 2 kinds of people in this forum. Assholes who get paid to perpetuate the established myths and the hopelessly duped who insist on living in the world of comfy at all costs.
> ...



actually, a Harvard Law professor Cass Sunstein and Adrian Vermeule wrote a law paper advocating "cognitive infiltration" and disrupting of conspiracy theorists.  Sunstein was appointed by Obama to new office of Information and Regulating Affairs. 

So its not outside possibility, tho it would be pathetic, for the government to waste tax dollars paying people to be in here to dissrupt the free speech.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 20, 2013)

mskafka said:


> There were many suspicious, and some not-so-suspicious deaths, that occurred after the assassination.



Indeed.Chermaines death was VERY conveinent for the government.Her ties to Jack Ruby and all.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 20, 2013)

pvsi said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > pvsi said:
> ...




well the ones in real life that say they believe in it are on crack or so much in denial they dont want to look at the evidence,I have encountered those kind of people.Those people I just ignore and dont pay any attention to them anymore.if they want to be slaves to the new world order then I want no part of them. 

here at this site, all the people posting on this thread defending the lies of the warren commission are paid internet hacks for the government sent by their handlers to troll the boards.like this nazi dumbfuck troll.He is such a stupid fuck he advertises how evil he is with his  user name NAZI.what a stupid fuck.dead give away right there he is a government operative.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 20, 2013)

This stupid fuck nazi troll and others ignore for instance ignore facts that witnesses testimonys were altered which is a crime itself the warren commission members should have gone to jail for.Not only that,they ignore that no expert marksmen was able to duplicate oswalds miracle feat.they wont read this article below since it proves what idiots they are and if they do,they'll only read PARTS of it instead of the whole thing.they always do.

Lee-Harvey-Oswald-Not-Guilty: OSWALD NOT GUILTY! FAMED SNIPER SAYS SHOT IMPOSSIBLE

This NAZI paid hack of the governments of course dismises what TWO highly trained snipers in vietnam say.One the best sniper in the world saying oswald could not have done it.comedy gold.

Not content with his own critical appraisal, Roberts turned to another, equally knowledgeable shooter. According to my friend, Gunnery Sergeant Carlos Hathcock, the former senior instructor for the US Marine Corps Sniper Instructor School at Quantico, Virginia, it could not be done as described by the FBI investigators. 


Let me tell you what we did at Quantico, Hathcock recalls. We reconstructed the whole thing: the angle, the range, the moving target, the time limit, the obstacles, everything. I dont know how many times we tried it, but we couldnt duplicate what the Warren Commission said Oswald did. Now if I cant do it, how in the world could a guy who was a non-qual on the rifle range and later only qualified 'marksman' do it? 

Of course, sergeant Carlos Hathcock was only the most famous American military sniper in history, credited with a confirmed 93 kills. But apologists for a lone assassin, who continue to enjoy mainstream media sponsorship 40 years later, continue to argue that an average shooter like Oswald, using a decrepit, war surplus weapon, could have killed Kennedy. Case closed."


----------



## mskafka (Dec 20, 2013)

> dead give away right there he is a government operative.
> __________________



Hopefully not.  I would love to hear why some of these people believe the story about Oswald.
That's a good question.  Tell me. 

Why do some of you believe it?  Do you have PERSONAL insight?  Do you know someone who was either there, or was serving at some level of government, who has convinced you....face-to-face....that there was nothing; beyond Oswald?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 20, 2013)

mskafka said:


> > dead give away right there he is a government operative.
> > __________________
> 
> 
> ...



believe me NAZI  agent here IS.I  go years back with this government hack.He goes to message boards everywhere trolling night  and day   with his lies and bullshit.

NOBODY has THAT much time on their hands UNLESS thay are of course a paid government agent like this nazi troll is. 

You listen to his insane rants and lies of his ,after a while you get tired of just repeating the same thing over and over and over again watching him ignore it and evade it by changing the subject all the time dismissing credible people liek the best sniper in the world saying oswald coudnt do it yet worshipping what the government tells him.

true dumbfuck troll seeking attention is this nazi paid hack.

You'll also find from him that no matter how many times you bring up the fact that some of the police officers noted MULTIPLE bullets there at the scene that could not be traced to oswald rifle  like one in the street sign removed,one by the manhole cover,one in the grass an FBI agent is seen picking up and putting in his pocket walking away with,he ignores it saying they werent bullets and stupid shit like that just like his handlers  instruct him to.
a stupid dumbfuck troll not worth wasting your time with.

Oh and he'll also say shit like the warren commission never altered witness testimonys and bullshit lie that.again,he should have at LEAST tried to be more clever in disguising he works for the government instead of being transparent using the word NAZI  in his user name.

no surpise though.these government agents are so stupid they dont even think about these kinds of things.

Just watch,you'll be coming back telling me you see what I mean,trust me.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 20, 2013)

Craig roberts as you can tell from that link was a former decorated sniper in vietnam and HE knew when he got up to the alleged 6th floor snipers nest that there was no way oswald could have done it cause he knew HE could not do it.

He also knew after viewing the zapruder film that the warren commission was a lie and con job in the fact in all his sniper kills,he never once saw a mans head go BACKWARDS when shot from the back.He talks all about that in his book KILL ZONE.great book.here is an excerp from it.

The Case of the Impossible Shots

oh and remember,oswald just BARELY qualified as a marksmen which is the lowest rank for a sharpshooter and actually means you werent that good. Nelson delgado a fellow marine that served in the marine corps with oswald in fact said he had baggy drawers,which meant he wasnt any good.


----------



## Rockland (Dec 20, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> oh and remember,oswald just BARELY qualified as a marksmen which is the lowest rank for a sharpshooter and actually means you werent that good. Nelson delgado a fellow marine that served in the marine corps with oswald in fact said he had baggy drawers,which meant he wasnt any good.



Seems he was good enough.


----------



## daws101 (Dec 20, 2013)

Rockland said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > oh and remember,oswald just BARELY qualified as a marksmen which is the lowest rank for a sharpshooter and actually means you werent that good. Nelson delgado a fellow marine that served in the marine corps with oswald in fact said he had baggy drawers,which meant he wasnt any good.
> ...


all he had to do is just not miss.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 21, 2013)

2 farts in a row from the agent trolls.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Dec 21, 2013)

To summarize the value of 9/11 Rimjob's "thinking:"

9/11 Rimjob, world famous fart sniffer, still believes that JFK's driver used a passenger's hair as the murder weapon.






-- _9/11 Rimjob, on right, sniffs another man's ass for trace fartage._


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 21, 2013)

still another fart from an agent troll.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Dec 21, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> still another fart from an agent troll.



^ 9/11 Rimjob still sniffing for farts.

Not exactly surprising.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 21, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > still another fart from an agent troll.
> ...



But very entertaining when he sniffs too deeply.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 21, 2013)

boy the paid shills are REALLY out in full force today shitting all over the floor.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_u7VGiMO0U]Monty Python - Albatross - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Dec 22, 2013)

9/11 Rimjob gets *PAID* to post about his love of sniffing ass?

Damn.

And he does such a boring job of even that shitty topic, too.

But at least he remains fully unconvincing.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 23, 2013)

2 farts in a row from the agent trolls.


----------



## Wolfstrike (Dec 27, 2013)

I didn't hear the story of Rose Cheramie until after the JFK movie.
I think it's legit, because supposedly, the police department stated they lost the police report


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Dec 28, 2013)

Wolfstrike said:


> I didn't hear the story of Rose Cheramie until after the JFK movie.
> I think it's legit, because supposedly, the police department stated they lost the police report



*This is the one part of the conspiracy that is the most difficult to debunk - *


Having studied the assassination of JFK for some years, I was familiar
with the story - touched upon briefly in several books - that slightly
prior to the shooting, a woman had been found apparently thrown from a
car and taken to hospital. During her stay, she was said to have made
numerous statements to police and doctors to the effect that President
Kennedy would be killed during his forthcoming trip to Dallas. I was,
initially, reasonably satisfied that as several respected "Warren
Commission Critics" had mentioned it in their writings, and the HSCA had
apparently investigated these allegations, there could be little here
but unsubstantiated rumour. The brief mention given to Cheramie in James
Hepburn's "Farewell America" made me reconsider.

Ruby connection?

In what is almost a throwaway line Hepburn says "Ruby dispatched her on
18.11.63 to Miami" as a drugs courier.5 James Hepburn was a pseudonym.
Even now the true identity of the writer remains a mystery. The
publishing company "Frontiers Publishing" did not exist either. The book
was not released in the USA, and the combination of these factors gave
the author licence to say whatever he liked without the fear of
retribution either through the courts or otherwise. Could it be true
that this woman worked for Ruby? What information did she have
concerning the assassination and, more importantly, when did she have it?

_Read more ... _

http://mcadams.posc.mu.edu/cheramie.txt


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 3, 2014)

Wolfstrike said:


> I didn't hear the story of Rose Cheramie until after the JFK movie.
> I think it's legit, because supposedly, the police department stated they lost the police report



oh yeah definetely. Matter of fact the new orleans police found out in their investigation she indeed did work for jack ruby and some of the doctors and hospitals workers told reseachers over the years that right before they entered dealy plaza,she said-okay this is where its going to happen. how convient for the government that she died during garrisons investigation.thats why many of the hospital workers who there kept quiet about her story for many years because of how many people died off mysteriously who had a version that did not fit the government explanation.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 3, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> Wolfstrike said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't hear the story of Rose Cheramie until after the JFK movie.
> ...



There is no record of her working for Jack Ruby in New Orleans, Dallas, or Ruby's employment records.

Her story is meaningless.

Youyr claim of many people dying mysteriously is false and easily proven false


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 3, 2014)

JFK was shot by Elvis, who was still pissed about being drafted in 1957. This, in turn, caused the aliens who were listening to Elvis on radio waves from space to kidnap Elvis, because they were afrtaid that he would be found out. Elvis was on the grassy knoll, and he had experience as a tank commander for the army. Nobody noticed the tank being there, because it was behind a bush.The autopsy particiapted in the cover-up that JFK had actually been hit by a 75 MM canon shell.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 4, 2014)

two farts in a row from the government agent trolls.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 4, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from the government agent trolls.



You mean facts


----------



## mskafka (Jan 4, 2014)

It would be nice to have the luxury of being convinced that this was nothing more than a crazy commie.  At this point...the only way that I would believe that Oswald acted alone (not referring to the shooting, but the motive) is if someone were to come forward-who is in the know-and could debunk that ANYONE else was involved.  

It seems there are crackpots on both sides of this argument.  The 60's were a HUGE turning point for the US. There were some very shady things going on in our gov't, at that time.


----------



## Dude111 (Jan 5, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:
			
		

> Amazing how there are so many american sheople here STILL in denial about this all these years later that there was at least one other shooter involved in the assassination of JFK.


Yes Mr Kennedy WOULD NOT DO WHAT THE ELITE WANTED so they sadly took care of the matter and got someone else WHO WOULD in place..


----------



## candycorn (Jan 5, 2014)

mskafka said:


> It would be nice to have the luxury of being convinced that this was nothing more than a crazy commie.  At this point...the only way that I would believe that Oswald acted alone (not referring to the shooting, but the motive) is if someone were to come forward-who is in the know-and could debunk that ANYONE else was involved.
> 
> It seems there are crackpots on both sides of this argument.  The 60's were a HUGE turning point for the US. There were some very shady things going on in our gov't, at that time.



Oswald was the lone gunman in the Plaza that day but he hardly acted alone.  I'm pretty sure when it all comes out, you'll find Oswald was on the payroll of the CIA at some point and the CIA wanted that left out of the official record.


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 6, 2014)

Dude111 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LBJ followed JFK into office and his policies were anything but elitist.
Justify your silliness anyway you like but if you are going to attempt to make factual statements you should at least know some facts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 7, 2014)

two farts in a row from the agent trolls.


----------



## dcraelin (Jan 18, 2014)

ran across this interesting atrticle that talks about the JOHN BIRCH SOCIETY as being involved with the assassination, one guy I think says in league with the CIA 

Theory: John Birch Society


----------



## Mudflap (Jan 18, 2014)

It's remarkable that people will celebrate the findings of the House Select Committee on Assassinations by tearing down just about everything it said.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jan 18, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> ran across this interesting atrticle that talks about the JOHN BIRCH SOCIETY as being involved with the assassination, one guy I think says in league with the CIA
> 
> Theory: John Birch Society



JFK & JBS

But now that the subject of the John Birch Society has come up, people may find the following information interesting. It describes the full-page ad that was placed in the Dallas Morning News on the morning of President Kennedy's visit to Dallas and JFK's reaction to it and what people thought about the John Birch Society, the ones responsible for placing the ad.

"...The entire page 14 of the Dallas Morning News, November 22nd, 1963, was devoted to an advertisement, ominously bordered in black like an announcement of mourning. Under the sardonic heading, "WELCOME MR KENNEDY TO DALLAS," an organization styling itself as "The American Fact-Finding Committee" -- a local coordinator of the John Birch Society and Nelson Bunker Hunt, the son of H. L. Hunt, it later developed, were the committee's most prominent members -- asked the President twelve rhetorical questions. He was accused of responsiblity for the imprisonment, starvation, and persecution of 'thousands of Cubans.' The ad declared that he was selling food to the Communist party, and asked, among other things, 'Why have you ordered or permitted your brother Bobby, the Attorney General, to go soft on Communists, fellow-travelers, and ultra-leftists in America, while permitting him to persecute loyal Americans who criticize you, your administration, and your leadership?'

"It was another 'Wanted for Treason' broadside. But there were two differences. This denunciation was reaching a vast audience through the pages of a respected newspaper. And it was appearing within hours of the President's arrival.

"'Mr Kennedy', the ad concluded, 'we DEMAND answers to these questions, and we want them NOW.'

"...In 1963 the Dallas Morning News was published by a man named Ted Dealey [as in Dealey Plaza]. When criticized for it later, Dealey said that before agreeing to print the JBS ad, he'd read it meticulously and approved it, arguing that it 'represented what the Dallas Morning News have been saying editorially'.

"Actually, in agreeing to go to Texas, JFK knew he was heading into extremely hostile territory. Joe Pool - the Democratic Congressman from Dallas - was heavily backed by big money . He told "Big D" constituents that the Kennedy administration had "turned my stomach". The mayor of Dallas - Earle Cabell - was a friend and associate of Robert Welch, the founder of the John Birch Society. The mayor and his wealthy cronies hated JFK. Some of them affixed bumper-stickers to their cars saying "K.O. the Kennedys". Their wives played a game called "Which Kennedy do you hate the most?".... Prosperous, well educated young marrieds gathered over jumbo highballs in the trendy suburbs to swap jokes about assassination and lewd gossip about the First Family.

"When JFK woke up that morning in Fort Worth, Texas the Dallas Morning News was delivered with his coffee. At first he was too busy to read it and it wasn't until after the breakfast banquet, when he was back in his hotel room, that one of his aides - Kenny O'Donnell - opened the paper to the appropriate page and showed it to him. His face turned grim and he shook his head, commenting that it was unimaginable that a paper could do such a thing.

"He handed it to Jackie saying, 'We're heading into nut country today'. O'Donnell took the paper to a window and reread it. The President prowled the floor. Abrubtly he paused in front of his wife. 'You know, last night would have been a hell of a night to assassinate a President', he murmured. He said it casually, and she took it lightly; it was his way of shaking off the ad... 'I mean it,' he said now, building the daydream. 'There was the rain, and the night, and we were all getting jostled. Suppose a man had a pistol in a briefcase.' He gestured vividly, pointing his rigid index finger at the wall and jerking his thumb twice to show the action of the hammer. 'Then he could have dropped the gun and the briefcase--' in pantomime he dropped them and whirled in a tense crouch-- 'and melted away in the crowd.' Lyndon Johnson came in immediately after this 007 caper... Jacqueline Kennedy examined the still uncertain sky. She hoped it would darken. It would be ridiculous to spend all that time getting ready and then ruin everything in a forty-five-minute ride in an open car. 'Oh, I want the bubbletop,' she said wistfully.

"...The President and Mrs Kennedy mounted the ramp onto Air Force One at 11:23. Evelyn Lincoln photographed them with a new Polaroid and followed... O'Brien, from his limousine, watched the President's embarkation. 'Flying to Dallas?' asked the driver. Larry nodded. With Forth Worth chauvinism the man commented, 'That's the hell hole of the world.'

"During the 13 minute flight from Fort Worth to Dallas, JFK was in the tail-end compartment talking about the Texas press to the men who where gathered there. "'It's bad', he said, holding one newspaper aloft to Kellerman, Hill, and McHugh. 'What's worse, it's inaccurate.' Godfrey came in and said, 'If you think that's bad, Mr President, wait till you see the Dallas News.' 'I have seen it,' Kennedy said heavily. He paced forward along the corridor outside his bedroom and paused in the doorway. On a narow bench outside, O'Donnell was sitting with Connally... Kennedy didn't enter the discussion. He had left that to his lieutenants. Besides, his mind was still on the morning papers. 'What kind of journalism do you call the Dallas Morning News?' he fumed at Ken. 'You know who's responsible for that ad? Dealey. Remember him? After that exhibition he put on in the White House I did a little checking on him. He runs around calling himself a war correspondent, and everybody in Dallas believes him.' The President added a highly derogatory statement about the publisher.

"He saw Thomas approaching and motioned him into the bedroom, saying ... 'What can I do for you this morning, Congressman?' and Thomas answered, 'Mr President, it's the other way round. If I can't win after what you did for me in Houston, I don't deserve to get elected.' There was a tap on the door. Dave Powers handed Kennedy his Trade Mart speech. Thomas added gravely, 'But if I were you, I'd be careful what I said in Dallas. It's a tough town.' Kennedy let it pass. Nothing he had seen this morning had encouraged him to soften a word. The Washington correspondent of the Dallas Times Herald, who had seen the advance copy of the speech, had warned his office that it was 'a withering blast at his right-wing critics.' The President intended it to be just that. 'Why don't you give Kenny a hand?' Kennedy said, glancing at the door. 'That's why I'm here,' said the Congressman, and went out.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 18, 2014)

Mudflap said:


> It's remarkable that people will celebrate the findings of the House Select Committee on Assassinations by tearing down just about everything it said.



the things thats a riot is we got trolls here coming on this thread defending the lies of the warren commission that oswald was the lone assassin when even the HSCA investigation concluded in the 70's that there was a second shooter involved that fired behind the grassy knoll.

even the lead investigater Robert Blakey on that investigation wrote a book about it stating in it there was a conspiracy concluding elements of the mob were involved.

when the lies of the warren commission fell apart that there was more than one shooter,they formed a new investigation in the 70's and invented the mob as the NEW patsy for the government since the lies of the warren commission that oswald was the lone assassin were now exposed.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Plot-President-George-Robert-Blakey/dp/0812909291[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Jan 18, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> Mudflap said:
> 
> 
> > It's remarkable that people will celebrate the findings of the House Select Committee on Assassinations by tearing down just about everything it said.
> ...


dream on hand job...


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jan 18, 2014)

The Universe is ENORMOUS.

9/11 Rimjob's grasp of reality is sub-atomic small.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 18, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> ran across this interesting atrticle that talks about the JOHN BIRCH SOCIETY as being involved with the assassination, one guy I think says in league with the CIA
> 
> Theory: John Birch Society



the fact that there were wanted for treason newspapers distributed throughout dallas in the morning papers that day was something that was unheard of for presidents.That was unpresedented for a newspaper to do that to a president and call him Mr Kennedy instead of President Kennedy.

The Hunt family who had ties to big oil were major backers of Lyndon Johnson. with headlines like that in newspapers and the fact that Kennedy had many prior death threats given to him in the prior months before his visit to dallas and that the secret service did nothing to protect him that day,they committed treason.

Oh and ignore the liars that come on here and state that kennedy requested the agents off the running boards and the motorcycles to not flank him like they normally do so he could be seen because the photos show before he entered dealy plaza,the crowds were much larger into the thousands before he got onto main street and motorcycle officers were flanking him on the sides and they were on the running boards,yet when he gets into dealy plaza,the crowds have thinned out drastically only number in the hundreds and yet the motorcyle officers are not flanking him anymore on his sides against a much smaller crowd.

Here is the proof that the secret service violated protocals that day and committed treason that the magic bullet theorists have never been able to get around.

http://mcadams.posc.mu.edu/palamara/factsheet_vmp.html


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 18, 2014)

daws101  
This message is hidden because daws101 is on your ignore list.  

View Post  Today, 03:52 PM  
Remove user from ignore listIlarMeilyr  
This message is hidden because IlarMeilyr is on your ignore list 


two farts in a row from the agent trolls.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 18, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > ran across this interesting atrticle that talks about the JOHN BIRCH SOCIETY as being involved with the assassination, one guy I think says in league with the CIA
> ...



Disliked by the JBS, killed by a Communist.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jan 18, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...



Do you still believe in the tooth fairy too?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 18, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



I have never believed the tooth fairy killed Kennedy.
Just a loser Commie.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jan 18, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



The government lied to you. I know that is hard for you to believe. As a matter of FACT, we now know the highest levels of government (president, FBI and justice dept) decided 3 days after the assassination what you would be told. 

But don't let that bother you. Keep parroting the government line...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 18, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Oswald wasn't a loser Commie?


----------



## Bfgrn (Jan 18, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Memo from the Attorney General's office to the White House:

Memo from Nicholas deB. Katzenbach, Deputy Attorney General

November 25, 1963

MEMORANDUM FOR MR. MOYERS

    It is important that all of the facts surrounding President Kennedy's Assassination be made public in a way which will satisfy people in the United States and abroad that all the facts have been told and that a statement to this effect be made now.

    1. The public must be satisfied that Oswald was the assassin; that he did not have confederates who are still at large; and that the evidence was such that he would have been convicted at trial.

    2. Speculation about Oswald's motivation ought to be cut off, and we should have some basis for rebutting thought that this was a Communist conspiracy or (as the Iron Curtain press is saying) a right-wing conspiracy to blame it on the Communists. Unfortunately the facts on Oswald seem about too pat-- too obvious (Marxist, Cuba, Russian wife, etc.). The Dallas police have put out statements on the Communist conspiracy theory, and it was they who were in charge when he was shot and thus silenced.

    3. The matter has been handled thus far with neither dignity nor conviction. Facts have been mixed with rumour and speculation. We can scarcely let the world see us totally in the image of the Dallas police when our President is murdered.

    I think this objective may be satisfied by making public as soon as possible a complete and thorough FBI report on Oswald and the assassination. This may run into the difficulty of pointing to in- consistencies between this report and statements by Dallas police officials. But the reputation of the Bureau is such that it may do the whole job. The only other step would be the appointment of a Presidential Commission of unimpeachable personnel to review and examine the evidence and announce its conclusions. This has both advantages and disadvantages. It think it can await publication of the FBI report and public reaction to it here and abroad.

    I think, however, that a statement that all the facts will be made public property in an orderly and responsible way should be made now. We need something to head off public speculation or Congressional hearings of the wrong sort.

    Nicholas deB. Katzenbach

    Deputy Attorney General


----------



## whitehall (Jan 18, 2014)

You could find a hundred conspiracies to kill every president in modern history. Jerry Ford was a target. Ronnie Reagan was shot. One conspiracy does not prove another conspiracy.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jan 18, 2014)

9/11 Rimjob was involved.

Somehow.

It probably involved him sniffing farts.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Jan 19, 2014)

candycorn said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > It would be nice to have the luxury of being convinced that this was nothing more than a crazy commie.  At this point...the only way that I would believe that Oswald acted alone (not referring to the shooting, but the motive) is if someone were to come forward-who is in the know-and could debunk that ANYONE else was involved.
> ...




*snoring....*

but then there is the problem of the windshield bullet hole and the one lodged in the car.









and ozwald standing in the doorway



sounds like 5 shots to me.


----------



## skye (Jan 19, 2014)

people are afraid to know the truth

that their own government  conspired and covered up the killing of a   President.

the shock and trauma would be too much....

to know they live in a banana Republic....

I can not have any respect for those  people....


----------



## skye (Jan 19, 2014)

LBJ...CIA....FBI... oil and military...

get the hired guns....

done deal


----------



## skye (Jan 19, 2014)

you all live in a banana Republic..............

your President   Kennedy was killed  by your own people in a Coup D'etat  ...and you think that it is all a Walt Disney tale........

what can one say..... you deserve all that is coming to ya'....because it can happen again.


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 19, 2014)

skye said:


> LBJ...CIA....FBI... oil and military...
> 
> get the hired guns....
> 
> ...



So you are certain there was a gov't agency plot to replace JFK with LBJ. Any thoughts about how LBJ's policies (civil rights, war on poverty) differed from JFK's and how no one has ever claimed responsibility?


----------



## skye (Jan 19, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > LBJ...CIA....FBI... oil and military...
> ...




Yes, I am certain there was a plot to kill JFK and replace him with LBJ.

My thoughts are not important..... there are many witnesses who said what they knew...they were killed...or the Warren Commission  dismissed them because it didn't fit with the fantasy theory of the lone gunman.


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 19, 2014)

skye said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



There are no secrets in America. Everything is a book tour or cable TV show waiting to happen and your coup theory might hold some water if there had been anything to be gained by replacing JFK with LBJ.


----------



## daws101 (Jan 20, 2014)

whitehall said:


> You could find a hundred conspiracies to kill every president in modern history. Jerry Ford was a target. Ronnie Reagan was shot. One conspiracy does not prove another conspiracy.


Reagan's shooter should have had more range time!


----------



## daws101 (Jan 20, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...


the irony there is you think no planes hit the twin towers..
your credibility level is less than zero


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jan 20, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> daws101
> This message is hidden because daws101 is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  Today, 03:52 PM
> ...



If ass sniffer 9/11 Rimjob really had folks on ignore, how would he know that the posts he supposedly is not reading are "farts?"  Guesswork?  Or is he just continuing his pattern of being a lying hack?

Hm.

Hey, Rimjob.  Somebody may have farted.  Time for you to go sniff everyone's assholes.

Get to it.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 20, 2014)

Because the rich man didn't want humanity to escape earth. JFK was a thinker and visionary.

The conservative movement stands for everything that holds us to the bastards.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 31, 2014)

skye said:


> you all live in a banana Republic..............
> 
> your President   Kennedy was killed  by your own people in a Coup D'etat  ...and you think that it is all a Walt Disney tale........
> 
> what can one say..... you deserve all that is coming to ya'....because it can happen again.



you got to remember these trolls are working for the government and they know just as well as you do what you say is true.they are sent here by their handlers to troll any truth discussions about government corruption.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 31, 2014)

skye said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...





as any serious objective open minded researcher knows that to be true.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 31, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > LBJ...CIA....FBI... oil and military...
> ...



You can easily dismiss the military (and likely the CIA or at least the hawkish wing of the CIA) having anything to do with killing JFK.  We didn't go into Cuba which would be the first country to invade


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 1, 2014)

someone farted in here.


----------



## mskafka (Feb 2, 2014)

It's interesting that you mention "A Banana Republic."  I was just talking about that very subject 3 nights ago.  I mentioned to a friend that I was SOOOO glad that I never bought a Banana Republic shirt, in an attempt to be fashionable.

Those who knew/know what that term means, have had a huge laugh at those shirts.  You might as well be wearing a shirt that says: "I'm completely clueless about the world around me."  Or: "I can be easily persuaded and influenced."

Good catch.


----------



## Freewill (Feb 16, 2014)

I realize I am getting into this late but here is my opinion.  The HSC was prepared to come to the conclusion that there was no second gunman up to the last days of testimony.  Then in come some "scientists" that claim the Dictaphone proves 4 shots were fired.  The HSC then changed their conclusion.  Since then the claim of 4 shots has been blown out of the water in many different ways.  It is a shame that the HSC perpetuated incorrect information in its conclusion.  It gets all the conspiracy theory people all riled up for no good reason.

There were three shots.  The HSC said that Oswald shot three times.  There fore it was Oswald.  KISS.

The sole acoustic evidence relied on by the committee's experts to support its theory of a fourth gunshot (and a gunman on the grassy knoll) in the JFK assassination, was a Dictabelt recording alleged to be from a stuck transmitter on a police motorcycle in Dealey Plaza during the assassination. After the committee finished its work, however, an amateur researcher listened to the recording and discovered faint crosstalk of transmissions from another police radio channel known to have been made a minute after the assassination. This was supported by the National Academy of Science article.[citation needed]

Further, the Dallas motorcycle policeman thought to be the source of the sounds followed the motorcade to the hospital at high speed, his siren blaring, immediately after the shots were fired. Yet the recording is of a mostly idling motorcycle, eventually determined to have been at JFK's destination, the Trade Mart, miles from Dealey Plaza.[citation


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 16, 2014)

Freewill said:


> I realize I am getting into this late but here is my opinion.  The HSC was prepared to come to the conclusion that there was no second gunman up to the last days of testimony.  Then in come some "scientists" that claim the Dictaphone proves 4 shots were fired.  The HSC then changed their conclusion.  Since then the claim of 4 shots has been blown out of the water in many different ways.  It is a shame that the HSC perpetuated incorrect information in its conclusion.  It gets all the conspiracy theory people all riled up for no good reason.
> 
> There were three shots.  The HSC said that Oswald shot three times.  There fore it was Oswald.  KISS.
> 
> ...



A simple minded reply that requires total disregard of physical, forensic, ballistic and eye witness evidence, disregard of the testimony of one of the victims of the shooting, his wife, the senior Secret Service Agent in the passenger seat and all laws of physics and science...


----------



## Freewill (Feb 16, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > I realize I am getting into this late but here is my opinion.  The HSC was prepared to come to the conclusion that there was no second gunman up to the last days of testimony.  Then in come some "scientists" that claim the Dictaphone proves 4 shots were fired.  The HSC then changed their conclusion.  Since then the claim of 4 shots has been blown out of the water in many different ways.  It is a shame that the HSC perpetuated incorrect information in its conclusion.  It gets all the conspiracy theory people all riled up for no good reason.
> ...



Present one at a time and we will discuss.  What I posted wasn't nearly as simple minded as what you posted it is the truth.  The single bullet, proved to be true.  Eye witness accounts are invariably not reliable so we can just throw those out and stick to the physical evidence. 

I watched a special where they tried to simulate the single bullet.  They did it almost exactly the only thing that did not happen was it didn't lodge in the simulated thigh.  The bullet hit everywhere the single bullet hit and came out just as "pristine."

It is always your side that produces posts like yours.  No fact just innuendo.  I provided facts yet you accuse me of just the opposite.

Oswald killed Tippets and he killed JFK, case should have been closed years ago.  The only thing keeping it going is the what iffers.


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 16, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Your first sentence wraps it up..."I realize I am getting into this late but here is my opinion."

Go back and READ... 

a) You can start by explaining how Oswald was able to fire off the last 2 shots almost simultaneously using a poorly operating bolt action rifle?

b) Then explain how John Connolly could have possibly had a 'delayed reaction' to the grievous wounds that ripped through his chest. To his dying day Connolly vehemently said he was not hit by the first bullet.

Governor Connally told the Warren Commission, "I was turning to look back over my left shoulder into the back seat, but I never got that far in my turn. I got about in the position I am in now facing you, looking a little bit to the left of center, and then I felt like someone had hit me in the back."(1) He elaborated to the House Select Committee on Assassinations (HSCA) "...so I was in the process of, at least I was turning to look over my left shoulder into the back seat to see if I could see him. I never looked, I never made the full turn. About the time I turned back where I was facing more or less straight ahead, the way the car was moving, I was hit. I was knocked over, just doubled over by the force of the bullet. It went in my back and came out my chest about 2 inches below and to the left of my right nipple. The force of the bullet drove my body over almost double and when I looked, immediately I could see I was just drenched with blood. (2)

(1) Robert J. Groden & Harrison Edward Livingstone, "High Treason" (New York: Berkley Book 1990) p.272-273
(2)The Report of the Select Committee on Asssassinations U.S. House of Representatives; Vol. 1, p.42

c) Explain how the bullet that entered the President's back and created a shallow wound which was probed during the autopsy and the bottom of the wound could be reached with a human finger exited his throat, from a wound described as an entrance wound by Parkland doctors that was 6 inches higher than the back wound?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Feb 16, 2014)

It has been too long since I noted the dishonesty of the idiotic thread headline.

Let's recap it:

The GOVERNMENT never "admitted" any such thing.  Nor could it.  NOBODY and no government is in a position to "admit" a falsehood.

A PORTION (a relatively small portion) of PART of our government DID take such a position once upon a time.  But they are not and were not "the" government.


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 16, 2014)

IlarMeilyr said:


> It has been too long since I noted the dishonesty of the idiotic thread headline.
> 
> Let's recap it:
> 
> ...



WTF are you babbling about?


----------



## Freewill (Feb 16, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> a) You can start by explaining how Oswald was able to fire off the last 2 shots almost simultaneously using a poorly operating bolt action rifle?
> 
> OK, this is exactly what I mean about you posting your opinion without one shred of evidence.  Where do you get that someone fired 2 shots almost simultaneously?  First of all the HCA came to the conclusion they do not know when the first shot was fired.  But they figured that the second two were fired 5.6 seconds apart.  So if we allow 2,3 seconds to operate the bolt that is about 8 seconds, plenty of time and has been proved over and over.
> 
> ...


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Feb 16, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > It has been too long since I noted the dishonesty of the idiotic thread headline.
> ...



*I* am not babbling at all.  Wish the same could be said honestly for you.  Alas ....

The fucking THREAD is premised on a flatly false claim.  Read the thread headline.

It is false.

The "government" NEVER "admitted" any such thing.  In fact, the "government" never even made that absurd claim.  A fucking special "committee" of ONE house of one Branch of our government said it.  That didn't make it true then and it doesn't make it true now.

By the way, the beveled bone fragments from President Kennedy's head wound firmly established that he WAS shot from behind.  If you don't know that -- or if you can't grasp its import -- you will forever waddle like a duck in mud *kwacking* your silly conspiracy nonsense.


----------



## Freewill (Feb 16, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


----------



## whitehall (Feb 16, 2014)

daws101 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Freewill (Feb 16, 2014)

c) Explain how the bullet that entered the President's back and created a shallow wound which was probed during the autopsy and the bottom of the wound could be reached with a human finger exited his throat, from a wound described as an entrance wound by Parkland doctors that was 6 inches higher than the back wound? 

As you say a conductor of the autopsy reported sticking his finger in the back wound and feeling the end of the wound, but finding no bullet. It could have been later found on his stretcher and be misidentified as having supposedly fallen out of Connelly. Easily who used which stretcher could have gotten confused.

Again, no matter what we believe the truth is Oswald fired three times.  There was not a volley of shots raining down on the President.

I have no fish to fry in this. I subscribe to some conspiracy theories, such as I don't believe OBL was killed as they are trying to tell us.  But this, I have no stake in the game to argue either way.  The piss ant Oswald killed Kennedy.  Too little of a man for such a big crime but that is where the fact point.


----------



## Freewill (Feb 16, 2014)

whitehall said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 16, 2014)

Even the government itself admitted in the 70's there was a conspiracy to kill JFK.

Just like our government.  Years behind.  He was killed in 63 and they still had a conspiracy to kill him in the 70"s.  That explains a lot about Washington.


----------



## Freewill (Feb 17, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Even the government itself admitted in the 70's there was a conspiracy to kill JFK.
> 
> Just like our government.  Years behind.  He was killed in 63 and they still had a conspiracy to kill him in the 70"s.  That explains a lot about Washington.



The HSCA conclusion was based on bad science, since then the conclusion has been blown out of the water.  That is why there hasn't been a 50 year man hunt for the other conspirators.


----------



## dcraelin (Feb 17, 2014)

you know if Oswald did kill Kennedy, how can people be so sure it wasn't at the behest of the soviets, sense he spent some time there?  How could they have dismissed that so early, or at all?


----------



## Freewill (Feb 17, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> you know if Oswald did kill Kennedy, how can people be so sure it wasn't at the behest of the soviets, sense he spent some time there?  How could they have dismissed that so early, or at all?



What did they have to gain?


----------



## dcraelin (Feb 17, 2014)

Freewill said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > you know if Oswald did kill Kennedy, how can people be so sure it wasn't at the behest of the soviets, sense he spent some time there?  How could they have dismissed that so early, or at all?
> ...



What did they have to gain with the cold war?   Why did the US view them as adversaries?

Kennedy tangled with them over Cuba and missles, maybe they just got sick of it.


----------



## Freewill (Feb 17, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...



Reagan called them an evil empire and told them to "take down this wall."  He also armed Russian resistance in Afghnistan.  One would think they would have done Reagan.

The cold war was just tension between the US and Russia.  I am thinking to keep both sides in a state of constant fear, easier to manage people that way.


----------



## dcraelin (Feb 17, 2014)

Freewill said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



presumably security was higher after reagan

that the cold war was just hyped up tension may be testified to by the  fact that the government didnt even seem to investigate the possible soviet role in the assassination. But that certainly wasnt the posture of the government.


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 18, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > a) You can start by explaining how Oswald was able to fire off the last 2 shots almost simultaneously using a poorly operating bolt action rifle?
> ...


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 18, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2014)

Freewill said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


reagan! bahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


----------



## Freewill (Feb 18, 2014)

Here is a visual of the reports from ear witnesses as to how many shots they thought were fired.  A couple things to remember, eye or ear witness reports are very unreliable no matter who may be doing the reporting.







It is clear there were three shots there is no evidence of more just speculation.

Hear from a direct witness, about the 6 minute mark, she is quite sure of 3 shots, no doubt in her mind.


Here is a picture of where Tague was standing on that day:






Here is a big picture if Dealey Plaza:






Note that where he was standing, the motorcade and the SBD line up almost exactly.  It is preposterous to think that the shot that hit him could have come from any where else, such as the grassy knoll.   

The Tague wounding is the smoking gun for conspiracy theorists.  There is no way to explain what hit him and when.  Just not possible.  So it will be a mystery forever.  That is why folks that wish to throw doubt like to use him.  But it must be noted.  He said he thought three shots were fired.  He said that he felt the shots came from the direction of the SBD.

Three shots.  Oswald fired three shots, do the math.


----------



## Freewill (Feb 18, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


----------



## Freewill (Feb 18, 2014)

Here is a video showing the accuracy of the rifle:

Note, the man took 14 seconds to fire 3 direct hits at 650 yards and he was not in a hurry nor was he pumped with adrenalin.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uy_T7D2-Y3o]650 yards 6.5 Mannlicher Carcano M91/38 rifle Kennedy Oswald - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Freewill (Feb 18, 2014)

Here is Ventura trying the shot.  Note, he DOES do it in the time given to Oswald he is only repeating the conspiracy theory not the fact.:

Jesse Ventura tries to duplicate Oswald's shooting sequence - YouRepeat

Here is a video of the CBS test.  Plenty of time. And again.  Even a blind pig finds an acorn.  Ventura was wrong.  Oswald had also qualified as a Sharpshooter and then a Marksman and should have been very familiar with the rifle.

Jesse Ventura tries to duplicate Oswald's shooting sequence - YouRepeat


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 18, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Here is a visual of the reports from ear witnesses as to how many shots they thought were fired.  A couple things to remember, eye or ear witness reports are very unreliable no matter who may be doing the reporting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are not doing the math...AND you are relying on 'eye or ear witness reports'

If 3 shots were fired and one shot missed the limousine, struck the south curb of Main Street near the Triple Underpass and wounded James Tague on the right cheek...*AND*...Oswald was the lone shooter, then you are left with only 2 bullets to inflict the wounds to both Governor Connolly and President Kennedy.

BUT...you said:

_First shot hit Kennedy in the back and lodges there later to become the "pristine" bullet.

Second shot misses Kennedy and hits Connelly with the bullet fragmentizing..

The third hit Kennedy in the head.

Either way three shot, three from the same person three from Oswald.
_

NOW what???????


----------



## Freewill (Feb 18, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a visual of the reports from ear witnesses as to how many shots they thought were fired.  A couple things to remember, eye or ear witness reports are very unreliable no matter who may be doing the reporting.
> ...



I just gave you an alternate scenario.  What hit Tague could have been a fragment from any of the shots, except the one that hit Conley.  Again, it is pretty clear there were three shots.  One missing was the judgment of the HSCA and the Warren commission.  So clearly that could have been the one that nicked Tague.  I also said we can not know it will forever be a mystery.


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 18, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



WHAT _fragment_? A *BULLET* hit  the south curb of Main Street near the Triple Underpass and wounded James Tague on the right cheek.


----------



## Freewill (Feb 19, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Keep asking the same question and you will still get the same answer.  It is not possible to know what hit Tague.  Could have been something that hit the curb could have been something else.  You don't know, I don't know, the HSCA and the Warren committees didn't know and Tague didn't know.  It is not like he suffered a massive injury he had barely a scratch on his face.  Are you willing to say it was a bullet tor a fragment that caused such a minor wound?  Three shots.


----------



## dcraelin (Feb 19, 2014)

I still think one of the most interesting questions is why if Oswald did kill Kennedy, how can people be so sure it wasn't at the behest of the soviets, sense he spent some time there? How could they have dismissed that so early, or at all?

Perhaps Putin knows something.


----------



## Freewill (Feb 19, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> I still think one of the most interesting questions is why if Oswald did kill Kennedy, how can people be so sure it wasn't at the behest of the soviets, sense he spent some time there? How could they have dismissed that so early, or at all?
> 
> Perhaps Putin knows something.



The Russians had nothing to gain and nuclear war to risk.  I see nothing that the Russian got out of the killing of JFK.  Even they had to know we were not going to allow nuclear missiles in Cuba.  Although it really didn't matter with submarines with nuclear launch capabilities.  At least with Cuba we knew where the missiles were located.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 19, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



.hysterical how you fell hook, line and sinker for the lamestream medias trick photograpghy. easy to substitute a pristine bullet on the tv.doesnt happen in real life charlie.thats because you magic bullet theorists ignore facts that there were multitple shooters there that day.you guys   have ZERO evidence that oswald was the lone shooter or shot tippet while there are overwhelming facts that there were multiple shooters there that day. the only thing thats closed is your mind. the JFK case is closed in the fact it has been proven the CIA was behind it all.

you guys  ignore facts that all the dallas doctors said both the head wound and and throut wound were entrance wounds from the front and witnesses saw a gunman behin the fence firing a rifle as well as ignoring the laws of physics.

you magic bullet theorists go into these discussions only seeing what you WANT to see never watching videos of photos taken that day that prove there were multiple shooters of many bullets seen that day the warren commission did not explain because they could not be traced back to oswalds rifle. you guys always run off everytime from these two videos below are shown because your so much in denial and afraid of the truth and wont talk about them because you know you cant refute the facts these videos prove multiple shooters were there that day.



you magic bullet theorists also always blatantly ignore facts that many people who came forward and gave versions of events different than the governments wound up dying in very myserious deaths not to mention constantly ignoring the fact that according to many witnesses,the warren commission altered their testimonys,a crime itself they should have all gone to jail for.

the country has gone downhill since JFK died that day.He was our last REAL president we had.Not a puppet for the establishment,not willing to do what they told him to do and he paid the price for it. Every single president we have had since then,with the exception of carter,has been more even and corrupt than the previous one. Carter like JFK,also tried to get rid of the CIA in his last year in office.The establishment knew he was on his way out and would not be reelected so thats why they didnt bother trying to assassinate,why bother with just one year left in office.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 19, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...




speaking of reagan,the blind sheople in america who worship that evil bastard as god and consider him the greatest president ever are not aware of facts that he blocked jim garrisons extradition requests to subpeona many key high officials in government when he was governor of california.Thats why like future president ford,like ford,he was also rewarded the office of the presidency for participating in the coverup just like Ford did.
They talk about that in that first video I posted and its been talked about in other jfk books as well.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Feb 19, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



^ more troll shit from the moron troll gibberish spewing monkey-poo flinging simian reject, 9/11 rim job.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 19, 2014)

I see as usual liar abilty,you show off your pathetic childish obsession you have with me coming on here posting IMMEDIATELY after I post like clockwork.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Feb 19, 2014)

I see that 9/11 rim job is still unable to be honest about almost anything.

I haven't even deigned to take notice of it for weeks on end.  But when I do mention it, having seen one of its typically shrill idiotic posts, it automatically assumes that I am following it around.  

Wait.

Maybe it's another "conspiracy" from 9/11 rim job, the conspiracy fubar of USMB.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 19, 2014)

Freewill said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


----------



## dcraelin (Feb 19, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



would like to see you post video again. I dont see how as Gvoernoer of California he could have done a thing about it.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 19, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...


you're gonna make handjob's head explode with that much logic!


----------



## dcraelin (Feb 19, 2014)

Freewill said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > I still think one of the most interesting questions is why if Oswald did kill Kennedy, how can people be so sure it wasn't at the behest of the soviets, sense he spent some time there? How could they have dismissed that so early, or at all?
> ...



they perhaps thought they were getting a less belligerent president. Remember JFK ran for office on a missile gap. I believe Kennedy was also responsible for the initial escalation of things in Vietnam and some say assassination there, so retribution.


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 19, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



It was a bullet that missed the limousine, struck the curb and a fragment hit Tague in the face. The section of the curb that was struck by a bullet was removed as evidence.






Since photographs of Tagues wounded cheek and the damaged curb were published immediately after the assassination, the Warren Commission had no choice but to account for the errant shot. Because the physical evidence (the three spent hulls found on the sixth floor) and the duration of time between the first and last shots would not allow lone assassin Oswald a fourth shot, it demanded that all the wounds to the President and Governor Connally were caused by just two bullets.

Enter the Single Bullet Theory. Arlen Specter, a junior Council on the Commission staff, reasoned that since Governor Connally was seated directly in front of the President, it was extremely likely that one bullet could have hit Kennedy from behind, exited through the wound in his throat, and continued on to inflict the Governors wounds.

NOW, let's recap...

You are not doing the math...AND you are relying on 'eye or ear witness reports'

If 3 shots were fired and one shot missed the limousine, struck the south curb of Main Street near the Triple Underpass and wounded James Tague on the right cheek...AND...Oswald was the lone shooter, then you are left with only 2 bullets to inflict the wounds to both Governor Connolly and President Kennedy.

BUT...you said:

First shot hit Kennedy in the back and lodges there later to become the "pristine" bullet.

Second shot misses Kennedy and hits Connelly with the bullet fragmentizing..

The third hit Kennedy in the head.

Either way three shot, three from the same person three from Oswald.


NOW what???????


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 19, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## candycorn (Feb 19, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> I still think one of the most interesting questions is why if Oswald did kill Kennedy, how can people be so sure it wasn't at the behest of the soviets, sense he spent some time there? How could they have dismissed that so early, or at all?
> 
> Perhaps Putin knows something.



I don't think the USSR had a hand in it.  Perhaps Cuba.  Oswald did visit the Cuban embassy in Mexico the month before he killed Kennedy.  

The reason the Soviet Union could be ruled out is because certainly if there was going to be some sort of state sanctioned hit on a foreign leader (let alone one with a nuke arsenal), there would be significant chatter before the event.  We had agents over there and obviously we were monitoring cables and messages from the USSR.


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 19, 2014)

candycorn said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > I still think one of the most interesting questions is why if Oswald did kill Kennedy, how can people be so sure it wasn't at the behest of the soviets, sense he spent some time there? How could they have dismissed that so early, or at all?
> ...



Oswald visited both the Cuban and Soviet Embassy in Mexico City. And so did an imposter who claimed to be Oswald.

A Little Incident in Mexico City

Between 27 September and 3 October 1963, Oswald had been in Mexico City, where he had contacted the Soviet Embassy and the Cuban Consulate several times by telephone and at least five times in person.

The Soviet and Cuban diplomatic compounds in Mexico City were being thoroughly monitored by the CIA, which possessed tape recordings and transcripts of Oswalds telephone calls, as well as photographs of Oswald as he went in and out.

Oswald had applied for a visa to allow him to visit Cuba, and had enquired about obtaining a visa to visit the Soviet Union. More ominously, he had met and spoken by telephone to Valeriy Kostikov, a Soviet diplomat who was strongly suspected of being an agent attached to the KGBs Department 13, which was in charge of assassinations and sabotage.

The obvious implication was that the man accused of assassinating President Kennedy was in some way associated with the Soviet or Cuban regimes. This implication was strengthened when the FBI discovered shortly after the assassination that, two weeks earlier, it had intercepted a letter apparently sent by Oswald to the Soviet Embassy in Washington, in which he claimed that he had met Kostikov in Mexico City.

Oswald in Mexico City: the FBIs Discovery

The FBI learned on the afternoon of the assassination that it had not been kept fully informed by the CIA of Oswalds activities in Mexico City. To remedy this, two sets of evidence were sent by the CIA station in Mexico City to the FBI in Dallas, arriving early on the morning of 23 November:


At least one tape recording of a phone call by a man claiming to be Oswald.


Several photographs of the only nonHispanic man to enter the Soviet compound on the date of Oswalds meeting there with Kostikov.

FBI agents in Dallas made an unexpected and ominous discovery: neither the voice on the recording nor the man in the photographs matched the man who was in custody. Someone had impersonated Oswald in Mexico City.

Oswalds Assistant or Impostor

Although there was good evidence that Oswald had in fact made at least one visit to the Cuban Consulate and one to the Soviet Embassy, several other encounters provided strong evidence that he had also been impersonated:


In two telephone calls to the Soviet Embassy, a man claiming to be Lee Harvey Oswald spoke terrible, hardly recognizable Russian, according to the CIAs translator. Oswald himself spoke Russian very well.
 

The man who made the incriminating phone call to Kostikov had also phoned from the Cuban Consulate three days earlier, on Saturday 28 September. In this instance, not only was Oswald impersonated but the phone call or the transcript appear to have been fabricated. The Cuban Consulate and the switchboard at the Soviet Embassy were closed on Saturdays. Silvia Durán, an employee at the Cuban Consulate, who was mentioned by name on the transcript, denied that she had taken part in the call on the 28th.
 

Silvia Durán and the Cuban Consul General, who had had three encounters with a man who claimed to be Oswald, both recalled that the man they met looked nothing like either the real Oswald or the man in the photographs.

Knowledge of Oswalds Contacts

Oswalds apparent contacts with the Soviet and Cuban representatives in Mexico City were reported by the news media, and gave rise to two competing conspiracy theories:


either the assassination was the result of a communist conspiracy,
 

or it was a conspiracy by elements sympathetic to the US state to blame the Soviet or Cuban regimes.

Knowledge of Oswalds Impersonation

The details of Oswalds impersonation, on the other hand, were kept secret from the general public. The transcripts and recordings of the telephone calls were tightly controlled by the CIA station in Mexico City, and most of the recordings appear to have been erased within a short time of the assassination.

J. Edgar Hoover, Lyndon Johnson, and other Washington insiders were aware of the impersonation, and of its implications, early on the day after the assassination. It was clear that there was no innocent explanation: either Oswald had had at least one accomplice in Mexico City, or he had been impersonated without his knowledge. Either he was working for the Soviet or Cuban regimes, or he had been manipulated in order to implicate those regimes in Kennedys assassination.


----------



## dcraelin (Feb 20, 2014)

candycorn said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > I still think one of the most interesting questions is why if Oswald did kill Kennedy, how can people be so sure it wasn't at the behest of the soviets, sense he spent some time there? How could they have dismissed that so early, or at all?
> ...



I think that the Soviets could have kept the chatter to a minimum if it was a state sanctioned hit. ...Even if you are correct it doesn't explain our governments lack of interest in the subject. This is something that, especially after all these years, they should be sharing with us,...why they did not investigate Soviet ties ...or why they ruled them out without telling us. 



Bfgrn said:


> Oswald visited both the Cuban and Soviet Embassy in Mexico City. And so did an imposter who claimed to be Oswald.



This could actually be the Soviets needling us a bit....like saying....."we did it...but your not going to be able to prove it......so watch yourself."


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 20, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...



Ronnie was powerfullly connected to some people in very high positions in power in the government.Governors have all kinds of power. surely you must be familiar with Slick willie clintons crimes he committed as governor of arkansas? 

the mena arkansas drug scandal that he was involved in with his buddy Bush sr whom he has had a long standing friendship with dating back to  at least the early  80's? 

every person that was involved in the JFK coverup got handsomly rewarded.Ford as future president of the united states,Ronnie,and his pal and good friend dick nixon of course,Johnson,Bush sr, ALL becoming future president of the united states. then there is arlen spector of course becoming future senator.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 20, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


then you woke up!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 20, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...



Its actually quite easy to understand our governments lack of interest in the subject of why they did not investigate soviet ties.you got to remember the warren commission was set up to quiet any talk of conspiracy rumblings that were going on and to quite speculation that the russians could have been behind it.they didnt want americans panicking over the thought of a nuclear war with the russians so johnson convinced earl warren to head the commisssion and to have oswald set up as the lone assassin to quiet any conspiracy talk going around.

you got to remember,this was the height of the cold war and information had gotten out that there were multiple shooters there that day so Johnson got warren to head the commission and to set it up to say that oswald was the lone assassin.that way americans would be at peace with the official version and lies.they did not investigate any ties such as the mob,the cia or anything since the commission was set up to conclude that oswald was the lone assassin.thats why they ruled them out.

one thing thats interesting is Marina Oswald was not your normal typical russian girl.she was the daughter of a russian KGB colonel so you just know she knows more than what she is telling us.Man it would be interesting to know what all she knows about the whole assassination.your right as well in it makes you wonder how much Putin knows because the KGB has got to know a lot about the assassination as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 20, 2014)

This message is hidden because daws101 is on your ignore list.  

  #575 (permalink)          Today, 01:34 PM  

someone farted in here.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 20, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...


I see your point but revealing why you know something gained through clandestine means is never a good sign.  For example, I know you went to work today. If I said that I know this because you walked by Dunkin Donuts and my informant who was tailing you has her morning coffee there...you're not going to walk by Dunkin Donuts any longer.  I can see your point but I can see the point of not wanting to point the opposition in the direction of your source.  Let's say you go into Dunkin Donuts and look for my informant.  There are 8 women in there.  Which one was it?  But knowing the spook is at DD is enough to never walk by there again.


----------



## creativedreams (Feb 20, 2014)

candycorn said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You are not the same candycorn I remember...what happened to you? You respond so differently...


----------



## Freewill (Feb 20, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Garrison was truly the biggest publicity hound of them all and his "investigation" was nothing less then a big lie.  If you critically looked at Garrison you would be laughing about how someone could be so big of narricist.


----------



## Freewill (Feb 20, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Here is a computer simulation, believe what you wish:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfSXkfV_mhA]JFK Assassination Magic Bullet Computer Recreation - YouTube[/ame]

The facts are, there were three shots fired as witnessed by the majority of people.  There is no evidence of more then three.  There were three shell casing in the SBD.  

If any of you ever walked Dealey Plaza you would have to know that the grassy knoll would be one of the last places a person would fire from if they wished to avoid detection.

The truth is that those who wish to paint this as anything other then a simple case of a scum bag killing a president almost never present anything to bolster their case.  It is always like your post innuendo and insult.  I am not saying you don't believe what you are saying but apparently that belief is only because that is what you want to believe, yet you accuse those who actually present evidence as those who just believe.

As I said I have nothing to gain either way.  I at first thought it had to be a conspiracy because that is what sells newspapers and what was pushed the most.  But an objective look at the evidence points to one man. 

Now, did Oswald kill Tippit? There is little doubt:

On November 22, 1963, J.D. Tippit was working beat number 78, his normal patrol area in south Oak Cliff, a residential area of Dallas.[6] At 12:45 p.m., 15 minutes after the President's assassination, Tippit received a radio order to move to the central Oak Cliff area as part of a concentration of police around the center of the city. At 12:54 Tippit radioed that he had moved as directed. By then several messages had been broadcast describing a suspect in the Kennedy assassination[7] as a slender white male, in his early thirties, 5 feet 10 inches (1.78 m) tall, and weighing about 165 pounds (75 kg). Oswald was a slender white male, 24 years old, 5 feet 9 inches (1.75 m) tall, and an estimated weight of 150 pounds (68 kg) pounds at autopsy.[8]

According to the Warren Commission, at approximately 1:111:14 p.m.,[9] Tippit was driving slowly eastward on East 10th Street when  about 100 feet (30 m) past the intersection of 10th Street and Patton Avenue  he pulled alongside a man who resembled the broadcast description of Lee Harvey Oswald.[10][11] The man walked over to Tippit's car and apparently exchanged words with him through an open vent window.[12] Tippit opened his car door and as he walked toward the front of the car, the man drew a handgun and fired three shots in rapid succession, all three bullets hitting Tippit in the chest. The man then walked up to Tippit's fallen body and fired a fourth shot directly into his right temple, fatally wounding him. Tippit was dead before any help could arrive and Oswald was later arrested after "acting suspiciously" by appearing nervous as police sirens neared him and by ducking into the Texas Theatre without buying a ticket.[13]

The Warren Commission identified twelve people who witnessed the shooting,[14] or its aftermath.[15] Domingo Benavides saw Tippit standing by the left door of his parked police car, and a man standing on the right side of the car. He then heard shots and saw Tippit fall to the ground. Benavides stopped his pickup truck on the opposite side of the street from Tippit's car. He observed the shooter fleeing the scene and removing spent cartridge cases from his gun as he left. Benavides waited in his truck until the gunman disappeared before assisting Tippit. He then reported the shooting to police headquarters, using the radio in Tippit's car.[16] Helen Markham witnessed the shooting and then saw a man with a gun in his hand leave the scene.[17] Markham identified Lee Harvey Oswald as Tippits killer in a police lineup she viewed that evening.[18] Barbara Davis and her sister-in-law Virginia Davis heard the shots and saw a man crossing their lawn, shaking his revolver, as if he were emptying it of cartridge cases. Later, the women found two cartridge cases near the crime scene and handed the cases over to police. That evening, Barbara Davis and Virginia Davis were taken to a lineup and both Davises picked out Oswald as the man whom they had seen.[19]

Taxicab driver William Scoggins testified that he saw Tippit's police car pull up alongside a man on the sidewalk as he sat in his taxicab nearby. Scoggins heard three or four shots and then saw Tippit fall to the ground. As Scoggins crouched behind his cab, the man passed within twelve feet of him, pistol in hand, muttering what sounded to him like, "poor dumb cop" or "poor damn cop."[20] The next day, Scoggins viewed a police lineup and identified Oswald as the man whom he had seen with the pistol.[citation needed] But "Scoggins admitted he did not actually witness the shooting and his view of the fleeing killer was obscured because he ducked down behind his cab as the man came by."[21]

The Commission also named several other witnesses[22] who were not at the scene of the murder, but who identified Oswald running between the murder scene and the Texas Theater, where Oswald was subsequently arrested.[23]

Four cartridge cases were found at the scene by eyewitnesses. It was the unanimous testimony of expert witnesses before the Warren Commission that these spent cartridge cases were fired from the revolver in Oswald's possession to the exclusion of all other weapons.[24]

In 1979, the House Select Committee on Assassinations reported: "Based on Oswald's possession of the murder weapon a short time after the murder and the eyewitness identifications of Oswald as the gunman, the committee concluded that Oswald shot and killed Officer Tippit."[25]
J. D. Tippit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Remember also that when arrested Oswald, and there can be no doubt it was him, tried to shot an officer with the same gun that killed Tippet.


----------



## Freewill (Feb 20, 2014)

candycorn said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Unless you want the person to walk a different way.


----------



## Freewill (Feb 20, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## dcraelin (Feb 20, 2014)

candycorn said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



ah......OK.....now I'm hungry

but the government just could have said....we have clandestine sources that have convinced us this is not the Soviet union.

and what is preventing them from sharing this info now?....after this many years I think it would be harmless.  

just read some book reviews  from a book "programming a killer" I think by a former soviet block spy who says that the soviets did indeed plan the assassination...but then apparently desperately tried to stop Oswald


----------



## candycorn (Feb 20, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...



Those are valid questions.


----------



## creativedreams (Feb 20, 2014)

Those are valid questions.[/QUOTE]



Guess demolition companies would save billions in research and costs to bring down buildings into their own footprints...through their own vertical support columns on every level...by simply stacking a campfire next to one or two supports......

Building 7 was a block long building that had opposite ends of the block long building fall at the same time...

The top floor hit the ground almost as fast as a bowling ball would have if dropped right beside it...

Even though the top floor had to crush its way all the way down through its vertical support columns that were fastened and welded all the way up....

Not to mention the vertical support columns were tapered to be thicker and stronger as they go down.......


----------



## creativedreams (Feb 20, 2014)

Sorry above reply was wrong thread.....


----------



## daws101 (Feb 20, 2014)

creativedreams said:


> Those are valid questions.





Guess demolition companies would save billions in research and costs to bring down buildings into their own footprints...through their own vertical support columns on every level...by simply stacking a campfire next to one or two supports......

Building 7 was a block long building that had opposite ends of the block long building fall at the same time...

The top floor hit the ground almost as fast as a bowling ball would have if dropped right beside it...

Even though the top floor had to crush its way all the way down through its vertical support columns that were fastened and welded all the way up....

Not to mention the vertical support columns were tapered to be thicker and stronger as they go down.......[/QUOTE]last time I checked this was a Kennedy assassination thread, not a 911 nut sack conspiracy thread..
not that that matters to you.
like all your butt buddies you'll use any opportunity to spew your bullshit!


----------



## creativedreams (Feb 20, 2014)

daws101 said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> > Those are valid questions.
> ...



If your I.Q. was just a little higher you would see what I see...


----------



## daws101 (Feb 20, 2014)

creativedreams said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > creativedreams said:
> ...


good thing it's exponentially higher ... proving what you see is paranoid delusion..
 last time I checked this was a Kennedy assassination thread


----------



## creativedreams (Feb 20, 2014)

daws101 said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Yes it is....having a high I.Q. doesn't make a person immune from the few and far between human mistakes...they are just fewer and farther between


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 20, 2014)

Freewill said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


----------



## Freewill (Feb 21, 2014)

I guess the point is that there were four shots.  Someone fired from the direction of the SBD and bullet that wasn't jacketed.  They were such a poor shot that they couldn't hit the motorcade they hit a curb.  Yet we still have the majority of people testifying that there were 3 shots, Tague included.

The Tague wounding is a mystery for sure.  Maybe his wound had nothing to do with the shooting.


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 21, 2014)

Freewill said:


> I guess the point is that there were four shots.  Someone fired from the direction of the SBD and bullet that wasn't jacketed.  They were such a poor shot that they couldn't hit the motorcade they hit a curb.  Yet we still have the majority of people testifying that there were 3 shots, Tague included.
> 
> The Tague wounding is a mystery for sure.  Maybe his wound had nothing to do with the shooting.



WHAT? Maybe a meteorite struck the curb and left a bullet mark.


----------



## Freewill (Feb 22, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > I guess the point is that there were four shots.  Someone fired from the direction of the SBD and bullet that wasn't jacketed.  They were such a poor shot that they couldn't hit the motorcade they hit a curb.  Yet we still have the majority of people testifying that there were 3 shots, Tague included.
> ...



Maybe but not likely.

Maybe it was a fragment that had already lost its jacket.

Maybe it didn't happen that day Tague only thought it did.

Tague was down range and the most likely scenario is that he was hit by the bullet that missed or a fragment of one of the bullets.  We shall never know.

What surprises me is that no one ever mentions that the other shooter may have been using a suppressor. That is why only three shoots were heard.  But using what we know it is fairly apparent that the shot that killed Kennedy came from the SBD.  If there were trained assassins shooting they certainly were not very good shots.  For this to be a conspiracy the amount of people who would need to be involved is enormous.  The SS, the Parkland doctors, the doctors in Washington the whole of the Warren commission.  Too big to say this secret this long.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 24, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 24, 2014)

Freewill said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...



the newest government agent troll to penetrate this site. you ignore the fact that garrison was vindicated years later in the 70's when CIA deputy director richard helms said clay shaw did indeed work for the CIA and that while garrison could not convince the jury that shaw was involved,he DID convince them there was a conspiracy,that second shooter existed.miserable fail troll.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 24, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


handjob's delusion that government agent have penetrated this site is as old as it is false....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 24, 2014)

Freewill said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



nice game of dodgeball you play. the bullets found that day at the scene of the tippet murder were not even the same kind that came from the gun that oswald was found to have and the descriptions of the killer they gave did not even match oswald.one witness said she saw two men at the scene of the crime working together and they walked off in separate directions,she wasnt even called before the warren commission. so  much for oswald killing tippet. Helen markham,who was the commissions star witness in the tippet shooting,commission lawyer joseph ball even called her a screwball.

thats comedy gold,everytime you magic bullet theorists are cornered by those two videos ,like clockwork,you all revert to that government propaganda piece by the CIA controlled media actually using COMPUTER stimulation for your laughable lies. which again,they dont address ONE SINGLE FACT brought up in those two videos of mine you refuse to watch or any of the facts i mentioned you dodged and refused to talk about. if your going to keep playing dodgeball refusing to talk about all those multile bullets photographaed that day and the facts i mentioned,then you truly are in denial and skipped junior high school science classes and therefore a complete waste of time like dawgshit is  since you clearly only see what you WANT to see.

comedy gold from you magic bullet theorists.  as always,everytime you are cornered with facts you cant refute,you trolls  always turn tail and run away from those videos not talking about the photos taken that day in them of multiple bullets seen and photographed they showed.

Like all trolls,,you dont talk about any of the evidence presented in them,you cover your ears and close your eyes when shown those vidoes refusing to watch them and then change the subject knowing your cornered by those facts and refusing to address the facts I mentioned and using this comedy piece COMPUTER stimulation video  in your desperate pitiful attempts to avoid admitting you have been taken to school.

that computer video doesnt address a SINGLE item of anything i mentioned or any of the facts presented in those two videos.miserable fail. comedy gold.

you arent even aware of the fact the lead investigater of the HSCA investigation robert blakey even wrote a book about the investigation concluding the mob was behind it when americans were no longer believeing the lies of the warren commission and knew there was at least a second gunman involved.they invented a new patsy -the mob concluding there was a second shooter behind the picket fence.thanks for demonstrating your ignorance in this case  ignoring the facts presented and that you only see what you want to see like all magic bullet theorists.

here is that book that blakey wrote concluding the mob was behind it all.you wont read it of course since your so close minded and in denial as we both know.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Plot-President-George-Robert-Blakey/dp/0812909291[/ame]


The Plot to Kill the PresidentHardcover

by 

George Robert Blakey(Author)

Individuals are walking the streets of American today who should be and eventually may be indicted for the unrequited murder of President John F. Kennedy. The President was not the victim of a nut gunman, Lee Harvey Oswald, alone, but of an organized crime conspiracy. This is the sensational scenario of the book that qualifies as the definitive


dont you ever get tired of imitating dawgshit by  getting your ass handed to you on a platter and demonstrating how cluless and ignorant you are like he constantly does here everyday? lol.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 24, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 24, 2014)

Freewill said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 24, 2014)

View Post  Today, 02:11 PM  
Remove user from ignore listdaws101  
This message is hidden because daws101 is on your ignore list.  


as usual dawgshit,your handlers are obviously worried all these facts are being posted here the fact they sent you here so quickly to troll.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 24, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Feb 24, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> View Post  Today, 02:11 PM
> Remove user from ignore listdaws101
> This message is hidden because daws101 is on your ignore list.
> 
> ...


SURE THEY ARE o QUEEN OF  PARANOIA..


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 24, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...



The KGB has some kind of knowledge about the assassination Im sure.But it was mostly a CIA operation,their fingerprints are all over the place. during the end of the HSCA investigation when it was winding down,two CIA men came forward and said-we did it,where do you want to go with this investigation? 

 the committe of course did not puruse that lead,anything that pointed towards government involvement they ignored since like i said,they had a NEW patsy they invented,the mob.

then you have former CIA operative E Howard Hunt who did covert operations for the CIA for dick nixon when he was vice president under eisenhower,coming forward in 2005 or so giving a taped confession to his son on his deathbed that he was indeed there as part of a CIA operation to kill kennedy after DENYING it for years that he was in dallas that day as well.


take a look.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 24, 2014)

Remove user from ignore listdaws101  
This message is hidden because daws101 is on your ignore list.  

View Post  Today, 02:31 PM  
Remove user from ignore listdaws101  
This message is hidden because daws101 is on your ignore list.  


two farts in a row from you dawgshit.

your handlers are EXTREMELY desperate now.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 24, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> Remove user from ignore listdaws101
> This message is hidden because daws101 is on your ignore list.
> 
> View Post  Today, 02:31 PM
> ...


SURE THEY ARE o QUEEN OF PARANOIA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 24, 2014)

someone farted in here.


----------



## Rockland (Feb 24, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> the newest government agent troll to penetrate this site.


----------



## dcraelin (Feb 24, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



seems to me their was a book out, none dare call it ?, that actually talked about USSR and USA cooperating at some level.  

CIA working with the KGB?....it would be nice to know if Putin knows something.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...



One would have to be an exotic breed of dumbass to believe there was not only US Governmental involvement but coordination between it and foreign intel agencies.


----------



## Freewill (Feb 25, 2014)

candycorn said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...




The story the two sons provided, that E. Howard Hunt left a deathbed confession, was investigated in 2007 by the LA Times who concluded that the information provided by the sons was inconclusive and that none of the accounts provides evidence to convincingly validate that their father disclosed anything revelatory. [11] St. Johns and Davids own family have rejected their claims. E. Howard Hunts widow Laura (married since 1977) and their children Austin (who lived with his father) and Hollis rejected the two sons story saying they had been coaching Hunt to say something as his lucidity deteriorated in his final months. Kevan, St. Johns sister, accused her brothers of elder abuse, telling the LA Times that the two sons pressured their father for dramatic scenarios for their own financial gain. Hunts personal lawyer Bill Snyder even said Howard was just speculating. He had no hard evidence. [11] A personal statement was uploaded to the internet on behalf of E. Howard Hunts family, responding to the claims made by St. John and David. The statement reads [12]:

There is no such thing as E. Howard Hunts Last Confession, contrary to claims currently being circulated by Mr. Hunts two elder sons, Howard St. John and David Hunt Motivated by an apparent need for notoriety and financial gains, these theories regarding Mr. Hunts alleged knowledge of a JFK assassination conspiracy involving the late President Johnson and now dead CIA agents have no basis in fact In 2005, Mr. Hunts two elder sons proposed a book project in conjunction with an individual with film industry connections. Unfortunately, as things developed, it was clear that the project was not about the interesting details of Mr. Hunts life. Rather, it was a vehicle to promote further conspiracy-fueled speculations involving rogue CIA agents and LBJ in the Kennedy assassination. Mr. Hunt definitively rejected that project, and he specifically rejected the theories it contained, both to his attorney, William A. Snyder, Jr. and to his youngest son, Austin, who was living at home and finishing his college courses. When that project did not proceed because of the bizarre conspiracy theories initially promoted, the elder brothers opportunities for financial gain faded. Their resulting reaction has been to continue to exploit Mr. Hunt, to create conflict and division within the family, to threaten their siblings and worst of all, to further a very selfish and greedy personal agenda.

Sincerely,
The Hunt Estate and the Hunt Family

In February 2007 (a month after his death) E. Howard Hunts memoir was published in a book titled American Spy: My Secret History in the CIA, Watergate and Beyond. Hunt devotes all of chapter 12 to the assassination which he titles The Assassination of President Kennedy. Hunt says emphatically that he was in no way involved in the assassination, Let me say clearly that if there was such a scheme, I had nothing to do with it. I was not in Dallas on November 22, 1963; I was not part of a plot to kill the president; and I had no knowledge of the planned assassination. The thought of perpetrating any crime against the president, even though I disagreed with many of his policies, is completely against my innermost convictions, as anyone who truly knows me would attest. [13] [Emphasis mine] He goes onto say that he thinks it probably was a conspiracy but has no evidence to that effect. He says this and that could have happened but ultimately concludes he doesnt know (see endnote for Hunts comments).


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 25, 2014)

Freewill said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...



still evading facts in those two videos and the facts i presented to you in my first post to you I see changing the subject when your cornered.

 newest government disinfo agent to appear.all you did is prove my facts to be true.thanks for proving you have reading comprehension problems,that you really do only see what you want to see as you just proved in spades cause you obviously missed the part i mentioned that i alread said that,that he denied it for years before his deathbed confession.as always,miserable fail.


----------



## dcraelin (Feb 25, 2014)

Freewill said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...



Jesse Ventura actually has footage of Hunt saying himself he was involved.....not that I believe what he said necessarily ..him being a scum spook and all. 

Candycorn!...you seemed so reasonable earlier...now "an exotic breed of dumbass?!!" ... lol...I believe our government has worked with other "intelligence" services....we worked with the USSR in WWII, so why is that so unbelievable? ....wouldnt have to be that the head guys were aware, perhaps just some part of an agency.     Stone's movie actually alludes to the possibility in a conversation Garrison has with his staff.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 25, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...



I have not heard of that book.will have to read it.Im sure there is a lot to it because the CIA and KGB do indeed work together so yeah,im sure your right that Putin knows something about it.
In the watergate tapes of Nixon,you hear Dick mention the bay of pigs invasion and that scab Hunt he goes on to say.His aides always wondered why Nixon always had such an obsession over the bay of pigs invasion talking about that on the tape.wondering what did that have to do with watergate. H R Haldemen later in a book he wrote said that the reason Nixon kept referring to the bay of pigs invasion and that scab Hunt being a loose cannonr,what he was REALLY saying when he was saying that whole bay of pigs invasion thing could come up,was that whole jfk assassination thing could come up. thats what those references were really about is what Halderman says in his book.makes perfect sense.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 25, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



agent candyass ALWAYS exposes what a retard he is.Everybody that debates him always finds that out that at first,he is reasonable but then when he is cornered,like all trolls, he evades the facts and changes the subject.He defends government corruption to no end no matter how absurd and redicules the government version of events are  such as the JFK assassination. best to hit the ignore button.dont reply to him,he is just seeking attention.same as dawgshit.you've heard the old saying-


thats all those two are seeking.dont feed them.

Looks like your the only one on here that has any interest in the truth whatsoever that ever has anything intelliegent to say and is willing to look at both sides.your the only one on here that has been posting lately thats not a troll so looks like all my discussions will have to be with you now since the magic bullet theorists dont have any answers to the facts of multiple bullets fired that day from the photos taken that day seen in those videos that i mentioned at least THREE times and never got addressed.they always go ignored by the lone nut theorists.


----------



## dcraelin (Feb 25, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



that wasnt the full title, the "?" was because there is one book called none dare call it conspiracy.....I think, and another called none dare call it treason....I believe, and I dont remember which one talks about USSR and US high level cooperation


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 25, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



I notice the magic bullet theorists ignored this post,ignoring the FACT that the lead prosecuter in the HSCA investigation,Robert Blakey wrote a book detailing the facts of a conspiracy,that there was a second shooter involved.I noticed the magic bullet theorists true to form,evaded that little pesky fact.


----------



## Freewill (Feb 25, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



No, I did not evade anything.  This last post is in response to the hunt video.  And I do believe I responded to your other posts.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 25, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Reasonable.  So with the CIA director who meets regularly with the President and any number of government officials meeting with the President regularly...you find it reasonable to believe that the CIA would first consult with the Soviets (for some reason--what could they add?) and then pull off an execution in Dallas with a moving vehicle from an elevated position 300 yards away?  

Not when JFK left the hotel in Fort Worth that morning, not when JFK was working the rope line at Love Field in Dallas...no...you wait until you get a 300 yard shot at a moving target.  

Please explain to me what you think is reasonable about why the CIA would work with the KGB--again the KGB can add nothing in the form of logistics, training, access, intel, etc...--and then they come up with a scheme that is needlessly complicated? 

Yeah..you're the one being unreasonable.



dcraelin said:


> I believe our government has worked with other "intelligence" services....we worked with the USSR in WWII, so why is that so unbelievable?



A) Not to kill our president
B) Where was WWII fought?  If you're planning an op in your kitchen, would you consult some loser idiot who lives in Kansas City (provided you're not in KC)?  What could they add?



dcraelin said:


> ....wouldnt have to be that the head guys were aware, perhaps just some part of an agency.     Stone's movie actually alludes to the possibility in a conversation Garrison has with his staff.



It is a movie; not an investigation.  Again...if the hit had occurred in Russia or Eastern Europe...sure.  What expertise does the KGB have for Dallas?  

Sorry but the larger the conspiracy, the easier it is to unearth and involving a governmental agency in the planning or carrying out is the worst thing a conspirator could do and if you're talking about the cellular level of one of these agencies...okay but at some point there is an umbilical to the parent agency.  Involving a foreign intel agency is batshit crazy.  Because whenever, in the future, you know something they don't, they could bring this up an force you to hand over whatever it is.  

Fail.


----------



## Freewill (Feb 25, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Ok concerning the shell casings.I provide this with a link.  You on the other hand post your opinion, no link no nothing.  Here again is what I posted.

Four cartridge cases were found at the scene by eyewitnesses. It was the unanimous testimony of expert witnesses before the Warren Commission that these spent cartridge cases were fired from the revolver in Oswald's possession to the exclusion of all other weapons.[24]

Now it is up to you to post some evidence that this linked statement is not true.  Your say so maybe what you believe put it is not proof.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 25, 2014)

someone farted in here.


----------



## Freewill (Feb 25, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 25, 2014)

someone farted in here.


----------



## dcraelin (Feb 25, 2014)

candycorn said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



I believe it is now accepted history that we ourselves have been involved in foreign leader assassinations. For whatever reasons governments have done this stuff.

The KGB could've provided a convenient patsy for the CIA in Oswald. Or have been  mocking some branch of our own "intelligence' services by throwing our own agent back at us. 

the fact that it was in Stone's movie shows it must have been one of the things talked about in conspiracy circles.

some of the shots you talked about would probably be more dangerous to innocent bystanders. The fact that it was a shot from an elevated position may show their was a conspiracy in that a crazed gunman probably would have used a pistol at short range. This was entirely possible with Oswald as we know he was caught with a pistol. Actually you got me thinking the rifle shot, from an elevated position and a distance tends to show Oswald wasn't seeking his place in history as most other crazed gunmen firing at close range have done.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Freewill said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


----------



## candycorn (Feb 25, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...


Yes and when we did it, we didn't coordinate with the sitting government to remove it's leader.  If a nation was at revolt, perhaps some would consider it as the guys who tried to knock off Hitler did but in the 1960's USA...no way.




dcraelin said:


> The KGB could've provided a convenient patsy for the CIA in Oswald. Or have been  mocking some branch of our own "intelligence' services by throwing our own agent back at us.


Seriously?  You're stating that the government would need help from the KGB in coming up with a patsy?  

I'm sorry but that is a retarded take on things.



dcraelin said:


> the fact that it was in Stone's movie shows it must have been one of the things talked about in conspiracy circles.


Means zilch.



dcraelin said:


> some of the shots you talked about would probably be more dangerous to innocent bystanders. The fact that it was a shot from an elevated position may show their was a conspiracy in that a crazed gunman probably would have used a pistol at short range. This was entirely possible with Oswald as we know he was caught with a pistol. Actually you got me thinking the rifle shot, from an elevated position and a distance tends to show Oswald wasn't seeking his place in history as most other crazed gunmen firing at close range have done.



Not sure what any of that means.  

But if you're going to sit there and say the CIA was involved, you have to own that and all that goes with it.  

If it rained that day, the top is on the limo and the plan is called off. If there was a bird that was overly aggressive, eyes may be cast upward.  It would be called off.  A bee nest on the overhang...may not lend itself to convenience.   So many process variables...why do you add those in when, if you're the CIA, you can come up with thousands of easier scenarios at a closer range.... As you said, the CIA does this for a living and what happened in Dallas, you're saying, is the best they can come up with?  

Seriously dude...think about what you're trying to convince someone of.


----------



## Freewill (Feb 25, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Feb 25, 2014)

Freewill said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


----------



## dcraelin (Feb 25, 2014)

candycorn said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > I believe it is now accepted history that we ourselves have been involved in foreign leader assassinations. For whatever reasons governments have done this stuff.
> ...


We coordinated with elements within countries just as I am suggesting perhaps the KGB might have.    





candycorn said:


> You're stating that the government would need help from the KGB in coming up with a patsy?
> I'm sorry but that is a retarded take on things.


 A convincing patsy yes, or it could be as apparently suggested in previous book I refered to the KGB came up with own patsy...call it whatever you like...just  theorizing


dcraelin said:


> the fact that it was in Stone's movie shows it must have been one of the things talked about in conspiracy circles.





candycorn said:


> Means zilch.


 whatever 


dcraelin said:


> some of the shots you talked about would probably be more dangerous to innocent bystanders. The fact that it was a shot from an elevated position may show their was a conspiracy in that a crazed gunman probably would have used a pistol at short range. This was entirely possible with Oswald as we know he was caught with a pistol. Actually you got me thinking the rifle shot, from an elevated position and a distance tends to show Oswald wasn't seeking his place in history as most other crazed gunmen firing at close range have done.





candycorn said:


> Not sure what any of that means.
> But if you're going to sit there and say the CIA was involved, you have to own that and all that goes with it.


 It means that your providing some 'circumstancial' evidence that Oswald was not a lone nut or he wouldv't just walked up to kennedy in the motorcade and shot him. .... I didn't say anything about the CIA that in that part.



candycorn said:


> If it rained that day, the top is on the limo and the plan is called off. If there was a bird that was overly aggressive, eyes may be cast upward.  It would be called off.  A bee nest on the overhang...may not lend itself to convenience.   So many process variables...why do you add those in when, if you're the CIA, you can come up with thousands of easier scenarios at a closer range.... As you said, the CIA does this for a living and what happened in Dallas, you're saying, is the best they can come up with?
> Seriously dude...think about what you're trying to convince someone of.



The top was not bullet proof and might not have altered plans at all. 

So if you think it is so obviously a bad plan, how would you have done it.?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 25, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...


Oh, so the KGB was quarterbacking...happened to reach out to the CIA, found sympathetic agents and pulled it off.  



dcraelin said:


> A convincing patsy yes, or it could be as apparently suggested in previous book I refered to the KGB came up with own patsy...call it whatever you like...just  theorizing


That the CIA and FBI and Warren Commision agree upon; independently.  



dcraelin said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what any of that means.
> ...


It's hard to figure out what you're stating and why you're putting together this elaborate multi-national hit where any one of the moving parts can fail and the whole thing comes unraveled.  None of it makes sense.



dcraelin said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > If it rained that day, the top is on the limo and the plan is called off. If there was a bird that was overly aggressive, eyes may be cast upward.  It would be called off.  A bee nest on the overhang...may not lend itself to convenience.   So many process variables...why do you add those in when, if you're the CIA, you can come up with thousands of easier scenarios at a closer range.... As you said, the CIA does this for a living and what happened in Dallas, you're saying, is the best they can come up with?
> ...



Poisoning the food of the President for one thing.  Easy to do, would have access, if you think the actual autopsy was intentionally botched, that would not be an issue. 

Kennedy was medically under care, having a procedure go poorly with fatal results.

Plane crash of AF1

Anything other than one with all of the process variables that you're saying took place.


----------



## Freewill (Feb 26, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Feb 26, 2014)

Freewill said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Feb 26, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Feb 26, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Feb 26, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 26, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


----------



## Freewill (Feb 27, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...


----------



## dcraelin (Feb 27, 2014)

candycorn said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



the methods you suggest are all problematic as they require close proximity to president or risk injury to bystanders. fellow diners can be poisoned. AS far as I know Kennedy had no medical procedures during his presidency. Crash of AF1 would have killed many. Also any method with a hidden killer would bring on a more balanced inquiry/investigation....not the rush to judgement that happened with Oswald. (this goes against idea that Oswald wasn't a patsy)

I didnt say "happened to reach out", KGB probably had some ties with CIA, some back-channels say, left over from WWII.

noticed you ignored statement about non-bullet-proof top


----------



## daws101 (Feb 27, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...


the limos top? 
Kinda irrelevant as it was not on the limo at the time...


----------



## dcraelin (Feb 27, 2014)

daws101 said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



well Candy-corn was saying that its possible use is evidence against a conspiracy


----------



## daws101 (Feb 27, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...


she's right.


----------



## dcraelin (Feb 27, 2014)

daws101 said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



no she not, it was a clear, I think plastic, bubble top. might have deflected first shot a little tho maybe not at all. So its possible use is not evidence there was no conspiracy.  

In fact as my conversation with her shows, the fact that Oswald didnt just rush up to the motorcade with his pistol, tends to show he was not a crazed killer like Hinkley or say Sirhan Sirhan even. (tho I have doubts on that one also) and that he wasn't a political fanatic, willing to do something in the name of history.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 27, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...


Oswald had been a marine ...crazed killer or political fanatic aside...his training would have taught him how when and where to shoot..
lots of nut jobs are extremely good planing and executing dangerous tasks..
the beltway shooters a while back are a fine example...


----------



## candycorn (Feb 27, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...


If you're willing to bring down the government....his immediate family is a show stopper?  Retarded assumption.



dcraelin said:


> AS far as I know Kennedy had no medical procedures during his presidency.


Medical problems were well documented:
The Medical Ordeals of JFK - Robert Dallek - The Atlantic

Kennedy famously took a massive cocktail just before meeting Premier Kruschev. 
Vienna summit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Strange you don't know this.



dcraelin said:


> Crash of AF1 would have killed many.


Again, what does anyone care about this?



dcraelin said:


> Also any method with a hidden killer would bring on a more balanced inquiry/investigation....not the rush to judgement that happened with Oswald. (this goes against idea that Oswald wasn't a patsy)


Speculation.  So you get another patsy....  

Gee, in your mind was the goal to destroy this nobody Oswald or to kill Kennedy?  C'mon dude, at least try.



dcraelin said:


> I didnt say "happened to reach out", KGB probably had some ties with CIA, some back-channels say, left over from WWII.


That the CIA would entertain such a request to off the leader of their nation is batshit crazy.  Because until this very day, the KGB would have leverage over the CIA.  One letter to the NYT or any other paper and boom, the CIA is before every committee the Congress has.  

Even if there were elements of the CIA with, of course the famous "back channels" (where do you conspiracy loons get this shit?), it's patently retarded to think that they would take direction from the KGB.



dcraelin said:


> noticed you ignored statement about non-bullet-proof top



Why comment on it. No clear shot, no shot taken. The CIA wouldn't have put together a plan with so many moving parts dependent upon the weather, bees, birds, high wind, etc.. when so many low-risk other attractive alternatives were present nearly every day of the week in Washington where they could definitely control where the body would be taken, who would see the body, what doctors were on duty at the time of the assassination, etc...

Bring your A-game.


----------



## Freewill (Feb 28, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...



Oswald was a political killer.  His murder of Tippets fits exactly what you describe.

Oswald tried to kill long ranges before when he tried to kill General Walker.  Oswald's wife testified that Oswald did in fact make the attempt, here is some more information and a transcript of the note Oswald left that day.   It appears that the shooting of JFK fits exactly the fashion in which Oswald would operate.  Marines use rifles.

American Experience . Oswald's Ghost | PBS


----------



## dcraelin (Feb 28, 2014)

Freewill said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



The supposed attempt to kill Walker is what I believe some call sheep-dipping. It also does not really fit the narrative by the "Oswald did it alone " crowd. Walker hated Kennedy. I believe he was fired by Kennedy. So Oswald wants to kill both Kennedy and his ideological opposite in Walker? Only the CIA and/or KGB could come up with something so convoluted.  

The witnesses to the supposed Walker shooting said their were two people, maybe even two cars.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 28, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...



You're purposely mis-characterizing the General and the President's stances.  Like many Walker saw any negotiation as a capitulation:



> Walker held extreme political views, accusing a variety of Democrats of being "pink" Communist sympathizers and opposing the integration of Southern schools. After Attorney General Robert Kennedy issued a warrant for Walker's arrest, the general declared himself a "political prisoner" of the Kennedy administration.






dcraelin said:


> Only the CIA and/or KGB could come up with something so convoluted.


Another one of your whoppers. 



dcraelin said:


> The witnesses to the supposed Walker shooting said their were two people, maybe even two cars.


Quote?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Feb 28, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## dcraelin (Feb 28, 2014)

candycorn said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > the methods you suggest are all problematic as they require close proximity to president or risk injury to bystanders. fellow diners can be poisoned.
> ...


didnt say necessarily his immediate family; but ideologues, even governments may want to avoid collateral damage for many reasons, for their own, or participant's moral reasons. 


candycorn said:


> Medical problems were well documented:
> The Medical Ordeals of JFK - Robert Dallek - The Atlantic
> Kennedy famously took a massive cocktail just before meeting Premier Kruschev.
> Vienna summit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Strange you don't know this


I knew he had back problems and addisons, but when you say procedure I though surgery,....drugs..would be same problem with poisoning...proximity mainly


candycorn said:


> Gee, in your mind was the goal to destroy this nobody Oswald or to kill Kennedy?  C'mon dude, at least try.


your just babbling here 


candycorn said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > I didnt say "happened to reach out", KGB probably had some ties with CIA, some back-channels say, left over from WWII.
> ...


 no...its you thats batshit crazy for thinking it absolutely impossible. "one letter to the NYT"...lol.....tools like you would just label it "batshit crazy"............Kennedy wanted to shut down CIA;your putting words in my mouth and then calling it "patently retarded", Im speculatively assuming elements within the CIA would act in their own parallel interests, not "take direction". 


candycorn said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > noticed you ignored statement about non-bullet-proof top
> ...


...what happens with no clear shot depends...some have said their were other attempts canceled....but maybe you take your chances...."bees, birds"..lol   Maybe the CIA wouldnt want anything to happen in Washington because would really get the conspiracy theorists talking...I dont know..you assuming the CIA thinks like you. 


candycorn said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


seem to have lost your quote here but other readers should look back, it actually SUPPORTS MY view and you use it?????I think you may be losing it.   


dcraelin said:


> The witnesses to the supposed Walker shooting said their were two people, maybe even two cars.


Quote?[/QUOTE]
Quote? im suposed to quote somebody???? look it up, I did and boy saw two people and two cars.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 28, 2014)

just to muddy the waters some more : Richard Paul Pavlick - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Richard Paul Pavlick (February 13, 1887 &#8211; November 11, 1975) was a retired postal worker from New Hampshire who stalked U.S. President-Elect John F. Kennedy, with the intent of assassinating him. On December 11, 1960 in Palm Beach, Florida, Pavlick positioned himself to carry out the assassination by blowing up Kennedy and himself with dynamite, but delayed the attempt because Kennedy was with his wife and children. He was then arrested before he was able to stage another attempt.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 28, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...


I see, so blowing off hubby's head in broad daylight are within this "code"?  Retarded.



dcraelin said:


> I knew he had back problems and addisons, but when you say procedure I though surgery,....drugs..would be same problem with poisoning...proximity mainly


When you give an injection of steroids, usually those in the proximity do not share the benefits.



dcraelin said:


> no...its you thats batshit crazy for thinking it absolutely impossible.


The scenario you and Rimjob layed out is impossible.  Sorry but it is.  Do I think Oswald worked for the CIA at one point.  Yes.  Do I think he was influenced by a foreign power. Perhaps--I wouldn't bet the farm on it but I would bet a small amount with confidence.  Did the KGB direct the CIA to do anything? No.  What is it you say now..."parallel interests"...when you have to create euphemisms you're probably on thin ice.



dcraelin said:


> "one letter to the NYT"...lol.....tools like you would just label it "batshit crazy"............


Yeah intel services never record people to blackmail them later.  Probably against that same retarded code you cited.



dcraelin said:


> Kennedy wanted to shut down CIA


Really?  Oh okay.



dcraelin said:


> ;your putting words in my mouth and then calling it "patently retarded", Im speculatively assuming elements within the CIA would act in their own parallel interests, not "take direction".
> ...what happens with no clear shot depends...some have said their were other attempts canceled....but maybe you take your chances...."bees, birds"..lol


Least of your worries.  Maybe Oswald's boss asks him to go get some sandwiches or something instead of being in the building and being the perfect patsy or perhaps there is a medical emergency in the building where fire and police show up unexpectedly...  The point that you keep purposely glossing over is that if the CIA wanted to off a President and the CIA lives 20 miles away, they aren't going to opt to do it in Dallas where they control very little of the environment.  I'm sorry but it's retarded to think so.



dcraelin said:


> Maybe the CIA wouldnt want anything to happen in Washington because would really get the conspiracy theorists talking...


Yeah, having it in Dallas has created a shortage of morons and their conspiracies.



dcraelin said:


> I dont know..you assuming the CIA thinks like you.


Logically.  Yes, I assume that our intel services don't add shit to their inbox and make their already difficult operations more complex by doing so.  



dcraelin said:


> The witnesses to the supposed Walker shooting said their were two people, maybe even two cars.


Quote?[/QUOTE]
Quote? im suposed to quote somebody???? look it up, I did and boy saw two people and two cars.[/QUOTE]
When you state someone saw something...please cite the person saying that much.  Like earlier you said there were attempts earlier but didn't cite anyone.  

Yes, cite the person(s) who saw two people and two cars on the "alleged" assassination attempt.


----------



## dcraelin (Feb 28, 2014)

candycorn said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


better than being dead.......
and quit throwing around the names......it just makes you look retarded........plenty of people....believe similar things and aren't retarded



candycorn said:


> When you give an injection of steroids, usually those in the proximity do not share the benefits.


 When I said proximity I meant that perpetrators would have to have 
close proximity



candycorn said:


> The scenario you and Rimjob layed out is impossible.  Sorry but it is.  Do I think Oswald worked for the CIA at one point.  Yes.  Do I think he was influenced by a foreign power. Perhaps--I wouldn't bet the farm on it but I would bet a small amount with confidence.  Did the KGB direct the CIA to do anything? No.  What is it you say now..."parallel interests"...when you have to create euphemisms you're probably on thin ice.


 You're not sorry...and I wouldn't care if you where....I repeat, I DIDN'T SAY DIRECT......."parallel interests" is not a euphemism. 



candycorn said:


> Yeah intel services never record people to blackmail them later.  Probably against that same retarded code you cited.


 What?!!!! I have no idea what your talking about here.........



candycorn said:


> Really?  Oh okay.
> Least of your worries.  Maybe Oswald's boss asks him to go get some sandwiches or something instead of being in the building and being the perfect patsy or perhaps there is a medical emergency in the building where fire and police show up unexpectedly...  The point that you keep purposely glossing over is that if the CIA wanted to off a President and the CIA lives 20 miles away, they aren't going to opt to do it in Dallas where they control very little of the environment.  I'm sorry but it's retarded to think so.


program apparently dropping paragraphs responded to....but so something goes wrong....operation get canceled...so what?...they try again. 



candycorn said:


> Yeah, having it in Dallas has created a shortage of morons and their conspiracies.


Prob higher if in DC...tools like you can say...CIA would've rather done it in DC.



candycorn said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know..you assuming the CIA thinks like you.
> ...


Their whole base of operations is overseas..they're used to doing things/operations away from home base....they dont want to  shit in their own pool



candycorn said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > Quote? im suposed to quote somebody???? look it up, I did and boy saw two people and two cars.
> ...


I'm not writing a damn term paper


----------



## dcraelin (Feb 28, 2014)

daws101 said:


> just to muddy the waters some more : Richard Paul Pavlick - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Richard Paul Pavlick (February 13, 1887 &#8211; November 11, 1975) was a retired postal worker from New Hampshire who stalked U.S. President-Elect John F. Kennedy, with the intent of assassinating him. On December 11, 1960 in Palm Beach, Florida, Pavlick positioned himself to carry out the assassination by blowing up Kennedy and himself with dynamite, but delayed the attempt because Kennedy was with his wife and children. He was then arrested before he was able to stage another attempt.



thank you, shows that even killers can be squeamish about collateral damage.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 28, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...


Not calling you retarded.  Calling your logic retarded.



dcraelin said:


> When I said proximity I meant that perpetrators would have to have
> close proximity


Assassins usually do.  The intelligence services who have agents in other countries are well schooled in having someone in a business.  Having an agent pose as a doctor or nurse or whomever would not be much of a stretch compared to what you have the CIA doing.



dcraelin said:


> You're not sorry...and I wouldn't care if you where....I repeat, I DIDN'T SAY DIRECT......."parallel interests" is not a euphemism.
> 
> What?!!!! I have no idea what your talking about here.........
> 
> program apparently dropping paragraphs responded to....but so something goes wrong....operation get canceled...so what?...they try again.


Uhh...

When you have a conspiracy in place, it can be discovered at any time so it is a pretty important aspect of any conspiracy that it takes place at the appointed time.  Which, again, is why you don't do such a thing in Dallas of all places.  It is, forgive me, retarded to think that a hit would be carried out where there is no control of the after effects vs. having a much greater degree of control.  Just for one itty-bitty example, if it does go bad, there are far more safe houses around VA than Dallas.  



dcraelin said:


> Their whole base of operations is overseas..they're used to doing things/operations away from home base....they dont want to  shit in their own pool


Probably the dumbest thing ever said on this thread.



dcraelin said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...



No kidding; they make sense.


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 28, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


----------



## Freewill (Feb 28, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 1, 2014)

*NOTE: I fixed the posts. From now on just hit the "Quote" button, then type your reply.*



Freewill said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > You are kind of all over the place. You initially accepted that the back wound was shallow, and that the three shots could be explained. You said, the first created the shallow back wound, the second hit Connolly and the third hit Kennedy. But one of the bullets missed the limousine. So now you are stuck with the single bullet theory, Connolly not reacting to his wounds, and an entrance wound in the President's neck that you can't explain.
> ...



Three shots, FINE. But the last two were fired almost simultaneously, which is IMPOSSIBLE with a bolt action rifle. PLUS, one shot missed the limousine. So NOW you have to create all the wounds including an entrance wound in the President's neck WITH TWO BULLETS.

The Sibert and ONeill Report

Two FBI agents, James Sibert and Francis ONeill, attended the autopsy of President Kennedy. Their report is presented below, along with a memorandum in which they confirmed several of their observations.

*The Significance of the Report*

The Sibert and ONeill Report is significant to the study of President Kennedys assassination in several ways:


it is the only contemporaneous eyewitness account of events at the autopsy;
 

it strongly contradicted certain elements of the case against Lee Harvey Oswald;
 

it illustrated the treatment of evidence by the Warren Commission and various investigative agencies;
 

and it helped to generate an influential, though highly implausible, conspiracy theory involving the surgical alteration of President Kennedys body.

*The SingleBullet Theory*

The FBI agents account contains several observations about the location, angle and depth of President Kennedys back wound which, if accurate, would invalidate the Warren Commissions singlebullet theory:


The bullet wound was below the shoulders and two inches to the right of the middle line of the spinal column, a location consistent with the bullet holes in the presidents shirt and jacket but too low to be consistent with the singlebullet theory.
 

This opening was probed by Dr. HUMES with the finger, at which time it was determined that the trajectory of the missile entering at this point had entered at a downward position of 45 to 60 degrees. A bullet entering at a downward angle could not have come out through the throat, as the singlebullet theory demanded.
 

Further probing determined that the distance travelled by this missile was a short distance inasmuch as the end of the opening could be felt with the finger. It became known several years later that the pathologists had been forbidden, presumably by one or more of their military superiors, to dissect the back and throat wounds (see Clay Shaw Trial Transcript, pp.1158). Such dissection would almost certainly have confirmed or denied the possibility that a single bullet had passed through President Kennedys body and had caused both wounds.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 1, 2014)

A repeat of an occasionally needed reminder:  The TITLE of this dishonest thread remains false.

It is as stupid and bogus as 9/11 Rimjob is.


----------



## dcraelin (Mar 1, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> Their whole base of operations is overseas..they're used to doing things/operations away from home base....they dont want to shit in their own pool





candycorn said:


> Probably the dumbest thing ever said on this thread.


really?!, and yet you say, "The intelligence services who have agents in other countries are well schooled in having someone in a business.  Having an agent pose as a doctor or nurse or whomever would not be much of a stretch compared to what you have the CIA doing."....you think setting up a doctor in fake business so he could poison the president is easier than the CIA setting up Oswald as a shooter???......THAT may be the dumbest thing ever said on this thread.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 1, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


----------



## candycorn (Mar 1, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > Their whole base of operations is overseas..they're used to doing things/operations away from home base....they dont want to shit in their own pool
> ...



Why is it you can not quote me saying such an absurd thing?  Oh yeah, because I never said that.  

All I stated was that if the CIA, who has almost daily access to the President, was going to do something like this, they would do it where they have the most resources.  Your idiotic statement that they have more resources overseas is a retarded comment since they are based in Virginia and, oh yeah, Dallas isn't overseas.  

As for having a biological attack on the President in VA, that would have fewer process variables than turning this flake Oswald into your hit man.  Lets see...he turned his back on the US, then Russia, then came back to the US.  And the CIA is going to trust this boob to take the fatal shot to satisfy some "parallel interest"?  Again...retarded commentary from someone who is frankly smarter than that; or at least should be.


----------



## dcraelin (Mar 1, 2014)

candycorn said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...



I did quote you and did it accurately. I however never said "they have more resources overseas".

"process variables"... big impressive talk ...still means nothing. 

I dont think he was a boob, very smart I think most would say. All you need is the nerve,the eyesight, and the steadiness. 

I should be smarter than to argue with someone who is just trolling. As the saying goes 
Any jackass can kick down a barn. 

The Oswald as ideologue doesnt make much sense when the Warren-report-defenders  say also that he also tried to kill Walker. Walker and Kennedy were polar opposites. Robert Kennedy actually had Walker thrown into a mental hospital.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 1, 2014)

7forever said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


----------



## Freewill (Mar 1, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...


----------



## 7forever (Mar 1, 2014)

Freewill said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


----------



## candycorn (Mar 1, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...



Keeping up the crazy....good job.  So it's not likely that Oswald could have killed two people that didn't get along?  Ahh...I see.


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 2, 2014)

Freewill said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


----------



## Freewill (Mar 2, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


----------



## Freewill (Mar 2, 2014)

7forever said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 2, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 2, 2014)

When the driver's haircut shot President Kennedy, where was IQof7Forever?  And what was 9/11 Rimjob doing at that very moment?


----------



## Freewill (Mar 2, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Mar 2, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## Freewill (Mar 2, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...


----------



## Freewill (Mar 2, 2014)

IlarMeilyr said:


> When the driver's haircut shot President Kennedy, where was IQof7Forever?  And what was 9/11 Rimjob doing at that very moment?



LOL, stop, play nice, ok don't stop.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

IlarMeilyr said:


> When the driver's haircut shot President Kennedy, where was IQof7Forever?  And what was 9/11 Rimjob doing at that very moment?



The driver's left arm extended over in both other films. That proves two things: The fake reflection is moot and Greer's left arm was edited out of Zapruder during the shooting sequence. No alterations are necessary unless something needed to be covered up.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Freewill said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 2, 2014)

7forever said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > When the driver's haircut shot President Kennedy, where was IQof7Forever?  And what was 9/11 Rimjob doing at that very moment?
> ...


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 2, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Oswald was innocent, did not shoot jfk in the head. You have no proof of an obvious falsehood.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

22k views and not an ounce of evidence against Oswald.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 2, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



 I know you know. You've known the truth for decades.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Freewill said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > When the driver's haircut shot President Kennedy, where was IQof7Forever?  And what was 9/11 Rimjob doing at that very moment?
> ...



Jfk reaches to his throat because that's where he was shot. Connally swiped to his left because jfk's bullet whizzed past his head. It was a horror reaction, because he heard the first shot about three seconds prior to that.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 2, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



What I've known for decades is that JFK shot himself.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6naJ08Tskk&feature=player_embedded]JFK Assassination - Red Dwarf - BBC - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Anything can work for a delusional. No biggie.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



How exactly would you prove a negative in a real debate? Oswald did not jfk in the head; GO.......................................................you got nothing.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

candycorn said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Hey CANDYSHIT. OSWALD WAS INNOCENT. IT WAS THE DRIVER.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 2, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

​


Freewill said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



If I was then you could do something for your side. You can't because the truth is simple.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I'm the best for jfk truth. Nobody can beat the truth when someone sticks with it and never backs down.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 2, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



If your side had more than just grainy over-compressed videos and gifs that you made by filming VCR tapes off an analog TV, you might have something worth debating.

Just sayin'


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

c'mon rat, ya pussy Show me your proof on the fatal headshot...bring it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 2, 2014)

7forever said:


> c'mon rat, ya pussy Show me your proof on the fatal headshot...bring it.



c'mon Seven, you whiny prat Show me something that you didn't doctor by multiple filmings from VCR tape to analog TV.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



You are clearly not stupid, and I applaud you for that. The films are the films. They are what they are, clear enough to see Greer's shot. Of course the nix and muchmore films are really necessary when there's so much denial.

There are murderers walking past surveillance cameras that left crime scenes who are never found. We all know who Greer was.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > c'mon rat, ya pussy Show me your proof on the fatal headshot...bring it.
> ...



If I doctored anything, then the witnesses wouldn't be available. They saw the shot.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

What's the big deal to you? It's totally obvious and it's not 911, a far more complicated hoax.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 2, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



Of course there are no witnesses to you doctoring the tapes, you limp wristed pile of anteater's fecal matter.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Of course there are witnesses to the shot in the limo, you limp wristed pile of anteater's fecal matter.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I'll mock your punk ass for hours, you little bitch.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 2, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



No there aren't, you cheesy little second-hand electric donkey bottom biter.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 2, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



I suspect that will work out as well for you as it did for Robert Prey. I burst my pimples at you and call your driver shooting theory a silly thing, you tiny-brained wiper of other people's bottoms!


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



There are many, you cheesy little second-hand electric donkey bottom biter.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



You burst your pimples at you and call your Oswald shooting theory a silly thing, you tiny-brained wiper of other people's bottoms!


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



The truth must really hurt you, apparently.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 2, 2014)

This is fun. I've got my own personal Mynah Bird.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



You are my dumb little bitch. How does it feel to be such a failure?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 2, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



You're just pissed because I can post high quality video of JFK shooting himself.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> This is fun. I've got my own personal Mynah Bird.



You got your personal stupidity, nothing else.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



You're just stupid because I can post high quality video of JFK being being shot from the front.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



There are no witnesses who saw Oswald shoot jfk in the head, you cheesy little second-hand electric donkey bottom shit feeder.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 2, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



Then post that, instead of the murky shit you doctored from VHS tapes, or I will fire arrows at the top of your head and make castanets out of your testicles already!


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I'm just glad you found your life's calling, to be a complete moron on some message boards.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Bring it on pussy. You got nothin' but stupid.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



You got the burden of proof. The shot hit jfk over the right eye and exited the right rear. That's consistent with the autopsy report. Have you read it, you schmuck?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 2, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



Actually, I have read it. It doesn't say what you think it says,  you daffy American idiot who has the brains of a duck.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 2, 2014)

All this thread needs now is for 9/11 Rimjob to come in and count how many times I "farted" in it.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I am better than you. I have destroyed you in every way that matters to you. You want the truth to go away but it won't. It's here and there's nothing you can do to stop it.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> All this thread needs now is for 9/11 Rimjob to come in and count how many times i "farted" in it.



Oswald was a Patsy because Greer fired the fatal shot.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Go for it bitch. I'll rape your delusions all day.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 2, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



You 'destroyed me in every way that matters to me'??

You really think a thread of stupidity in a sub-forum that is considered a joke matters to me in real life?

​
No, really...

   ​
Let me say that again, just so we're clear...

   ​


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 2, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > All this thread needs now is for 9/11 Rimjob to come in and count how many times i "farted" in it.
> ...





> Oswald was a Patsy because JFK fired the fatal shot.



Fixed that for ya', Corky!


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Missing skull in the occipital, parietal and temporal bones is 100% consistent with Greer's angle, ya bitch.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Of course it matters to you in real life, you idiot. You wouldn't be here if it didn't.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 2, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



Missing facts in your over-compressed videos and gifs is 100% consistent with your need to be an attention whore, you brainless tard.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



It is a joke but the driver obviously did it. You can't challenge a video fact.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



It's not about attention. It's about the truth, nothing else. The videos are yours and they support Greer's shot.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 2, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



I'm only here because it's snowing out, I can't go fishing, and I'm bored.

What else is there to do on a boring Sunday afternoon, but poking sticks at a lunatic like you??


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



The truth is often stranger than fiction. In this case, it's pretty simple. The driver did it and Oswald is the joke in this matter and so is the truth.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 2, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



If the videos are mine, why did you admit to over-compressing them with a VCR and analog TV?

Have you dropped so far down the rabbit hole that you don't remember what you admitted to??


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Okay. Whatever, but the driver still did it and no proof has been offered to the contrary, you little twit. You can't articulate anything about this case because you know the simple truth has been reached.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Why can't you show how Oswald shot jfk? I know why, you can't because he didn't.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Show me where you posted something intelligent about this case, you wackjob.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 2, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



Yes, I do know the truth has been reached.

50 years ago, when Oswald got busted for shooting JFK.

With JFK's help from behind the grassy knoll fence.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Can you show a person shot from the rear whose slammed backward besides jfk? Get to work you mental midget.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



It was reached three years ago. The driver's left arm movement is the proof, you simple failure.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 2, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



Can you name anyone else who was shot from behind while seated in an open convertible whose driver was accelerating away from the gunman after hearing shots??

I'll wait.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



You have zero proof. You have nothing but your inability to prove a negative and to refute a fact. That's why your silent, because you've lost.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Your writing makes no sense, you retard. No surprise there, since you rarely post anything but stupidity.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 2, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



Exactly how does someone "prove a negative"??

Be specific.


This ought to be good.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Can you name another case besides jfk  where a President was shot by their driver while sitting in an open convertible while the Patsy was in the lunchroom drinking a coke??

I'll wait.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



You would pretend that the negative is true, therefore you couldn't prove it. You believe in a myth, I guess. How exactly do you prove Greer was innocent? That's what you'd have to do. Nobody can do it or will ever try.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 2, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...





> You would pretend that the negative is true



That is the single funniest thing I have ever read on this message board. 

And I've read posts from Truthmatters, Rimjob, and Christophera.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I'm glad you understand that the films do prove Greer's shot, you loser of epic proportions. That's your admission of Greer's guilt, accusing me of making it look like he fired.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Okay, you wouldn't even pretend it was true.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 2, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



OK then, I will pretend that you are a shape shifting reptilian invader from Ceti Alpha 5.

Prove you're not.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



*It doesn't matter what you believe or want to be true, only that you cannot challenge the visual facts that prove Greer was the real assassin*. This board or any other never challenged the evidence even remotely. *The truth is stapled all over google and nothing can change that*.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



You can pretend that I altered the films to look like he fired and that he didn't.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 2, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



This board, and all the others you post on (even the ones that had the sense to ban your idiocy) laugh at your feeble attempts to peddle your "theory".

Nothing will ever change that.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 2, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



c'mon, you lumpy uneven pile of Bantha poo-doo, prove you're not an alien from Ceti Alpha 5. If you can.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



They try to ridicule me but are simply making fun of this fact. Nothing will ever change that.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



c'mon, you lumpy uneven pile of Bantha poo-doo, prove Greer isn't the assassin.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



The devil's in the details. That's where I went all the way and then some. No one barely flicked their feet in the water because it's easily proven. I told the truth and making fun of it is a way to deal with it.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



This board, and all the others I posted it on (even the ones that banned the truth) know Greer was the shooter after seeing the videos. You're an easy mock.

Nothing will ever change that.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



Since the government alterations are obvious, what is your defense against Greer's guilt, besides laughing at, because I'm right there with you, my little bitch?


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 2, 2014)

This thread has been hijacked by the retards AGAIN.

Hey 7, go somewhere to see a clear version of the Zapruder film. You have been basing your idiotic claim on poor quality You tube garbage. The driver did not shoot the President.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> This thread has been hijacked by the retards AGAIN.
> 
> Hey 7, go somewhere to see a clear version of the Zapruder film. You have been basing your idiotic claim on poor quality You tube garbage. The driver did not shoot the President.



Where are Greer's hands before the shot? You'd have to acknowledge that they are off the wheel.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> This thread has been hijacked by the retards AGAIN.
> 
> Hey 7, go somewhere to see a clear version of the Zapruder film. You have been basing your idiotic claim on poor quality You tube garbage. The driver did not shoot the President.



You are the worst kind of troll in the jfk case. You pretend that the coverup is something besides the real truth. At least the WC idiots stick to official stupidity.


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 2, 2014)

7forever said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > This thread has been hijacked by the retards AGAIN.
> ...



Get a real life you obsessive troll. You don't post something once, or even twice. You post it HUNDREDS of times. It is a sickness. Get help.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Your sickness is believing something that you know is false. The grassy knoll shot was debunked over 20 years ago, you pathetic loser.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Why wouldn't I post it hundreds of times, when it's being denied and ignored, and never challenged, you silly putz?


----------



## Freewill (Mar 2, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzyw7AcHbuY]JFK's Head Movement - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



You lack the intelligence to deal with a case this simple. Ironic, isn't it? You go back and worth with other trolls pretending to do something. You are putting on a show of disagreement about things which are all false. *That defines conscious insanity*.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Freewill said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



You must show a real person or model with a spinal column. You just failed by believing two retards.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> This thread has been hijacked by the retards AGAIN.
> 
> Hey 7, go somewhere to see a clear version of the Zapruder film. You have been basing your idiotic claim on poor quality You tube garbage. The driver did not shoot the President.



*You are a "liar" because you exposed your belief in a debunked grassy knoll shot*. That's the only thing which stands in the way of the truth about Greer. Your arrogance and silly theories are laughable. 

As I stated before, I showed the same footage that has been used by hundreds of others but my work nailed it in regards to making sense of the front to back shot and destroying the complete bullshit that is the grassy snow job. You only say it is blurry or unclear because you can't deal with the evidence against jfk's real assassin. The only thing imaginary is the faux authority you losers peddle in your deluded minds. You have no authority or evidence of anything except debunked government theories born out of altered films.

You are certainly entitled to believe what you want, but your "behaviors" in trying to succeed in truth suppression are no different than any other person whose seen the truth and denied it. *You are denying reality and will never challenge or even acknowledge the overwhelming evidence against Greer*.

*You gave a debunked conspiracy theory promoted by Hollywood*. Hollywood promoted an obvious red herring to divert attention away from Greer and to provide an alternative to the abusurd conclusions of the WC. You know what happened and that Greer was always the assassin or you certainly do now. There are tens of thousands who know Greer shot Kennedy because of my work and that'll continue in the coming years. As long as there are people out there like you who continue to support bullshit like the grassy knoll and debunked nonsense, disinformation will reach people but it doesn't matter as long as the real truth is out there. 

You are completely irrelevant in the modern day of Kennedy research...sorry.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 2, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> This thread has been hijacked by the retards AGAIN.
> 
> Hey 7, go somewhere to see *a clear version of the Zapruder film*. You have been basing your idiotic claim on poor quality You tube garbage. The driver did not shoot the President.



Get out of my thread and stay out, you proven liar. *Harrison Livingstone DEBUNKED THIS BULLDUNG 22 YEARS AGO*. Take your fake garbage elsewhere. *GET THE HELL OUTTA HERE*.

The JFK 100


The fifth shot
("Back and to the left") 


Oliver Stone uses the backwards motion of the President's head in the Zapruder film (beginning in frame 314) to argue for an assassin on the grassy knoll. As discussed in the previous section, this argument ignores the forward motion of the head that occurs between frames 312 and 313. 
But putting aside the initial forward motion, is the backwards motion in the Zapruder film evidence of a shot from the knoll? 

The trajectory from the knoll


"Back and to the left, back and to the left," intones New Orleans District Attorney Jim Garrison (Kevin Costner) in JFK. 

But look more closely. The President was not thrust "back and to the left"; JFK states it more accurately a few seconds earlier: "This is the key shot. Watch it again. The President going back to his left."(1) 

Back to his left. This is what the Zapruder film shows (see below). 

A comparison of Z frames 315-318

Does this make a difference? It does. Had the President been thrust to the left, that is, the left side of the limousine, directly into his wife, Jacqueline, *this would not be inconsistent with the trajectory of a shot from the grassy knoll*. 

But that's not what happened. *JFK lurched forcefully to his left, almost directly backwards in his seat*.

*In 1992, author Harrison E. Livingstone became the first conspiracy-oriented author to debunk the myth of the grassy knoll gunman*. Livingstone writes: 


*If [the President] had been hit from the Grassy Knoll or stockade fence, it would have taken off the left side of his head and thrown him violently sideways*, and not backward as in the film. The left side of his head was not damaged at all.(2)







Author and JFK consultant *Gus Russo *concurs. He *stood behind the camera as Oliver Stone filmed the motorcade scene, and has this to say*: 


*Standing behind the picket fence, it is . . . apparent that if the shot were from the front, then it couldn't have originated behind the fence: the fence is at a 90 degree angle to Kennedy's head *-- tilted 34 degrees left of center when hit -- at the time the President was struck. A virtual broadside hit. *Such a shot would not have forced JFK's head forward or backward, but side to side, with the bullet exiting near Kennedy's left ear, hitting Jackie. Of course, none of this happened*.(3)






Note also that in the frames of the Zapruder film following the head shot, the wound is towards the front right of the President's head, not in the back, as Oliver Stone claims elsewhere in JFK. 
Compare the following images, depicting the approximate trajectory(4) a bullet would take in order to hypothetically cause the rearward movement of the President, and the approximate trajectory a bullet would take from where Oliver Stone places a gunman on the grassy knoll. 


*Harrison Livingstone is not the only conspiracy theorist to acknowledge the disconnect between grassy knoll gunman theories *and the "back and to the left" motion apparent in the Zapruder film. 

*Sherry Gutierrez is the former head of the Forensic Investigative Unit for St. Charles Parish of the Louisiana Sheriff's Department*. She is a member of the Association for Crime Scene Reconstruction and "has testified as an expert in crime scene reconstruction and bloodstain pattern analysis in over 30 judicial districts in the states of Louisiana, Mississippi and Florida." *She believes that a shot struck the President from the front, but acknowledges that the President's wounds rule out the possibility that a shot could have come from his right side*.






*Gutierrez observes*, "Since *the grassy knoll *is not positioned within the possible locations of *the shooter for the headshot, the fatal headshot could not have originated from behind the picket fence*."(5)

The fifth shot ("Back and to the left") (Page 2): Oliver Stone's JFK: The JFK 100: JFK assassination investigation: Jim Garrison New Orleans investigation of the John F. Kennedy assassination

1K POSTS


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 2, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



The shot pushed his head forward.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 2, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 2, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 2, 2014)

The assassin hair cut is da bomb.


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 3, 2014)

7forever...it took you mere minutes to prove my point. You can't even reply to my post ONCE, you have replied to it 3 times, and another post more than once.

You have some sort of obsessive disorder. 

PLEASE go start your own thread about this topic and stop blowing up this one.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 3, 2014)

7forever said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



Still, after all these years they are waiting for volunteers.

Try to distance yourself for just a moment and objectively look at the Zapuder film.  At the moment of impact which way is the blood splatter?  It is obvious back to front.  There is no way, in my opinion, that a shot from the front could produce that effect.  As for how his head moves, I think it is perfectly consistent with a shot from the rear.  Little hole in, big hole out momentum pushes his head back or just nerve reaction to the shot. But there is really no way of knowing just from the movement of the head.  That is what Stone did he fed you a lie based on what everyone believes is logical and it isn't.  I once shot a deer with a shot gun.  Which is .50 caliber at approximately 50 feet.  Shot pretty much through the heart and or lungs.  One would think that getting hit with a 50 cal large slug would knock down the victim.  But it doesn't.  The deer kinda jumped up a little walked about 20 feet and was dead, hardly any blood.

Here is testimony about the head shot:

What follows are those portions of the medical reports which deal with this question. 

1. Dr. Fred Hodges, Professor of Radiology (Neuroradiology), The Johns Hopkins School of Medicine: "7) The motion of the President's head as shown in the Zapruder film does not indicate the direction of the shot in my opinion, but the visible blow-out of tissue and bony fragments in frame 313 and subsequent frames do conclusively indicate the bullet came from behind. The head motion subsequently is interpreted as due to involuntary muscle extension and not due to the direction of the injury." 

2. Alfred G. Oliver, DVM, Chief, Biophysics Division, Edgewood Arsenal: "7. The movement of the President's body would bear no relationship to the direction of the shot. As for the motion of the President's head, I would have to see precise measurements taken from the motion picture film, to make a final judgment here." 

3. Robert R. McMeekin, MD, forensic pathologist, Chief, Division of Aerospace Pathology, AFIP: "7. The motion of the President's head is inconsistent with the shot striking him from any direction other than the rear." 

4. Werner U. Spitz, M.D., forensic pathologist, Chief Medical Examiner, Wayne County, Michigan: "7. It is impossible to conclude from the motion of the President's head and body following the head shot, from which direction the shots came. There is no doubt that as soon as the President was struck in the head, death occurred. The President's body was thus limp, devoid of control and stability normally exerted by the cerebral centers. Nothing would keep the body up at this stage and a forward drop is likely to occur. The subsequent backward movement of the President's head can be explained by sudden decerebration. This position is well known as "decerebrate posture" and is characterized by opisthotonos, a tetanic spasm -- or seizure-like condition." 

5. Richard Lindenberg, M.D., Director of Neuropathology and Legal Medicine, State of Maryland: "Immediately after the shot through the head the President took rather abruptly an almost erect position before slumping over to the left. This straightening is to be considered a sudden opisthotonic reflex movement due to decerebration." 


Here is an article on Wecht's claim of two shooters.  Remember he also states there is no evidence of a shot from the front or side.

Did the Rockefeller Commission Misrepresent the JFK Assassination Views of Cyril Wecht?


----------



## 7forever (Mar 3, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Go ahead post it then. It was slammed backward violently because the shot originated from the driver's seat. It's called, at close range.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 3, 2014)

Freewill said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Nothing came out the right front according to the autopsy report. No frontal bone was missing. Your post ignores that fact.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 3, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> 7forever...*it took* you mere minutes to prove my point. You can't even reply to my post ONCE, you have replied to it 3 times, and another post more than once.
> 
> You have some sort of obsessive disorder.
> 
> PLEASE go start your own thread about this topic and stop blowing up this one.



It took an honest researcher, 22 years ago to debunk your fake shot. The driver's shot hit jfk over the right eye.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 3, 2014)

7forever said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever...*it took* you mere minutes to prove my point. You can't even reply to my post ONCE, you have replied to it 3 times, and another post more than once.
> ...



That sounds pretty serious. We better form Voltron.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZZv5Z2Iz_s]Form Voltron - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rockland (Mar 3, 2014)

7forever said:


> If I was (delusional) then you could do something for your side. You can't because the truth is simple.



The simplest thing on this forum is *YOU*.


----------



## Rockland (Mar 3, 2014)

7forever said:


> I'm the best for jfk truth.



 

You're a mildly entertaining granola bar with delusions of grandeur.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 3, 2014)

7forever said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 3, 2014)

daws101 said:


> OH FUCK! SEVEN'S BACK, MUST HAVE BEEN BOOTED FROM ANOTHER SITE!



The old ladies on the sewing forum got tired of patting him on the head and saying "That's a good boy", so they gave him the boot.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 3, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...


----------



## 7forever (Mar 3, 2014)

Rockland said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > If I was (delusional) then you could do something for your side. You can't because the truth is simple.
> ...



Don't worry, you'll never have to prove who shot jfk. The three films captured him perfectly. His name was William Greer.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 3, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > OH FUCK! SEVEN'S BACK, MUST HAVE BEEN BOOTED FROM ANOTHER SITE!
> ...



The autopsy report supports missing skull which is totally consistent with Greer's shot.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 3, 2014)

Rockland said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > I'm the best for jfk truth.
> ...



Oswald is innocent. Total and complete. He was a Patsy, now that's simple, and factual.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 3, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> 7forever...it took you mere minutes to prove my point. You can't even reply to my post ONCE, you have replied to it 3 times, and another post more than once.
> 
> You have some sort of obsessive disorder.
> 
> PLEASE go start your own thread about this topic and stop blowing up this one.



I will start focusing on lying losers like yourself more often. YOU HAVE NO PROOF OF A GRASSY KNOLL. ADMIT IT, YOU LOSER.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 3, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 3, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


only in your wettest dreams ....
we need not prove you wrong you do a bang up job (pun intended) of that all by yourself.
you can take pride in the fact that you belong to the worlds smallest  conspiracy theorists club..


----------



## 7forever (Mar 3, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> 7forever...it took you mere minutes to prove my point. You can't even reply to my post ONCE, *you have replied to it 3 times*, and another post more than once.
> 
> You have some sort of obsessive disorder.
> 
> PLEASE go start your own thread about this topic and stop blowing up this one.



You're damn right. Why not? It's easy mocking idiots like you. You have no case or ability to deal with reality. Greer shot jfk...that's it, and most important.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 3, 2014)

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rockland said:
> ...



It's the one that is true. Proof of that is how upset and crazy folks get when faced with the real proof.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 3, 2014)

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...


----------



## 7forever (Mar 3, 2014)

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rockland said:
> ...



There are no clubs you jackass. A bunch of disinfo artists pushed false theories for 6 decades and ignored Greer's guilt. That's what really happened.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 3, 2014)

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## 7forever (Mar 3, 2014)

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 3, 2014)

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


false! the only thing it proves is your almost complete disconnect from reality...
you have no gun ...you have no fake head and you have no actual  evidence of fakery  of any kind...
besides, you haven't got the education or the mental chops to analyze real evidence...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 3, 2014)

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


of course there are the internet is full of crapspiracy sites aka clubs...and yours is the smallest....
you've just proven your disconnect  with reality.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 3, 2014)

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 3, 2014)

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


----------



## 7forever (Mar 3, 2014)

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



That proves my point, you idiot. They promoted false theories and ignored the real truth. That makes sense. Of course a liar like you would look to anyone who disagrees with the truth, and would embrace them for not telling it.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 3, 2014)

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## 7forever (Mar 3, 2014)

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 3, 2014)

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


----------



## 7forever (Mar 3, 2014)

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 3, 2014)

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


false fuck head !if that were even close to being true....you be the most famous asshole in the world for lying....


----------



## 7forever (Mar 3, 2014)

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 3, 2014)

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


----------



## 7forever (Mar 3, 2014)

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



The truth is rarely ever told in the media. It's not gonna come out in any easy way, that's for sure.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 3, 2014)

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 3, 2014)

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


----------



## 7forever (Mar 3, 2014)

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 3, 2014)

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


----------



## 7forever (Mar 3, 2014)

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 3, 2014)

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


now you're rationalizing .... thought you were going to kick my ass?


----------



## 7forever (Mar 3, 2014)

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## 7forever (Mar 3, 2014)

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Answer the x-rays, you fuckin' coward.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 3, 2014)

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


----------



## Rockland (Mar 3, 2014)

7forever said:


> The autopsy report supports missing skull which is totally consistent with Greer's shot.



Whereas x-rays of 7's head show nothing.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 3, 2014)

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 3, 2014)

7forever said:


> *C'mon you little bitch. I'll smack you around too*. You got nothin'.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 3, 2014)

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 3, 2014)

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 3, 2014)

Rockland said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > The autopsy report supports missing skull which is totally consistent with Greer's shot.
> ...


nothing but a block of jello with rotted fruit inside.is that what you meant?


----------



## 7forever (Mar 3, 2014)

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 3, 2014)

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 3, 2014)

7forever said:


> Look up frame 327, ya little bitch. It matches the x-ray. You need your stupid trolls back up feeble minded garbage. Look it up. Of course many frames don't the face missing you little wad, because it was altered.


----------



## Rockland (Mar 3, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



Yep, it was just a bunch of mush.  No evidence whatsoever of a brain.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 3, 2014)

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


----------



## Rockland (Mar 3, 2014)

Off-topic:  What's the deal with quotes being attributed to the wrong people?  There's a quote on page 53 attributed to truthseeker420, when it's actually more of 7's rambling.  Clicking on the quote itself takes me back to a completely unrelated truthseeker post on page 45.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 3, 2014)

Rockland said:


> Off-topic:  What's the deal with quotes being attributed to the wrong people?  There's a quote on page 53 attributed to truthseeker420, when it's actually more of 7's rambling.  Clicking on the quote itself takes me back to a completely unrelated truthseeker post on page 45.


it's a tech glitch or some poster  can't use the quote function or is fucking with everybody?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 3, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Rockland said:
> 
> 
> > Off-topic:  What's the deal with quotes being attributed to the wrong people?  There's a quote on page 53 attributed to truthseeker420, when it's actually more of 7's rambling.  Clicking on the quote itself takes me back to a completely unrelated truthseeker post on page 45.
> ...



It's Seven trying to delete the previous quotes from a post, but he's too stupid to realize he also has to delete the usernames too.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 4, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rockland said:
> ...



How is the autopsy report consistent with a rear shot? You haven't explained how your fiction works, yet. The missing skull as written in the report is consistent with Greer's shot.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 4, 2014)

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 4, 2014)

7forever said:


> 327, you illiterate bitch. The right face is missing, which matches the altered right lateral and anterior x-rays. The outline of missing skull closely matches frame 327. Of course none of this really happened and is at odds with the autopsy report that made no mention of missing skull in the frontal region. *Frame 315 clearly shows that removed area in 327 intact*.
> 
> JFK Lancer
> 
> ...


----------



## 7forever (Mar 4, 2014)

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 4, 2014)

7forever said:


> *327, you illiterate bitch*. The right face is missing, which matches the altered right lateral and anterior x-rays. The outline of missing skull closely matches frame 327. Of course none of this really happened and is at odds with the autopsy report that made no mention of missing skull in the frontal region. *Frame 315 clearly shows that removed area in 327 intact*.
> 
> JFK Lancer
> 
> ...


----------



## 7forever (Mar 4, 2014)

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 4, 2014)

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


----------



## 7forever (Mar 4, 2014)

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 4, 2014)

7forever said:


> You can't explain your idiotic statetments of fiction. *How exactly does Jackie's statement mean the hole wasn't on the rear and his face was clear?* In your own retard words, explain if you dare.
> 
> *Frame 337 does show the hole, along with frame 313*. I even drew a line depicting the massive hole in the most important frame, 313, ya little twat.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 4, 2014)

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


----------



## 7forever (Mar 5, 2014)

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## daws101 (Mar 5, 2014)

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


----------



## 7forever (Mar 5, 2014)

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 5, 2014)

7forever said:


> *Pick the correct color for the Occipital bone my little doggie bag*.: You got three choices...*take your time*.:isok:



Who would have thought this little guy would shoot JFK?????


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 5, 2014)

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 5, 2014)

View Post  03-03-2014, 04:26 PM  
Remove user from ignore listdaws101  
This message is hidden because daws101 is on your ignore list.  

View Post  03-03-2014, 04:27 PM  
Remove user from ignore listRat in the Hat  
This message is hidden because Rat in the Hat is on your ignore list.  

View Post  03-03-2014, 04:28 PM  
Remove user from ignore listRockland  
This message is hidden because Rockland is on your ignore list.  

View Post  03-03-2014, 04:33 PM  
Remove user from ignore listdaws101  
This message is hidden because daws101 is on your ignore list.  

View Post  03-03-2014, 04:40 PM  
Remove user from ignore listRockland  
This message is hidden because Rockland is on your ignore list.  

View Post  03-03-2014, 04:43 PM  
Remove user from ignore listdaws101  
This message is hidden because daws101 is on your ignore list.  

View Post  03-03-2014, 07:34 PM  
Remove user from ignore listRat in the Hat  
This message is hidden because Rat in the Hat is on your ignore list.  

  seven farts in a row from the paid agent trolls.

3 coming from dawgshit,four of them coming from rat in the ass.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 5, 2014)

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 6, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> All this thread needs now is for 9/11 Rimjob to come in and count how many times I "farted" in it.





9/11 inside job said:


> View Post  03-03-2014, 04:26 PM
> Remove user from ignore listdaws101
> This message is hidden because daws101 is on your ignore list.
> 
> ...



I guess "ask, and ye shall receive" really does work!!


----------



## 7forever (Mar 6, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## 7forever (Mar 6, 2014)

It was written about 40 years ago.  Murder from Within, Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_1_11?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=murder+from+within&sprefix=Murder+from]Amazon.com: murder from within: Books[/ame]

Murder from Within  Foreword by Tyler Newcomb

*That which is most simple and obvious is the hardest to fathom* E.A.
Poe

*How It All Began*

*I remember it like it was yesterday. It was early summer in 1966 *and I was
sitting at the breakfast table with my father, Fred T. Newcomb while he was
reading a front page article in the L.A. Times written by Robert J. Donovan.
It was a review of a new book written by Edward J. Epstein entitled Inquest.
Suddenly, Dad got up and started pacing the kitchen floor. *My God,
someone else may have shot Kennedy were his words. That was how it all
began*.

For the next 8 years nearly all of his spare time and money was devoted to
the subject. *With the partnership of Perry Adams it eventually culminated in
the writing of Murder From Within in 1974*.

Dad and Perry wrote Murder From Within after years of hard work and
thousands of dollars in personal expense. I witnessed this first hand while I
was in college at ASU in Tempe AZ and helped out when *I* could (for
example buying them the Warren Commissions 26 Volumes and Exhibits
for their use and study and *venturing to* the National Archives in
Washington DC for documents and to* Bill Greer's home in nearby Maryland
(the driver of the Limo that day) to try to interview him in 1973*. During this time *Dad and his two associates Gil Toff and Roy Dennis telephonically interviewed nearly 50 witnesses comprising 30 hours of tape*. Many of these interviews became the basis for the book. *One cannot listen to some of the Dallas Police officers interviewed (who smelled gunpowder right there in the street and heard shots right next to me) and not come away convinced there really was gunfire from within the motorcade*. One cannot listen to 2 police officers stationed at Parkland Hospital who were standing next to the Limo and who each saw a bullet hole in the windshield and not become convinced of evidence tampering by the Secret Service.

*When the book was just about completed they printed up @ 100 copies* at a personal cost of far more than $1000 (in the 1970's an enormous expense for their modest incomes and lifestyles). Not For Sale was explicitly stamped at the beginning. *All copies were mailed to prominent Senators, Congressmen, FBI Agents and other law enforcement personnel for the express purpose of seriously reopening the case*. Perhaps the 1976 House Select Committee on Assassinations came to be in some small measure from someone there reading Murder From Within? *He and Perry were asked to testify*.

I often wondered about that and also wondered what motivated my Dad to
do what he did by not trying to market and sell this incredible story. It didn't
make sense to me at the time. I am more pragmatic than my father.
Eventually I realized Dad was not motivated by greed. He was an Idealist on
a mission. After all is said and done (what with all the critics of the critics
complaining about the "money making motivation" for their books) that is to
be admired.

During this time I was in a traveling Rock Show Band The Gringos and
nearly every town we played in *I would do a JFK Assassination slide show
and film and audio tape show. A primitive Powerpoint presentation so to
speak in 32 different States at all the Night Clubs we played*. I would guess
hundreds of people over the years saw this or heard about this "theory" and
believe it. Nearly Every time I ask them to take their eyes off Kennedy and
watch the Driver while projecting the Zapruder Film* (we had a bootleg copy
from Jim Garrison 7 years before Geraldo showed it on TV) a gasp and
groan comes out "Oh My God...he did it"*. The "optical illusion" on the film
of the Driver turning, aiming, firing and turning back to drive at the moment
Kennedy's head explodes is mind shattering. What are the odds such a thing
could actually happen at that exact instant on the most important amateur
film ever made? The "gun" however upon close frame inspection appears to
be part of Roy Kellerman's hair. But is it? (Fig. Forward -1)

No one can prove it either way because the film was in possession of the
Secret Service and if Dads theory is correct they were busy altering the film
itself creating a new original obliterating their complicity in the killing.
For the better part of forty years all of us have been scouring the landscape
for a gunman other than Oswald. We've looked in trees and bushes the sewer
system the Dal-Tex building the overpass everywhere except the most
obvious place, the car itself, which conveniently and by design became both
a portable crime scene and the "get away" car.

All along it was right there in front of us. Our eyes can't believe it. "That's
preposterous" is the first reaction. But it's really the only theory that answers
the oft asked question why did *Jackie frantically *try to get out of the car?
Was she going for help or trying to retrieve a part of Kennedy's skull? No.
The first law in times of danger is self-preservation. As Lenny Bruce so
inelegantly put it..."She *was hauling ass to save ass*".

*Over the years the 100 + copies of the book became an underground cult
rarity* and "must have" in the JFK Assassination Research and Collector
community. *Copies of it were cheaply Xeroxed in Canada and illegally sold
from there for $30*. These copies made the rounds between researchers and collectors alike.

For years and years I have been asked by scores of people if they could
purchase a copy of the manuscript Murder From Within. I've always politely
declined and told them I only have my one personal signed copy # 95 but
that perhaps someday it will be released and published. That someday has
finally arrived. It is the fondest wish of myself, my sister Valerie and Bonnie
Adams (Perry's widow) to have it legally and professionally printed and
published while Dad is still alive (although ailing). What did Dad say when
we told him about this from his convalescent bed? He smiled and said
simply "get 'er dun".

If you are reading this for first time and all you know about it is "the Driver
did it" theory be prepared to find a lot more to it than just that. *Read this
knowing it was written years and years before anyone else had pointed a
finger at the Secret Service and Lyndon Johnson*. This theory out of all of
them is the only one that can truly hold together as far as answering the 3
major questions: Why did it happen (motive), Who was responsible and
most important How was it covered up and a scapegoat framed.

Who could have done such a thing and gotten away with The Crime of the
Century? *The "simplest explanation is the best" or "Occam's Razor" which is
an old Lawyers Maxim and certainly applies in this case*. Only a small,
brutal and fiendishly clever group led by the only person driven to benefit
from the murder directly could have accomplished such a dastardly deed. All of this is certainly not without precedence in history. *Going all the way back to Caesar and several Roman emperors (who were done in by their inner circle and by their own praetorian guards) and on up to Napoleon (arsenic poisoning?) Huey Long, Benigno Aquino (army airport security), Anwar Sadat and recently Indhira Ghandi*.

*Once the power of the Presidency was obtained Lyndon Johnson could and
did control the flow and manipulation of the evidence and also had the
umbrella of cover that if it were exposed it could quite literally collapse the
entire US Government*. If exposed as an illegitimate President guilty of a
murder conspiracy the country very well could have descended into a new
civil war. Most *people who "knew*" kept quiet knowing full well that *this* is
truly "national security" and *must never be exposed lest the entire country fall into complete uncontrollable civil unrest*.* Did Jackie tell Bobby *what she thought? *That the car stopped during the shooting? That there was a large exit wound in the back of his head and an ear shattering sound in her left ear combined with awful smell of gunpowder?* Did they decide to go along with the official story and wait until 1968 to win back the Presidency and expose it then? We all know what happened to Bobby, don't we?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## daws101 (Mar 6, 2014)

7forever said:


> It was written about 40 years ago.  Murder from Within, Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy
> 
> [


edited for wall of text and nonsense!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 6, 2014)

someone farted in here.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 6, 2014)

9/11 Rimjob remains a one note symphony of dumb and boring.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 6, 2014)

Freewill said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



the newest disinformation agent troll fails miserably in his lies as always.he blatantly ignores the FACTS that all the dallas doctors said the head wound to back of the head was an EXIT wound as well as ignoring witnesses saw a gunman with a rfile behind the picket fence-a diversion to get everyones attention away from greer, as well as refusing to look at these two videos that prove there were multiple shooters as well as ignoring the laws of physics .pathetic.

posting a video that doesnt even address ANY of the facts in these two videos that prove there were multiple shooters.comedy gold. this troll expects people to watch HIS video but he wont look at the videos that OTHERS like myself post,what a fucking hypocrite.




this paid troll freewill is a complete idiot in the fact he lied saying Cyril wecht who is the worlds best autopsy expert and has done over 10 thousand autopsys,lying about him saying he doesnt say the shot came from the front.He uses  an INTERNET link to post his lies.

I am showing proof right here that this freewill is a fucking lying paid troll in the fact you get to hear it from wechts OWN MOUTH that the warren commission is B.S.this guy is a lying paid troll cause every serious researcher KNOWS wecht has said HUNDREDS of times over the years,the shot came from the FRONT..


----------



## Rockland (Mar 6, 2014)

Why doesn't Whackjob just put *everyone* on ignore?  Then he can pretend he's actually important.

_"King Whackjob The Insipid ruled his world."_
(with apologies to Pearl Jam)


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 6, 2014)

hey there agents liar ability and rat in the ass,see your back to fart as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 6, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 6, 2014)

you trolls desmonstrate what dumbfucks you are in your ignorance on this subject obviously unaware that two leading pathologists at bethesda Dr's Boswell and Humes had NEVER done an autopsy involving gunshot wounds and yet dallas doctors at parkland were all very experienced in that regard and would have been easily the best people to have operated on him and to have tried  to save the life of the president over those clowns at bethesda.yep, no conspiracy by the warren commission or our government there.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 6, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 6, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > needless re post.


----------



## Rockland (Mar 6, 2014)

*9/11 Whackjob:*  "I am *not* a raving loon!  Everyone who disagrees with me is a paid government disinformation troll!  Pay *attention* to me, goddammit!   Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!  Mommyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!"


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 7, 2014)

7forever said:


> You have no evidence of an entrance in Zapruder or the x-rays. YOU ARE A HORRIBLE TROLL.



You have no evidence of a gun in the driver's hand.  ROBERT PREY says you are a DIMWIT.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 7, 2014)

Remove user from ignore listdaws101  
This message is hidden because daws101 is on your ignore list.  

View Post  Yesterday, 09:48 PM  
Remove user from ignore listdaws101  
This message is hidden because daws101 is on your ignore list.  

View Post  Yesterday, 11:22 PM  
Remove user from ignore listRockland  


three farts in a row from the agent trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 7, 2014)

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


----------



## Rockland (Mar 7, 2014)

Nice going, Whackjob.  You look like you're arguing with *yourself*.  Talk to yourself often?

"someone farted in here hurr hurr hurr" in 3...2...1...


----------



## 7forever (Mar 7, 2014)

I've looked at the film closely and here are some numbers which you can find yourself. *The driver is looking at JFK before, during and immediately after the fatal shot. This is an anomaly of epic proportions if he didn't shoot Kennedy*. He is driving the limo and manages to look at Kennedy a half second before the shot, at the moment, and right after in a moving car which he is driving. *IT'S DNA IMPOSSIBLE*. 

*And he lied about ever seeing Kennedy even though he was clearly looking at him twice in less than 2 seconds*. _He lied because he killed Kennedy and understood that that would raise questions as to why he didn't speed off after looking the first time_. 

He turns around the first time at 272. Kellerman turned before at 260 so they are both looking at jfk at the same time until 289. They are both clearly aware that at least Kennedy has been hit and what do they do...slow the limo down and finish Kennedy off at point blank range. Greer turns back straight at 289, they both look at each around 290-292 and they know at that moment they are gonna shoot the sitting duck in the back seat. Greer starts his second turn at 301-302 and is looking right at Greer by 304 and turns away and pulls the gun down by 318. *There are 45 frames between 272-317 and Greer's looking at Kennedy in those critical moments for 30 of those frames*.

*Greer*'s lies are right up there with OJ Simpson. He *was looking directly at Kennedy two seperate times*. The first time at frame 272 and again at 302. The film proves many things and certainly proves Greer lied big time. *THE FAKE REFLECTION RECOILS LIKE A GUN AND SEPARATES FROM KELLERMAN'S HEAD*.

Mr. SPECTER - Were you able to see anything of President Kennedy as you glanced to the rear? 
*Mr. GREER - No, sir; I didn't see anything of the President, I didn't look, I wasn't far enough around to see the President*.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 7, 2014)

daws101 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 7, 2014)

7forever said:


> i've looked at the film closely and here are some numbers which you can find yourself.



*baloney!!!!*


.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 7, 2014)

7forever said:


> I've looked at the film closely and here are some numbers which you can find yourself. *The driver is looking at JFK before, during and immediately after the fatal shot. This is an anomaly of epic proportions if he didn't shoot Kennedy*. He is driving the limo and manages to look at Kennedy a half second before the shot, at the moment, and right after in a moving car which he is driving. *IT'S DNA IMPOSSIBLE*.
> 
> *And he lied about ever seeing Kennedy even though he was clearly looking at him twice in less than 2 seconds*. _He lied because he killed Kennedy and understood that that would raise questions as to why he didn't speed off after looking the first time_.
> 
> ...


delusional mans returns!
the still and the moving frames show that the "gun is a reflection on the heads of the driver and the bodyguard, In the spit second the driver turn to look a the president he (the pres) has already been shot at least once from behind..
the driver had no time time to draw and fire the gun and dispose of it.... 
which again poses the question if the driver was the shooter then  everyone in the limo but Kennedy  were in on it...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 7, 2014)

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > I've looked at the film closely and here are some numbers which you can find yourself. *The driver is looking at JFK before, during and immediately after the fatal shot. This is an anomaly of epic proportions if he didn't shoot Kennedy*. He is driving the limo and manages to look at Kennedy a half second before the shot, at the moment, and right after in a moving car which he is driving. *IT'S DNA IMPOSSIBLE*.
> ...



Actually, the conspiracy idiots think that everybody in Dealey Plaza was in on it except for the Kennedy's.

Rashomon to the Extreme


68 shooters and accomplices, yeah right. 

With all those shooters, it must have been a massacre that day. All those bullets from that many shooters.  


By the way, I keep wondering why they keep leaving Jackie out of the conspiracy. She was the only one who had a reason to bump him off.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 7, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 7, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


the plot thins....


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 7, 2014)

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



LOL.

It's like the rancid movie, "JFK."  It started off laughably and ended up even worse.

The plot sickens.

This just in:

President Kennedy was murdered by a lone assassin.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 7, 2014)

I found proof of the 68 shooter theory. A never before seen picture from the grassy knoll.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 7, 2014)

IlarMeilyr said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



His name was Bill Greer, fired the one and only headshot directly into the right forehead.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 7, 2014)

7forever said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



He fired the one shot with BOTH his hands on the wheel of the car using a passenger's hair as his secret weapon.  

And President Kennedy was not hit in the right side of his forehead.  He was hit in the back of the head.  So, Greer musta used those super special boomerang bullets.

You idiot.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 7, 2014)

IlarMeilyr said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



The impact on the back is clearly seen in the nix film, just before the headshot.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 7, 2014)

IlarMeilyr said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



You wanna be bitch too? His hands were off the wheel, that's a video fact.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 7, 2014)

IlarMeilyr said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



You have no proof Oswald fired any shots, let alone the fatal one. Show us your fantasy evidence. *The exit wound was on the right rear, as recorded by the autopsy report itself*.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 7, 2014)

IlarMeilyr said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



I still wonder how the driver could hit the right side of JFK's head when he was sitting on Kennedy's left side??


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 7, 2014)

7forever said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



It is a fact that you are a lying moron.

Both hands ON the wheel.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 7, 2014)

7forever said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


yes there was. it only reinforces the shot from behind conclusion.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 7, 2014)

IlarMeilyr said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



*That's not a hand, you fool*. And, it's not supposed to be on the wheel at that point. *You are too fucked up and stupid to even understand the fake evidence*.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 7, 2014)

7forever said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


more delusion the video shows nothing of the kind....unless you have x-ray vision  his hands are blocked by the bodyguard...


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 7, 2014)

7forever said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



No.  You lying twat.  It is not a hand: It is TWO hands.  BOTH on the wheel. 

You are far too stupid to breathe.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 7, 2014)

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



It doesn't reinforce the official story because the fatal shot in the WC fantasy did not include two shots at the end. The HSCA DID, but said the grassy knoll shot missed. *I'm ninety five percent sure they had the knoll miss after the fatal shot (313), they had to, around 323*.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 7, 2014)

IlarMeilyr said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



His left hand is supposed to be coming off the wheel at frame 304, you beyond stupid mental midget. You don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 7, 2014)

7forever said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


there's that's blatantly bullshit claim of false evidence again.
supposed too? 
you have no fucking clue what was "supposed to happen"
you must have rammed you arm all the way up to the elbow to pull that on out of your ass!


----------



## daws101 (Mar 7, 2014)

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


in your fantasy anything is possible.....


----------



## 7forever (Mar 7, 2014)

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



You are an idiot with no understanding of the fake evidence. Without that, you can't debate the fiction that Greer did not shoot jfk.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 7, 2014)

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



In the WC fantasy anything is possible, *but not in reality*.


----------



## Rockland (Mar 7, 2014)

Why does 7 keep relying on images and gifs from the Zapruder film to make his point, when he insists that the Zapruder film has been altered?  Wouldn't that make the *entire* Zapruder film unreliable?  Or does 7 believe that certain frames are real/not real because *HE says so*?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 7, 2014)

7forever said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


[ame=http://youtu.be/19rTsYSLIxY]The Driver's Gun In The Faked Zapruder Film Frame 304 JFK Assassination - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Mar 7, 2014)

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


 you have no proof of faked evidence your bullshit gets deeper every time you say you do...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 7, 2014)

Rockland said:


> Why does 7 keep relying on images and gifs from the Zapruder film to make his point, when he insists that the Zapruder film has been altered?  Wouldn't that make the *entire* Zapruder film unreliable?  Or does 7 believe that certain frames are real/not real because *HE says so*?


mental illness is a cruel task master.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 7, 2014)

7forever said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



You can lie all you wish.  But you can't alter the photographic proof, you dishonest, deluded, deranged and utterly pathetic twat.

Both hands ON the wheel.  It isn't even open to question or doubt.  You ARE dishonest and a blind stupid troll motherfucker, too.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 7, 2014)

OK, Fine. The driver shot "Kenendy".

But then, "Kenendy" got up, decapitated one SS agent, liquified the driver, then proceeded to kill the other 67 shooters in Dealey Plaza.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5VqEHR7I6s]Rambo On a 50 cal With Benny Hill Theme - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 7, 2014)

Rockland said:


> Why does 7 keep relying on images and gifs from the Zapruder film to make his point, when he insists that the Zapruder film has been altered?  Wouldn't that make the *entire* Zapruder film unreliable?  Or does 7 believe that certain frames are real/not real because *HE says so*?



He's just like the Truther morons who insist the entire NIST report is wrong, except for the part they like about "free fall speed".


----------



## 7forever (Mar 7, 2014)

IlarMeilyr said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



You can lie all you wish. But you can't alter the photographic and video proof, you dishonest, deluded, deranged and utterly pathetic twat.

*Both hands off the wheel four seconds before the shot*. It isn't even open to question or doubt. You ARE dishonest and a defeated stupid troll motherfucker, too.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 7, 2014)

IQBelow.7Forever can't dispute reality, so he offers photographic proof that he's wrong and denies what it plainly and unequivocally shows.



He may be a dishonest asshole cock-bite, but at least he's a deranged motherfucker.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 7, 2014)

7forever said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



Says both hands were off the wheel and posts gif clearly showing both hands ON the wheel.

You just can't make this shit up, Folks.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 7, 2014)

IlarMeilyr said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



GET OUT OF MY THREAD YOU PILE OF WORTHLESS DEFEAT


----------



## 7forever (Mar 7, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Says both hands were ON the wheel and DOES NOT UNDERSTAND that all researchers would admit that his left hand is supposed to be coming off the wheel a half second before the shot. 

You just can't make this shit up, Folks.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 7, 2014)

7forever said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



It's not YOUR thread, you limp-wristed, fancy pants dancer.

The imbecile Rimjob started this festering pile of horse shit thread.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 7, 2014)

7forever said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


when 7 uses the word defeated and posts this kind of shit he's subtly tell us he has got jackshit...
and must change his depends...


----------



## 7forever (Mar 7, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



He fired over his right shoulder.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 7, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


why is it supposed to be coming off the wheel? 
supposed to is not a cause...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 7, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



So what are the flesh colored things on the wheel at the 3 & 9 o'clock positions? Oscar Meyer weiners??


----------



## daws101 (Mar 7, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


the video does not show that did he stop time to make the shot?


----------



## 7forever (Mar 7, 2014)

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



You can't see the gun during the shooting sequence. All that stuff was FAKED to replace Greer's real arm movement with the gun. Frame 319 is the gun that appears out of no place, a third of a second after the shot.

Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit

*Greer passed the gun in Zapruder before the shot and it's seen after the shot in frame 319*. The passenger, Roy Kellerman reaches way to his left and retreives the gun after jfk is assassinated. *He apparently braced his left arm on the seat and grabbed the gun with his right hand. The arrows indicate his head and upper right arm*. The only time in recorded history where a hair reflection fell off a head is in Zapruder frame 318. 

*You can see his head go right down to the driver's side floor*. _Note the white seen in frame 320, confirming that it was not an artifact or shadow, but something very real that could not be removed, apparently_.



















DOGGIE BAG, FRAME 319 IS THE GUN THAT THE EDITORS COULD NOT GET RID OF, APPARENTLY.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 7, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


Hebrew national...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 7, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



and the bullet whizzed past "Kenendy" from left to right, hung a U-turn, and smacked into the right side of "Kenendy's" head??


----------



## daws101 (Mar 7, 2014)

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


----------



## 7forever (Mar 7, 2014)

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Stop lying. The nix film shows him brake suddently. 59 witnesses reported that. STOP LYING. He didn't stop but braked during his second turn. WAKE UP, THIS 1+1 AIN'T  911.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 7, 2014)

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



[ame=http://youtu.be/pnExahMPPFI]Pink Floyd - Brain Damage - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 7, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Even if the driver were part of a conspiracy to commit the most public assassination of modern times, it would be remarkably ridiculous to "plan" it by putting yourself IN the front seat of an open limo (no roof) in FULL view of Lord knows how many eye witnesses AND the Secret Service to fire a head shot from the driver's seat.

Then, to commit the murder, he'd have to drive the car by visibly turning around AFTER the other conspirator(s) had commenced firing and point his apparently invisible gun at the victim by using his LEFT hand to do the shooting and contorting himself to fire OVER his own shoulder.  

If none of that even begins to make any sense, you have successfully identified yet another massive set of gaping holes in the "logic" of utter retards like IQBelow.7Forever.



*"Yes.  Yes.  I'll involve myself in a super secret conspiracy by committing murder in full view of the public in a manner that requires me to contort myself to even get a shot off while simultaneously driving a car without looking at the road."*


----------



## Rockland (Mar 7, 2014)

*The black blob fake second plane killed "Kenendy".*


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 7, 2014)

3 farts in a row from the agent trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 7, 2014)

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



these agents are forced to LIE everytime they are cornered with facts they cant refute.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 7, 2014)

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



dont forget to explain to doggy bag that the alleged silver glow they like to CLAIM is Kellermans head,is STILL there when Kellerman ducks down to reciever the gun from Greer he slid to him. one of their enormous fuckups because the silver glare should NOT still be there and should have disapeared if it was the glare of kellermans head.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 7, 2014)

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 7, 2014)

7forever said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



yep.

thats the lone assassin,Bill Greer.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 7, 2014)

7forever said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



Dude I hate to break your heart but this isnt your thread its MY thread.  But I do share your sentiments about agent troll Liar ability,he needs to get out of my thread and stop spinning his lies that oswald was the lone assassin. what a fucking hypocrite he is.HE is the one that can lie all he wishes but HE cant get around FACTS of what all the dallas doctors said and what witnesses saw and the photographic evidence that there were multiple shooters that day HE such a fucking hypocrite troll because HE is the dishonest ,blind stupid troll ignoring all those facts and refusing to watch my videos that prove it.

him,rat in the ass,dawgshit and freewill should do humaity a favor and put a gun to their heads.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 7, 2014)

7forever said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



thats why he can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is. his lone assassin that murdered JFK that he keeps referring to,was Bill Greer.


dawgshit ignores FACTS that while desperately trying to berate the movie JFK,he fails miserably like the sad child he is refuing to acknowledge FACTS that while the jury did not see any evidence that clay shaw was involved in the JFK murder,they WERE convinced by the zapruder film that there was a conspiracy and ignores that former CIA deputy director Richard Helms admittted in 1977 in the HSCA investigation,Shaw did indeed work for the CIA .

miserable fail as always from dawgshit.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Mar 7, 2014)

I agree, I think the movement of his head suggests it wasn't from behind, so I do think JFK was a conspiracy, but 9/11.......that's getting kooky.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 7, 2014)

And....

Rimjob saying I "farted" in 5... 4... 3...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 7, 2014)

buckeye45_73 said:


> I agree, I think the movement of his head suggests it wasn't from behind, so I do think JFK was a conspiracy, but 9/11.......that's getting kooky.



whats kooky is to ignore the facts that two of the main doctors in dallas who had time to look at the head wound,determined that the head shot was caused from a HANDGUN fired from CLOSE RANGE in the car.thats just asinine to ignore what two of the main dallas doctors said that examined him.

btw,you do know that the establishment is worried all this truth is being told so they send out paid shills dawgshit,freewill,rat in the ass and liar ability in desperate hopes to try and derail this thread dont you?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 7, 2014)

7forever said:


> It was written about 40 years ago.  Murder from Within, Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy
> 
> Amazon.com: murder from within: Books
> 
> ...



those paid trolls here wont talk about this post or take a look at it,so I hope YOU will.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 7, 2014)

=9/11 inside job;8731876]





9/11 inside job said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Still, after all these years they are waiting for volunteers.
> ...



Hey seven,you proved what a lying troll dawgshit is,but you did not comment on this post here of mine.dont you love it how freewill exposed how he is the newest lying disinformation agent troll saying that Cyril wecht who has done over 10,000 autopsys in his career as a pathologist,he lies here in this post saying wecht has never said the shot came from the front? as I showed in the video,and as any serious researcher knows,wecht has said for DECADES way back since 1967,that the shot came from the FRONT.

these lying agent trolls are getting desperate arent they?


----------



## 7forever (Mar 8, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> =9/11 inside job;8731876]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think a lot of these guys have said different things over the years. That would be the norm.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 8, 2014)

daws101 said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Before killer* Bill Greer shot jfk*, _he braked the limo to an almost complete stop_. Notice the motorcycles and follow-up car suddenly  stop.






http://www.acorn.net/jfkplace/09/fp.back_issues/27th_Issue/59_1.html
1) Houston Chronicle Reporter Bo Byers (rode in White House Press Bus)---twice stated that *the Presidential Limousine "almost came to a stop, a dead stop"; in fact, he has had nightmares about this*. [C-SPAN, 11/20/93, "Journalists Remember The Kennedy Assassination"; see also the 1/94 "Fourth Decade": article by Sheldon Inkol]; 

2) ABC Reporter Bob Clark (rode in the National Press Pool Car)---Reported on the air that *the limousine stopped on Elm Street during the shooting *[WFAA/ ABC, 11/22/63]; 

3) UPI White House Reporter Merriman Smith (rode in the same car as Clark, above*)---"The President's car*, possibly as much as 150 or 200 yards ahead, *seemed to falter briefly*" [UPI story, 11/23/63, as reported in "Four Days", UPI, p. 32]; 

4) DPD motorcycle officer James W. Courson (one of two mid-motorcade motorcycles)--"*The limousine came to a stop and Mrs. Kennedy was on the back. I noticed that as I came around the corner at Elm. Then the Secret Service agent [Clint Hill] helped push her back into the car, and the motorcade took off at a high rate of speed*." ["No More Silence" by Larry Sneed (1998), p. 129]; 

5) DPD motorcycle officer Bobby Joe Dale (one of two rear mid-motorcade motorcycles)---"*After the shots were fired, the whole motorcade came to a stop. I stood and looked through the plaza, noticed there was commotion, and saw people running around his [JFK's] car. It started to move, then it slowed again*; that's when I saw Mrs. Kennedy coming back on the trunk and another guy [Clint Hill] pushing her back into the car." ["No More Silence" by Larry Sneed (1998), p. 134]; 

6) Clemon Earl Johnson*---"You could see it [the limo] speed up and then stop, then speed up, and you could see it stop while they [sic; Clint Hill] threw Mrs. Kennedy back up in the car*. Then they just left out of there like a bat of the eye and were just gone." ["No More Silence" by Larry Sneed (1998), p. 80];

10) DPD Earle Brown---" The first I noticed the [JFK's] car was when it stopped..after it made the turn and *when the shots were fired, it stopped*." [6 H 233];

Greer pressed on the brakes in the Muchmore film. *The brake light illuminates*. 59 EYEWITNESSES ARE CONFIRMED BY 2 VIDEOS showing Greer brake during his second turn to shoot the already wounded President. 





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrX8lsb2WTk]The Muchmore film suggests frames were removed from the Zapruder film - YouTube[/ame]

GREER SLOWED DOWN FOR HIS SHOT


----------



## 7forever (Mar 8, 2014)

It took almost 47 years to prove Greer was jfk's real assassin. *We now know the only one important thing Greer kept secret*.

V. Palamara: Notes on Bill Greer

Greer retired in July 1966 after having undergone a stomach operation and Jackie Kennedy sent him a letter thanking him for being with the President until the end. 
*He said he *"saw blood on Connally's shirt" and* looked back only "one time", in direct contrast to the Zapruder film*. *He went on to say that he "didn't really see the President at all*". 
Said the Zapruder film "was proven legitimate". 
Claimed to have not seen anyone on the triple overpass. 
Regarding the assassination itself, *Greer claimed that "we never stopped...there was no reason to stop...no need to stop*." In regard to the direction of the shots, he said that "everyone was hit from the rear...my back was covered with it [debris from head shot]." When told that Connally has always insisted that he was hit with a different bullet than had hit JFK, Greer said "I feel that way, too. They [the Warren Commission] had lawyers working on it...these lawyers had already made up their mind". Greer also believed that the back wound [which he referred to as being in the "back of the shoulder"] did not go through and that that was also the first thought of the autopsy doctors in attendance. 
Greer claimed he was "in the OPERATING ROOM at Parkland" [emphasis added] and stated that JFK's clothing "were in my custody from Parkland to Washington." 
Greer denied that there was a hole in the limousine's windshield. He said there was only a "star"; a spidering crack. 
Greer did not know why the photographers were out of their usual position in front of and close to JFK's limousine that fateful day in Dallas, but did not seem to regard this as suspicious. 
Regarding agent Roy Kellerman, Greer said twice that he was "a very fine gentleman." Regarding President Kennedy, Greer said "He and I were pretty close friends. He treated me just wonderful." 
Regarding William Manchester and his book "Death of a President", Greer said harshly "He's garbage...didn't like it at all", further commenting on Manchester's criticism concerning his age and reflexes behind the wheel [Greer thought that his experience was an advantage, coming from "years of experience" , and certainly not a disadvantage]. He went on to say that he thought that Jim Bishop's book ("The Day Kennedy Was Shot") was the best book of all regarding the events of November 22, 1963. (However, keep in mind that *his comments were made in 1970) 
Greer said, somewhat cryptically, "there's alot of things I know that no one else knows." (!)*

Finally, Greer said that the Warren Commission closed up shop too soon and that "there might have been a conspiracy in another part of the country." [!!!]


----------



## Freewill (Mar 8, 2014)

buckeye45_73 said:


> I agree, I think the movement of his head suggests it wasn't from behind, so I do think JFK was a conspiracy, but 9/11.......that's getting kooky.



If you ever have shot anything you would not think that his movement proves anything.  You are talking about what you see in movies.  A person shot does not recoil away from the shooting as I have witnessed killing game.  Birds do not fly through the air in recoil they drop straight down.  Deer don't go flying through the air they just drop down, usually.  What you need to look at is the blood splatter as it exits JFKs head.  It is going front to back not back to front.  There is no way a front shot produces that.  Also if the driver shot Kennedy would not the entrance wound be on the left side of Kennedy's head?


----------



## Freewill (Mar 8, 2014)

I can get paid to post the truth???  Where in the hell do I sign up?????

Any way, addressing the "lie" that I posted about wecht, I was mistaken he DID actually deny a bullet from the front, oh wait that is what I said.

Dr. Wecht testified that the available evidence all points to the President being struck only by two bullets coming from his rear, and that no support can be found for theories which postulate gunmen to the front or right front of the Presidential car. 

In a 1974 article written by Dr. Wecht and an associate, an article which was made an exhibit in his testimony, Dr. Wecht stated that if any other bullet struck the Presidents head, whether before, after, or simultaneously with the known shot, there is no evidence for it in the available autopsy materials. He testified that on the autopsy photographs of the back of the Presidents head, there was something above the hair line which he could not identify at all, and he thought it was possible that this was an exit wound. He stated that the other autopsy photographs and the autopsy x-rays provided no support to that possibility, but he thought it was possible that the physicians who performed the autopsy could had have missed finding such a wound. 

Dr. Wecht said that there was some question about the backward and leftward movement of the Presidents head and upper body after Frame 313, but he also said that a neuromuscular reaction could occur within about one-tenth of a second (Report of the U.S. Presidents Commission on CIA Activities within the United States. 1975. pg 263-4). 


and:  transcript of his testimony before the Commission (Archives Document Record #180-10107-10237 Agency File #002422).


Mr. Olsen: Now, Im going to ask you whether you have an opinion, based upon a reasonable medical certainty, as to whether any shots were fired at the President from the front or right front that struck him. 

Dr. Wecht: No. With reasonable medical certainty, I could not say that a shot had been fired from the front (79). 

. . . 

Mr. Olsen: Based upon the same background of your training and experience, and the examination involved, and the materials, do you have an opinion as to whether the shot striking the President from the right front or front can be excluded, to a reasonable medical certainty? 

Dr. Wecht: With reasonable medical certainty, based upon evidence that has been made available, I would say that it can be excluded, but not beyond a reasonable doubt (80). 

Did the Rockefeller Commission Misrepresent the JFK Assassination Views of Cyril Wecht?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 8, 2014)

Watching the mental pygmies, 9/11 Rimjob and IQBelow.7Forever, engaging in their endless looping of oft refuted conspiracy bullshit is like watching the two most tragic mentally retarded athletes in the Special Olympics attempting to play chess.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 8, 2014)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Watching the mental pygmies, 9/11 Rimjob and IQBelow.7Forever, engaging in their endless looping of oft refuted conspiracy bullshit is like watching the two most tragic mentally retarded athletes in the Special Olympics attempting to play chess.



Actually, it's more like watching Stevie Wonder and Ray Charles playing Pin The Tail On The Donkey. 



Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Freewill said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, I think the movement of his head suggests it wasn't from behind, so I do think JFK was a conspiracy, but 9/11.......that's getting kooky.
> ...



hey lying troll,like an SANE people is going to believe your lies and bullshit,you keep trolling this thread ignoring all the photos taken of multiple bullets found everywhere that could not be traced back to oswalds rifle,witnesses who saw a gunman behind a picket fence firing a rifle,as well as what all the doctors said.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Freewill said:


> I can get paid to post the truth???  Where in the hell do I sign up?????
> 
> Any way, addressing the "lie" that I posted about wecht, I was mistaken he DID actually deny a bullet from the front, oh wait that is what I said.
> 
> ...



yep,act dumb,thats what you paid agents always do. you have been caught lying.you did not view those videos i posted of Wecht that proves you are lying,AGAIN anyone who has listened to wecht over the years KNOWS he has NEVER denied the shot came from the front as those videos prove.

all you keep doing is using the INTERNET link that proves NOTHING where i have actual sources of him talking where you get to hear it from the horses mouth

yeah you are the newest paid troll,like the other paid agent trolls dawgshit,rat in the ass,and liar ability that have penetrated this site,you reveal you are a lying paid troll the fact you keep ignoring the FACTS of the title of this thread that the HSCA in the 70's  concluded there was a second gunam and then lying saying they never said that in the report,then ignoring that all the dallas doctors concluded the shot in the back of the head was an EXIT wound,as well as ignoring all the witnesses who said they saw a gunman behind the picket fence,you LIE and evade all these facts when you are cornered,thats what paid trolls like you do.

the ones in denial,just leave when they are cornered with facts they cant refute,they dont keep coming back here trolling like you do making up lies and ignoring facts when your cornered.

act dumb,deny it,you dont fool any of the truthseekers here agent.you have bene exposed for the lying troll you are.

oh even on propaganda pieces that the CIA controlled media spins saying that oswald was the lone assassin,even they always admit at the end-that 80% of the american people no longer believe the lies of the warren commission-not in those words of course,but 80% oa americans   believe the truth that there was a conspiracy,because they dont ignore the laws of physics you trolls always do,they remember from their junior high school science classes,how the laws of physics were violated that day,that you head always goes forward when shot from the front,not backwards idiot.

oh and there was this vietnam veteran who when he got back from vietnam and he read the warren report,he knew it was complete bullshit in the fact that in all his sniper kills-he was one of the most decorated snipers in vietnam-he NEVER saw an enemies head go backwards when shot them from behind.

He wrote a book all about it.I have talked with other vietnam vetrans over the years and they say the same thing he has,you may be able to get other fools to fall for your lies and B.S,but not me.these guys are credible.all you do is ignore facts evading them changing the subject,and spin one lie after another.you have been proven all you do here is post this in every post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 8, 2014)

7forever said:


> It took almost 47 years to prove Greer was jfk's real assassin. *We now know the only one important thing Greer kept secret*.
> 
> V. Palamara: Notes on Bill Greer
> 
> ...



excellent stuff there.

That proves Greer lied about EVERYTHING he saw or did that day.

The facts are overwhelming  that the zapruder film has indeed been altered.not only have hundreds of photography experts from around the world have concluded that,but witness testimonys prove that as well.

many say they saw the limo come to a complete stop.agent clint hill assigned to protect jackie,even testified that he got on the limo and shoved jackie back into the limo.

agent Hill was one of the very few agents not involved in the assassination planning.the zapruder film never shows Hill shove jackie though,so its clear proof it has been altered.

you got so many witnesses saying different things they saw than what the zapruder film shows and then we got all these photograhy experts around the world saying the same thing.these guys who say it wasnt altered  are such trolls.they have been exposed for the lying agent trolls they are.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 8, 2014)

Freewill said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, I think the movement of his head suggests it wasn't from behind, so I do think JFK was a conspiracy, but 9/11.......that's getting kooky.
> ...



The driver's shot produced a massive exit hole on the right rear with fake exit added on the right front. *The missing frontal bone is 100% inconsistent with autopsy report*.

*Frame 337 does show the hole, along with frame 313*. I even drew a line depicting the massive hole in the most important frame, 313.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 8, 2014)

7forever said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



newest disinfomton agent trollfreewill keeps ignoring those videos  I posted of actual photos taken that day of multiple bullets found that could not be traced back to oswalds rifle as well as what witnesses saw and what the dallas doctors said.like all agents,he evades the facts and changes the subject when cornered with pesky facts and doesnt address them.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 8, 2014)

I just farted in here.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 8, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



He either can't consider all the evidence or will simply deny evidence that refutes the rear shot. *KILLER CLIFF NOTES*.  Selected Testimonies


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 8, 2014)

I just farted again.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 8, 2014)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Watching the mental pygmies, 9/11 Rimjob and IQBelow.7Forever, engaging in their endless looping of oft refuted conspiracy bullshit is like watching the two most tragic mentally retarded athletes in the Special Olympics attempting to play chess.



I guess I should feel guilty.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 8, 2014)

7forever said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



LOOK AT YOU PICTURES.  LOOK AT THE WAY THE BLOOD SPLATTER TRAVELS.  THEN READ THIS DOCTORS OPINION.  THEN THE CASE SHOULD BE CLOSED.  THE KILL SHOT WAS *OBVIOUSLY* FROM THE REAR.

So yes I look at your picture and videos I just don't come to the same conclusion you do because I entered this discussion way back when in the 60s believing your kind of BS.  But I have become aware, the piss ant Oswald shot Kennedy.  Live with it.

1. Dr. Fred Hodges, Professor of Radiology (Neuroradiology), The Johns Hopkins School of Medicine: "7) The motion of the President's head as shown in the Zapruder film does not indicate the direction of the shot in my opinion, but the visible blow-out of tissue and bony fragments in frame 313 and subsequent frames do conclusively indicate the bullet came from behind. The head motion subsequently is interpreted as due to involuntary muscle extension and not due to the direction of the injury."


----------



## Freewill (Mar 8, 2014)

I also did sit through both Wecht videos.  There is no mention of direction of the shots in either of the videos.  Maybe I missed it so I need to have someone tell me the time at which he makes such a statement.  I am not suffering through his disinformation.

Here is what I heard on the second video which makes me think Wecht is nothing but what he was in Pittsuburgh, a self righteous know it all that got caught stealing in his lab.  Got off but he was guilty.

at the 12:21 is incorrect about Oswald being a poor shot.

at 16:25 he is incorrect, the bullet was reportiedly found on Connely's gurney and has always been told that way.

17:02 

19.07 he is wrong about the trajectory.  He obviously didn't know where Connelly was seated in the car.  He is just repeating the initial conspiracy theory BS.  When connely is placed in the proper position the single bullet theory is perfectly sound.  And no it wasn't just Specter that came up with the theory.

20:24 He misrepresents the facts about where the bullet was found or where it was found.  He repeats the same bull I have read on this site.  Of course they didn't find a bullet in Kennedy it went clean through why does he assume they would find a bullet?

4:00 Here is a logical explanation, and the only one that makes sense, as to what happened to his brain.  Certainly we can wrap any conspiracy we want on the missing brain but they know enough about it.

Author Claims JFK's Brain Was Stolen By His Brother

4:47 helped Stone's movie which was full of lies.  Stone's movie was a pack of BS.  The only thing it did was inflame people who believe in conspiracy.  garrison took the case to court without the evidence to prove the case and lost.  He is a national shame not one to make a lying movie about.

5:00 is incorrect in the seating of Mrs. Connelly.  As I heard him he said to the left of the President when really she was left of her husband and behind the driver who I can't believe turned and fired without her knowing.  Oh right she too was in on the conspiracy.  I guess the only one not was JFK.

8:37 the two pathologists that did the autopsy  Hear what four of the five had to say: Doctors Affirm Kennedy Autopsy Report - New York Times

He talks of other things he can not know.  Yeah today a 19.95 rifle sounds cheap.  But in the same ad they sell Granads for 89 dollar which would be quite the steal today. There were well over 3 million of the type of weapons made that Oswald used.  Pretty good for an inferior weapon.  Any way he is all over the place and wrong on so much I am surprised anyone takes him seriously.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 8, 2014)

9/11 Rimjob keeps shitting his pants, calling it "posting" and then claiming he smells the farts of _others_.

9/11 Rimjob licks rancid asshole for a living and loves all things anal and fecal.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 8, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I just farted again.



Mom's basement starting to stink from all the farting?


----------



## Freewill (Mar 8, 2014)

IlarMeilyr said:


> 9/11 Rimjob keeps shitting his pants, calling it "posting" and then claiming he smells the farts of _others_.
> 
> 9/11 Rimjob licks rancid asshole for a living and loves all things anal and fecal.



Too funny.  Damn it now I have milk that I blew out my nose on my key board.   Well done.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 8, 2014)

Freewill said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



The back of his head is missing in frame 313. That you ignore. You also ignore that the red blob does not involve anything on the right side, but the right front which means that his face would be have to be missing, but it wasn't. *There was no exit wound in the right front, officially or in reality. That means no large amount of blood could have come out the area in frame 313. Do you comprehend these simple facts?*

*Frame 313 depicts the true exit wound on the rear* and the required fake exit in the area of true entry. Had they not covered the right front, *the violent impact to the right forehead would have been totally obvious*.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 9, 2014)

7forever said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



Only someone suffering a head wound as did Kennedy would believe one word of what you posted. So his head wound was from front to back yet not one drop of blood splatter to the rear, really?  Was the entrance wound on the front left or front right of his head?  And please provide your evidence for your answer not some blurred picture that actually shows no such hole in the back of his head.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 9, 2014)

Freewill said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



You are evading reality. No front head wound existed officially or really. The rear exit has a line drawn from top to bottom with the gaping hole between those points. That hole was witnessed by over forty people, and documented in the autopsy report. *You can't really ignore the rear exit wound because that's exactly where your fake entrance has to be*.

12) *Dr. Richard Brooks Dulany, Resident Surgeon *[Dulaney]:   V. Palamara: 'Medical Reference' book (excerpt)
a) 6 H 114 /testimony (3/25/64)---" he had a large head wound-that was the first thing I noticed." *Arlen Specter did not have him elaborate on any details*.;

b) other WC references: WR 56, 529; 3 H 358, 384; 6 H 2, 11, 46, 52-53,
 69, 73-74; 17 H 14; 21 H 241;c) "High Treason", pages 43, 46, 460,and 489 ("*The Boston Globe",6/21/81* [see also "Killing Kennedy", page 303])---"The copy of *the autopsy photo *was shown to him by the Globe and he stated that it *was not accurate*. When shown the official picture, he said that there was a "definite conflict" and "that's not the way I remember it."**; "*Somebody lifted up his head and showed me the back of his head*. We couldn't see much until they picked up his head.* I was standing beside him. The wound was on the back of his head*. On the back side *the whole back-side was gone*..it was a big gaping wound."; **"The tape and summary of Dulaney is in the JFK Library, and *I have since talked with him, verifying this*.";

*The back of his head opens up when the red mist appears in the front.*






Somebody lifted up his head and showed him the back of jfk's head. IT WAS GONE. That's not even debatable.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 9, 2014)

You have been given the testimony of the autopsy doctors.

You have been shown that even Wecht admits that the shots came from the rear.

Your pictures show the blood splatter coming from a shot from the rear.  It is so evident I have to believe you are just being contrary.  With that said I am thinking we are done here because you just won't be honest.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 10, 2014)

7forever said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > You have been given the testimony of the autopsy doctors.
> ...











Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II


----------



## 7forever (Mar 10, 2014)

Freewill said:


> You have been given the testimony of the autopsy doctors.
> 
> You have been shown that even Wecht admits that the shots came from the rear.
> 
> Your pictures show the blood splatter coming from a shot from the rear.  It is so evident I have to believe you are just being contrary.  With that said I am thinking we are done here because you just won't be honest.



You have been shown the testimony of many doctors who viewed the exit wound. *The bullet entered the front and exited the right rear*.

V. Palamara: 'Medical Reference' book (excerpt)

JFK Lancer

*The damage to the cerebellum confirms the exit wound was low at the lowest point*, but definitely extended to the Parietal bone, and likely to the Temporal region. That is consistent with the autopsy report.

1) *Dr. William Kemp Clark, Chief Neurosurgeon*:
 WR 516-518/ 17 H 1-3 / CE 392 [undated summary; see also 21 H 150-152
 :Clark's 11/23/63 report to Admiral Burkley with the verbatim summary .
 In addition, see "Assassination Science", pp. 416-418: this is an FBI
 report dated 11/25/63 which includes the verbatim summary to Burkley
 from 11/23/63]---"..*in the occipital region of the skull "; "There was a
 large wound in the right occipitoparietal region "; "Both cerebral and
 cerebellar tissue were extruding from the wound*.";

 2) *Dr. Malcolm Oliver "Mac" Perry*, Attending Surgeon:
 a) WR 521-522/ 17 H 6-7/ CE392: report written 11/22/63---"A large wound
 of the right posterior cranium ";
 b) Parkland press conference, 11/22/63 [see "Assassination Science", pp.
 419-427; silent film clip used in "Reasonable Doubt" (1988), "20/20"
 (4/92), etc.]---"There was an entrance wound in the neck It appeared to
 be coming at him The wound appeared to be an entrance wound in the front
 of the throat; yes, that is correct. The exit wound, I don't know. It
 could have been the head or there could have been a second wound of the
 head." (apparently, based off this conference, *the Associated Press
 dispatch on 11/22/63 stated that Dr. Perry "said the entrance wound was
 in the front of the head*," while all the AP wires for this day stated
 that JFK had a large hole in the "back" of his head.);

 3) *Dr. Robert Nelson McClelland, Attending Surgeon*:
 a) WR 526-527 / 17 H 11-12 / CE 392: report written 11/22/63---" a
 massive gunshot wound of the head with a fragment wound of the
 trachea The cause of death was due to massive head and brain injury from
 a gunshot wound of the left temple.";
 b) "St. Louis Post-Dispatch", 12/1/63---"This [the neck wound] did
 appear to be an entrance wound."
 c)e) 6 H 33-34, 35, 37 / testimony---" *I could very closely examine the
 head wound, and I noted that the right posterior portion of the skull
 had been extremely blasted probably a third or so, at least, of the
 brain tissue, posterior cerebral tissue and some of the cerebellar
 tissue had been blasted out* "; " there was definitely a piece of
 cerebellum that extruded from the wound "; " the loss of cerebral and
 cerebellar tissues were so great massive head injuries with loss of
 large amounts of cerebral and cerebellar tissues "; "The initial
 impression that we had was that perhaps the wound in the neck, the
 anterior part of the neck, was an entrance wound and that it had perhaps
 taken a trajectory off the anterior vertebral body and again into the
 skull itself, exiting out the back, to produce the massive injury in the
 head.";

 4) *Dr. Marion Thomas "Pepper" Jenkins, Chief Anesthesiologist *[deceased
 11/22/94]:
 WR 529-530 / 17 H 14-15 / CE 392: report addressed to Administrator
 C.J. Price dated 11/22/63 (the verbatim, retyped report, this time
 addressed to Dean A.J. Gill, can be found at 20 H 252-253)---" a great
 laceration on *the right side of the head (temporal and occipital*),
 causing a great defect in the skull plate so that there was herniation
 and laceration of great areas of the brain, even to the extent that *the
 cerebellum had portruded from the wound*."[see also p. 35 of Jesse
 Curry's 1969 book entitled "JFK Assassination File"];

 5) *Dr. Charles James "Jim" Carrico, Resident Surgeon*:
 a) WR 519-520 / 17 H 4-5 / CE 392: handwritten report dated
 11/22/63---"[*the skull] wound had avulsed the calvarium and shredded
 brain tissue present with profuse oozing attempts to control slow oozing
from cerebral and cerebellar tissue via packs instituted *."; "small
 penetrating wound of ent. neck";

 6) *Dr. Ronald Coy Jones, Chief Resident Surgeon*:
 a) 20 H 333: handwritten report dated 11/23/63---" severe skull and
 brain injury was noted as well as a small hole in anterior midline of
 neck thought to be a bullet entrance wound air was bubbling through the
 neck wound.";
 b)a) 6 H 53-54, 56 / testimony (3/24/64)---" *he had a large wound in the
right posterior side of the head There was large defect in the back side
 of the head* as the President lay on the cart with what appeared to be
 some brain hanging out of this wound with multiple pieces of skull noted
 with the brain "; "*what appeared to be an exit wound in the posterior
 portion of the skull *the only speculation that I could have as far as to
 how this could occur with a single wound would be that it would enter
 the anterior neck and possibly strike a vertebral body and then change
 its course and exit in the region of the posterior portion of the
 head."; "The hole [in the throat] was very small and relatively clean
 cut, as you would see in a bullet that is entering rather than exiting
 from a patient.";

 7) *Dr. Gene Coleman Akin, Resident Anesthesiologist *[a.k.a. Solomon Ben
 Israel]:
 6 H 65 and 67 / testimony---"*The back of the right occipitalparietal
 portion of his head was shattered*, with brain substance extruding."; *"I
 assume the right occiptalparietal region was the exit,* so to speak, that
*he had probably been hit on the other side of the head*, or at least
 tangentially in the back of the head "; "this [the neck wound] must have
 been an entrance wound ";

*8) Dr. Paul Conrad Peters, Urologist*:
 6 H 70-71 / testimony---"It was pointed out that an examination of the
 brain had been done we saw the wound of entry in the throat and noted
 the large occipital wound ";" *I noticed that there was a large defect in
 the occiput It seemed to me that in the right occipitalparietal area
 that there was a large defect*.";

 9) *Dr. Charles A. Crenshaw, Resident Surgeon*:
 a) "Conspiracy of Silence" (1992), p. 86 (and throughout [inc. photos of
 himself])---"I walked to the President's head to get a closer look. His
 entire right cerebral hemisphere appeared to be gone. It looked like a
 crater---an empty cavity From the damage I saw, *there was no doubt in my
 mind that the bullet had entered his head through the front*, and as it
 surgically passed through his cranium, *the missile obliterated part of
 the temporal and all the parietal and occipital lobes before it
 lacerated the cerebellum*."; [p. 79] "I also identified a small opening
 about the diameter of a pencil at the midline of his throat to be an
 entry bullet hole. *There was no doubt in my mind about that wound*.";
 b) "High Treason 2", pp. 110-115 and 549 (interviews of 7/12/80 [90?]
 and 9/21/91)---" *it was in the parietal-occipital area"; thinks the
 body was tampered with at Bethesda*;
 c) WC references to his presence on 11/22/63: 6 H 40 (Baxter), 6 H 31-32
 (McClelland), 6 H 80-81 (Salyer), 6 H 141 (Henchcliffe), 6 H 60
 (Curtis)+15 H 761: index;
 d) Completely overlooked WC reference to his presence on 11/24/63: 21 H
 265(report by Parkland Administrator Charles Price)---"Dr. Charles
 Crenshaw was in the corridor and said they had been alerted. He said,
 'You're not going to put him [Oswald] in the same room the President was
 in, are you?' _ told him I surely was glad he had thought of it and by
 all means, not to.";





*Your faked video shows blood splatter coming from the front where no exit wound existed*. It is so evident that you are just being contrary. With that said I am thinking we are done here because you just won't be honest._


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 10, 2014)

7forever said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > You have been given the testimony of the autopsy doctors.
> ...











Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 10, 2014)

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



and stopped as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 10, 2014)

7forever said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



yep,yep and yep,the trolls handlers are getting deperate here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 10, 2014)

7forever said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



thats the norm for these agent trolls,evade reality.ignore what the dallas doctors said,ignore what witnesses saw,ignore the laws of physics every junior high school kid learns at that age,ignore what the best photography experts around the world say,what THEY say,ignore the witnesses who said their testimonys were altered by the warren commission-"a crime they should have all gone to jail for" but i guess all those witnesses were all  just lying according to these trolls, ignore all of them,only listen to that the idot box in the living room and what the newspapers tell you is the logic of all these agent trolls.

the newest paid troll to penetrate this site has exposed what lying troll he is,ignoing my videos of wecht tearing to pieces the magic bullet theoy using the NET as his sourse instead of hearing it from the horses mouth.

freewill troll is a fucking  hypocrite paid  troll.He posts videos expecting us to watch it and yet he NEVER watches videos  of mine NEVER talking about them since they  expose his lies since he knows that to be true.fucking hypocrite.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 10, 2014)

7forever said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > You have been given the testimony of the autopsy doctors.
> ...


_



as always,you handed the agent trolls their asses to them on a platter and took them to school so yeah,were done here. 

I wish that one guy that came on here a couple pages back who mentioned the truth that he was shot from the front would come back on,he was the LAST poster besides us to come on here,who wasnt a paid agent troll. but he wont come back on because the trolls did what their handlers instructed them to do,derail any truth discussion about it by evading facts and posting lies which in effect,derailed the truth discussion that he tried to get started.

thank god for the ignore list.Im going to add the newest government stooge paid operative that has penetrated this site to that list now._


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 10, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



indeed they do.unlike these paid trolls,you have photography experts from around the WORLD who agree with you as well.thats not good enough for them though.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 10, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


_

as just proven,only agent trolls keep coming back to this thread to deraili any kind of truth discussion about the case.the ones that see the facts that he was shot from the front,wont come back because of their asinine posts._


----------



## candycorn (Mar 11, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


----------



## candycorn (Mar 11, 2014)

Rimjob sucks cock


----------



## Freewill (Mar 11, 2014)

7forever said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > You have been given the testimony of the autopsy doctors.
> ...


_

Might I say that the pictures you say are fake are the ones your side are posting as evidence that proves whatever is the conspiracy of the day?_


----------



## Freewill (Mar 11, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



I can understand why you think people are paid to post here, I really have no explanation as to why I would bother, I just wish I were paid.

Did I ignore your videos, no I did not.  I posted about two of them giving you time lines of the lies from Wecht.  That isn't ignoring so you are not telling the truth even about the simple things.  Did I ignore what you posted about the witness Hill?  No I did not.  You or your crony posted BS about what she said, I provided you, not my opinion, but her sworn testimony and you claim I didn't, again your credibility is in question, well no it isn't.  She stated there was a dog in the car.  She stated she THOUGHT they were shooting back, THOUGHT.  She also swore she didn't know where the shots were coming from.  THAT is YOUR witness who thinks they would be shooting back and didn't know where they were firing from.  Ridicules.

How can I respond to the vidoes and pictures you provide?  I don't see what you claim to be in those videos.  So what if Greer hit the breaks?  So what?  What would you have done in that situation?  I am not sure he did hit the breaks the video isn't that great.

What you propose is a conspiracy that is just too big.  Too many would have to be in on the conspiracy.  EVERYONE in the world other then JFK.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 11, 2014)

Here is a link to autopsy pictures, don't open if you have any problem looking at such things they are very graphic as they have to be.  Tell me where is the wound on the left side of his head.

John F Kennedy Autopsy Photos


----------



## Freewill (Mar 11, 2014)

Official findings of the autopsy, not one supports your theories.  I am waiting for my check for posting this.

The gunshot wound in the back[edit]
1.The Bethesda autopsy physicians attempted to probe the bullet hole in the base of Kennedy's neck above the scapula, but were unsuccessful as it passed through neck strap muscle. They did not perform a full dissection or persist in tracking, as throughout the autopsy, they were unaware of the exit wound, at the front of the throat. Emergency room physicians had obscured it when they performed the tracheotomy.
2.At Bethesda, the autopsy report of the president, Warren Exhibit CE 387[8] described the back wound as being oval, 6 x 4 mm, and located "above the upper border of the scapula" [shoulder blade] at a location 14 cm (5.5 in) from the tip of the right acromion process, and 14 cm (5.5 in) below the right mastoid process (the bony prominence behind the ear).
3.The concluding page of the Bethesda autopsy report,[8] states: "The other missile [the bullet to the back] entered the right superior posterior thorax above the scapula, and traversed the soft tissues of the supra-scapular and the supra-clavicular portions of the base of the right side of the neck.
4.The report also reported contusion (bruise) of the apex (top tip) of the right lung in the region where it rises above the clavicle, and noted that although the apex of the right lung and the parietal pleural membrane over it had been bruised, they were not penetrated, indicating passage of a missile close to them, but above them. 
The report noted that the thoracic cavity was not penetrated.

5.This missile produced contusions of the right apical parietal pleura and of the apical portion of the right upper lobe of the lung. The missile contused the strap muscles of the right side of the neck, damaged the trachea, and made its exit through the anterior surface of the neck.
6.The single bullet of the Warren Commission Report places a bullet wound at the sixth cervical vertebra (C6) of the vertebral column, which is consistent with 5.5 inches (14 cm) below the ear. The Warren Report itself does not conclude bullet entry at the sixth cervical vertebra, but this conclusion was made in a 1979 report on the Kennedy assassination by the HSCA, which noted a defect in the C6 vertebra in the Bethesda X-rays, which the Bethesda autopsy physicians had missed, and did not note.

Even without this information, the original Bethesda autopsy report, included in the Warren Commission report, concluded that this bullet had passed entirely through the president's neck, from a level over the top of the scapula and lung (and the parietal pleura over the top of the lung), and through the lower throat.

Claims that anyone on the commission "moved the wound" are subject to discussion. Gerald Ford said he renamed the location of the wound, so as "to make things clearer". The Bethesda autopsy noted that JFK was hit in the "upper back." [9][10][unreliable source?] However, the autopsy doctors, while testifying for the Warren Commission, frequently referred to this wound as a "neck" wound. [11]
1.The Commission report, as amended by Ford, then found the bullet to have passed through the base of the neck, and not to have been in the back. However, Ford's change is consistent with a bullet hit in the shoulder at the C6 vertebral body, where the HSCA and the photograph placed the wound on the basis of X-damage of the vertebrae and tiny lead fragments in that location.

The gunshot wound to the head

 Drawing depicting the posterior head wound of President Kennedy, made from an autopsy photograph. The small nearly circular posterior scalp wound is at the end of the hair part, near the end of the ruler, and immediately to the right of it.

 Diagram made for the House Committee showing the trajectory of the missile through President Kennedy's skull. The rear wound corresponds with the small entry wound above. The skull fragments are shown exploded for illustrative purposes; most stayed attached to the skull by skin flaps, which are being pulled forward by the gloved hand in the drawing made from an autopsy photo.1.The wound to the back of the head is described by the Bethesda autopsy as being a laceration measuring 15 x 6 mm, situated to the right and slightly above the external occipital protuberance. In the underlying bone is a corresponding wound through the skull showing beveling (a cone-shaped widening) of the margins of the bone when viewed from the interior of the skull.[12]
2.The large, irregularly shaped defect in the right side of the head (chiefly to the parietal bone, but also involving the temporal and occipital bone) is described as being about 13 cm (5 inches) wide at the largest diameter.[12]
3.Three fragments of skull bone were received as separate specimens, roughly corresponding to the dimensions of the large defect. In the largest of the fragments is a portion of the perimeter of a roughly circular wound presumably of exit, exhibiting beveling of the exterior of the bone, and measuring about 2.5 to 3.0 cm in diameter. X-rays revealed minute particles of metal in the bone at this margin.[12]
4.Minute fragments of the projectile were found by X-ray along a path from the rear wound to the parietal area defect.[13]

Ramsey Clark Panel Analysis (1968)

SUMMARY Examination of the clothing and of the photographs and X- rays taken at autopsy reveal that President Kennedy was struck by two bullets fired from above and behind him, one of which traversed the base of the neck on the right side without striking bone and the other of which entered the skull from behind and exploded its right side. The photographs and X-rays discussed herein support the above-quoted portions of the original Autopsy Report and the above-quoted medical conclusions of the Warren Commission Report.[15]

Major differences with, and support of, conclusions in the Bethesda autopsy and Warren Report:
The Clark report places the head bullet wound 100 mm (4 inches) above the reported occipital protuberance wound of the Bethesda report. This is important, because it is consistent with a high angle rear entry wound to the skull.
The Clark report places the back wound squarely in the neck above the scapula and passing through the throat, passing over the TOP of the right lung, in keeping with the Bethesda conclusions. However, this finding is bolstered by additional findings of metallic fragments along the higher bullet trail.


Rockefeller Commission analysis (1975)

The Commission examined the Zapruder, Muchmore, and Nix films, the 1963 autopsy report, the autopsy photographs and X-rays, President Kennedy's clothing and back brace, the bullet and bullet fragments recovered, the 1968 Clark Panel report, and other materials. The five panel members came to the unanimous conclusion that President Kennedy was struck by only two bullets, both of which were fired from the rear, including one that struck the back of the head. Three of the physicians reported that the backward and leftward motion of the President's upper body following the head shot was caused by a "violent straightening and stiffening of the entire body as a result of a seizure-like neuromuscular reaction to major damage inflicted to nerve centers in the brain."

The report added that there was "no evidence to support the claim that President Kennedy was struck by a bullet fired from either the grassy knoll or any other position to his front, right front or right side &#8230; No witness who urged the view [before the Rockefeller Commission] that the Zapruder film and other motion picture films proved that President Kennedy was struck by a bullet fired from his right front was shown to possess any professional or other special qualifications on the subject."[16]


The HSCA analysis:

The pathology panel concluded that President Kennedy was struck by two, and only two, bullets, each of which entered from the rear. The panel further concluded that the President was struck by one bullet that entered in the upper right of the back and exited from the front of the throat, and one bullet that entered in the right rear of the head near the cowlick area and exited from the right side of the head, toward the front. This second bullet caused a massive wound to the President's head upon exit. The panel concluded that there is no medical evidence that the President was struck by a bullet entering the front of the head, and the possibility that a bullet could have struck the President and yet left no evidence is extremely remote.

Because this conclusion appeared to be inconsistent with the backward motion of the President's head in the Zapruder film, the committee consulted a wound ballistics expert to determine what relationship, if any, exists between the direction from which a bullet strikes the head and subsequent head movement. The expert concluded that nerve damage from a bullet entering the President's head could have caused his back muscles to tighten which, in turn, could have caused his head to move toward the rear. He demonstrated the phenomenon in a filmed experiment which involved the shooting of goats. Thus, the committee determined that the rearward movement of the President's head would not be fundamentally inconsistent with a bullet striking from the rear.[18]

For links to original documents:

John F. Kennedy autopsy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 11, 2014)

7forever said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a link to autopsy pictures, don't open if you have any problem looking at such things they are very graphic as they have to be.  Tell me where is the wound on the left side of his head.
> ...










Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 11, 2014)

7forever said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a link to autopsy pictures, don't open if you have any problem looking at such things they are very graphic as they have to be.  Tell me where is the wound on the left side of his head.
> ...



        ​


Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 11, 2014)

7forever said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a link to autopsy pictures don't open if you have any problem looking at such things they are very graphic as they have to be.  Tell me where is the wound on the left side of his head.
> ...



Keep screwing that up, Dumbo!! 


Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 11, 2014)

7forever said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a link to autopsy pictures don't open if you have any problem looking at such things they are very graphic as they have to be. Tell me where is the wound on the left side of his head.
> ...



Even after having it pointed out twice, Dumbo here screws it up again. 



Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II


----------



## 7forever (Mar 11, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Even after having it pointed out fifty times, Dumbo here screws it up again. You still  have no exit wound on jfk's face you piece of shit.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 11, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



*It exited the right rear, ya little bitch*.

Nothing exited jfk's forehead. That's a fact that you continually ignore. Frame 313 depicts that fiction which you keep pointing to as evidence of an exit wound. NO EXIT WOUND EXISTED ON GREER'S FACE, PERIOD. *The back of his head is completely open and you see it obviously*, but must lie about it and point to something that did not exist. The fatal shot involved the right front and right rear, an entry and exit.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 11, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



Re-read what you posted, deleted, and re-posted 3 times, Chumlee.

You keep naming the wrong person. 


Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 11, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...





That's the fifth time you named the wrong person.





Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 11, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



It certainly wasn't in *GREER'S* head, Dumbo. 


Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 11, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



*



			NO EXIT WOUND EXISTED ON GREER'S FACE, PERIOD.
		
Click to expand...

*

Where did Grossman say the exit wound was in GREER'S head???

Be specific.






Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II


----------



## 7forever (Mar 11, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



You are such a defeated pussy, that you have to modify my posts, you little bitch.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 11, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



Show me where I modified your quote, Chumlee.



7forever said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a link to autopsy pictures don't open if you have any problem looking at such things they are very graphic as they have to be. Tell me where is the wound on the left side of his head.
> ...




I'll wait. 



Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II


----------



## 7forever (Mar 11, 2014)

Freewill said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



*You ignored Grossman's testimony which places the exit wound on the rear*, which is consistent with the autopsy report, over forty witnesses and frame 313. It is you who must ignore facts and change the subject. *Was the entrance wound below the big exit hole in the OCCIPITAL/PARIETAL REGION?*

11) *Dr. Robert G. Grossman, Resident Neurosurgeon*:
a) "High Treason", pages 30, 36, 51, 53, 459 ("The Boston Globe", June
21, 1981-notes placed in JFK Library [see also "Killing Kennedy", pp.
303-304, "Between The Signal and the Noise" by Roger Bruce Feinman
(1993) and Groden's "TKOAP", p. 181])---saw two separate head wounds: *a
large defect in the parietal area above the right ear*, as well as "a
large [albeit smaller than the first wound described], separate wound,
located squarely in the occiput."; " _*described a large hole squarely in
the occiput,* *far too large for a bullet entry wound *"; Grossman_: "*It was
clear to me that the right parietal bone had been lifted up by a bullet
which had exited*."; noticed the skin flap near the right temple; *Dr.
Clark picked up the back of the head to demonstrate the wound*;
b) 6 H 81 (Salyer)---confirms Grossman's presence in Trauma Room One;

V. Palamara: 'Medical Reference' book (excerpt)


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 11, 2014)

proof that we have lying agent trolls that have penetrated this site.they keep denying the FACTS that the HSCA investigation in the 70's concluded that the warren commission was wrong,that there was a second shooter and he was behind the grassy knoll.I have not only posted this link hundreds of times of the book of robert blakey the lead investigater in the HSCA investigation where he writes in his book that there was a second gunman and says in the book the committe concluded there was a second rilfeman behind the picket fence.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Plot-President-George-Robert-Blakey/dp/0812909291/ref=pd_sim_b_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0FCJ0FE9PFEDNMMT83Q9[/ame]

Individuals are walking the streets of American today who should be and eventually may be indicted for the unrequited murder of President John F. Kennedy. The President was not the victim of a lone nut gunman, Lee Harvey Oswald, alone, but of an organized crime conspiracy. This is the sensational 

NOW here is this as well.this from one of the lawyers that was on the HSCA investigation posted this on Jean Hills rememberence page at JFK Lancer.

As a former staff attorney that served on the 1978 House Select Committee on Assassinations, I am quite familiar with Jean Hill and her eye witness account about the gun fire she recognized emanating from the grassy knoll. Of the many witnesses in Dealy Plaza that afternoon of Friday, 22 Novemer 1963, Jean's account of the assassination is not only credible, it is significant. Jean will be sorely missed. We can only hope that the Justice Department will pick up the torch where the HSCA left it. Jean would, I believe, want it that way.
DEAN BROWNING WEBB, ATTORNEY AND COUNSELOR AT LAW 
VANCOUVER, WASHINGTON USA - Sunday, June 17, 2001 at 12:25:30 (CDT)


OF course the lying trolls freewill,rat in the ass,liar abilty,and dawgshit will all get worried all this truth is being told and come on here and deny all this and say it wasnt in the report.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 11, 2014)

7forever said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



that cause these agent trolls only see what they WANT to see.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 11, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



But the exit wound is and was on the rear, as according to the autopsy report itself. I have a pic from the movie which copies the wound as written by Humes.


----------



## dcraelin (Mar 11, 2014)

When it comes right down to it tho, Even if The bullet came from the back, it does not disprove a conspiracy, It does not prove Oswald did the shooting, or that he acted alone.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 11, 2014)

7forever said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



Like i have said so many times,these agents could care less about what all the dallas doctors said they saw and what they determinedor witnesses saw or photographic evidence of multiple bullets all over the place that could have come from the school book depository or what the HSCA investigation said.

none of that is credible to them,only what the warren commission,our textbooks in school say  and the lamestream media report.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 11, 2014)

7forever said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > You have been given the testimony of the autopsy doctors.
> ...


_

as always,freewill gets his ass handed to him on a platter from you.
_


----------



## daws101 (Mar 11, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Watching the mental pygmies, 9/11 Rimjob and IQBelow.7Forever, engaging in their endless looping of oft refuted conspiracy bullshit is like watching the two most tragic mentally retarded athletes in the Special Olympics attempting to play chess.
> ...


It's worse, ray and Stevie can smell bullshit from a mile away, one of the advantages of being blind..


----------



## daws101 (Mar 11, 2014)

7forever said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 11, 2014)

looks very much intact for a back of head that was blown away...
did "THEY" DOCTOR THE AUTOPSY PHOTOS TOO?


----------



## Freewill (Mar 12, 2014)

OK, did the limo stop?  First of all I am told the film was faked so how can anyone say what is right?  Second the action on film can be sped up by removing parts of the film but it can't be slowed.  That said here is a youtube video of that day.  It is clear, you watch, for yourself if the limo stops:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aBqRB-DsFQ&feature=youtu.be]Zapruder HD Stable Pan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Freewill (Mar 12, 2014)

Here is another supposedly undamaged video.  Note, how far away the driver is from Kennedy and note that the Connelys are inbetween.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kq1PbgeBoQ4]The Undamaged Zapruder Film - YouTube[/ame]

So this should put to rest the BS of the limo stopping.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 12, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


----------



## Freewill (Mar 12, 2014)

Number 8, here is his testimony and where you can read the entire testimony:

Dr. PETERS - Well, I just hadn't gotten out of the door when the priest first came in and Dr. Jenkins asked everyone to leave except those people I have just named. 
Mr. SPECTER - Why did he exclude those from the group which were to leave? 
Dr. PETERS - Well, I think they were nurses, and several other people he thought just best not remain and I'm sure that there was no intention to personally exclude anyone behind his request. He just sort of looked around and saw who appeared to be there and asked the others to leave. 
Mr. SPECTER - What did you observe as to the nature of the President's wound? 
Dr. PETERS - Well, as I mentioned, the neck wound had already been interfered with by the tracheotomy at the time I got there, but I noticed the head wound, and as I remember--I noticed that there was a large defect in the occiput. 
Mr. SPECTER - What did you notice in the occiput? 
Dr. PETERS - It seemed to me that in the right occipitalparietal area that there was a large defect. There appeared to be bone loss and brain loss in the area. 
Mr. SPECTER - Did you notice any holes below the occiput, say, in this area below here? 
Dr. PETERS - No, I did not and at the time and the moments immediately following the injury, we speculated as to whether he had been shot once or twice because we saw the wound of entry in the throat and noted the large occipital wound, and it is a known fact that high velocity missiles often have a small wound of entrance and a large wound of exit, and I'm just giving you my honest impressions at the time. 

http://jfkassassination.net/russ/testimony/peters.htm

Do you notice how many of the conspiracy theory BS he debunks?  Note also that a high powered rifle does not always produce a huge exit wound.  It only does something like that when it hits something hard with no backing.  Much like JFKs head wound looked.

Note also that his impressions are what he gives.

Ass meet 7.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 12, 2014)

2. Dr. Malcolm Perry

Please note I am providing SWORN testimony not internet conspiracy theory BS.

Mr. SPECTER - Based on your observations of the neck wound alone, do you have a sufficient basis to form an opinion as to whether it was an entrance wound or an exit wound. 
Dr. PERRY - No, sir. I was unable to determine that since I did not ascertain the exact trajectory of the missile. The operative procedure which I performed was restricted to securing an adequate airway and insuring there was no injury to the carotid artery or jugular vein at that level and at that point I made the procedure. 
Mr. SPECTER - Based on the appearance of the neck wound alone, could it have been either an entrance or an exit wound? 
Dr. PERRY - It could have been either. 
Mr. SPECTER - Permit me to supply some additional facts, Dr. Perry, which I shall ask you to assume as being true for purposes of having you express an opinion.
 Assume first of all that the President was struck by a 6.5 mm. copper-jacketed bullet fired from a gun having a muzzle velocity of approximately 2,000 feet per second, with the weapon being approximately 160 to 250 feet from the President, with the bullet striking him at an angle of declination of approximately 45 degrees, striking the President on the upper right posterior thorax just above the upper border of the scapula, being 14 cm. from the tip of the right acromion process and 14 cm. below the tip of the right mastoid process, passing through the President's body striking no bones, traversing the neck and sliding between the large muscles in the posterior portion of the President's body through a fascia channel without violating the pleural cavity but bruising the apex of the right pleural cavity, and bruising the most apical portion of the right lung inflicting a hematoma to the right side of the larynx, which you have just described, and striking the trachea causing the injury which you described, and then exiting from the hole that you have described in the midline of the neck.
 Now, assuming those facts to be true, would the hole which you observed in the neck of the President be consistent with an exit wound under those circumstances? 
Dr. PERRY - Certainly would be consistent with an exit wound. 
Mr. SPECTER - Now, assuming one additional fact that there was no bullet found in the body of the President, and assuming the facts which I have just set forth to be true, do you have an opinion as to whether the wound which you observed in the President's neck was an entrance or an exit wound? 
Dr. PERRY - A full jacketed bullet without deformation passing through skin would leave a similar wound for an exit and entrance wound and with the facts which you have made available and with these assumptions, I believe that it was an exit wound. 
Mr. SPECTER - Do you have sufficient facts available to you to render an opinion as to the cause of the injury which you observed in the President's head? 
Dr. PERRY - No, sir. 
Mr. SPECTER - Have you had an opportunity to examine the autopsy report? 
Dr. PERRY - I have. 
Mr. SPECTER - And are the facts set forth in the autopsy report consistent with your observations and views or are they inconsistent in any way with your findings and opinions? 
Dr. PERRY - They are quite consistent and I noted initially that they explained very nicely the circumstances as we observed them at the time. 
Mr. SPECTER - Could you elaborate on that last answer, Dr. Perry? 
Dr. PERRY - Yes There was some considerable speculation, as you will recall, as to whether there were one or two bullets and as to from whence they came. Dr. Clark and I were queried extensively in respect to this and in addition Dr. Carrico could not determine whether there were one or two bullets from our initial examination.
 I say that because we did what was necessary in the emergency procedure, and abandoned any efforts of examination at the termination. I did not ascertain the trajectory of any of the missiles. As a result I did not know whether there was evidence for 1 or 2 or even 3 bullets entering and at the particular time it was of no importance. 
Mr. SPECTER - But based on the additional factors provided in the autopsy report, do you have an opinion at this time as to the number of bullets there were? 
Dr. PERRY - The wounds as described from the autopsy report and coupled with the wounds I have observed it would appear there were two missiles that struck the President. 
Mr. SPECTER - And based on the additional factors which I have provided to you by way of hypothetical assumption, and the factors present in the autopsy report from your examination of that report, what does the source of the bullets seem to have been to you? 
Dr. PERRY - That I could not say. I can only determine their pathway, on the basis of these reports within the President's body.
 As to their ultimate source not knowing any of the circumstances surrounding it, I would not have any speculation. 
Mr. SPECTER - From what direction would the bullets have come based on all of those factors? 
Dr. PERRY - The bullets would have come from behind the President based on these factors. 
Mr. SPECTER - And from the level, from below or above the President? 
Dr. PERRY - Not having examined any of the. wounds with the exception of the anterior neck wounds, I could not say. This wound, as I noted was about 5 mm., and roughly circular in shape. There is no way for me to determine. 

Here is the testimony in its entirety:  Testimony Of Dr. Malcolm Perry

Ass meet 7.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 12, 2014)

Dr. Marion Thomas Jenkins

His actual testimony, sworn:  Testimony Of Dr. Marion Thomas Jenkins

Mr. SPECTER - Now, going back to the wound which you observed in the neck, did you see that wound before the tracheotomy was performed? 
Dr. JENKINS - Yes; I did, because I was just connecting up the endotracheal tube to the machine at the time and that's when Dr. Carrico said there was a wound in the neck and I looked at it. 
Mr. SPECTER - Would you describe that wound as specifically as you can? 
Dr. JENKINS - Well, I'm afraid my description of it would not be as accurate, of course, as that of the surgeons who were doing the tracheotomy, because my look was a quick look before connecting up the endotracheal tube to the apparatus to help in ventilation and respiration for the patient, and I was aware later in the day, as I should have put it in the report, that I thought this was a wound of exit because it was not a clean wound, and by "clean" clearly demarcated, round, punctate wound which is the usual wound of an entrance wound, made by a missile and at some speed. Of course, entrance wounds with a lobbing type missile, can make a jagged wound also, but I was of the impression and I recognized I had the impression it was an exit wound. However, my mental appreciation for a wound--for the wound in the neck, I believe, was sort of--was overshadowed by recognition of the wound in the scalp and skull plate. 
Mr. SPECTER - Have you now described the wound in the neck as specifically as you can at this moment? 
Dr. JENKINS - I believe so. 
Mr. SPECTER - Now, will you now describe the wound which you observed in the head? 
Dr. JENKINS - Almost by the time I was--had the time to pay more attention to the wound in the head, all of these other activities were under way. I was busy connecting up an apparatus to respire for the patient, exerting manual pressure on the breathing bag or anesthesia apparatus, trying to feel for a pulse in the neck, and then reaching up and feeling for one in the temporal area, seeing about connecting the cardioscope or directing its being connected, and then turned attention to the wound in the head.
 Now, Dr. Clark had begun closed chest cardiac massage at this time and I was aware of the magnitude of the wound, because with each compression of the chest, there was a great rush of blood from the skull wound. Part of the brain was herniated; I really think part of the cerebellum, as I recognized it, was herniated from the wound; there was part of the brain tissue, broken fragments of the brain tissue on the drapes of the cart on which the President lay. 
Mr. SPECTER - Did you observe any wounds immediately below the massive loss of skull which you have described? 
Dr. JENKINS - On the right side? 
Mr. SPECTER - Yes, sir. 
Dr. JENKINS - No---I don't know whether this is right or not, but I thought there was a wound on the left temporal area, right in the hairline and right above the zygomatic process. 
Mr. SPECTER - The autopsy report discloses no such development, Dr. Jenkins. 
Dr. JENKINS - Well, I was feeling for---I was palpating here for a pulse to see whether the closed chest cardiac massage was effective or not and this probably was some blood that had come from the other point and so I thought there was a wound there also. 


Mr. SPECTER - Dr. Jenkins, would your observation of the wound and your characterization of it as an exit hole be consistent with a set of facts which I will ask you to assume for purposes of giving me your view or opinion.
 Assume, first of all, if you will, that President Kennedy had a wound on the upper right posterior thorax just above the upper border of the scapula, measuring 14 cm. from the tip of the right acromion process and 14 cm. below the tip of the right mastoid process, and that the missile was a 6.5 mm. jacketed bullet fired from a weapon having a muzzle velocity of approximately 2,000 feet per second and approximately 160 to 250 feet from the President, and that after entering the President's body at the point indicated, the missile traveled between two strap muscles and through a fascia plane without violating the pleura cavity, and then struck the right side of the trachea and exited through the throat, would the throat wound which you observed be consistent with such a wound inflicted in the manner I have just described? 
Dr. JENKINS - As far as I know, it wouldn't be inconsistent with it, Mr. Specter. 
Mr. SPECTER - What has your experience been with gunshot wounds, that is, to what extent have you had experience with such wounds? 
Dr. JENKINS - Well, having been Chief of the Anesthesia Service here for this 16 years, we have a rather large trauma emergency service, and so I see gunshot wounds many times a week. I'm afraid I couldn't hazard a guess at the moment as to how many we see a year, and I'm afraid probably if I knew, I would not like to admit to this number, but I do go further in saying that my main interest is not in the tracks of the wounds. My main interest is what physiological changes that they have caused to the patient that I am to anesthetize or a member of the department is to anesthetize, what has happened to the cardiovascular system, respiratory, and neurological, and so I am aware of the wounds of entrance and exit only by a peripheral part of my knowledge and activities during the time. 
Mr. SPECTER - Have you ever had any formal training in ballistics or in exit wounds or entrance wounds--bullet wounds? 
Dr. JENKINS - No, I have not. 
Mr. SPECTER - Have you talked to any representative of the Federal Government at any time prior to today? 
Dr. JENKINS - Oh, there was a man whose name I don't remember now, who showed what looked like the proper credentials from the FBI, who came to ask only whether the report I had submitted to Mr. Price for the hospital record or for Mr. Price's record constituted all the reports I had. That's the only time and that was the extent of our conversation, I think. 

Dr. JENKINS - Well, from my knowledge of the wound in the neck, this would not have been fatal, except for one thing, and that is--you have not told me whether the wound with its point of entrance and point of exit had contacted the vertebral column in its course? 
Mr. SPECTER - It did not. 
Dr. JENKINS - In that case I would not expect this wound to have been fatal. 
Mr. SPECTER - What is your view, Dr. Jenkins, as to whether the wounds which you observed were caused by one or two bullets? 
Dr. JENKINS - I felt quite sure at the time that there must have been two bullets--two missiles. 
Mr. SPECTER - And, Dr. Jenkins, what was your reason for that? 
Dr. JENKINS - Because the wound with the exploded area of the scalp, as I interpreted it being exploded, I would interpret it being a wound of exit, and the appearance of the wound in the neck, and I also thought it was a wound of exit. 
Mr. SPECTER - Have you ever changed any of your original opinions in connection with the wounds received by President Kennedy? 
Dr. JENKINS - I guess so. The first day I had thought because of his pneumothorax, that his wound must have gone--that the one bullet must have traversed his pleura, must have gotten into his lung cavity, his chest cavity, I mean, and from what you say now, I know it did not go that way. I thought it did. 
Mr. SPECTER - Aside from that opinion, now, have any of your other opinions about the nature of his wounds or the sources of the wounds been changed in any way? 
Dr. JENKINS - No; one other. I asked you a little bit ago if there was a wound in the left temporal area, right above the zygomatic bone in the hairline because there was blood there and I thought there might have been a wound there (indicating). 
Mr. SPECTER - Indicating the left temporal area? 
Dr. JENKINS - Yes; the left temporal, which could have been a point of entrance and exit here (indicating), but you have answered that for me. This was my only other question about it. 
Mr. SPECTER - So, that those two points are the only ones on which your opinions have been changed since the views you originally formulated? 
Dr. JENKINS - Yes, I think so. 
Mr. SPECTER - On the President's injuries? 
Dr. JENKINS - Yes, I think so. 

Ass meet 7.

The truth shall make you free.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 12, 2014)

Testimony Of Dr. Ronald Coy Jones

He apparently didn't know there was more then one shot.

Testimony Of Dr. Ronald Coy Jones

Mr. SPECTER - Dr. Jones, did you have any speculative thought as to accounting for the point of wounds which you observed on the President, as you thought about it when you were treating the President that day, or shortly thereafter? 
Dr. JONES - With no history as to the number of times that the President had been shot or knowing the direction from which he had been shot, and seeing the wound in the midline of the neck, and what appeared to be an exit wound in the posterior portion of the skull, the only speculation that I could have as far as to how this could occur with a single wound would be that would enter the anterior neck and possibly strike a vertebral body and then change its course and exit in the region of the posterior portion of the head. However, this was--there was some doubt that a missile that appeared to be of this high velocity would suddenly change its course by striking, but at the present-at that time, if I accounted for it on the basis of one shot, that would have been the way I accounted for it. 
Mr. SPECTER - And would that account take into consideration the extensive damage done to the top of the President's head? 
Dr. JONES - If this were the course of the missile, it probably--possibly could have accounted for it, although I would possibly expect it to do a tremendous amount of damage to the vertebral column that it hit and if this were a high velocity missile would also think that the entrance wound would probably be larger than the one that was present at the time we saw


----------



## Freewill (Mar 12, 2014)

OK, I am bored and it takes awhile to do research on cherry picked BS.

So, now that I have not ignored ONE piece of "evidence" presented can the conspiracy theory proponents explain two things to me?  One, explain the blood splatter shown clearly in the videos and pictures YOU provide?  Second, why must you become so offensive when backed into a corner?


----------



## Rockland (Mar 12, 2014)

Freewill, the two videos you posted are too clear for 7-Upchuck.  You should know by now that 7 only uses deliberately blurry videos and gifs to make his point.   Please degrade your videos by several generations and try again.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 12, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Dr. Marion Thomas Jenkins
> 
> His actual testimony, sworn:  Testimony Of Dr. Marion Thomas Jenkins
> 
> ...



*The truth exposes your defeat*.

kennedy witnesses bethesda
*JAMES CURTIS JENKINS*: the other laboratory technologist who worked with the autopsy team on JFK, Jenkins was at that time in a Ph.D. program in pathology. ( High Treason II , p. 226) The HSCA's Jim Kelly and Andy Purdy reported that *Jenkins* "said he *saw a head wound in the "...middle temporal region back to the occipital*." (HSCA interview with Curtis Jenkins, Jim Kelly and Andy Purdy, 8-29-77. JFK Collection, RG 233, Document #002193, p.4) He told author, David Lifton, "I would say that parietal and occipital section on the right side of the head--it was a large gaping area...It had just been crushed, and kind of blown apart, toward the rear." (Lifton, Best Evidence ", p. 616) *When Lifton told Jenkins that photographs showed that the back of the head was essentially intact, except for a small bullet entry wound at the top, he responded, "That's not possible, That is totally--you know, there's no possible way. Okay? It's not possible.*" ( Best Evidence , p. 617) Jenkins told Livingstone, "*Everything from just above the right ear back was fragmented...there was (an absence of scalp and bone) along the midline just above the occipital area*...this (wound) would not have been low enough to have gotten into the cerebellum." ( High Treason II , p. 228). Jenkins' views, whether as given by the HSCA, Livingstone, or Lifton, are noteworthy by their consistency, and as Jenkins was in a Ph.D. pathology program, his anatomic specificity is of value.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 12, 2014)

daws101 said:


> *looks very much intact for a back of head that was blown away*...
> did "THEY" DOCTOR THE AUTOPSY PHOTOS TOO?



It can't be intact because the autopsy report had the occipital region as part of the exit wound. *Your autopsy photo was faked*.

*Missile Wounds*

1. There is a large irregular defect of the scalp and skull on the right
 involving chiefly the parietal bone but extending somewhat into the
 temporal *and occipital regions. In this region there is an actual
 absence of scalp and bone* producing a defect which measures
 approximately 13 cm. in greatest diameter.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p62uutgNN4c]John Cleese, Connie Booth - Bookshop - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rockland (Mar 12, 2014)

7forever said:


> *The truth exposes your defeat blah blah blah*.



Deleting and re-posting the same doe snot multiple times doesn't magically make it come true.

Where's your sycophant and comedy partner 9/11 today?  The two of you are like Cheech and Chong on crack.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 12, 2014)

Soupnazi said:


> *It shows a wound with nothing clear*.



One of many facts, you cannot explain the blood splatter shown clearly in Zapruder and x-rays YOU won't provide? His face was clear, as according to the autopsy report/photos, and eyewitnesses.

*Jfk's face was clear in reality*. But, *the x-rays and front of frame 313 and 327 show it removed*. This cannot be reconciled without copping to film and x-ray alteration.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 12, 2014)

7forever said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Marion Thomas Jenkins
> ...



Ok let's explain it better.  First of all everyone who testified to the fact states that the president was never turned over.  So how would any wound in the back be seen especially by someone not working on saving the president directly?  Second he changed his story although I believe honestly.

MARION THOMAS JENKINS, MD--In a contemporaneous note dated
11-22-63, Jenkins described "a great laceration
on the right side of the head (temporal and occipital) (sic), causing
a great defect in the skull plate so that there was herniation
and laceration of great areas of the brain, even to the extent that
the cerebellum had protruded from the wound." (WC--Exhibit
#392) To the Warren Commission's Arlen Specter Dr. Jenkins said,
""Part of the brain was herniated; I really think part of the
cerebellum, as I recognized it, was herniated from the wound..."
(WC--V6:48) Jenkins told Specter that the temporal and
occipital wound was a wound of exit: "...the wound with the exploded
area of the scalp, as I interpreted it being exploded, I
would interpret it being a wound of exit..." (WC--V6:51.)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Note that Jenkin's earliest account included a couple of elements that
can be used to imply a back of the head wound: the mention of
cerebellum and of occipital bone.  But he also says that the wound was
"temporal" and on the "right side of the head."

Saying that he is describing the back of the head blown out requires
that the "temporal" and "right side of the head" statements be
ignored.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Jenkins described a wound in JFK's left temple to Specter:
Jenkins:"...I thought there was a wound on the left temporal area,
right in the hairline and right above the zygomatic process." Specter:
"The autopsy report discloses no such development, Dr. Jenkins."
Jenkins: "Well, I was feeling for--I was palpating here for a pulse to
see whether the closed chest cardiac massage was effective or not and
this probably was some blood that had come from the other point and so
I thought there was a wound there also." A few moments later Jenkins
again pursued the possibility that there had been a wound in the left
temple: "...I asked you a little bit ago if there was a wound in the
left temporal area, right above the zygomatic bone in the hairline,
because there was blood there and I thought there might have been a
wound there (indicating) (sic). Specter: "Indicating the left
temporal area?" Jenkins: "Yes; the left temporal, which could have
been a point of entrance and exit here (indicating) (sic-presumably
pointing to where he had identified the wound in prior testimony--the
right rear of the skull), but you have answered that for me (that 'the
autopsy report discloses no such development')." (WC-V6:51)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Jenkins recollection of a left temporal wound does put a lot of this
testimony into context.  He's flat, dead wrong, but certainly honestly
wrong.  In fact, the medical testimony is peppered with such
inaccurate statements.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

In an interview with the HSCA's Andy Purdy on 11-10-77 Marion Jenkins
was said to have expressed that as an anesthesiologist he (Jenkins)
"...was positioned at the head of the table so he had one of the
closest views of the head wound...believes he was '...the only one who
knew the extent of the head wound.') (sic)...Regarding the head wound,
Dr. Jenkins said that only one segment of bone was blown out--it was a
segment of occipital or temporal bone. He noted that a portion of the
cerebellum (lower rear brain) (sic) was hanging out from a hole in the
right--rear of the head." (Emphasis added) (HSCA-V7:286-287) In an
interview with the American Medical News published on 11-24-78 Jenkins
said, "...(Kennedy) had part of his head blown away and part of his
cerebellum was hanging out.". (emphasis added)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

So Jenkins says the missing bone was "occipital or temporal" -- he's
not sure which.  So of course Aguilar simply assumes he meant
"occipital," in spite of Jenkins' own uncertainty.

At this point in the historical narrative, Aguilar leaves two very
important pieces of evidence out.

Where several of the other Parkland doctors are concerned, Aguilar
extensively quotes interviews done in 1979 by Harry Livingstone and
Ben Bradlee, Jr., the latter of the BOSTON GLOBE.  The problem is that
the GLOBE, after interviewing Jenkins, classified him as a witness who
SUPPORTED the authenticity of the autopsy photos.  Livingstone admits
this in HIGH TREASON (p. 42).  He assures us that the BOSTON GLOBE was
mistaken.

Aguilar also doesn't tell his readers that Jenkins went to the
National Archives in 1988 under the auspices of NOVA and examined the
autopsy photos and x-rays.  Presumably, if he is really a "back of the
head" witness, he'll condemn then as fakes.  But instead he says that:

"Nothing that I've seen would make me think it had been changed from
what happened that day."

In regard to his statement about "cerebellum," Jenkins said "I knew
very well that the wound was anterior to that . . . " but goes on to
say that he did see structures in the brain that looked like
cerebellum.

Perhaps in response to this, Aguilar turns to attacking Jenkins:

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Amazingly, in an interview with author Gerald Posner on March 3, 1992,
Jenkins' recollection had changed dramatically. "The description of
the cerebellum was my fault," Jenkins insisted, "When I read my report
over I realized there could not be any cerebellum. The autopsy photo,
with the rear of the head intact and a protrusion in the parietal
region, is the way I remember it. I never did say occipital." (Posner,
G. "Case Closed", p. 312) Jenkins has obviously forgotten that in his
own note prepared, typed, and signed on the day of the assassination,
Jenkins said, "a great laceration on the right side of the head
(temporal and occipital) (sic)", and HSCA's Purdy reported that
Jenkins said "occipital or temporal bone" was blown out.

When told by Posner that Robert McClelland, MD had claimed, "I saw a
piece of cerebellum fall out on the stretcher." Jenkins responded,
"Bob (McClelland) is an excellent surgeon. He knows anatomy. I hate to
say Bob is mistaken, but that is clearly not right...". (Posner G.
Case Closed. p.313). Clearly, Jenkins had forgotten that he himself
had claimed that 'cerebellum was hanging out' (as had Ronald Coy
Jones, MD--see below). [Might this controversy be resolved in Jenkins'
and Jones' favors? Possibly Jenkins believes that cerebellum was
'hanging out' but that it had not reached the surface of the gurney
despite the close proximity of the skull in the supine position to its
surface?]

Jenkins, however, was not through with discrediting McClelland. To
Posner, Jenkins explained how McClelland had made an error, which
McClelland later corrected, that there was a wound in JFK's left
temple. "I'll tell you how that happened," Jenkins explained, "When
Bob McClelland came into the room, he asked me, 'Where are his
wounds?' And at that time I was operating a breathing bag with my
right hand, and was trying to take the President's temporal pulse, and
I had my finger on his left temple. Bob thought I pointed to the left
temple as the wound." (Posner G. "Case Closed". p.313) Ignoring the
absurdity of such a supposition for the moment, Jenkins failed to
reveal an important part of the story. Jenkins failed to tell Posner,
who was apparently too uninformed to know, that it was Jenkins himself
who had most strikingly claimed that there was an entrance wound in
the left temple, as Jenkins' Commission testimony cited above proves.

As we will see, Dr. Jenkins' faulty, and possibly self-serving memory
seems to have frequently plagued him. It is a testament to JAMA's and
Posner's laxity in fact-checking that Jenkins' recollections are so
unquestioningly reported. Both Breo and Posner quickly attempted to
discredit those who, like McClelland, did not share their biases, and
ignored many stupendous inconsistencies of 'allies', such as Jenkins'.
(see next chapter). Nonetheless, Jenkins' earliest, 'unenhanced'
recollections must be given greatest weight and considered the most
likely to be reliable, as in any police investigation. Fortunately,
they also agree with the earliest recollections of other Parkland
witnesses, an important corroborative factor.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

So Aguilar is attacking Jenkins' "faulty and possibly self-serving
memory."  Yet the only real evidence Aguilar has that his memory is
"faulty" is the fact that Jenkins testimony is inconvenient.

Aguilar touts Jenkins "earliest recollections," yet his "earliest
recollections" were mixed and equivocal, as we have seen.

And Jenkins, faced with the autopsy materials, unequivocally said that
they corresponded to what he remembered.


----------



## Rockland (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm afraid you're wasting your time, Freewill.  7-Upchuck's elevator doesn't go all the way to the top.  He's a couple of cans short of a six-pack.  His souffle has fallen.  He's not playing with a full dick.  That wasn't a typo.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 12, 2014)

Rockland said:


> I'm afraid you're wasting your time, Freewill.  7-Upchuck's elevator doesn't go all the way to the top.  He's a couple of cans short of a six-pack.  His souffle has fallen.  He's not playing with a full dick.  That wasn't a typo.



I have never seen one conspiracy advocates ever change their mind regardless of the evidence.  But I have some enjoyment in watching them try and defend the indefensible.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 12, 2014)

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > *looks very much intact for a back of head that was blown away*...
> ...


please note 7'S lack of basic understanding OF ANATOMY 




There is a large irregular defect of the scalp and skull on the right
 involving chiefly the parietal bone







but extending somewhat into the
 temporal *and occipital regions. 

what this means  is a large section of the RIGHT SIDE OF THE SKULL was missing 
and a small area of the back RIGHT SIDE  of the skull was damaged.*


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 12, 2014)

Freewill said:


> OK, I am bored and it takes awhile to do research on cherry picked BS.
> 
> So, now that I have not ignored ONE piece of "evidence" presented can the conspiracy theory proponents explain two things to me?  One, explain the blood splatter shown clearly in the videos and pictures YOU provide?  Second, why must you become so offensive when backed into a corner?



Let me ask some questions...

Why are you so fixated on the Warren Report findings as being true?

The Warren Commission relied solely on the FBI for evidence and witnesses called.

We now know that the highest levels of government (LBJ, J Edgar Hoover and the Justice Dept.) decided the outcome of the Warren Commission the moment Oswald expired.


Memo from the Attorney General's office to the White House:

Memo from Nicholas deB. Katzenbach, Deputy Attorney General

November 25, 1963

MEMORANDUM FOR MR. MOYERS

    It is important that all of the facts surrounding President Kennedy's Assassination be made public in a way which will satisfy people in the United States and abroad that all the facts have been told and that a statement to this effect be made now.

    1. The public must be satisfied that Oswald was the assassin; that he did not have confederates who are still at large; and that the evidence was such that he would have been convicted at trial.

    2. Speculation about Oswald's motivation ought to be cut off, and we should have some basis for rebutting thought that this was a Communist conspiracy or (as the Iron Curtain press is saying) a right-wing conspiracy to blame it on the Communists. Unfortunately the facts on Oswald seem about too pat-- too obvious (Marxist, Cuba, Russian wife, etc.). The Dallas police have put out statements on the Communist conspiracy theory, and it was they who were in charge when he was shot and thus silenced.

    3. The matter has been handled thus far with neither dignity nor conviction. Facts have been mixed with rumour and speculation. We can scarcely let the world see us totally in the image of the Dallas police when our President is murdered.

    I think this objective may be satisfied by making public as soon as possible a complete and thorough FBI report on Oswald and the assassination. This may run into the difficulty of pointing to in- consistencies between this report and statements by Dallas police officials. But the reputation of the Bureau is such that it may do the whole job. The only other step would be the appointment of a Presidential Commission of unimpeachable personnel to review and examine the evidence and announce its conclusions. This has both advantages and disadvantages. It think it can await publication of the FBI report and public reaction to it here and abroad.

    I think, however, that a statement that all the facts will be made public property in an orderly and responsible way should be made now. We need something to head off public speculation or Congressional hearings of the wrong sort.

    Nicholas deB. Katzenbach

    Deputy Attorney General

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If the shot came from the 6th floor of the TSDB, struck the back of President Kennedy's head at a downward angle, where is the exit wound that would be in his face???

He was shot in the temple (just like Asst. Press Secretary Malcolm Kilduff shows after talking to the Parkland doctors)






And the back of his head was blown out, just like Dr. McClelland shows in the sketch he drew and the picture, along with about 20 other Parkland doctors, nurses and medical assistants saw.











ROBERT McCLELLAND, MD: "...I could very closely examine the head wound, and I noted that the right posterior portion of the skull had been extremely blasted. It had been shattered...so that the parietal bone was protruded up through the scalp and seemed to be fractured almost along its right posterior half, as well as some of the occipital bone being fractured in its lateral half, and this sprung open the bones that I mentioned in such a way that you could actually look down into the skull cavity itself and see that probably a third or so, at least, of the brain tissue, posterior cerebral tissue and some of the cerebellar tissue had been blasted out...." (WC--V6:33)


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 12, 2014)

7forever said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Marion Thomas Jenkins
> ...



the truth exposes his defeat in the fact he blatanlty ignores what all the dallas doctors said,what witnesse saw,has been caught lying about jean hill and cyril wecht,but most importantly,ignores the photographic evidence taken that day tof multiple bullets photographed that could not be traced back to oswald proving there were MULTIPLE shooters as well as ignoring the warren commission members committed treason altering witness testimonys. as well as ignoring the HSCA investigation concluded there was a second shooter.

disinfo troll exposed.


----------



## Rockland (Mar 12, 2014)

{huge wall of 7-Upchuck's doe snot removed}



9/11 inside job said:


> the truth exposes his defeat



{more bat guano disposed of} 



9/11 inside job said:


> disinfo troll exposed.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 12, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...










Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 12, 2014)

Could he actually see the back of JFK's head?  No, he says he couldn't.

ROBERT McCLELLAND, MD In testimony at Parkland taken before Arlan
Specter on 3-21-64, McClelland described the head wound as, "...I
could very closely examine the head wound, and I noted that the right
posterior portion of the skull had been extremely blasted. It had
been shattered...so that the parietal bone was protruded up through
the scalp and seemed to be fractured almost along its right posterior
half, as well as some of the occipital bone being fractured in its
lateral half, and this sprung open the bones that I mentioned in such
a way that you could actually look down into the skull cavity itself
and see that probably a third or so, at least, of the brain tissue,
posterior cerebral tissue and some of the cerebellar tissue had been
blasted out...." (WC--V6:33) Later he said, "...unfortunately the loss
of blood and the loss of cerebral and cerebellar tissues were so great
that the efforts (to save Kennedy's life) were of no avail."
(Emphasis added throughout) (WC--V6:34) McClelland made clear that he
thought the rear wound in the skull was an exit wound (WC-V6:35,37).
McClelland ascribed the cause of death to, "...massive head injuries
with loss of large amounts of cerebral and cerebellar tissues and
massive blood loss." (WC--V6:34)

McClelland's unwillingness to change his recollection has recently
attracted detractors in the aftermath of Charles Crenshaw's book,
"Conspiracy of Silence". McClelland told Posner, "I saw a piece of
cerebellum fall out on the stretcher." (Posner, G. "CC.", p. 311,
paper). To dismiss McClelland, Posner quotes Malcolm Perry, "I am
astonished that Bob (McClelland) would say that....It shows such poor
judgment, and usually he has such good judgment." (Posner G. "Case
Closed". p. 311, paper.) Perry's own inconsistent and unreliable
memory lessens the merit of his opinions of others, as we will see.

<Quote off>---------------------------------------------

It's interesting that Aguliar used McClelland as a "back of the head
witness in spite of the fact that McClelland *explicitly* said he
could not see the back of the head!

From McClelland's Warren Commission testimony.

<Quote on>-----------------------------------------------

Dr. MCCLELLAND. As I took the position at the head of the table that I
have already described, to help out with the tracheotomy, I was in
such a position that I could very closely examine the head wound, and
I noted that the right posterior portion of the skull had been
extremely blasted. It had been shattered, apparently, by the force of
the shot so that the parietal bone was protruded up through the scalp
and seemed to be fractured almost along its right posterior half, as
well as some of the occipital bone being fractured in its lateral
haft, and this sprung open the bones that I mentioned in such a way
that you could actually look down into the skull cavity itself and see
   ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
that probably a third or so, at least, of the brain tissue, posterior
cerebral tissue and some of the cerebellar tissue had been blasted
out. There was a large amount of bleeding which was occurring mainly
from the large venous channels in the skull which had been blasted
open.

     [Then later]

     Mr. SPECTER. Did you observe anything in the nature of a wound on
his body other than that which you have already described for me?
     Dr. McCLELLAND. No.
     Mr. SPECTER. In what position was President Kennedy maintained
from the time you saw him until the pronouncement of death ?
     Dr. McCLELLAND. On his back on the cart.
     ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
     Mr. SPECTER. On his what?
     ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
     Dr. McCLELLAND. On his back on the stretcher.
     ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
     Mr. SPECTER. Was he on the stretcher at all times?
     ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
     Dr. McCLELLAND. Yes.
     ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
     Mr. SPECTER. In the trauma room No. 1 you described, is there any
table onto which he could be placed from the stretcher?
     Dr. McCLELLAND. No; generally we do not move patients from the
stretcher until they are ready to go into the operating room and then
they are moved onto the operating table.
     Mr. SPECTER. Well, in fact, was he left on the stretcher all
during the course of these procedures until he was pronounced dead?
     Dr. McCLELLAND. That's right.
     Mr. SPECTER. Then, at any time was he positioned in a way where
      ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
you could have seen the back of his body?
 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
     Dr. McCLELLAND. No.
     ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
     Mr. SPECTER. Did you observe any gunshot wound on his back?
     Dr. McCLELLAND. No.

     [Then later]

     Mr. SPECTER. Did you observe the condition of the back of the
President's head ?
     Dr. McCLELLAND. Well, partially; not, of course, as I say, we did

     ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
not lift his head up since it was so greatly damaged. We attempted to
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
avoid moving him any more than it was absolutely necessary, but I
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
could see, of course, all the extent of the wound.
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
     Mr. SPECTER. You saw a large opening which you have already
described?
     Dr. McCLELLAND. I saw the large opening which I have described.

<Quote off>----------------------------------------------------

So McClelland saw "all the extent of the wound" from his place at the
head of the table, looking down into the skull, while Kennedy's head
was flat against the pad on the gurney.

People often cite as evidence that McClelland was a "back of the head" 
witness a drawing that appeared in Josiah Thompson's book "Six Seconds
in Dallas," that shows the back of the head (mostly occipital bone)
blown out.

But Thompson has made it clear, in a variety of contexts, that the 
drawing was neither drawn by McClelland, nor approved by the doctor.

Rather, it was done by a medical illustrator based on McClelland's 
*verbal* description.

Interestingly, the drawing showed *no* damage to the top of
the head.  This should be an embarrassment to people like Aguilar, who
believe there most certainly *was* damage to the top of the head.

But McClelland has not been consistent in his drawings.  In THE MEN
WHO KILLED KENNEDY he drew the head wound as a deep furrow from the
back of Kennedy's head to the front, on the right hand side.

In fact, McClelland has hardly been the model of consistency that
Aguilar claims.

In 1988, under the auspices of NOVA, he and three other doctors from
Parkland went to the National Archives to look at the original autopsy
photos and x-rays.  Check out this URL:

Parkland Doctors Confront Autopsy Materials

Then there is the following account of his 1992 testimony, as posted
here by Joe Durnavich:

>Tracy Riddle posted the following a while back, taken from a conference
>hosted by Livingstone.  McCelland's statement that he stood above the
>wound looking down into it doesn't reconcile with his claim of seeing the
>wound in back of the head.  Given McCelland's statement below, how could
>he see into a wound in back of the head such that he could see a large
>cavity that extended "down into the head" with one third of the brain
>blasted out?

>--- Begin Quote -----------

>Dallas Medical Conference: Researcher H.E. Livingstone gathered together
>in the Grand Ballroom of the Stouffer Hotel in Dallas - for the first
>time - several members of the Parkland and Bethesda teams for a
>discussion, 4/6/1991. It was filmed for a future documentary. Those who
>attended included: James Jenkins, Phillip Williams, Floyd Riebe, Paul
>O'Connor, Aubrey Rike, Robert McClelland, and Audrey Bell.

>...

>McClelland made it clear that about one third of the brain had been
>blasted out. "That there was not only a horrible gaping wound but that
>it was a cavity that extended down into the head. And as I stood there
>holding the retractor, I was looking down into it all the time. I was no
>more than eighteen inches away from the wound all the time, standing
>just above it, which was ten to fifteen minutes at least...And during
>that time I had a strong impression that a portion of what appeared to
>be the cerebellum fell backward through the wound onto the scalp and
>hair that was hanging back from the head...The way the wound was
>described by Mr. Jenkins squares very well with what I saw. I think that
>the reason my wound [in his drawing made years before] seems lower was
>because" of the hair hanging down over part of it. "I could not tell
>what percentage of the scalp was missing or still present over the
>wound. At the National Archives [for Nova] it was my assumption - and it
>was just an assumption - that there was enough of the flap left to pull
>up over the back portion of the wound and to hide the back portion and
>the front portion of the wound, not because it was covering the front
>portion of the wound, but simply from the camera angle it didn't permit
>that portion of the wound to be seen." The witnesses remembered a
>"graying" area on the right side of the skull above the ear.

So it seems he is backing away from the original drawing, and
reasonably so.

Then there is the fact that, speaking before a Rotary Club in 2013, he
said "He was in terrible shape; the right side of his brain had 
been blown out."  Not back.  Side.

http://mcadams.posc.mu.edu/aguilar/McClelland.pdf

In sum, McClelland has been about as inconsistent as other doctors
that Aguilar believes are now lying about what they saw.  Does that
make him a liar?  No, just a normal witness.

Which is why witness testimony is not a reliable means of resolving
medical issues like this.

Testimony found here: Testimony Of Dr. Robert Nelson Mcclelland

Now if you do need more, and you apparently do, here is the HSCA evalutation of the x-ray evidence that clears up the many various "opinions" of where the head was damaged. It also evaluates if the xrays were faked. 

http://mcadams.posc.mu.edu/autopsy2.txt

(610)  To summarize, the skull and torso radiographs taken at
autopsy match the available ante mortem films of the President in
such a wealth of intricate morphological detail that there can be no
reasonable doubt that they are in fact X-rays of John F. Kennedy, and
no other person.


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 13, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Could he actually see the back of JFK's head?  No, he says he couldn't.
> 
> ROBERT McCLELLAND, MD In testimony at Parkland taken before Arlan
> Specter on 3-21-64, McClelland described the head wound as, "...I
> ...



You have found your patron saint. EVERYTHING from John McAdams comes the the same end. Oswald acted alone and the Warren Commission was a REAL investigation...

SOME COMMENTS ON JOHN MCADAMS KENNEDY ASSASSINATION HOME PAGE

You should read this book...






Warren Commission


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 13, 2014)

The mother of all coverups

Four decades later, the Warren Report is widely regarded as a whitewash, with polls consistently showing that a majority of Americans reject the official version of Kennedys death. (The Assassination Archives and Research Center will hold a conference to discuss the latest scholarship on the crime in Dallas and the Warren investigation from Sept. 17-19 in Washington. Information is available on its Web site.

But there is one sanctuary where the Warren Report is still stubbornly upheld and where its manifold critics can expect their own rough treatment: in the towers of the media elite. Fresh from assaulting Oliver Stone, not only for his film but for his very character (a media shark attack in which, I must confess, I too once engaged), the national press rushed to embrace Gerald Posners bold 1993 defense of the Warren Report, Case Closed, making it a bestseller. (The most convincing explanation of the assassination, historian Robert Dallek called it in the Boston Globe.) And the 40th anniversary of JFKs murder last November sparked a new fusillade of anti-conspiracy sound and fury, with ABCs Peter Jennings making yet another network news attempt to silence the reports critics. Most of the press lords and pundits in the 1960s who allowed themselves to be convinced that the Warren Report was the correct version of what happened in Dallas  whether because they genuinely believed it or because they thought it was for the good of the country  are now dead or retired. But after buying the official version for so long, it seems the elite media institutions have too much invested in the Warren Report to change their minds now, even if theyre under new editorial leadership.

One of the great ironies of history is that while the media elite was busily trying to shore up public confidence in the Warren Report, the political elites were privately confiding among themselves that the report was a travesty, a fairy tale for mass consumption. Presidents, White House aides, intelligence officials, senators, congressmen, even foreign leaders  they all muttered darkly among themselves that Kennedy was killed by a conspiracy, a plot that a number of them suspected had roots in the U.S. government itself. (In truth, some high media dignitaries have also quietly shared their doubts about the official version. In 1993, CBS anchorman Dan Rather, who did much along with his network to enforce the party line on Dallas, confessed to Robert Tannenbaum, the former deputy chief counsel of the House Select Committee on Assassinations, We really blew it on the Kennedy assassination.)

Thanks to tapes of White House conversations that have been released to the public in recent years, we now know that the man who appointed the Warren Commission  President Lyndon Johnson  did not believe its conclusions. On Sept. 18, 1964, the last day the panel met, commission member Sen. Richard Russell phoned Johnson, his old political protégé, to tell him he did not believe the single-bullet theory, the key to the commissions finding that Oswald acted alone. I dont either, Johnson told him.

Johnsons theories about what really happened in Dallas shifted over the years. Soon after the assassination, Johnson was led to believe by the CIA that Kennedy might have been the victim of a Soviet conspiracy. Later his suspicions focused on Castro; during his long-running feud with Robert Kennedy, LBJ leaked a story to Washington columnist Drew Pearson suggesting the Kennedy brothers themselves were responsible for JFKs death by triggering a violent reaction from the Cuban leader with their goddamned Murder Inc. plots to kill him.

In 1967, according to a report in the Washington Post, Johnsons suspicious gaze came to rest on the CIA. The newspaper quoted White House aide Marvin Watson as saying that Johnson was now convinced Kennedy was the victim of a plot and that the CIA had something to do with this plot. Max Holland, who has just published a study of LBJs views on Dallas, The Kennedy Assassination Tapes, intriguingly concludes that Johnson remained haunted by the murder throughout his tenure in the White House. It is virtually an article of faith among historians that the war in Vietnam was the overwhelming reason the president left office in 1969, a worn, bitter, and disillusioned man, writes Holland. Yet the assassination-related tapes paint a more nuanced portrait, one in which Johnsons view of the assassination weighed as heavily on him as did the war.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 13, 2014)

Now Salon opinion pieces are being injected really rich.

Any way, here is the HSCA take on the autopsy photos and X-rays that confirm a shot from the rear.  Remember the HSCA determined a conspiracy, on false information, so they were not shy about calling out the evidence.  Everything else is just what people think they remember of what they saw for moments in a very agitated state.  People always scream about using science to determine stuff instead of opinion, such in the global warming debate.  But in this case the science of the autopsy is thrown out.

here is the HSCA evaluation of the x-ray evidence that clears up the many various "opinions" of where the head was damaged. It also evaluates if the x-rays were faked. 

HSCA Report on photos and x-ray

     (162)  As mentioned, the committee did, however, subject the
autopsy photographs and X-rays to scientific analysis. *These
examinations by the committee's consultants established the
inaccuracy of the Parkland observations. *The experts concluded
that the autopsy photographs and X-rays were authentic and
unaltered, confirming the observations of the autopsy personnel
and providing additional support for the conclusions of the
medical consultants.

(610)  To summarize, the skull and torso radiographs taken at
autopsy match the available ante mortem films of the President in
such a wealth of intricate morphological detail that *there can be no
reasonable doubt that they are in fact X-rays of John F. Kennedy, and
no other person.*


----------



## 7forever (Mar 13, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Could he actually see the back of JFK's head?  No, he says he couldn't.
> 
> ROBERT McCLELLAND, MD In testimony at Parkland taken before Arlan
> Specter on 3-21-64, McClelland described the head wound as, "...I
> ...



*The back of the head was blown off, as frame 313 clearly shows*. The eyewitnesses are not alone. They are corroborated by the autopsy report, at least one autopsy photo and frame 313.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 13, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Now Salon opinion pieces are being injected really rich.
> 
> Any way, here is the HSCA take on the autopsy photos and X-rays that confirm a shot from the rear.  Remember the HSCA determined a conspiracy, on false information, so they were not shy about calling out the evidence.  Everything else is just what people think they remember of what they saw for moments in a very agitated state.  People always scream about using science to determine stuff instead of opinion, such in the global warming debate.  But in this case the science of the autopsy is thrown out.
> 
> ...



The x-rays are fake unless his face was removed. *Was jfk's face blown off?* Doesn't look like it to me or anyone else. *His right rear skull is completely removed in this autopsy photo*.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 13, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


----------



## Rockland (Mar 13, 2014)

7forever said:


> *The back of the head was blown off, as frame 313 clearly shows*.



None of your crap-oid frames or gifs ever "clearly show" anything.  It's one of your trademarks.  The doe snot you post is always as blurry as your grip on reality.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 13, 2014)

7forever said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 13, 2014)

7forever said:


> Soupnazi said:
> 
> 
> > *It shows a wound with nothing clear*.
> ...



the paid trolls here cant get around facts that exit wounds are much bigger than entrance wounds and JFKS face SHOULD be completely gone and not intact like it is.they are clearly clueless im how firearms work.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 13, 2014)

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > *looks very much intact for a back of head that was blown away*...
> ...



matter of fact even the lamestream media came out and actually admitted that Ford moved the wounds up to match Humes drawing,they of course will say the media never said that. that was fords reward for his coverup, potus,and arlen spector future senator.


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 13, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Now Salon opinion pieces are being injected really rich.
> 
> Any way, here is the HSCA take on the autopsy photos and X-rays that confirm a shot from the rear.  Remember the HSCA determined a conspiracy, on false information, so they were not shy about calling out the evidence.  Everything else is just what people think they remember of what they saw for moments in a very agitated state.  People always scream about using science to determine stuff instead of opinion, such in the global warming debate.  But in this case the science of the autopsy is thrown out.
> 
> ...



Questioning David Talbot, the founder of Salon is 'rich' especially someone who takes John Adams as a reasonable person.

The Warren Commission was not and investigation, it was a purely political parade for J Edgar Hoover's story for public consumption. It was strictly for show, and to keep Congress off the trail. If Congress had run full blown investigations into the assassination, government would have ground to a halt. None of the Great Society would have gotten off the ground and what the FBI and the CIA knew about Mexico City would have blown the lid off any sole assassin theory. The Warren Commission depended solely on the FBI and Hoover for evidence. Hoover and LBJ already decided that the American people and the world MUST be convinced that Oswald was the lone assassin and there were no killers still at large. If you spend some time listening to LBJ and Hoover phone conversations and reading Hoover's memos the verdict was CLEAR. LBJ knew about the Mexico City incident where Oswald and a person impersonating Oswald visited the Russian Embassy a month before the assassination and tried to contact a Russian assassin. Johnson had to convince the Chief Justice of the Supreme Court to serve on the panel. LBJ had Earl Warren in tears when he painted a picture of a nuclear holocaust if any of the Mexico City details became public. 

Have you ever thought about the FACT that there was ZERO chance the US government would present any other story than Oswald was the lone assassin, he was deceased and there were no murderers still at large?

J. Edgar Hoover memorandum to Lyndon B. Johnson seven days after Kennedy had been assassinated


----------



## Freewill (Mar 14, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Now Salon opinion pieces are being injected really rich.
> ...



I don't usually quote McAdams even though I do use stuff from his site because it is easy to find the information. 

I did question the government's "story."  And yes I doubted it but since then the evidence is overwhelming that the conclusion that Oswald alone fired the shots.  I provided links to three separate investigations that claimed all the shots came from the rear.  The HSCA came to the conclusion of conspiracy based solely on Dictaphone evidence that since has been shown faulty.  

So yes, blogs and those making money from JFK keep the rumor mill going but in the end the Warren Commission was largely correct.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 14, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi said:
> ...



Look at your supplied pictures, which way does the blood splatter travel?  When you can change the law of physics then you can lecture people on ignoring the evidence.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 14, 2014)

Here is a nice picture of the limo, where is the dog?  Oh right he is ducking out of the way he was warned as was LBJ.






Also look at how far away the driver is from JFK.  He would have to shoot through or right past Connelly yet Connelly never said a word about a shot whizzing by his head?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 14, 2014)

7forever said:


> *You are ignoring the eyewitnesses and the back of the head gaped open in frame 313*. No exit wound existed on jfk's face.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D22Uvv3dWJk]Hillbilly Bread Commercial (1978) - YouTube[/ame]




Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 14, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Here is a nice picture of the limo, where is the dog?  Oh right he is ducking out of the way he was warned as was LBJ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, he did say he saw the fatal shot. *Yes, he knew Greer shot jfk and took it to his grave*.

*Who else could Connally have seen shoot jfk besides the driver?* He was looking at Greer when the shot was fired.

*Connally said he saw the fatal shot and quickly corrected himself but his reaction when looking at Greer proves he slipped up*. Watch him hit the floor in horror once he realized Greer shot JFK. *The Governor, logically starting turning toward the driver because he was braking before he shot the President*.

Obviously, at least the major wound that I took in the shoulder through the chest couldn't have been anything but the second shot. Obviously, it couldn't have been the third, because* when the third shot was fired I* was in a reclining position, and heard it, *saw it *and the effects of it, *rather--I didn't see it,* I saw the effects of it--so it obviously could not have been the third, and couldn't have been the first, in my judgment.






So I merely doubled up, and then turned to my right again and began to--I just sat there, and Mrs. Connally pulled me over to her lap. She was sitting, of course, on the jump seat, so I reclined with my head in her lap, conscious all the time, and with my eyes open; and then, of course, *the third shot sounded, and I heard the shot very clearly. I heard it hit him*. I heard the shot hit something, and I assumed again--it never entered my mind that it ever hit anybody but the President. *I heard it hit. It was a very loud noise, just that audible, very clear*.

*GREER FIRED RIGHT OVER CONNALLY'S HEAD and when he realized Greer fired it, he hit the floor, terrified*. WATCH THE GOVERNOR.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 14, 2014)

Freewill said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



*You are ignoring the eyewitnesses and the back of the head gaped open in frame 313*. No exit wound existed on jfk's face.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 14, 2014)

Freewill said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 14, 2014)

7forever said:


> *You are ignoring the eyewitnesses and the back of the head gaped open in frame 313*. No exit wound existed on jfk's face.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iws6EBfMPA8]The Beverly Hillbillies The Clampetts Get Culture - Season 2 Episode: 049 - YouTube[/ame]



Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 14, 2014)

7forever said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


----------



## 7forever (Mar 14, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


----------



## 7forever (Mar 14, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > *You are ignoring the eyewitnesses and the back of the head gaped open in frame 313*. No exit wound existed on jfk's face.
> ...



Yes, he did say he saw the fatal shot. *Yes, he knew Greer shot jfk and took it to his grave*.

*Who else could Connally have seen shoot jfk besides the driver?* He was looking at Greer when the shot was fired.

*Connally said he saw the fatal shot and quickly corrected himself but his reaction when looking at Greer proves he slipped up*. Watch him hit the floor in horror once he realized Greer shot JFK. *The Governor, logically starting turning toward the driver because he was braking before he shot the President*.

Obviously, at least the major wound that I took in the shoulder through the chest couldn't have been anything but the second shot. Obviously, it couldn't have been the third, because* when the third shot was fired I* was in a reclining position, and heard it, *saw it *and the effects of it, *rather--I didn't see it,* I saw the effects of it--so it obviously could not have been the third, and couldn't have been the first, in my judgment.







So I merely doubled up, and then turned to my right again and began to--I just sat there, and Mrs. Connally pulled me over to her lap. She was sitting, of course, on the jump seat, so I reclined with my head in her lap, conscious all the time, and with my eyes open; and then, of course, *the third shot sounded, and I heard the shot very clearly. I heard it hit him*. I heard the shot hit something, and I assumed again--it never entered my mind that it ever hit anybody but the President. *I heard it hit. It was a very loud noise, just that audible, very clear*.

*GREER FIRED RIGHT OVER CONNALLY'S HEAD and when he realized Greer fired it, he hit the floor, terrified*. WATCH THE GOVERNOR.


----------



## Rockland (Mar 14, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Beverly Hillbillies Commercial For Winston Cigarettes - Funny - YouTube
> ...



One does not "debunk" Granny and Jed.  It has been proven. You lose.


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 14, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



You can try to dismiss hard evidence and men that did painstaking research into the assassination as 'blogs' and such. But McAdams is probably the most bias 'blogger' in the crowd. 

OK...so you have Lee Harvey Oswald as the lone assassin...a lone nut who shot the President. 

Alright...you are Lee Harvey Oswald...you lived 8804 days on earth. For all but 2 DAYS of your life you are an absolute NOBODY.

So PLEASE explain why someone would go to the trouble of impersonating this absolute NOBODY in Mexico City two months before the assassination?

I tried to give you some key evidence that would create some doubt in your allegiance to the Warren Commission's findings. 

If you had listened to any of the LBJ - J Edgar Hoover telephone conversations, you would have found out there was strong evidence Oswald was set up:

Less than 24 hours after the assassination of President Kennedy, FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover reported to the new President Johnson on the state of the investigation. Noting that the evidence against [Oswald] is "not very very strong", Hoover reported on the tracing of the rifle to an alias of Oswald and other details implicating him in the shooting.

But when LBJ then asked "Have you established any more about the visit to the Soviet Embassy in Mexico in September," an event of no little interest to the inner circles of government, Hoover replied "No, that's one angle that's very confusing for this reason. We have up here the tape and the photograph of the man who was at the Soviet Embassy, using Oswald's name. The picture and the tape do not correspond to this man's voice, nor to his appearance. In other words, it appears that there is a second person who was at the Soviet Embassy down there." In other words, an imposter had implicated Oswald in a relationship with Soviet agents, less than two months before the assassination. 
History Matters Archive - LBJ-Hoover 11-23-63


----------



## Freewill (Mar 15, 2014)

Ok, then, where are we now?  Do we agree that there was one gunman as did all the other government studies with the exception of the HSCA which arrived at a conspiracy due to faulty expert testimony?

We have moved to the motive of Oswald?

First of all we can't know why Oswald went to Mexico city we just have some evidence that he did.

We can't know why there was an impostor, we just have some evidence that there may have been.

As with all things let's go with what we know.  Oswald was not exactly an unknown person.  There is more then one set of videos showing him in news reports spouting his pro-Cuba stance.  So anyone in those paranoid days would have taken notice o Oswald.  Being pro-Cuban would naturally mean he would want to visit Cuba, couldn't do that from American so going to Mexico to obtain a visa would be the next best thing and it really isn't that far from Dallas/Texas. 

Who was the impersonator?  That is a very, very good question.  But let's say this. I don't think that the Russians are that stupid to not know that the CIA watches their embassies as they do ours.  So to have Oswald come to the embassy pretty much uncovered doesn't seem to make sense.  And to then have someone impersonate him really makes no sense and I don't see what would be the advantage of doing so.

As for the CIA lying and not sharing information?  Yoo hoo that is what they do.  They are perhaps the biggest dispenser of false flags and disinformation in the world.  For the obvious reason to protect sources and methods.  9/11 becomes the next example of something bad happening because the CIA doesn't play nice with other agencies in the government.  

That all said, do you really think that the Russians would risk nuclear war with the assignation attempt and do it so crudely as to implicate themselves?

Which is not to say there wasn't a conspiracy, it just doesn't ring true that the Russians would try such a stunt.  I might also point no investigation has pointed to the Russians.  Even the HSCA didn't think the Russians were in on it.

BTW from the link you provided: The quotes given above are taken from a transcript of the conversation made contemporaneously in 1963. The tape itself appears to have been erased at some time since then. The accompanying audio consists of 14 minutes of noisy silence. See "The Fourteen Minute Gap" essay for more information.

So sad that it seems like so much of the "evidence" is lost.


----------



## dcraelin (Mar 15, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



implicating the USSR in the thing seems to be could be a motive of a group like the JohnBirchSociety who were organized around anti-communist ideals I believe. 

This would mean the general Walker attempt was a faked assassination attempt to draw sympathy for Walker.   

This makes more sense then the Posner/Bugliosi idea that Oswald would want to kill both Kennedy and his ideological opposite in Walker.


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 15, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Ok, then, where are we now?  Do we agree that there was one gunman as did all the other government studies with the exception of the HSCA which arrived at a conspiracy due to faulty expert testimony?
> 
> We have moved to the motive of Oswald?
> 
> ...



You have it backwards. There was no 'stunt' by the Russians, they had nothing to do with it. The imposter contacted the Soviet embassy posing as Oswald to implicate Russia.

History Matters - The Framing of Oswald


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 15, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Posner and Bugliosi's books have been throughly debunked.Posners book Case Closed got shreadded to pieces by long time pioneer Jfk researcher Harold Weisberg  in his book Case Open.He throughly shreads to pieces Posners lies in his book.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 15, 2014)

whats interesing is that Jimmy Carter,the only halfway decent president we have had since JFK.Carter is the only president we have had since then who wasnt evil and corrupt.Carter like Jfk,also took steps to try and get rid of the CIA as well. 

Carter when he got elected,fired that bastard Gerald Fords appointee of the CIA George Bush sr deeply linked to the Jfk assassination,and brought in Stansfield Turner who fired all the covert operation specialists in the CIA getting rid of them cleaning house.

Then in Carters last year or so after Turner had reformed the CIA,he was taking the final steps to get rid of them completely as well. Thats when the CIA obviously, fired a warning shot at him sending him the message-you play ball with us or you will end up like JFK.people call it an assassination attempt on his life but I call it just a WARNING given to him by the CIA.

they caught wind of him trying to do this and sent him the message. Carter was the one president that came out and said he did not believe the warren commission that oswald was the lone assassin,that there was a conspiracy.He made a statement about it in a radio address speech that got blacked out.

Interesing that one of the people that was there that day arrested that day in the assassination attempt on carter,that part of his name was Lee harvey. the magic bullet and coincidence theorists of course will call is just that,a coincidence.

1979 U.S. President Jimmy Carter Assassination Attempt: CIA To Carter "Play Ball Or We'll Kill You Like We Did JFK." | Alternative

The CIA did not kill carter because unlike JFK,he caved in after he got the warning shot fired at him and became their winning puppet serving the establishment and wall street instead of the american people after that.They knew Carter was on his way out of office and that the establishment would rig the election for reagan to win so they were not worried about carter.

sure enough when reagan got in,he got the CIA back to their dirty operations again getting back to their old ways of secret covert operations firing Turner who had just cleaned up the image of the CIA and had reformed them,and bringing in william casey who got the ball going again with covert operations of the CIA.Reagan kept him on despite all this.and this is the man many brainwashed american  sheople call the greatest president ever or one of the top five ever.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 15, 2014)

speaking of Reagan,like George Bush sr,Gerald Ford,Lyndon Johnson,Dick Nixon,Reagan like all of them got rewarded for either partipating in the planning of the assassination-Nixon,Johnson,and Bush were all involved in that,Reagan like Ford,got rewarded for his partipation in the coverup of the assassination by as governor of California,he successully blocked Jim Garrisons request to subpeona a key CIA high official.

During the Clay Shaw trial, the only time anyone was ever tried for President kennedy's assassination, Bradley fled to California, then under Governor Ronald Reagan, who immediately blocked efforts to extradite him. On February 11, 1988, a group of high-ranking Freemasons gathered in the Oval Office of the White House to honor and be honored by President Reagan. He was made an honorary Scottish Rite Mason by the Grand Lodge of Washington D.C.  


Most of the suspects spotted and even photographed in Dallas on the day of Kennedy's murder fled to California, where Gov. Ronald Reagan refused to extradite them for the Clay Shaw trial. Like Hoover and Klan leader Albert Pike before him, Reagan is a Scottish Rite Freemason, and at the time Hoover outranked him. Ignoring Hoover's requests not to extradite these suspects would have meant possible banishment from the order and a significant loss of political power when other powerful Masons in Washington retaliated. This should put President Reagan's controversial visit to Bitburg in perspective; back when he honored dead SS officers-- Nazi war criminals-- at the German cemetery and outraged the world.


Treason

where this REALLY gets interesting though is that Roger Craig who was the dallas police officer on patrol that day,HE talks about it in this link below,with his conversations that he had with Jim Garrison as well during his probe,how governor Reagan blocked Garrisons extradition request of a CIA officer.Garrsion never in his time as a lawyer,EVER had an extradition request block of government officials like he did in this case.Here again is the video of Craig talking as well.

http://www.ratical.org/ratville/JFK/WTKaP.html

&#8226;after witnessing the above scene, Deputy Craig ran to the command post at Elm and Houston to report the incident to the authorities. When he got there and asked who was involved in the investigation, a man turned to him and said &#8220;I&#8216;m with the Secret Service.&#8221; Craig recounted what he had just seen. This &#8220;Secret Service&#8221; man showed little interest in Craig&#8216;s description of the people leaving, but seemed extremely interested in the description of the Rambler to the degree this was the only part of the recounting that he wrote down. (On 12/22/67, Roger Craig learned from Jim Garrison that this man&#8216;s name was Edgar Eugene Bradley, a right wing preacher from North Hollywood, California and part-time assistant to Carl McIntire, the fundamentalist minister who had founded the American Counsel of Christian Churches. Then-governor Ronald Reagan refused to grant the extradition request from Garrison for the indictment of Bradley during the New Orleans Probe.)


the democrat/republican party is such a joke in the facts its REALLY a one party system.proof of that is in the politicians that have switched over.

Reagan was originally a democrat then switched to republican in 1962. John Connolly -Lbjs long time pal and friend,was on the democrat party with Lbj but then when Lbj got out of office,he then switched over to republican to serve with his OTHER pal of Johnsons and his as well,Dick Nixon going on the republican ticket.Oh and Biden was republican as well before going democrat joing Obamas ticket.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 15, 2014)

at all posts by the mental midget, 9/11imjob.

He takes himself seriously.



Well, he takes farts, anuses and fecal matter seriously; but that amounts to the same thing.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 15, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, then, where are we now?  Do we agree that there was one gunman as did all the other government studies with the exception of the HSCA which arrived at a conspiracy due to faulty expert testimony?
> ...



Interjecting a little logic, if this were not Oswald then it wasn't Oswald.  Maybe by a very large fluke of fate someone chose Lee Oswald because they just happened to hear his name on the TV as a pro-Cuba agitator.


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 16, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Logic? You are not using logic, you are clapping as the Emperor parades by wearing no clothes.

"The Emperor's New Clothes" is a short tale by Hans Christian Andersen about two weavers who promise an Emperor a new suit of clothes that is invisible to those unfit for their positions, stupid, or incompetent. When the Emperor parades before his subjects in his new clothes, a child cries out, "But he isn't wearing anything at all!"


----------



## Freewill (Mar 16, 2014)

OK, who is responsible?  The CIA?  Really?  Why set up such a smuck like Oswald?  How did they know how many shots were fired and that they would not find the real bullet in the car, so why plant another and take a chance of having too many bullets?  Oh right everyone was in on it except JFK.

Ballistics have proven beyond a reasonable doubt the shots came from behind and above when rationally viewed.  All of the investigations have come to that conclusion out of the fog of the INTERNET and book selling fog.

Maybe there is something to Oswald being set up TO DO IT by someone.  But it is certain beyond doubt that the driver didn't do it, a person shooting from a manhole didn't do it, and the agent in the car behind didn't accidentally shoot the President.

So if we agree that it was Oswald at least because of his actions after the shooting.  Then we can move on to discussing his reasons and if he were set up.  Unfortunately I don't think that the Mexico stuff will be too productive because again the fog of the internet.

So, if someone was trying to implicate the Russians then for what purpose?  To distract attention from themselves or were they taking a chance at starting WW3?  Who would do such a thing?  I seriously doubt the mob would have the knowledge.  I doubt that the Cubans would try and implicate one of their only friends.  Anti-Cuban groups would seemingly have a hard time doing this, too intricate.  So that leaves the CIA who did this but wasn't good enough to cover their trail.  They are the bastards that came up with this intricate plan involving many people yet they were not smart enough to cover all the evidence.  Evidence they did try and hide yet it is the evidence that would expose the Russians and that is what they were trying to do in the first place?  The CIA would risk nuclear destruction for what reason?

Here appears to be a good place to start:  http://www.history-matters.com/archive/contents/hsca/contents_hsca_lopezrpt_2003.htm


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 16, 2014)

Freewill said:


> OK, who is responsible?  The CIA?  Really?  Why set up such a smuck like Oswald?  How did they know how many shots were fired and that they would not find the real bullet in the car, so why plant another and take a chance of having too many bullets?  Oh right everyone was in on it except JFK.
> 
> Ballistics have proven beyond a reasonable doubt the shots came from behind and above when rationally viewed.  All of the investigations have come to that conclusion out of the fog of the INTERNET and book selling fog.
> 
> ...



I don't know who did it. All I know is Oswald, or someone on the 6th floor of the TSBD did not do all the shooting with a bolt action rifle. Connolly was hit by a different shot. The President's back wound was shallow, at a steep angle that never penetrated the pleural cavity and those facts alone eliminate the single bullet theory. The fatal head shot came from the area of the grassy knoll.

Dr Crenshaw Describes JFK Entrance Wounds and SS Intimidation (2 min 57 sec.)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhEEXysH0LY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhEEXysH0LY[/ame]


----------



## 7forever (Mar 16, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > OK, who is responsible?  The CIA?  Really?  Why set up such a smuck like Oswald?  How did they know how many shots were fired and that they would not find the real bullet in the car, so why plant another and take a chance of having too many bullets?  Oh right everyone was in on it except JFK.
> ...




*It couldn't be the grassy knoll because the bullet only involved the right front impact, and right rear exit*. Slow motion confirmed that three years ago. The grassy knoll shot only could've entered the right temporal region. *The bullet entered over the right eye, which excludes the grassy snow job*. Of course this analysis conforms to the right rear exit.



[URL=http://s889.photobucket.com/user/77forever/media/Gifs/jfkmistgif.gif.html]


----------



## Freewill (Mar 16, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > OK, who is responsible?  The CIA?  Really?  Why set up such a smuck like Oswald?  How did they know how many shots were fired and that they would not find the real bullet in the car, so why plant another and take a chance of having too many bullets?  Oh right everyone was in on it except JFK.
> ...



You, in my opinion, only think you know because that is  what you want to believe you have too much time invested in trying to prove your case I doubt seriously you are able to walk back from what you have posted.

Here, try this one, an eye witness to the shooting with photos.  His testimony is more believable then a person who says she saw an imaginary dog.

TESTIMONY OF HOWARD LESLIE BRENNAN

Mr. BELIN. Would you describe just exactly what you saw when you saw him this last time? 
Mr. BRENNAN. Well, as it appeared to me he was standing up and resting against the left window sill, with gun shouldered to his right shoulder, holding the gun with his left hand and taking positive aim and fired his last shot. As I calculate a couple of seconds. He drew the gun back from the window as though he was drawing it back to his side and maybe paused for another second as though to assure hisself that he hit his mark, and then he disappeared. 
And, at the same moment, I was diving off of that firewall and to the right for bullet protection of this stone wall that is a little higher on the Houston side. 
Mr. BELIN. Well, let me ask you. What kind of a gun did you see in that window? 
Mr. BRENNAN. I am not an expert on guns. It was, as I could observe, some type of a high-powered rifle. 
Mr. BELIN. Could you tell whether or not it had any kind of a scope on it? 
Mr. BRENNAN. I did not observe a scope. 
Mr. BELIN. Could you tell whether or not it had one? Do you know whether it did or not, or could you observe that it definitely did or definitely did not, or don't you know?


----------



## Freewill (Mar 16, 2014)

7forever said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Sigh, the photos you supply do not support that theory.

http://www.nbcnews.com/id/27705829/...ts-jfk-conspiracy-theories-rest/#.UyWptpBOXYU

"We might never know if Oswald pulled the trigger, but when you look at the wind pattern, the spread of the debris, the angles and distances involved, it's consistent with a shot from the sixth floor depository," said Martin. 

This kind of computer analysis has only been available for about five years, says Martin. He expects criminologists will continue to make use of 3-D crime scene simulations to help reconstruct events and gather evidence a 2-D picture alone can't reveal. 

"I think this is the wave of the future," said Martin. "If we had this technology back in the '60s, I think it would have put a lot of the conspiracy theories to rest."


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 16, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



You have already been forced to walk back from what you posted.



			
				Freewill Post 534 said:
			
		

> First shot hit Kennedy in the back and lodges there later to become the "pristine" bullet.
> 
> Second shot misses Kennedy and hits Connelly with the bullet fragmentizing..
> 
> ...



You better be more than good with the single bullet theory. You are locked into it now, because one of your three shots totally missed the limousine, hit a curb and injured a bystander.

So we are back to square one...

a) You can start by explaining how Oswald was able to fire off the last 2 shots almost simultaneously using a poorly operating bolt action rifle?

b) Then explain how John Connolly could have possibly had a 'delayed reaction' to the grievous wounds that ripped through his chest. To his dying day Connolly vehemently said he was not hit by the first bullet.

Governor Connally told the Warren Commission, "I was turning to look back over my left shoulder into the back seat, but I never got that far in my turn. I got about in the position I am in now facing you, looking a little bit to the left of center, and then I felt like someone had hit me in the back."(1) He elaborated to the House Select Committee on Assassinations (HSCA) "...so I was in the process of, at least I was turning to look over my left shoulder into the back seat to see if I could see him. I never looked, I never made the full turn. About the time I turned back where I was facing more or less straight ahead, the way the car was moving, I was hit. I was knocked over, just doubled over by the force of the bullet. It went in my back and came out my chest about 2 inches below and to the left of my right nipple. The force of the bullet drove my body over almost double and when I looked, immediately I could see I was just drenched with blood. (2)

(1) Robert J. Groden & Harrison Edward Livingstone, "High Treason" (New York: Berkley Book 1990) p.272-273
(2)The Report of the Select Committee on Asssassinations U.S. House of Representatives; Vol. 1, p.42

c) Explain how the bullet that entered the President's back and created a shallow wound which was probed during the autopsy and the bottom of the wound could be reached with a human finger exited his throat, from a wound described as an entrance wound by Parkland doctors that was 6 inches higher than the back wound?


----------



## Freewill (Mar 16, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



I did not walk back on anything.  What you quote is not in context to the discussion we were having.  You wanted a different scenario and that is what I provided.  If you read the last sentence I said I have no problem with the single bullet theory.  It was actually a mistake on my part in response to your c).  What you describe is not what happened the doctor never said the end of the wound was found.  The bullet, by every freakin account, went right through the president, never hitting anything particularly hard.

As for Connelly, I can't explain his reaction and neither can you.  Explain how he held his hat up to Parkland with a shattered wrist.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 16, 2014)

Freewill said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



But you claimed the shot came from the grassy knoll. That's a shot to the right temple. *Are you on drugs?*


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 16, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Wrong...the bullet did not go through the President.

Paul K. O'Connor

Paul O'Connor was asked to assist Joseph Humes, Thornton Boswell and Pierre Finck in the autopsy of Kennedy.

Paul O'Connor was interviewed by William Matson Law for his book, In the Eye of History: Disclosures in the JFK Assassination Medical Evidence.

OConnor: When we started an autopsy, the first thing we always didwas
to weigh and measure the body. Wed check for any scars, contusions, any
abnormalities, and so on. But in this case, we didnt turn the body over to
look at the back while we were doing that. Finally we turned the body over,
and there was a bullet woundan entrance woundin his back, on the right
side of his spinal column. To emphasize where it was in proximity to the rest
of his body: if you bend your neck down and feel back, you feel a lump and
thats the seventh cervical vertebra. This bullet wound was about 3 inches
down and an inch or two to the right of the seventh cervical vertebra. I
remember there was a big gush of surprise that nobody actually thought
about turning him over right away, you know after we had done our initial
investigation of the presidents body. Dr Humes took his finger and poked it
in the hole---the bullet wound hole, the entrance wound hole---and said it
didnt go anywhere. There was a very big argument, a lot of consternation,
that he shouldnt have stuck his finger in the hole.

Law: What difference would it make?

OConnor: Well, when you take your finger and stick it into a bullet wound,
you avulse the wound.

Law: You think that happened when he stuck his finger in the back?

OConnor: Yes

Law: It could have create a false track:

OConnor: Well, not necessarily a false track, as much as a false impression
of the entrance of the missile that went into his back.

Law: Who was arguing?

OConnor: Dr. Finck strongly objected to Commander Humes doing what he did.
He [Finck] took a sound, which is a probe, a metal malleable, non-rigid probe. We
started out with a rigid probe and found that it only went in so far. Id say maybe
an inch and a quarter. It didnt go in any further than that. So we used a malleable
probe and bent it a little bit and found that the bullet entered the body, went
through the intercostals muscles---the muscles between the ribs. The bullet went
in through the muscles, didnt touch any of the ribs, arched downwards, hit the
back of the pleural cavity and stopped. So we didnt know the track of the bullet
until we eviscerated the body later. Thats what happened at the time. *We traced
the bullet path down and found that it didnt traverse the body. It did not go in one
side and come out the other side of the body.*

Law: You can be reasonably sure of that?

OConnor: Absolutely

Law: And these doctors knew that?

OConnor: Absolutely

Law: While it happened?

OConnor: Absolutely. And another thing we found out while the autopsy was
proceeding, that he was shot from a high building, which meant the bullet had to be
traveling in a downward trajectory and we also realized that this bullet is what we
call in the military a short shot. It didnt have the power to push the projectile clear
through the body. If it hadit would have come out through his heart and through
his sternum.

OConnor: We were told [in the report of the Warren Commission] that he was
shot in the back and it came out his throat. That didnt jibe with what we saw, and
when I say we, Im talking about Dr. Boswell and myself.


. . . . When LAW then showed OCONNOR the photo of President KENNEDYs back . . . .

OConnor: Thats a very accurate portrayal of the entrance wound to his back,
which as you know, is quite a ways down from his neck. At the angle he was
shotthe laws of physics will not let a bullet strike there and go up and go
out his throatI helped roll him overone of these arms might have been
mine, because I was at the head of the body and helped roll him over. It
wasnt rolled over until quite a ways into the autopsy, and thats when they
discovered the bullet wound.


. . . . OCONNOR further stated to LAW . . . .

Now I had this drawing made at the University of Florida showing the back
wound and this is exactly what happened. The bullet struck him in the back,
it passed through the outer layer of muscle and through the inner layer of
muscle between the vertebrae. These are intercostals muscles and they
connect the spinal column together. This bullet came in, arched downward,
and bulged against the pleural cavity, which is the protective cavity around
both lungs. It did not penetrate that lung area. It just bruised it real badly.
I had it highlighted showing there was bruising on the right lung. The back
of the right lung was bruised, but wasnt torn. It was bruised badly enough
to hemorrhage in the tissues, but not enough to tear the lung or the cavity.


"and we also realized that this bullet is what we
call in the military a short shot I believe that this shot was being aimed at the back of the presidents head but because it lacked the power to penetrate as Paul O'Conner states it feel short hitting him in the upper back.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 16, 2014)

The explosion of blood is an EXIT wound NOT an entrance wound


DUH


I don't know what happened that day.......we never will. Go take a 30-06 to a rifle range and shoot a big old pumpkin at 100 yards. Little hole in front.......HUGE ASS HOLE IN REAR!!!


----------



## Freewill (Mar 17, 2014)

Paul O'Connor

Watch him during  mock trial.


Now, you didn't quote his no brain statements for obvious reasons, he is full of s...   Three doctors signed off on they removed the brain.  Now your, and his come back, will be that the military told him not to say anything yet he talked of 1 1/2 hours to the HSCA and didn't mention the missing brain.  What about all the other doctors who spoke out and didn't get killed?  What's up with that?

Any way, he is the only one who said that the president arrived in a body bag.

There was a huge wound in the back (occipital) portion of the head.

Remember now, just a day or two ago we were talking about Kennedy's stolen brain which apparently was removed to be stolen.  Also the HSCA verified through EXPERTS not technicians, that the x-rays of Kennedy's brain were in fact his.

I don't know why people say what they say.  He apparently believes what he says but certainly any reasonable person would have to conclude he is wrong.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 17, 2014)

7forever said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



If you are "quoting" me, I don't believe I ever made that claim.  I have supported the single bullet theory since I found out that the trajectory does in fact line up.  Only those who wish never to have to change what they perceive cling to the bullets coming from any where other then the SBD.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 17, 2014)

One thing never argued, is where Connelly was hit.  Say the SBT isn't correct, how does Connelly get hit where he was hit without going through the President?  Doesn't seem possible.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 17, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> The explosion of blood is an EXIT wound NOT an entrance wound
> 
> 
> DUH
> ...



*That's exactly what REALLY happened*. The driver's bullet hit jfk in the right forehead over the right eye. *The rear exit is seen perfectly in the infamous headshot frame, 313*. The autopsy photo matches 313 to a T. *The scalp was lifted up and the right occipital region was blown off, along with a smaller portion of the parietal bone*. 














*FRAME 337 SHOWING REAR GAPE AND JACKIE'S SHOCK*.   Zapruder Frames - Costella Combined Edit


----------



## dcraelin (Mar 17, 2014)

Freewill said:


> One thing never argued, is where Connelly was hit.  Say the SBT isn't correct, how does Connelly get hit where he was hit without going through the President?  Doesn't seem possible.



kennedy slumped over at some point.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 17, 2014)

7forever said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > The explosion of blood is an EXIT wound NOT an entrance wound
> ...



And then Kenendy got up, liquified the driver and wiped out everyone in Dealey Plaza.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLS7omjBKdc&feature=related]Rambo 4 Benny Hill - YouTube[/ame]



Sent from my NWO shill phone using TapYourLine II.


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 17, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Paul O'Connor
> 
> Watch him during  mock trial.
> 
> ...



I never discussed the President's brain. You are confused.

I would tend to believe a technician over a doctor in this case. The autopsy room was loaded with military brass ordering the doctors around. Don't do this, don't do that, stop that procedure etc. Any doctor who was involved in this case feared for their professional lives. The Dallas doctors were threatened that their medical careers would be ruined if they misspoke. 



*MYTH:* There is no doubt about the non-fatal bullet's path from the back wound to the throat wound. The bullet's path is documented in the autopsy report:

The other missile entered the right superior posterior thorax above the scapula and traversed the soft tissues of the supra-scapular and the supra-clavicular portions of the base of the right side of the neck. This missile produced contusions of the right apical parietal pleura and of the apical portion of the right upper lobe of the lung. The missile contused the strap muscles of the right side of the neck, damaged the trachea and made its exit through the anterior surface of the neck. (JFK autopsy report, p. 6, in Warren Commission Report, p. 543)

*FACT:* Dr. Michael Kurtz has said the following about the autopsy report's description of a bullet path from the back wound to the throat wound:

The bullet wound was not dissected, even though dissection is the only certain means of tracking a bullet's path through the body. At the trial of Clay Shaw in 1969, one of the autopsy pathologists, Dr. Pierre Finck, admitted that the autopsy team was ordered by a general or admiral not to dissect the back wound. Since no dissection took place, it is obvious that no bullet track was ever revealed at the autopsy.

Even though the wound was not dissected, the body was opened up during the autopsy. The autopsy pathologists noticed bruising of the strap muscles on the right side of the neck and also on the very top of the right lung. This led to the unproven assumption that the bruising was caused by the bullet as it passed from the back through the upper thoracic cavity and exited out of the throat. . . .

Furthermore, the air in the tissues, the bruising, the laceration are no more indicative of a bullet's going from back to front than they are of a bullet's going from front to back. The fact that the hole in the front of the throat was only half as large as the hole in the back suggested either that they were both entrance wound or that the hole in the throat was the wound of entrance and that in the back was the exit wound. (Kurtz, Crime of the Century, Knoxville: University of Tennessee Press, 1982, pp. 73-74)

The fact that the autopsy doctors did not observe a bullet path from the back wound to the throat wound is evident in their descriptions of the back and throat wounds. They said the back wound was "presumably" a wound of entrance, and the throat wound "presumably" a wound of exit. If they had seen a track from the back wound to the throat wound, they wouldn't have had to "presume" anything. Even lone-gunman theorist Dr. John Lattimer admitted there is only "circumstantial" evidence of a bullet track between the back wound and the throat wound. The back wound was not dissected, and only dissection of the wound through the body would have provided us with conclusive proof of the missile's path.

*We know from released documents relating to the autopsy that on the night of the autopsy the pathologists were absolutely positive the back wound did NOT have an exit point. We also know they probed the wound repeatedly, that they removed the chest organs and probed the wound again and still saw no exit point, and that one of the medical technicians at the autopsy, James Jenkins, could see the end of the surgical probe pushing against the lining of the chest cavity. Jenkins observed there was "no entry" into the chest cavity:

I remember looking inside the chest cavity and I could see the probe . . . through the pleura [the lining of the chest cavity]. . . . You could actually see where it [the probe] was making an indentation . . . where it was pushing the skin up. . . . There was no entry into the chest cavity. . . . No way that could have exited in the front because it was then low in the chest cavity. (In Anthony Summers, Not in Your Lifetime, New York: Marlowe and Company, 1998, p. 34)*

Several doctors have noted there is no way a bullet could have gone from the back wound to the throat wound without smashing directly through the seventh cervical transverse process of the spine or without causing considerable lung damage (see, for example, Dr. David Mantik, "The JFK Assassination: Cause for Doubt," in James Fetzer, editor, Assassination Science, Chicago: Catfeet Press, 1998, pp. 102-103). Such damage is not mentioned in the autopsy report and is not seen on the autopsy x-rays.
Fact vs. Myth


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 17, 2014)

7forever said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



and as you have said before,his head would have gone sideways instead of back and to the left.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 17, 2014)

7forever said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



as usual,he proves he knows nothing at all about the laws of physics as well as ignoring what the dallas doctors said.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 17, 2014)

7forever said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 17, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> The explosion of blood is an EXIT wound NOT an entrance wound
> 
> 
> DUH
> ...



actually we know beyond a doubt that it was the CIA that did it.we have E Howard Hunt confessing his role in the assassination as well as two CIA agents coming forward saying they did it when the invesigation was winding down,a lead the HSCA investigation did not pursure since it pointed towards government involvement and their NEW patsy was the mob since the lies of the warren commission were out now.a fact these aagent trolls keep denying the title of this thread.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 17, 2014)

But nothing will ever be done about it though till the americna people get off their asses and fight to take their country back from the elites which they appear to much of a bunch of chickenshits to do.im ready to go,but i cant do it on my own.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 17, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > One thing never argued, is where Connelly was hit.  Say the SBT isn't correct, how does Connelly get hit where he was hit without going through the President?  Doesn't seem possible.
> ...



dcraelin,did you get my pm i sent you?


----------



## dcraelin (Mar 17, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



yes and I did read your latest posts on the subject.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 18, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > One thing never argued, is where Connelly was hit.  Say the SBT isn't correct, how does Connelly get hit where he was hit without going through the President?  Doesn't seem possible.
> ...



That is it, really? He slumped over at some point?  Really?  As with all the other 9/11 BS when stuck just make stuff up.  You have the Zapurder film and plenty of pictures, show us when Kennedy slumped enough and when the bullet was fired.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 18, 2014)

Every committee that did a study on the shooting all claim three shots from the rear, all of them.  The HSCA tried their hardest to prove conspiracy and even claimed there to be a conspiracy.  But that was based on faulty information given to them which in their desire to prove conspiracy they accepted without test.  Then it was proved to be BS and we were back to 3 bullets from the rear.

The blood splatter analysis should prove beyond doubt that the kill shot was from the rear.  All the rest is BS.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 18, 2014)

7forever said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > The explosion of blood is an EXIT wound NOT an entrance wound
> ...



Sorry, you can't use the autopsy photos, the 9/11nutbag side has claimed them a forgery.


----------



## dcraelin (Mar 18, 2014)

Freewill said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



it seems to me it shows a little rightward slump even right after the throat shot. It wouldnt take much (if you believe the trajectory of the SBT) for a 6th floor shot to miss the prez and hit Conolley, of course shots from other perches would have different trajectories.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 18, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...



pretty interesting wasnt it how Carter -the one president we have had since JFK who was NOT corrupt, that like Kennedy, he also tried to get rid of the CIA and a warning shot was fired near him.then two of the people picked up in the attempt,ONE of them had the name Lee Harvey as well?

 the message being sent by the CIA  to carte was clear,the message they wre sending him was-we know what your doing,stop it right now,you play ball with us or you will suffer the same fate as JFK.
He was the ONLY president that came out and said he did not believe the warren report.He caved in to them though after the warning shot  and became their willing puppet in the end as well.He was clearly taking steps to get rid of the CIA though as well.Coming in and firing evil bastard Bush sr and replacing him with stansfield turner who reformed the CIA getting rid of all the covert operaters and then reagn comes in and firs him depeite his excellent job he did in cleaning house and reforming then and brings in william casey who got them back to their covert operations and dirty tricks again.so much for the great ronnnie reagan.

Casey and reagan would have been hunted down by the american people if they knew from the very beginning if they knew this comment casey made in the very beginning of the CIA.


We'll know our disinformation program is complete when everything the American public believes is false."-- William Casey, CIA Director (from first staff meeting in 1981)
http://www.whale.to/b/casey_h.html


http://www.dailypaul.com/310764/wel...an-public-believes-is-false-william-casey-cia


----------



## Freewill (Mar 18, 2014)

Got a link to the Carter shooting.  I can't find anything on a google search and I don't remember the incident.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 18, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Got a link to the Carter shooting.  I can't find anything on a google search and I don't remember the incident.


here you go www. handjobshallucinatingagain.net


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 18, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Got a link to the Carter shooting.  I can't find anything on a google search and I don't remember the incident.
> ...



it's also available at rimjobpullsshitoutofhisassagain.com


----------



## daws101 (Mar 18, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 18, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Every committee that did a study on the shooting all claim three shots from the rear, all of them.  The HSCA tried their hardest to prove conspiracy and even claimed there to be a conspiracy.  But that was based on faulty information given to them which in their desire to prove conspiracy they accepted without test.  Then it was proved to be BS and we were back to 3 bullets from the rear.
> 
> The blood splatter analysis should prove beyond doubt that the kill shot was from the rear.  All the rest is BS.








Legacy of Secrecy: The Long Shadow of the JFK Assassination


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 18, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



the shills are obviously worried these facts are being told the way their handlers sent them here so quickly to trolll after this post was made.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 18, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



*We'll know our disinformation program is complete when everything the American public believes is false."-- *

Sounds more like a conversation between Obama and Ayers.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 18, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...


or handjob and his shrink...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 18, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> you know if Oswald did kill Kennedy, how can people be so sure it wasn't at the behest of the soviets, sense he spent some time there?  How could they have dismissed that so early, or at all?



except there was never any evidence he killed jfk.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 18, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Even the government itself admitted in the 70's there was a conspiracy to kill JFK.
> 
> Just like our government.  Years behind.  He was killed in 63 and they still had a conspiracy to kill him in the 70"s.  That explains a lot about Washington.



dodgeball I see.The government admitted the warren commisison was wrong,that there was a second shooter idiot.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 18, 2014)

people llike agent trolls dawgshiot and freewill never have any answers for the facts in these videos that prove multiple shooters were involved.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ft2UsqMuqHE]Articles 33 Conspiracy Theories That Turned Out To Be True, What Every Person Should Know - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 18, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 18, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 18, 2014)

i love how the paid agent shills like dawgshit and freewill always play dodgeball with this fact and never have any answers for it just like they dont for any videos that show multiple shooters.

Lee-Harvey-Oswald-Not-Guilty: OSWALD NOT GUILTY! FAMED SNIPER SAYS SHOT IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 18, 2014)

trolls like freewill and dawgshit of course will say this guy is lying and making things up of course.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLxocPaeTYA]The CIA kills innocent Americans (1/2) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 18, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> i love how the paid agent shills like dawgshit and freewill always play dodgeball with this fact and never have any answers for it just like they dont for any videos that show multiple shooters.
> 
> Lee-Harvey-Oswald-Not-Guilty: OSWALD NOT GUILTY! FAMED SNIPER SAYS SHOT IMPOSSIBLE



* Finally, I would have to deal with two factors at the same time; the curve of the street, and the high-to-low angle formulaa law of physics Oswald would not have known. *


Oh, the old "high-to-low angle formula".

LOL!


----------



## Freewill (Mar 19, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> trolls like freewill and dawgshit of course will say this guy is lying and making things up of course.
> 
> The CIA kills innocent Americans (1/2) - YouTube



Interesting thing about the CT crowd.  Everyone is a liar except those who spout what they wish to believe.

BTW if the witnesses are being, or were being, killed off then they did a damn sloppy job of it.  Two years after the assassination they kill Lt. Cmdr. Pitzer.  For two years Pitzer could have copied or done whatever he wished with the films.  They were so sloppy they let the Navy Corpsman live.  They just weren't very good at taking care of loose ends.

I am not posting the whole letter as to not know the copyright laws but here is a synopsis of the letter.  Why do people make things up?  To make money.  Maybe this fellow believes what he is telling us.  But tell me, if you are CIA wishing to kill an American citizen then why would they meet with two people at the same time?  A secret is only a secret when one person knows once more then one it is no longer a secret.  Besides if he turned down the killing then why did the CIA tell him who it was?  I respect the man's service but this sounds like a bunch of BS.

The Col. Daniel Marvin Story

Letter to Dr. J.D. Rose, editor of The Fourth Decade, 22 July 1997 

Col. Daniel Marvin -- Asked to Kill an Assassination Witness? 

We have come full circle. From working closely with Daniel Marvin, seeing him regularly and talking frequently on the telephone - planning to write a book together - now we are convinced that he has been dishonest with us. Where lie the limits of this deceit? It is pointless to speculate. But the implications of what he wrote in his TFD article and what he said on The Men Who Killed Kennedy are so important that we feel obliged to alert the research community of his duplicity, hence this letter. 


R. Robin Palmer
 206 Oak Hill Road
 Ithaca, NY 14850  Allan R.J. Eaglesham
 300 Hayts Road
 Ithaca, NY 14850

Here is another link that spells out the inconsistencies in what is being said:  http://www.manuscriptservice.com/Pitzer/Article-8.html


----------



## dcraelin (Mar 19, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > you know if Oswald did kill Kennedy, how can people be so sure it wasn't at the behest of the soviets, sense he spent some time there?  How could they have dismissed that so early, or at all?
> ...



But for those who say Oswald did it, seems to me they have a higher burden of proving it wasnt done by the CIA, FBI, or even the KGB. because anyone defecting from the US, then defecting back again is going to draw some attention from these agencies.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 19, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...



gotcha.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 19, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> i love how the paid agent shills like dawgshit and freewill always play dodgeball with this fact and never have any answers for it just like they dont for any videos that show multiple shooters.
> 
> Lee-Harvey-Oswald-Not-Guilty: OSWALD NOT GUILTY! FAMED SNIPER SAYS SHOT IMPOSSIBLE



the paid shills freewill and dawgshit can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 19, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...



How does some one prove some one did not do something?  The burden is on. The 911nutbag side to prove who did shoot!


----------



## dcraelin (Mar 19, 2014)

Freewill said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



the way defense lawyers do it every day. 

I believe I read in the book written by a secret service person that they would co-ordinate with these agencies to identify any person living, working, residing in an area of a visit who had threatened the president. You would think someone like Oswald would also warrant watching, especially since he worked right along the route. The fact that this wasnt done casts suspicion.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 19, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...



That works to eliminate a suspect,  not find a suspect.  So I guess we start with everyone in. Dallas that day.  Alphabetically?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 19, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...



agent freewill is trolling as always.the burden is on him to prove oswald did it and he has failed miserably  miserably in every post since he came on here where i on the other hand,have proven in spades through dallas doctors,witness testimonys,photos taken that day,that there were multiple bullets fired that day proving a conspiracy since oswald could not have fired all those bullets that were found all over the place,the one in the chrome of the limo,the windshield bullet,the one on the opposite side an FBI agent is seen picking up and walking off,ect ect as well as ignoing the title of this thread which proves he is a paid troll ignoring what the title of this thread says.

ignoring the FACTS they even they concluded there was a second shooter.He plays dodgeball with this all the time.

they still told the lie that oswald shot him but they also told the truth,that there was at least a second shooter.he keeps trolling the boards ignoring that little fact and ignoring the lead investigtor Robert Blakey even wrote a book about it of a conspiracy by the mob.
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Plot-President-George-Robert-Blakey/dp/0812909291[/ame]

Individuals are walking the streets of American today who should be and eventually may be indicted for the unrequited murder of President John F. Kennedy. The President was not the victim of a nut gunman, Lee Harvey Oswald, alone, but of an organized crime conspiracy. This is the sensational scenario of the book. 

his handlers sure pay him well for the constant ass beatings he gets here everyday.


----------



## dcraelin (Mar 19, 2014)

Freewill said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



I gave you reasons why the FBI and CIA should be under suspicion...The FBI even admits (or rather evidence shows) they were (kind-of) keeping tabs on Oswald. But you didnt address that. 

I'm pretty convinced that if Oswald had lived, no fair jury would have found him guilty given what we know.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 20, 2014)

What the 9/11 nutbags ignore.

All investigations point to three shots from the rear, the overwhelming statements from those there that day is that there were three shots.  So naturally they focus on the VERY FEW who think otherwise.

They ignore the autopsy photos and X-rays although both were determined by EXPERTS to be in fact of JFK, without doubt.  No they instead rely on what a technician says he saw rather then what ALL the doctors in the room at the time say.  Doctor's are easily bribed apparently technicians are not.

They rely on witnesses that witness a dog sitting in the Limo when in fact no dog existed, real or imagined.

They rely on testimony of a admitted hired killer who makes claims which just don't make sense.  Why the CIA would kill a doctor 2 years after the event is anyone's guess.

They rely on circumstantial evidence that in their mind they raise to the level of gospel truth.  Such has highlighting what they say is a hole  in JFK's head while ignoring the VERY OBVIOUS blood splatter exiting the front of his head.

Every time their latest "theory" is totally decimated they invent a new one and DEMAND that their new evidence be shown to be wrong.  First it was the grassy knoll.  Then it was the overpass.  Then it was someone hiding in a sewer.  Now it was the driver in plain site of everyone or it was the SS agent in the car behind, again in the full view of everyone except no one saw it except the woman who sees dogs that don't exist.  Each theory getting more idiotic then the last one.  The one thing they do all have in common, is that the author of the theory wrote a book. Just writing a book is apparently enough evidence for the CT crowd.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 20, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...



Maybe  so the jury pool is too tainted after years of CT BS.  The latest mock trial ended in a hung jury but they only deliberated for 3 hours.  In a real trial it would have gone on for days.  Me thinks someone had something to prove.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 20, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > i love how the paid agent shills like dawgshit and freewill always play dodgeball with this fact and never have any answers for it just like they dont for any videos that show multiple shooters.
> ...



OK, one more 9/11 nutbag slap down.

IF there is a sniper who says they could not make the shots thus proving no one can they are a liar.  I once bowled a 238 with one strike where the ball didn't hit the head pin.   I don't ever remember bowling over 200 again.  THINGS HAPPEN.  That said the shots have been tried, many times, and it has been shown it is quite possible.  So I am not sure where this "sniper" is coming from.  Maybe he is thinking he would not have missed once and would have put all three into JFKs head.

Anyway here is some more for you to ignore:

A look at the JFK assassination at 50 years - Could Oswald have made the shots? - Detroit Firearms | Examiner.com

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WovyEqfR8Hg]JFK Assassination Oswald CBS Mannlicher Carcano Rifle Test 1967 - YouTube[/ame]

Also, Oswald's shots were not 6 seconds apart more like 11.

Also ignore this: http://www.archives.gov/research/jfk/select-committee-report/part-1a.html


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 20, 2014)

Freewill said:


> What the 9/11 nutbags ignore.
> 
> All investigations point to three shots from the rear, the overwhelming statements from those there that day is that there were three shots.  So naturally they focus on the VERY FEW who think otherwise.
> 
> ...



What YOU ignore...


a) You can start by explaining how Oswald was able to fire off the last 2 shots almost simultaneously using a poorly operating bolt action rifle?

b) Then explain how John Connolly could have possibly had a 'delayed reaction' to the grievous wounds that ripped through his chest. To his dying day Connolly vehemently said he was not hit by the first bullet.

Governor Connally told the Warren Commission, "I was turning to look back over my left shoulder into the back seat, but I never got that far in my turn. I got about in the position I am in now facing you, looking a little bit to the left of center, and then I felt like someone had hit me in the back."(1) He elaborated to the House Select Committee on Assassinations (HSCA) "...so I was in the process of, at least I was turning to look over my left shoulder into the back seat to see if I could see him. I never looked, I never made the full turn. About the time I turned back where I was facing more or less straight ahead, the way the car was moving, I was hit. I was knocked over, just doubled over by the force of the bullet. It went in my back and came out my chest about 2 inches below and to the left of my right nipple. The force of the bullet drove my body over almost double and when I looked, immediately I could see I was just drenched with blood. (2)

(1) Robert J. Groden & Harrison Edward Livingstone, "High Treason" (New York: Berkley Book 1990) p.272-273
(2)The Report of the Select Committee on Asssassinations U.S. House of Representatives; Vol. 1, p.42

c) Explain how the bullet that entered the President's back and created a shallow wound which was probed during the autopsy and the bottom of the wound could be reached with a human finger exited his throat, from a wound described as an entrance wound by Parkland doctors that was 6 inches higher than the back wound?

---------------------------------------------------------------------

more...

My problem with the assassination of President Kennedy and the official state version of the truth is that the evidence doesn't support the conclusion. 

Why would the Warren Commission start with the single bullet theory? That should have evolved after exhaustive investigations into the most likely explanation...a second gunman. The overwhelming evidence points to different bullets hitting the president and the Governor. The Warren Commission reminds me of the Emperor's New Clothes.

I will provide some facts that should create a great deal of doubt in any thinking person.

The Warren Commission never examined autopsy photos of the president's wounds. They were provided artist renderings (CE385, 86) of his wounds produced by H.A. Rydberg under the direction of JFK autopsy physician Dr. James Humes, these drawings made by Rydberg represent the Commission's view of the paths of two bullets that struck Kennedy....

Here is the official version of the truth 

Warren Commission Exhibits...the state's version of the President's wounds...

CE385






CE386




---------------------------------------------------------------------
NOW...

Here is the autopsy face sheet (note the location of the body wound (7x4) that is the SBT first wound) 






Here is the President's jacket and shirt...











Here is an autopsy photo of the back wound...






Here is the Death Certificate signed by the President's personal physician Dr. Burkley. Note the description of the second wound 'in the posterior back at about the level of the third thoracic vertebra'   











You don't need to be a doctor or a scientist to see the anomalies and contradictions...


----------



## dcraelin (Mar 20, 2014)

Freewill said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Well I was thinking of a jury at the time.....the only concern there would be that the government would railroad him, and/or the media would convict and the jury follow suit.  But nothing we know definitively proves Oswald did it, nor do I think there is enough evidence to convict him for Tippets murder.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2014)

Freewill said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


handjob and his buttbuddies have been shown that clip before.....like all facts it goes unnoticed.   
HowStuffWorks Videos "JFK: Grassy Knoll Field Test"

[ame=http://youtu.be/UMiDLIW0wqI]Re: JFK: Inside the Target Car - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Freewill (Mar 20, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



In the fourth test the splatter of the head goes in the wrong direction as best as I can tell.  Only in the shot from the simulated SBD does the splatter travel as is clearly seen in the films and videos available.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 20, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...



Yeah, just because he had the revolver used to kill Tippets and he tried to shoot the arresting officer sure isn't evidence of his guilt. Of course the whole of the Dallas police force was in on the conspiracy so they too are liars along with the witnesses that saw Oswald.   Wonder why he ran away after the shooting?  If he knew it was coming and he didn't want to be a patsy one would think he would be waving a flag outside the SBD so he could be seen.  But no, he loans his rifle and bullets to the CIA so they can do the shooting and frame him.  Then they flee the building without be seen.  Go to the hospital and plant a fake bullet without knowing how many may be recovered and they put it on Connelly's stretcher.  Of course they are not smart enough to have a bullet was fired they plant a perfectly pristine bullet, idiots!!!!  Quite diabolic in their idiocy.  There have been other mock trials that have found Oswald guilty.


----------



## dcraelin (Mar 20, 2014)

Freewill said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Ive read that the search thru the theater was patron by patron, even tho Oswald was supposedly pointed out....very easy then to believe police lied about "tried to shoot arresting officer"....but still perhaps could have tried to shoot realizing that he was possibly a set up patsy.   Perhaps he didnt run....the "evidence" of his movements from the TSBD to theater is full of holes. 

"loans his rifle and bullets to CIA"...what...are you babbling about????

Some accounts say the magic bullet was really found on Kennedy's stretcher. No chain of evidence on the bullet. 

People can believe the bullet was a plant and still believe Oswald was assassin. OJs and other trials I think have established that police sometimes get overzealous in "prosecution" and plant "evidence"....the fact that the Magic Bullet Theorists cant even entertain the idea that police where overzealous and planted a bullet, that every single solitary detail of the WC theory is correct shows you their lapdog attitude.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 21, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...



Use some common sense.  If Oswald was set up then he must have given him the gun that was proved to be his, or they stole it.  Did they ever find the curtain rods he took to work that day?

How would you react after you just committed the crime of the century?  If he didn't then why run?  If he was just a patsy, why run?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 21, 2014)

dcraelin said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > dcraelin said:
> ...




thats the understatement of the century,if there was ever a real investigation,there would be so much evidence to prove there were multiple shooters for sure though.Nobody has ever been able to prove oswald diid it though.

The HSCA investigation while closer to the truth,that there was more than one shooter,it wasnt a real investigation either since it was only set up to conclude there was a new patsy the mob and just one other shooter involved other than oswald behind the picket fence. that wasnt a real investigation either concluding  there were ONLY two shooters.

and yeah,like you said,they could never prove he killed tippet either with the bullet shells the police officer found and marked being different than the gun that oswald was found to have as well as witnesses giving descriptions of the killer that did not match that of oswald.their star witness Helen Markham they used when they concluded oswald did it,she changed her story so many times she was found to be unreliable in the fact  that the  lawyer who questioned her joseph ball,even said she was a screwball.this is their STAR witness they used they relied on the most.


----------



## dcraelin (Mar 21, 2014)

Freewill said:


> dcraelin said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



"he must have given him the gun that was proved to be his"?? what!  dont know what you mean

If your talking the Rifle, that was an easy setup..as anyone could have written down Oswald's name on the mail order.  But if a person thinks Oswald did it and the Magic Bullet was just overzealous police, then the Magic Bullet bullet comes later.  [interestingly I just read something that says Ruby (or someone with his name) once applied to import some weapons from Italy]

If your talking the revolver, that could be a total plant...i.e. gun and bullets planted.  (has the revolver been "tied" to Oswald like the rifle?) or could be bullets planted for gun he did own.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 22, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 22, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



thats why his boss pays him the big bucks for the ass beatings he gets here everyday.

yeah its reached looner mode alright,with all the people like him caoming on here saying oswald was the lone assassin ignoring what this thread title says,now THATS reaching looner mode.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 22, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



thats all rat in the ass is capable of doing when he is taken to school and gets his ass handed to him on a platter from myself,chris in the past  and you is post laughing smileys knowing he is cornered.

Rat in the ass is a proven liar. I put him on ignore years ago when challenged to refute facts from a 9/11 video-the only bush ass kisser to ever take me up on that challenge here or any other message board,i put him on ignore because like the liar he is,he made things up saying witnesses to the pentagon crash said things in that video that they NEVER said.proof that he has to resort to lies when he is cornered with facts that prove him wrong.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 22, 2014)

7forever said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...





He has a point though that when you argue with these paid shills like rat in the ass and dawgshit,your feeding the tards  playing their game.It not worth it.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 22, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


hand job calling someone else a tard


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 22, 2014)

7forever said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...





very good point.what hypocrisy.He puts on a show of disagreement trying to convince trolls that are paid to come on here and lie and defend the warren commission report.what a hypocrite.  I do agree with thim though,that its dumb to argue with these resident trolls dawgshit and rat in the ass,yet he does the same thing.hypocrite. people on the net are not worth arguing with,they know they can hide behind the computer and troll,thank god for the ignore feature.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 22, 2014)

7forever said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > This thread has been hijacked by the retards AGAIN.
> ...



stands up and gives standing ovation.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 22, 2014)

7forever said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > This thread has been hijacked by the retards AGAIN.
> ...



I noticed how he clamed up and could only come back with a one liner when you posted these facts to him.


Go ahead post it then. It was slammed backward violently because the shot originated from the driver's seat. It's called, at close range. 
__________________
yep.yep and yep.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 22, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 22, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



hypocrisy from rat in the ass as always.rat in the ass and his lover dawgshit have proven in sapdes over the years they have an obsession with me,they way they immediately make a post right after i do on a thread about 9/11 or jfk,now THATS pathetic and an obsession.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 22, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



thats the understatement of the century,he indeed cant show oswald shot him because he didnt as he well knows.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 22, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


best oxymoron award goes to ....


----------



## daws101 (Mar 22, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 22, 2014)

7forever said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...



thats why government agents rat in the ass,dawgshit and freewill can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 22, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I am bored and it takes awhile to do research on cherry picked BS.
> ...



again seven,you prove rat in the ass,dawgshit and freewill agent can only sling shit indefeatliek the monkey trolls they are. they cant deny reality that all these doctors said that big wound in the back of the head was an EXIT wound.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 17, 2016)

I love how all these paid shills that have posted here saying oswald was the lone assassin did not even bother to pay attention to what the thread title says.thats what their handlers instruct them to do obviously.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 22, 2016)

i hope since the date is on us again there can be a discussion on this thread title again.


----------

